# GCRM



## cheekypants

Hi All
Can anyone give any comment on experiences at the Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine pls ? Particularly interested in any info about Mr Mark Underwood also... 
Many thanks
Lucher.x


----------



## buster24

hi i had my 8th attempt there after moving my frosties to them, i dont know much about mark underwould except he is doing alot of very good research, i was under Marco and thought he was wonderful as was prof Fleming. They persuaded me to do a natural fet which i was really not wanting but so glad i did, as i got my wee twinkles   . Dh actually never met Marco till the day of et as he had not been at my 1st meeting and the other times it was pat the nurse we seen, but on the day of et dh goes i have a great feeling about this and i really liked that Dr, and he was right after 16 years we got our longed for bfp and twins into the bargin. I felt they really listened to me, i have a tilted womb that made et difficult but all other attempts i still had full bladder, and always bled after et which is no good, i mentioned that to Marco on et day he scanned me and said empty your bladder your womb is so far back i would never get them in right, so i had et on empty bladder, it was just wee things that appeared to make all the dif. I cant speak more highly of them.
love buster


----------



## WT

We just can't praise the staff at GCRM highly enough - thanks to Marco Gaudoin and his team I'm writing this with our six week old daughter asleep on my lap after our first attempt. We were always listened to, everyone seemed genuinely friendly and we felt that clinically, we were in the best hands.

They even managed to calm me down during numerous panicked, and I'm sure very annoying, phone calls during our 2WW - followed by more calls to Pat about disappearing pregnancy symptoms leading up to our first scan! Honestly, I got on my own nerves, yet they never made me feel like a nuisance once!

We've got nothing to compare GCRM to, but from our experience we would recommend them every time.


----------



## donn1

hi

went to gcrm and conceived after first go at icsi, despite the fact im 40, they are lovely caring people and really do taylor ure treatment to ure test results, was at gri previously and too be honest altrhough i work for the nhs it really was like a cattle market and the waiting area was awful with not enoigh seats, tho i also conceived with them, the only down side i wd say re gcrm was that after i had my transferr i developed ohss and cos i lived quite far from the gcrm was told to go to my local hsop, who were great but i just felt that i was left in the lurch and even going too gp was diff as they couldnt understand why gcrm hadnt dealt with the prob and got me admited to dr gaudoins ward in the sgh even tho not my catchement area as at least he wd have known me and not left me in the lurch tryin too explain all the procedure etc to the other medics, the gcrm are also more expensive and i wd say that its a bit ridiculous at times that it has too be a private clinic that makes money out of the sadness of infertility, when we should all be treated freely on the nhs no matter what our circumstances are,  tho it is a business at the end of the day, if its successful then all is worth it but if not then can leave a big hole both emotionally and financially, 

hope this helps anyone

chip


----------



## mammamia1

Hi,

I've just had an unsuccesfull IVF cycle at GCRM and although the result was negative I can't speak more highly of the staff.  The clinic is small, friendly and very clean.  The staff are very understanding and I was offered councilling on numerous occasions.  Collette looked after me most of the time and she is lovely.  Sharon took us through our consents forms, explaining EVERY little detail.  Chris the embryologist was fantastic, she even recognised my name from Ninewells where we had treatment a few years ago and when i got my negative result she went out of her way to find me in the clinic so she could give me a hug. Pat was also lovely....apart from the negative result I can honestly say the experience with them was fantastic. Well done GCRM.

Nic x


----------



## sparklyme

I am from N.Ireland but went to GCRM as they didn't have a waiting list.  All the staff were fantastic and were very caring and gentle in their manner and to top it all we got a BFP on our first icsi attempt.  I could not single out any one member of staff as they were all fantastic (that includes admin)  I would highly recommend this clinic


----------



## cheekypants

Thanks to everyone who replied, all positive stories........Looks like they are one of the better clinics then !!

Hope you are all successful in any future treatment, lots of luck  

Lucher.x


----------



## princess30

Hi lurcher: - I am at GCRM and my dh has had 2 successful Tesse ops by Mark Underwood - he is excellent extremley professional/approachable..any I take you are asking about Mark for you dh? Q's pls PM me..x


----------



## cmonbaby1

Hi - I'd like to throw in my tuppenceworth.  I had two attempts at GCRM, and like the other posters found the staff to be friendly, etc.  However, despite having numerous scans during the two cycles, they failed to identify an infected fallopian tube.  After the second failed cycle we moved to Ninewells who spotted this problem within the first 30 mins of the visit.  (Apparantely it as highly unlikely I would EVER have conceived with the infected tube as it was omitting toxid fluids which stops embroys emplanting).  Ninewells recommended having this tube removed and stated that this would increase my chances by 50% - within 1 week I'd had the op.

I have not had a positive cycle yet at Ninewells either, however, I feel that they are much more caring and observant in key issues than GCRM.  I know lots of people are happy with the service provided by GCRM, but having experienced both, I feel there is no comparison - I'd recommend Ninewells without question (plus they are less expensive!).  GCRM failed to carry out basic checks and treated everyone the same in my opinion.

Best wishes,

S x


----------



## Vanilla Spice

On the whole, lovely team.  Very good stats for under 35s.  Me 3 x failed ICSI's (was 40 1st time).  Only downside they handled my 6 week scan/m/c very poorly - apparently they were overstretched that morning.  We didn't return.


----------



## Dee_Dee

We had all the initial scans/tests at GCRM and they really are lovely but we decided to go with Ninewells in the end for 2 reasons. 

(1) The consultant at GCRM told me quite matter-of-factly that I should just get my tubes removed by my local hospital before IVF because the fluid in them would be toxic to an embryo. I have one blocked and one damaged tube. I told him I wasn't convinced that there was any fluid in them. Fluid would show on a scan and the nurse who did the scan at GCRM specifically said to me that there was no sign of any. I told him it was quite a big thing he was asking me to do and his comment was that I hadn't got pregnant in 2.5 years so I wasn't likely ever to get pregnant naturally. True but there's always the hope. When I checked with Ninewells the consultant there said that she would not do the operation because it was unnecessary as I don't have fluid in my tubes. In her opinion it was an unnecessary operation with all the risks that go with it. 

(2) He said that they do blastocyst transfers as a matter of course instead of day 2-3 transfer. I asked why, if that's best, all clinics don't do blastocyst transfer. He told me that all clinics do blastocyst transfer, they just don't tell you about it initially and when you come to embryo stage they will ask you for extra money for blastocyst. I asked him what the disadvantage is in doing blastocyst and he said absolutely none. On checking this, the main disadvantage is not all embryos will reach blastocyst stage. I appreciate that they might not have reached that stage in the womb anyway (which is why blastocyst transfer has a much higher success rate) but feel that the consultant, even if he believed in blastocyst transfer as the only option, should have explained what others believe to be the disadvantage.  

The consultant at Ninewells wrote to me (eventually!) to confirm her opinion on both of the above but the promised letter from GCRM never arrived. 

I know that the consultant was trying to give me the best chance possible and everyone differs in their option but GCRM just didn't feel right at this early stage of my treatment. If it doesn't work at Ninewells I will may go with all their recommendations but I guess I am not at that stage yet. 

The staff at Ninewells are busy and not as friendly or supportive but, so far, I think I can live with this. 

Good luck everyone!!!

Dee 
x


----------



## mcat

I have had 5 cycles with the GCRM. I found the staff brilliant including the receptionits, which you know can be a big problem.
Every time I went in for a review I was ready to ask for this and that but he beat me to it trying new things each time. My last treatment regime was something they had never tried before but they had kept up with new research and thought it would suit me.
The clinic is spotless. I know they are getting quite busy at the moment but the care is still excellent you just have to be a bit more flexible with your times. When I got my BFP they were all soo happy for me with lots of hugs.  I would recommend them
Dr U was really nice at my DH tesse couldn't ask for better.
Mcat


----------



## georgielass

at gcrm just now, on my 1st two week wait (ICSI) think the staff have been great, very friendly and open, from amh test to two week wait took just 10 weeks! no waiting times, appointments very flexible, over all very happy with the service and treatment i have received so far..... come on otd 29th june!


----------



## Bethliz

Having had a fresh and frozen embryo transfer at GCRM last year I cannot fault the nurses or the reception staff at all, all very kind and caring.  However the clinic adopted a one protocol fits all approach.  On the day of the egg recovery they decided a three day transfer was the right thing to do despite the fact there were no fewer than 11 embryos.  No discussion was had on the subject and having just woken up from the egg recovery I didn't ask the right questions because nobody even bothered to mention it, something I will regret for the rest of my life.  They didn't bother to wait and see how the embryos started to grow and make the decision on day 2 or 3 about the day of transfer which is what Aberdeen Royal Infirmary do which in my opinion is a much more sensible approach. At the time of our treatment they also had very inaccurate information on their website about their freezing policy, to be fair they have rectified this after we pointed it out to them.  Although we have not had had a successful outcome with ARI yet we are much happier with their approach and level of care and will be staying with them to complete our NHS treatment and will go privately with them as well if it becomes necessary.

Good Luck to everyone

Bethliz


----------



## georgielass

hi beth, 
i too have regreted not asking why they have done a 3 day transfer, wish i had insisted on blast, just on a FET 2ww if this is a BFN then i wont be using GCRM again, after all my research i found that their protacol was is not "right for everyone"


----------



## lorna71

Hi all


I have had my 3 IVF attempts with GCRM.,  the staff are very good and very nice and so positive but I have to agree with previous posters in that they advertise a bespoke fertility service but in my opinion it is very much a recipe book service - you get put into a category and that is it that is what they do and nothing will change this.


If we decide to have a last go we will definately be shopping around to see who will actually offer a bespoke service.
Lorna


----------



## vonnie33

Hi there,

I was at the GCRM 4 years ago and felt all my tx were treated the same also i egg shared on both times, i was told at the time by the embrologist that i had a 1 in million chance in conceiving naturally i had a eptopic after they had given me my down reg injection which was a natural preg which i obviously lost due to were it was.  Iam now pg again which is another natural pregnancy and the egg has came down my supposed blocked tube, so much for the one in a million chance you  just never know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JennMcC

I had my 1st tx with gcrm and had a great experience,i got 11 eggs and 6 went to the people i egg shared with!
only 1 of my 5 fertilised but thats now my wee Caleb,so cant complain! they have suggested ICSI next time, hopefully in Aug '11, as only 1 embryo last time. i also took OHSS after tx,the clinic have been honest with me and told me it is quite likely that i will get it again as my AMH is so high but lowering my drugs might result in no response as i was already on low dose!
they dont sugar caot everything and the staff are so helpful and friendly,they were so delighted when we returned with our 2 day old baby,they were off with him in the offices to show him off to everyone,we felt very welcomed and valued at GCRM
i also read their latest inspection report on HFEA website and it looked very positive,the only negitives were admin/slow payment transfers between them and hfea!


----------



## alexine

Great clinic...got my bun in the oven on my first go....very very grateful!
I was under Dr Gaudoin. Also the nursing staff were great as well as Isabelle in counselling!
xxA


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

I have been referred to the GRI but am aware that the waitng list is forever  I have other medical issues and after 5 surgeries within the year, have been referred for IVF as any more surgeries could render me infertile.  We have not to ttc naturally.  Considering going to the GCRM and am very interested in your experiences.

Once you contact them, how long does it take to get all started and the ball moving?

Thanks

xx


----------



## peachypam

Hi Sugarpielaura,
We have just started treatment at GCRM and found them to be really good.We live 2 and a half hours drive from the clinic so were able to get initial consultation, ovarian scan and bloods and consents done all in the one day although we waited more than a month for this appointment.
Give tham a phone and get theball rolling!xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peachypam

Thanks for you reply.  

I am only about 15 mins away from the GCRM so very handy.  Was initially going to hold off until I at least heard officially from the GRI about the waiting lists and I have a decision on whether I want another small op done first, but am getting increasingly frustrated with all the waiting.  Just want to get started.  

Glad that you have had a good experienced so far and hope that things work for you.  Fingers crossed.  My friend is currently 13 weeks pregnant with her first attempt ai ICSI.

xx


----------



## peachypam

Another wee piece of advice...get all the required tests done at you doctors surgery first.It saves alot of money!The required tests are hiv, heb b and hep c, rubella immunity and a smear test done within the last 3 years.For you OH hiv, heb and hep c.
They insist that you get ovarian scan and blood test (can't remember the name of it) done with them.Also a semen analysis for OH,Both tests together cost £220.
Once you have all the test results you can start treatment.We weren't entitled to NHS help as I have 2 kids from previous marriage.
Even if we were, I dont know if I would have waited as I'm 36.xxx


----------



## weecaz

Hi I cannot rate GCRM high enough, I have had three cycles at GRI 2 x IVF and 1 x ICSI, all attempts unsucessful.  All three times GRI used the same protocol and was never given the option to speak to a consultant or embroylogist post treatment.

Currently last day of two week wait following ICSI treatment at GCRM, from the start they have been great, totally different protocol, ended up with two 8 cell embies.  I don't know what the result will be, but the whole process has been less stressful and if I do go again, will not hesitate to use them again.

Good luck x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peachypam

Thanks for the advice.  Do I just ask my GP for these blood tests?  Will he do them ok or will I need to argue a bit?  Should I contact the GCRM now for my initial appointment or wait until I have these tests done and the results?

Sorry for all the questions!

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Weecaz

Thanks.  I think that we have decided to go for the GCRM and hope for the best.  Going to give them a call tomorrow and try to get things sorted.  Do you mind me asking why you have tried both IVF and ICSI?

I hope that things have worked out well for you.

xx


----------



## peachypam

Hey Sugarpielaura.The short answer to both questions is both!Phone GCRM asap and get the ball rolling.Also make an appointment with the nicest doc at you local practice and explain that you are going to GCRM and will need all the tests I mentioned.You can actually get them done at your family planning clinic as well.Dont think your doc will have a problem with doing them.The sooner you call GCRM, the sooner you will get an appointment.You need to have your test results in time for the consents appointment which is the last step in the process before you start treatment.Good luck sweetiexxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peachypam

I took your advice on board today and contacted the GCRM.  We have the fertility assessment appointment in 3 weeks and then the consultant appointment the week after (although we may be going on holiday and I may need to re-arrange that one).  I am also due a smear test and have that in 3 weeks at the Gp's surgery.  All go!  Going back to GP in 2 weeks for a blood test as I have low B12 and will ask him to do it then.  Family planning clinic always an option too.

Do GCRM have a BMI limitation?

Thanks again

xx


----------



## bubblicous

sugarpie - as far as i know the gcrm bmi upper limit is 40 for tx and 30 for egg share im not to sure about lower limits


----------



## twinkle123

I can't rate GCRM highly enough and go on and on about how wonderful they are to anyone who asks!

I was with Aberdeen clinic for years (read my signature - too much to write!) and never got one single BFP.  Gave up with them and moved to GCRM.  More hassle with travelling but well worth it.  Got a BFP on my first cycle with them although it was ectopic.  2nd one was negative and just got my BFP today on my 3rd cycle.

Have never had OHSS with GCRM which I did with Aberdeen and was put on metformin, clexane, steroids, high dose folic acid. They're so, so helpful and make you feel like an individual.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks bubblicious

That's good to know.  My BMI is about 32 but am trying to lose a bit of weight so have 3 weeks to shift a bit.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Twinkle123

Many congratulations!  That is fantastic news.  You must be so pleased.  I am glad that you have a lot of confidence in the GCRM.  I hope that it is as successful for me too.

xx


----------



## locini

Hi everyone. 

Congratulations twinkle123 on your BFP I am sooooo delighted for you x x  

I am so glad I took your advice to go to GCRM  and I am very excited for my appointments on the 11th april. 

We have to travel about 5 to 6 hours to get there as we live about as far north as you can get so they have given us 3 appointments in one day to save us on some travelling. So we will have scan &annalysis, consultation and consent. I have so far been very impressed with how friendly and helpful they are on the phone and sent information out which i recieved within two days of asking for it. 

xxx


----------



## peachypam

Hey Locini, we live 2 and a half hours away from clinic and they did the same for us...3 appointments in the one day.They are very organised.I wish you all the luck in the world!I'm probably going for EC on Monday!


----------



## locini

thanks peachypam, 

Good luck with your egg collection, how has your treatment been going so far? 

It's good to read the good reviews of GCRM on here

xxx


----------



## peachypam

Locini.. I have honestly felt fine.No side affects apart from slight sore head at times.Now I'm getting near to EC I'm getting a few twinges around my ovaries.I was prepared for the whole thing being hell but it has been really easy!Injections are a piece of cake.Needle is so fine you hardly feel a thing.Think the hard part will be 2ww!


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI Locini and Peachypam

That's great news.  We have our appointments on 7th and 14th April so not too long now!  Hope that the EC goes well on Monday.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I am hoping that you can advise.  If I have a private IVF cycle whilst waiting for my NHS shot to come around (2 years), am I taken off the NHS list?  Do I lose my NHS shots?

Thanks

Laura x


----------



## peachypam

Laura...I'm sorry I can't answer as I wasn't entitled to NHS treatment but my guess is that it would not affect it.

My advise is go for it if the NHS list is long as time is off the essence!


----------



## bubblicous

laura - as far as i know you dont loose your nhs shot unless your private tx was successful and you had a baby


----------



## locini

Laura i am in the same situation that we have a 2 year wait for nhs but my doctor knows we want to stay on list even though we are going to try private and she says that's fine.


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI Peachypam, Bubbilicious and Locini

Thanks for that advice.  That has reassurred me a bit.  I did phone the GRI when I received my initial letter and will phone again just to double check.  Will let you know.

Thanks

Locini - have you decided on where you are going for your private treatment?

laura xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peachypam

Also meant to say, I asked my GP the other day if he would give me the blood tests and he said no.  Said that I shouldn't be asking and that they need to be done at the private fertility centre.  I made the point that I could go to any clinic like Sandyford and it would be done but he refused to budge!  

xx


----------



## macgirl

sugarpielaura said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am hoping that you can advise. If I have a private IVF cycle whilst waiting for my NHS shot to come around (2 years), am I taken off the NHS list? Do I lose my NHS shots?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Laura x


Probably depends upon your local NHS board - in Edinburgh everytime you try self funding or private cycle they take one attempt of your number of NHS tries which is now down to 2. This is regardless as to whether successful or not.


----------



## Clara29

Sorry to jump in girls

Can't believe they actually do that it Edinburgh, how unfair!

Going private does not affect your NHS goes at GRI unless you are successful and have a baby.

Hope this helps


----------



## locini

Sugarpielaura - we are going to gcrm for our private treatment. First appointment there is next monday! Can't believe your doctor won't do your blood tests, that's very unfair.


----------



## peachypam

Sugarpielaura, thats crap!Do you know that all the junkies get all of them tests done on the NHS on a regular basis!!!That doctor has a cheek!Bet he has kids and had no problems conceiving otherwise he would have been more sympathetic!

Just go to a GUM clinic like Sanyford doll n never mind that stupid doc!

I just found out my 1st cycle was a BFN.Never mind just have to look towards the next cycle and another £5000!


----------



## locini

Sorry to hear your news peachypam, life is so unfair! Thinking of you x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Thanks.  I phoned the GRI yesterday and they confirmed that we would not lose our NHS shots if we tried private.  That is very unfiar in Edinburgh!! 

I am a bit annoyed about the blood tests.  Other people get them so why can't I?! 

Peachypam:  I am really sorry to hear that.  Thinking about you.   I don't really understand the whole IVF process yet but does the £5k only give you one shot?  Or if they collect more eggs, do they also put them in as part of the first cycle and within that cost?

Locini:  Good luck for Monday.  We have our first appointment this Thursday for the tests and then the follow up next Thursday to discuss the results of the tests.  have you booked your consents appointment yet?

xx


----------



## peachypam

Sugarpielaura I'm not sure what you mean...do you mean if they collect alot of eggs and they fertilise and freeze them can you use them later if your 1st time doesn't work?

It costs around £5000 for one go.If you are lucky enough to get embryos to freeze, then I think it cost alot less to do FET.I didn't have any unfortunately so have to go through the whole thing again!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peachypam

Yeah, that's what I meant.  Sorry, I am not very clued up on all the terms yet.  Sorry that you didn't get any eggs to freeze and really hope that it all works for you soon.  

We have our first appointment at the GCRM in just over an hour.  I am actually quite nervous.   I have had tons of tests and 5 surgeries over the last year but I think that I am scared because it all means so much to us.  The end of the line kind of thing.  ANyway, I know that it is just all the tests and that I won't actually know anything else today but still.

Hope it is ok.

xx


----------



## locini

Hey sugarpielauara, 

Let us know how your appointment went today, I think it's very normal to feel scared, i feel the same for monday. We have are consent appointment on monday - it's the last of the 3 appointments that day. Don't have a clue what to expect on monday but I am guessing they may tell us when we are going to start, hopefully! 

Maybe we will be starting around the same time. Do you live in glasgow?

Best wishes to you and everyone else x x x


----------



## peachypam

Sugarpielaura...how did it go today?

Locini...good luck for Monday!

I had my outcome bloods taken today.Of course it was only to confirm what we already knew....BFN.Never mind. The good news is I've got my review appointment booked for the 26th April with Marco.It so happens that it will also be day 21 of my cycle so may be able to start that day! (depending on what protocol you are on you get an injection called prostap on day 21 which basically puts you into a temporary menopause).

So its upwards and onwards for us!


----------



## locini

Hi peachypam, good to see you are a bit more positive now, i don't know how I will cope if i get a BFN but i guess you have to.  Anyway the 26th will come around soon enough for you.
Think I am gunna have a sit down tomorrow and look over my list of questions and see if I have any to add. Just wishing away the time now until monday!
xxx


----------



## ElsieF

Hi girls,
I have just moved up north, so after too many cycles in London I have an appointment next week with Marco at GCRM. It is nice to see that you all like them so much   

Magirl - sounds to me that the Edinburgh policy is completely unenforcable (which is possibly why it is not the same in other pct's) i.e. just Don't Tell Them you are doing a private cycle!!!
Any clinic has to have your permission to communicate with your GP. Just don't fill in your GP's details on the form, and so clinic can't send any letters and your GP will be none the wiser! I mean, if you were to go abroad for treatment there would be no communication with your GP anyway.

Peachypam - sorry it didn't work this time    But having done one round they now know how you respond, so you review appointment will go through all that with you and they will know the absolute best protocol for you next time    . I don't think you will be starting a new cycle in April though. I tried that one with my doc in London and he was adamant I waited 3 months. When I pushed and pushed he said that he would let me do it if I liked but there really was no point as it has been proven time and time again that ovaries need to recover from the drugs. If you do it any earlier then basically they don't absorb the drugs and you hardly get any follies/eggs   . I guess it might depend what drugs you were on how long it takes to recover..? This waiting malarky is such a drag with tx!

Sugarpie - how did it go?

elcfoxy


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Thanks for your interest.

It went well.  I had bloods and internal scan (grey fuzz on screen!).  Nurse was very nice and located left ovary fine but struggled a bit with the right.  Thinks that mine are off set so instead of in a V shape with one to the left and one to the right, I have one midline and one to the side.  Didn't seem too concerned though.  She advised me on folic acid as I need a lot higher dose due to ileostomy.  I am back next week to see the Dr and get the results.  It's Marco.  I am guessing that he is good?  I was hoping for him as he used to work with my gynae at the Southern so was hoping that could help the communication process for my complicated case!

Hi Peachypam - I am glad that you got your appointment sorted.  It ws strange.  I was in the clinic yesterday and looking around at the other couples and thinking that it would be quite strange but could be some of you lovely ladies.  Wishing you loads of luck for your next cycle.  Is it a blood test that they do to confirm?  Internal scan?

Hi Locini - Yes.  I live in Glasgow.  About 15 min drive from GCRM.  You?  I booked my consents appointment yesterday and the earliest that I could get was in 7 weeks, at the end of May   However, when I mentioned this to the Nurse, she said that with my endo, they will put me on something for 6 weeks anyway so could be ideal timing.  Just the waiting and all that!  All the best for Monday.  can i ask, at the 2nd appt with the Dr, how long are you in?  Does he go over the results and tell you which type of treatment you require?  Anything else?  Should I be asking anything?  I assumed that they would tell you then about when treatment will start?  Sorry for all the questons!  Let us know how you get on on Monday.  You might be a bit ahead of me but hopefully we can all help each other out.

Elcfoxy - welcome.  I am a new member as well and everyone is so nice.  Good luck for your appointment next week.  let us know hw you get on.

Best wishes ladies

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Elcfoxy

I just read your wee signature and am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Much love.  

xx


----------



## locini

sugarpielaura - well glad your appointment went well. i am not looking forward to internal scan. Hate all those kinda things!! I'm sure I will be very used to them soon though! Because i am travleing such a long way (we live up in caithness by john o groats) I sent my blood down to GCRM so they could have results ready for appointment on monday and I just got the letter today with results. 18.3. I now know why they won't except results from elsewhere because my doctors also had it tested for me a week before through glasgow royal and the results they gave me were 12 which would be classed as low! Now they are classed as normal for my age. 
I am not sure what my 2nd appointment will involve but I am guessing they will tell me what treatment etc I am going to have. I will let you know after so itt will give you a better idea of what to expect. 
If anyone reading this knows what the consultation involves please let us know!

Hi elcfoxy, hope your appointment at GCRM goes well next week and that your new start brings you lots of luck. I am really sorry to read about your loss, xxx


To everyone else I hope you all have a great weekend x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

I have had a few internal scans now and have to say that they are pain free.  I had a smear earlier this week and would take 10 internal scans over one smear!    There is no pain associated with it at all.  It is a bit strange having a nurse move what looks a bit like a gearstick around inside you but no pain.  In fact, I am having another on Tuesday at the NHS!  Oh my!

Hope that your appointments go well tomorrow.  I would be really interested to know what happens at the 2nd and consents appointment.

Have you heard anything from your NHS referral yet?

Good luck

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Ladies

I also meant to ask about NHS options.

I was referred in February and got the standard letter in to say that we are on their list and that they will be in touch in about 6 months for the initial appointment.  I phoned up and they confirmed that the waiting list was 2 years from date of referral.  So we started pursuing the private route.

However, yesterday we received a letter with our first NHS appt in mid June!  A lot sooner than I thought!  Could the wait be less than I was told?  Or is this just the first appt with tests etc... and the the waiting continues?

Any advice is much appreciated.  I am worried that it I have started treatment at GCRM at the end of May and then get tests done at the NHS mid June then bloods and scan results be false and all over the place.  Any advice?

xx


----------



## Clara29

Hi girls,

Thought i would try and spread a bit of light on what happens at the GCRM as i have had a couple of treatments there and am also on the NHS waiting list at GRI.

1st appointment (tests)  @ GCRM involves a sperm sample from dh and an internal scan and blood test from you.  The scan shows how many resting follicles you have on each ovary and can show up any cysts etc, the blood test is to determine your AMH level.  You won't get to speak to a Doctor at this point, its very quick, in and out in 10 minutes.

You will then be sent a letter explaining the results of the sperm sample and blood test.

2nd appointment (consultation) is with one of the Doctors who will go through the results with you and explain which protocol you will be on.  You AMH results determine this.  They will also discuss weather dh's sample is suitable for IVF or ICSI.

3rd appointment (consents) is with one of the nurses and you basically have lots of forms to fill in and sign.

You are then ready to start tx either on day 21 for flare or long protocol and day 1 for short protocol.

With NHS i was referred in January and called for first appointment in July.  Dh was told a time and date about a week before the appointment to hand a sample into the hospital so they can go through the results at the first appointment.  I did not have any tests done, we just chatted to the Doctor and were told ICSI was the way forward because of poor sperm quality so see you in 17 months!  If this is not a problem for your dh i guess they would then do some tests on you.  It is a 2 year waiting list from your first referral if you live in Glasgow.  I have called the GRI a couple of times and this is still the case.

This is why we went to GCRM.

Although we haven't been successful (YET!) i can highly recommend everyone at the GCRM.  The clinic is spotless, professional and everyone is really friendly.

Hope this helps answer some of your questions, good luck girls    

Clara x x x


----------



## Piggy 0

Hi all I am also currently at gcrm 1st cycle of ivf on nhs waiting list got appointment at Glasgow royal start of may but told 24 months waiting list from initial referral letter.
Just something for you all to try as the cost at gcrm is high enough I spoke to my gp and he agreed to writing scripts for all my medication when undergoing treatment at gcrm which has saved us about £900. It is at the gps discretion wither they do this or not but worth a try


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Clara

Thank you for the information.  Really helps.    I am sorry that you have not had any success yet but hopefully soon for you both.  

I have had the first appointement at the GCRM and have our second on Thursday.  Consents booked at the end of May.  We received hubby's results today through the post but I have to admit that I am struggling to understand them!    See what the Dr says on Thursday I guess.

I also have the first NHS appointment in June (hubby to hand in sample at the end of May).  Are you nearly ready to get your NHS shots now?  I phoned the GRI today and they confirmed that the waiting list is 24 months from the date of referral so Feb 2013 for us!!  She confirmed that we can have private treatment before the NHS one.  My only concern is that I will hopefully have started treatment at the time of the NHS tests, so you think that this would matter?  In that, would the bloods or scan be affected by me being on treatment?

Thanks

xxx


----------



## Clara29

Hi Sugarpielaura

We were referred in Jan 2009 so should be at the top of the list by Jan 2012.  GRI said tx should start around March 2012 . . . can't wait that long!!!  

We just had our review at GCRM this morning and Dr Marco said the list is getting longer at GRI because they have no funding    

We are having a few months break then see how we feel after the summer  

Why don't you call GRI and postpone your appointment?  There is plenty of time for tests before Feb 2013!  

You could be 1st time lucky at GCRM and not even have to see anyone at GRI    

Your Thursday consultation will be really informative and you will have a much clearer idea of what's involved  

Clara x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Clara

Thanks for that information.   We are also seeing Dr Marco on Thursday.  Does the appointment last long?  I am hoping that things will be a lot clearer after Thursday on what treatment in suitable for us, type of protocol, time scales etc...  I have no idea about all this.  

I totally understand what you mean about the GRI.  Toooooo long to wait.  

I hope that you get a chance to weigh things up and re-energise over the summer and then decide on the best way forward.  

I perhaps could postpone the appointment with the GRI but just don't want to be moved down their list in any way!  Thinking of going along and telling them that I am on the hormones/treatment from the GCRM and let them decide what they want to do.  Perhaps it won't actually affect the results.  I may ask Marco on Thursday and see what he says.

I really hope that you are right.  I have been quite ill for a couple of years now and some good news would be very welcomed.  Not hugely positive about the outcome though but guess we will just need to wait and see.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Piggy

Thanks for that information.  My GP wouldn't even give me an HIV/Hep B and Hep C blood test so I don't think that he will agree to the meds thing.    How did you bring it up?  Would be great if he did agree to it though.   

Can I ask, how are you finding your first treatment at the GCRM?  Will you be undergoing treatment at the time of your NHS appointment at the end of May with the GRI?

Wishing you the best of luck with your first treament.  

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

How did you get on?

xx


----------



## locini

We are now back home after visit  GCRM an both of us our delighted that we have chosen to go there. It was a very friendly place.
Firstly scan was all fine, didn't bother me at all. So I am glad about that. 
Consultation basically went over which protocol i was going to be on and went over medical history etc. This appointment lasted about half an hour
Then consent appointment went over each stage of the protocol and drugs and signed  all the forms. This lasted about and hour and a quarter.
Everyone was very friendly and straight to the point with everything and answered all questions we had. We never felt rushed by anyone. 
so we start on monday - aghhh! Luckily it seems that DH will be home from offshore for all the scans, EC and ET. Although he will be away next week when I start. But I can't complain and it's probably a good thing if I turn into a moody horrible person lol!
We did find out though that by going private we will lose one of our NHS chances!!!!
Piggy 0 we did the same thing and asked our doctor to prescribe us the drugs which she is goin to do. Although we brought the prostap at clinic so we could start in time.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

That's great that you had a very positive experience.   I was thinking about you yesterday. Sounds like you had a busy and informative day. Which dr did you see? Which protocol are you on? 

I can't believe you start on Monday! How exciting!  I hope that it is all a huge success for you.    

That's great that the scan was ok for you and that your gp is prescribing the Meds. How did you ask them? I can see mine saying no. 

I am really confused about the losing an nhs shot comment. Who told you that? Would that be for the gri? I phoned the gri yesterday and they confirmed again to me that I would not lose any nhs shots by going private, unless it was successful. I also asked my gynae today as well.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Sorry. I'll using my phone to post and it wouldn't let me add anymore or sign off.  

Xx


----------



## peachypam

Glad all went well Locini.Hopefully you will get no side affects like me from the drugs.Wish you all the luck in the world!


----------



## locini

Thanks girls.

I am going to be on the ICSI agonist protocol so i start on day 21 of my cycle.
I was with Dr. gaudoin, h was really nice and friendly and made us feel at ease about it all. It was him that told us we will lose an NHS shot as we are in the grampian region so will have NHS treatment it Aberdeen.
Hopefully though we won't need to worry about that though - that's what I am telling myself anyway. But if we are losing a shot then I guess it's only right that we get drugs on NHS as we are saving them a lot of money by paying for the treatment.
sugarpielaura I am really lucky that y doctor is being so supportive with all this. She gets on her high horse with the fact we have to wait and thinks IF should be much higher on the NHS priority list than it actually is. So when we asked her about the drugs she said she will really try her best and it's the least she can do for us. (it's still not guarenteed if she gets questioned about it).
I stil don't think it has sunk in that I am starting on monday!
I hope your appointment goes well on thursday laura.

xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

That is great that you have such a supportve GP. Makes all the difference.    I will ask mine but know what they will say!  

Absolutely.  Hopefully it will not matter about your NHS shot as this one will work.    Everything crossed for you.  Can't believe that you start so soon.  Very very exciting.  Would liove it if you keep us updated on how you are getting on.

I am also due to see Dr Gaudoin tomorrow and hope that the appointment goes well.  Not really clued up on all the different types of protocols but will see what he says tomorrow.

Good luck with it all.  

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone. Just want to say how happy I am that all the new ladies going to GCRM are pleased with their decision.

I've probably said before on here how pleased I am that I moved from Aberdeen clinic to GCRM and just regret not doing it much sooner.  Never got anywhere near close to a successful result with Aberdeen after 5 IVF cycles and a huge amount of IUI etc.  Have now done 3 cycles with GCRM and have had 2 positive results.  Unfortunately, the first one was ectopic and this last one was an empty sac but still much closer than we've ever been before.

We were there on Monday to confirm that I have a non-continuing pregnancy and can't get over how genuinelly caring and disappointed Marco and the nurses were for us.

That's all. Just came on to sing GCRM's praises again!
x


----------



## peachypam

Twinkle 123 ....so sorry you have had to go through another dissapointment.Totally agree with you about Marco.Very genuine man.He works very hard and practically lives in that place!


----------



## locini

Twinkle, i am sorry to hear your news. 
It is thanks to you that we are at GCRM and not at Aberdeen as I took your advice when you first recommended it! So I guess if I get a positive from here then I will owe you lots of thanks!!

Laura, I didn't know much about the protocols but by the time of your appointment tomorrow they will have probably picked which one will suit you from your scan, amh and DHs SA results. Let us know how you get on, I'll be thinking of you. 

I will keep you all updated, I am also writing a diary in the icsi diaries section if you wanted to take a look as I will write in it regularly.

Take care everyone x x


----------



## locini

Laura, let us know how you get on in your consultation appointment, thinking of you today x x x


----------



## Piggy 0

Hi Sugarpielaura - sorry for the delayed response been feeling a bit rough the last few days but a lot better now.  I made an appointment with my GP and explained I had been put on the IVF waiting list with NHS but looking at 22 months wait and according to statistics the younger you start treatmetn the greater the sucess so decided to go private, also stressed I needed IVF due to a medical condition (PCOS).  I then asked if he would be willing to write my scripts for teh drugs I required, he was very nice and agreed to do the scripts .

If im honest 1st impressions of GCRM weren't great just in the dooor and told to take a seat then they called me to go throught without my husband and then him thought they could have taken us both first to explain what they were going to do.  Would also have been nice to be offered a tea or coffee when arriving.  Dont like the fact you have to stand at reception and discuss what you are paying for think this should be away from the front entrance.  Anway thats my rants about the place really more to do with customer relations.

Since starting the treatment medical attention has been great and I felt they have taylor made the protocol to my needs.  OHSS been a problem for me due to a high AMH but under control for now.  went to EC Tue and met Dr Marco he is lovely very reassuring.  Hope to go for transfer Sunday.

By the time I go for my 1st nhs appointment I should know if this treatment has been a sucess but still thinking of going to it as if it was sucessful but later miscarried I would require another IVF.  Spoke to nurse at the royal and she said to keep the appointment.  Hope this has helped you a bit.  GOOD LUCK


----------



## locini

hi piggy 0,

That is exactly what my DH said, the receptionist wasn't very welcoming, just said "take  a seat" no welcome or anything. DH also said it would of been nice to of been offered a tea or coffee - it's not much to ask with the amount we are spending there. It's our only negative thing about the clinic so far though.
The rest of the staff are very friendly and welcoming.
Good luck with ET, xxx


----------



## Piggy 0

Thanks will keep you posted


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Twinkle123

Thanks for your positive post about the GCRM.  Nice to read and glad that you are happy with them.  Hope that you get a positive result soon.  

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Piggy O

All the very best for your ET on Sunday.  Will be thinking about you and wishing you the best.  

I also have a high AMH and have been put into the at risk of OHSS category.  What is your AMH?  Mine is 37.  Just hoping that they monitor me and that I don't get it to be honest!

I asked Marco about it today and he said that the hormones shouldn't affect the blood tests that the NHS would do.  It would affect an internal scan but I am not sure if they would do this on the first visit anyway?  I will phone the GRI and let them know but think that I will also keep me NHS appointment so that we can start to get the ball rolling.

All th ebest.  You must be very excited and I hope that it all works out well for you.  I am on the IVF antagonist Protocol.  You?

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

The appointment went well today.   A lot of information to take in!  Marco was very nice and spent a decent amount of time with us.  Realised how easy my hubby has it through all this!   Men. they have no idea how lucky they are!

We will be put on the IVF Antagonist protocol as I am at risk of OHSS with AMH of 37.  Due to my severe endo, I stay on the pill and then start Meformin then Menopur and then Cetrotide.  I have got to be honest and say that I found it all a bit confusing!  Are you due to go on the metformin?  Is it 2 weeks before your period that you are meant to start this?  I can't really remember what he said!  The only point that did surprise me a bit was that I will only have one embryo in et, hopfully on day 5 after blastocyst.  I just assumed that we would have 2 at et and have a wee bit more of a chance of it working.  However, I need to trust them and go with what they say.

So, we have consents at the end of May and then hope to start tx in June.  I am very excited but also very scared all at the same time!  

How are you feeling about it all?  I will def have a look at your diary to keep updated with how you are getting on.  have you been shown how to inject the hormones yet?

xx


----------



## locini

Hi laura,

Im not on metformin, i will get prostap on monday. I have to go to my locals GPs to get the nurseto give it to me, then I wait for AF to arrive and phone the clinic to organise a scan and this is when they will show me how to do injections! Scary! I have read on here a lot of people find the injections confusing and difficult to do as you have to mix them up or something.

Don't worry if you are forgetting what he told you today or getting confused because the nurse will go over it all again and in greater detail when you go consents and you can always phone them. I had to the other day and receptionist put me straight on phone to a nurse who was very friendly and helpful.

As for ET they sadi to me 1 and asked if I had to only have one and he said no. It is ultimately up to you i think. At the moment we are both struggling to decide  about it, we would both really like to. The thought of twins isn't a bad thing to me but only having one put in and that failing is something I will never forgive myself for. I wil talk to the embryoligist nearer the time and see what they say. But i am not going to let them push me into having one if i don't want to.

I feel exactly the same as you, excited but scared. And every other emotion inbetween.

If you ever want to chat feel free to pm me x x x


----------



## Piggy 0

Hi sugarpielaura was put on same protocol as you the antagonist my amh was a good bit higher than yours at 207 was told it was a record at gcrm but seem to be recovering ok from mild ohss and waiting on call today to confirm sub transfer. Good luck with everything


----------



## twinkle123

Sugarpielaura - don't worry about asking for 2 embies put back if that's what you want.  They have to make sure you're aware of the risk of having 2 put back but after that, it's completely up to you.

Locini - I remember how confused I was about all the injections when I first started but honestly, it's much easier than you think.  Don't worry!

GCRM will look after you when it comes to OHSS.  I've had it twice when I was still with Aberdeen clinic but since changing to GCRM, they put me on metformin and have never been close to getting it again.  Will warn you - can give you a dodgy tummy!!!

If any of you have any questions, feel free to ask me.  I'm not an expert but have been through pretty much everything now!
x


----------



## Clara29

Yeah, you have to stick to your guns about having two transferred.

We only had two left on our last cycle so were sure we wanted both transferred.

The lady Doctor (Rachel something) who was doing the et came in just before i was taken through and started pushing us to go for eset.  We explained that we were aware of the risks but still wanted det but she still went on and on until my dh said "I don't mean to be rude Rachel but we have made our decision!"  He was so angry that she was stressing me out just before being taken through.

One the first cycle Marco was a lot more gentle and didn't try to change our minds.

It is a risk but so is paying £5000 for a tx that might not be successful! 

Everyone is different though and if you are lucky enough to have some frosties then eset might be better for you as at least there is a backup plan.

Clara x x x


----------



## ElsieF

hi girls,
GCRM do seem to be more pushy than other clinic re single embryo stransfer, but I have to say, they do put their money where their mouth is. If you do eSET with them, then the following FET(s) are half the price. I suspect this means that they are doing them at cost price, or even less.
I know that after my experience of being pregnant with twins, I would much rather pay 450 extra to give each of them a chance on their own. 
I realise that there is a chance that any embryo frozen for a future FET is at risk of not making the defrost, but that is becoming much rarer as freezing techniques have improved. My opnion (which may be wrong) is that if it wasn't strong enough to survive the defrost, then it was probably not likely to survive 9 months!

I have been weighing up sticking with my clinic in London or moving to GCRM for treatment, and is it the because of their proactive attitude in this that has made me chose GCRM.
elcf


----------



## MinneMouse

Folks,


Just thought I would add  my tuppence worth. I have had 3 full cycles (and one cancelled). The two full cycles I had at GCRM both resulted in 3 embryos and I had the best two put back. I don't remember it ever being an issue that I wanted 2. I was 39 by this point and had failed treatments before though so that probably swung it for me. Anyway, the last cycle resulted in a twin pregnancy and I am now the happy Mum to twin boys. I know I couldn't face treatment again and a single pregnancy would have been amazing in itself but I am delighted to have siblings which is something which wouldn't have happened otherwise.


Yes, the risks are higher and it is a difficult call to make but just thought I would add my experiences in.


Fingers crossed.


M
x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

Thank you so much for all your opinions and thoughts. Really is much appreciated.  Can I ask, I have to get an immunity test for Rubella done. Is that simply a blood test at the Drs?

*Locini* - All the very best for Monday. I really hope that it all goes well for you. I am sure that you will be a dab hand at the injections. All for a good cause. Can I ask how old you are? I got the impression that age had something to do with how many embryos that they transfer. Thanks for the offer. I may well do that. I also got a call from the GCRM this morning to say that they had a cancellation consents appt if we wanted to take it next week instead of waiting until the end of May! We said yes but then I had a wee flap once I got off the phone! Just change of goalposts and all that! I won't have my smear test and Rubella immune thing done by then yet. I phoned them back and explained this but the receptionist said that it was fine but we would not be able to start treatment until we had the results.

*Piggy O* - Oh my that is high but it is good to hear that you are coping well with all the drugs etc and hope that you are not in any pain with the OHSS. Can you tell me when you start the metformin? Is it 2 weeks before period starts? Dodgy tummy not good although I have an ileostomy so who knows how I will react to that!

*Twinkle 123, Clara29, elcfoxy and Minnie Mouse* - Thank you for your input and offers of advice. I guess that I was perhaps just a bit too quiet but will def have a good think about it. I have a few other issues in that I have an ileostomy and recto-vaginal fistula so I also think that twins may not be ideal for my body to carry (although I would love to have them). So guess that I also need to weigh all that up. I was encouraged by the success rate of a day 5 blast embryo tho. 58% for 2 embryo transfer and 54% for single transfer.

Hope that you are well ladies and truly, thanks again.


----------



## locini

Laura - 

Oh that is fab that you got your consents moved forward, all very exciting. You are normal to feel scared about it but think of it as positive thing. 
The ruebella test is just a blood test and the results onlt take a few days to get back.
I will be 25 next week. never thought on my 25th birthday I would be having treatment for IVF/ICSI.
It will be a quiet birthday though as parents, most friends are away for easter and DH is offshore. Maybe have a nice lunch out next weekend depending how I am feeling. 
I am not bothered about needles (thankfully) just worried that I won't be able to mix them up properly. I can be a bit dippy!! LOL! 

keep me updated on everything, I will keep an eye on your other thread about advice on diet etc and see what tips you get that I can follow too!
xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

Thanks.  I know that you are right but just quite scared about the effects that the drugs may have on me due to my ileo and endo.  However, I also know that it is the only way for us so need to try andthink positively.  How ar eyou feeling about tomorrow?  It is the start for you and hopefully will have a great ending.  

I have an appointment with the Dr on Tuesday so hopefully get the Rubella test done then and I am just waiting on my smear result coming throu.  Had it 2 weeks ago.  I had just finished my period though and there was a good bit of blood so the nurse thinks that I may need it done again, fingers crossed that this is not the case as I really don't want to delay my treatment.

Hope that you have a happy birthday next week.  I know what you mean, life takes us in ways that we never imagined.  So, are you going to have 2 embryos transferred?  I am 31 and very much got the impression that I was categorised as young and should only have one transferred.  I got a copy of a letter that the clinic sent to my GP saying that they recommend single transfer.

All the best for tomorrow and keep us updated on how you are getting on.

xx


----------



## Piggy 0

Hi Laura yes  start metformin 2 weeks before I am in a bit of a downer went to clinic for 10 am to get egg transfer for the embryologist to come and say none of the eggs had developed to a blast just look the same as Friday to go back tomorrow fingers crossed but doesn't look good


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Piggy O

Sorry to hear that.  Try to stay positive.   How many embryos have they taken to blast stage?  Will they put them in tomorrow if there is no change today?

Everything crossed for you.  Thinking about you loads.  Please keep me updated.  

xx


----------



## Piggy 0

Thanks Laura will let you know they had 8 strong embryos they expected to go to blast when they phoned on Friday. I asked what would happen if there's no change tomorrow but didn't really answer it  talked around the subject so I'm thinking it would be abandoned


----------



## locini

Hi Laura, 
thanks for message, it really helps. I am feeling surprisingly okay just now about tomorrow - that might chnage in the morning. At least my appointment is early. I have kept myself busy today so i didn't just sit and think!
I really hope you don't have to get your smear done again. The waiting is aways so hard and if you are like me you will just want to get started. 
As for how many embryos i am going to get transfered they do recommend 2 but I really, really want 2! I think it could be a last minute decision though depending on how strong the embryos are and we might not even get a choice if we only have 1 good one. 
Will post on here tomorrow at some point to let you know how I get on, I have some reflexology booked for after injection so hopefully that will help. 
Take care everyone x x x


----------



## locini

Just to update you - had injection at 8.50am and it was fine, hardly felt it and feels only very slightly tender around the injection site now. So far so good. Reflexology afterwards was very relaxing!

Hope everyone else is okay!!xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

I am glad that the injection went well and that you enjoyed your reflexology.    

Still no letter on the smear.  I am getting quite worried that we will go in on Thursday, sign all the consents, pay the cycle and then can't start due to the smear    The problem is that it took me weeks to get the initial appointment and if this is unsatisfactory, by the time I hear and then get another and results, it'll be far too late.  Starting to wonder if the GCRM do smears?  Hate to pay the money but def don't want to wait another 3 months (pill cycle).

At the consents appointment, are you told how much it will cost for the drugs package?  I have no idea how much that is.

Hope that you are relaxing tonight and taking it easy.

xx


----------



## peachypam

Hey Sugarpielaura, You will be told at consents how much the drugs are.Mine were £750 and I was on the long protocol.

Hope you get your smear result soonxxxx


----------



## locini

Hi laura,

I am sure there was smear tests listed on the price sheet for GCRM so if your one comes back unsatisfactory you could always ask them at GCRM. Hopefully though the one you've already had will be fine.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Good luck with ruebella test today x x x


----------



## twinkle123

Laura - just checked the GCRM price list for you and smear tests are listed as £85.  Hope this helps
x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Thanks for that info.  Something that I may well look into to.  

I was at the GP today and the results are still not in.  Been 2 weeks now but she said that results are taking about 4 weeks at the moment.  So fingers crossed.  If it looks like I am running out of time, then I will get it done at the GCRM as I am assuming that they can get the results back very quickly?!

How are you all getting on?  Injections still going ok Locini?

I have been very down for the last couple of days.  A lot of tears but hoping that I am on my way out of it.  

xx


----------



## locini

hey laura,

I hope you cheer up soon, this journey really is a rollercoaster ride and we all go through so many different motions. 

The injection i had on monday was a one off, it had a months deposit in it which is why I was told to get the nurse to do it. It was a lot of liquid. Once AF arrives and i start stimming that is when i will start having to daily injections myself.

Hoping you get your smear results soon, I am sure that is just an added stress that you don't need right now x x x


----------



## bubblicous

laura - the gcrm will be ok to wait on the test results the only thing is they wont start tx till they have them i did my consents before my rubella status was back think it was a week after consents that my rubella came back and they were more than happy to wait i just took it down as soon as i got it and i started tx just after that which worked in with my cycle anyway


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

Bubbilicious:  Thanks. I have to tri-cycle my pill due to severe endo and so am hoping to start treatment at the start of June so have until then to get my smear results and rubella test thing done. I have an appointment next week to get the rubella blood test done and am just waiting on the smear test coming through. Just don't want to wait another three months until September to start treatment.

Locini: Thanks. Found out that a close friend is pregnant with her second and we started trying for our first at the same time all those years ago. She is a fantastic friend and has seen me through some really rough health issues over the past 2 years and I am truly happy for her but it also just hurts so much. Hopefully starting down the right path though. Ah, I thought it was the daily injection part.

xx


----------



## locini

Hi laura, was it your consents appointment today How did it go? Sorry if I got the wrong day!x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

Yes.  Consents now all signed and all paid up!  Just need my smear result and the rubella blood test thing now.  Hoping to start in June.  Got Metformin to start on 20th May and then baseline scan booked for 8th June and then next scan on 15th June!

I am very very excited although really really scared at the same time.  All the illustrations and descriptions.  I think that it just hit me all the different stages that things can go wrong, although I am trying to stay positive.  Just comes back to the fact that more IVF cycles will fail than succeed but guess can't think like that.

After the nurse described OHSS, it suddenly dawned on me that I had EVERY symptom of this when I was on clomid.  So I phoned and spoke to Dr Gaudoin yesterday to tell him.  Said that it is likely based on my AMH.  I went to hospital back then and was sent away!   

How are you getting on?  What stage at you at now?

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Laura - don't worry too much about OHSS.  I think I've said before that I've had it twice when I was still with Aberdeen clinic.  I then moved to GCRM, was given metformin and have never had it again.  My AMH is also very high.
x


----------



## locini

Hi Laura,

That is good you now have starting dates for everything. I a not even trying to think about things going wrong at the different stages. maybe that's a bad thing though because if something does go wrong I'll come crashing down!
I am waiting on AF (due tomorrow) coming, I have a feeling it will be late! So far the only side effect I seem to be getting is tierdness and I am finding myself going for an afternoon nap most days! I have managed to stay positive and in a good mood all week and really hope this optimism lasts. It will definately help when DH gets home on friday.
As for OHSS I don't really know too much about it but fingers crossed we will avoid it, I am sure they will keep a close eye on you if they think you are at a high risk of getting it. 

Hope you are all having a good easter weekend x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Twinkle123:  Thanks.  I will try to not worry about it and hope that the metformin does its job well!  

Locini:  I think that you attitude is a good one to adopt.  I will need to try and do the same.  Has Af arrived?  When are you starting the stimm injections?  Glad that you are feeling well and am sure that having dh home will help a lot.  I am praying that we both avoid OHSS.  Do you have your scans booked for GCRM?

xx


----------



## locini

Hello,

No AF still not arrived and not showing any signs of showing up either! I havn't got any of my scans booked yet, think 1st one will be 2 or 3 days after AF starts and then 2nd a week after that. It's so annoying that I don't know dates (stupid AF) as I feel bad not being able to give notice to the parents of the children I look after. My attitude is not always positive believe me! If I'm low DH gives me a talking too that it's not going to help anything if I'm like that, lol! But at the moment with AF not turning up I am starting to worry and stress!

take care x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Locini

Damned AF.  Never arrives when you want her to!  Hopefully soon.  I stop the 3 months of my pill on 2nd June so hopefully will bleed quickly.  My baseline scan is booked for 8th June so hoping that this is the start of the injections.  Try not to stress although it is easier said than done!

xx


----------



## Ali7

Hi all

Was wondering if it would be okay to join you.

I moved to GCRM at the start of the year after a failed IVF cycle at GRI.  Still on NHS list but wont be till next Feb till that comes up. 

We had an IVF cycle in March.  We got 4 eggs which was a bit disappointing as i have really high AMH of 125 and had got 15 eggs at GRI but also ended up with OHSS so had to have them all frozen. 3 out of the 4 fertillised and we had 2 put back.  I pushed for 2 although nurse had said at consents appoin to have 2 because of my previous failed attempts.  We found out at the start of this month that it was another negative so been really down about this as was so sure it had worked!!! 

We had our review on Monday as we went on holiday straight after result which was good to be away from it all but it all starts again when you come back!!!  Prof Nelson recommending that i get my thyroid checked and get chromosome testing and womg scanned before we do another full IVF cycle.  He said we could go ahead with a FET and use the frostie we have without these tests so have decided to do that as the tests are going to mean a bit of waiting around plus i have also to go on pill for 2 monthe before next cycle due to endo.  Feel at least i have something to focus on with the FET.  Hate all the waitin around!!! 

Just waiting on May AF which should be around the 10th!!! We will see when it arrives cause i am waitin on it  

Excited but anxious about this go.  Really scared our little frostie will not defrost    We have always had good defrost rates so hoping this one is a little fighter and really wants to snuggle in somewhere warm or 9 months!!  

Ali x


----------



## peachypam

Welcome Ali7! I also have had one recent failed cycle and am due to start late May again.Its hard hun but we just have to keep going and hope that the next cycle is out time.Good luck with your FET!!


----------



## Piggy 0

Hi Ali and peachypam, I'm also in the same boat as yourselves just finished first cycle of ivf at gcrm and got a Bfn gutted but did expect it, although always hope for a miracle.embryologist did say envies weren't very good quality 8 were going great til day 3 then at day 5 none had gone to blast waited another day and 1 went to blast on  day 6 but poor quality put it back but as I said bfn. Gcrm said they would send a letter of review but Im not sure I'd it is worth another cycle if eggs are such poor quality.Ali dud you find the review useful? Sometimes I wonder if they would say keep going for the money side of it, sounds bad saying that


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ali

Welcome.  Sorry to hear of your recent failed attempts.   

Wishing you lots of luck with your FET and hope that this happens soon for you.

xx


----------



## Ali7

Hi PiggyO

I actually did find the review helpful  We had asked for Marco as that was who had done our EC.  Receptioinst gave us appoint but then phoned back to say she had just noticed that it would be Prof Nelson that day so were we ok with that.  She said he specialises in the reviews of negative cycles so we went to him.  He recommended that  i get a couple of bllod tests to check my thyroid and something else.  Also wanted us to get the Karotyping test done to see if there is any problem and if so they could then select the embryos without a problem.  Also suggested getting womb scanned and sample taken.  He wrote to our own doc to ask for the blood tests and karotyping to be done.  Our own doc agree to blood tests but not karotyping as she said there is agreement that it has to be done at hosp for fert treatment.  She said Prof should know this.  He had told us but had said he would chance it as it would also save us paying for it.  

I found the review to be very good as feel that they are at least looking at my case and trying to find out why its not working.  Also he works at GRI and we are still on NHS waiting list so felt at least if the next cycle does not work then at least if that appoint comes up there would be someone who knows our background.  Hope that hepls.  Sorry for long post

Ali x


----------



## peachypam

Piggy0, we did our review with Marco over the phone.He basically said our failed cycle was down to OH sperm issues...I said if that was the case, was there any point in trying again?He said yes as also I didn't respond as well as was expected to the stimms (I only gor 5 eggs of which 4 fertilised).My amh is 17.2.He said it was very much a numbers game and said ovaries respond differently every month.Some months better than others.

Same protocol next time.Just hope it works next time!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Ali - we got our karotype blood tests done with our GP a few years ago.  Took a bit of explaining as the doctor didn't seem to understand what it was for but he went ahead.  Maybe worth trying again?  I'm thinking of asking to get my thyroid checked before my next FET as think it's maybe the only one I haven't had!    Also, my thawing rates of my embies since I moved to GCRM have been so much better.  Don't know what they do but seems to work!
x


----------



## Piggy 0

Ali and Peachypam thanks for your reply I will wait and see what the review days then hope next time is it for both of you!!!! Please keep me posted in your progress would be very interested. I an fine one min then in tears the next dh not saying much doesnt seen to be bothering him


----------



## Ali7

Hi

Sun looks great outside if that wind would only disappear!!

Twinkle123_ I asked doc about Karotyping but they were adamant that it has to be done by fert clinic.  Says there is agreement by our health board that gp's not to carry these tests out.  Seems mad as i am still on NHS waiting list and would be getting done there before teatment plus even if they did do it while i am doing self funded cycles then would save NHS money if i get BFP during one of these cycles as they will not need to offer mme any treatment!!!  Probably down to politics!!!!

Piggy O- I remember how i was after my BFN on my first cycle and what you are going through is completely normal but it will get better.  I found once i started decicing what we were going to do next then it gave me a focus again.  Pain never goes away but does get less and easier to deal with.  I am sure your DH is feeling it just as much but probably doesnt know what to say and how to make it better.  I used to get really angry with my DH as felt the same as you but now realise its just his way of coping.  Doesnt want to upset me more by talking about it.  Also do you go to any relaxation things.  I go to accupuncture which is supposed to help improve success.  Although its not made much difference to outcme i have become very friendly with the girl and she always spends time talking to me first before treatment about how i am feeling.  I have found that really helpful as its someone i can complain about DH to and can talk me through my nutty stuff!!!   Always feel much more relaxed and focused after session.  Might be worth considering something like that! Sending you a  

Ali


----------



## Piggy 0

Thanks Ali will give acupuncture a go I think! Appreciate you sharing hoe you felt after bfn take care


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

Hope that you are all well.

Locini:  Did AF turn up?  Do you have scan dates booked now?

I am ok.  Bit up and down at the moment.  Still no smear test result!   getting really worried about the time now as I am meant to start taking metformin on 20th May.  I am excited about starting it all but I am just soooo scared.  Not of the injections or ec or et, but of the drugs making my endo worse.  I reallly have had a hellish copule of years and could never cope with that pain again.  Just running scared a bit I guess.  Thought of trying to cancel at one point but we really really want a baby and this is our only method of achieving this.  Not allowed to try naturally.

xx


----------



## locini

Hi everyone,

yeah AF eventually started on friday, and I have an appointment tomorrow at 10.45! Think it's a scan and bloods and then getting first stimms injection but i don't know for sure.
We are planning to go down and back in the one day this time. Then next time we need to go down we will stay down until after ET. 

Laura it sounds like you have had a hard time with your endo and I am sure this is making extra worries for you but I am sure it will all be worth it in the end. I really hope you get your results soon so you can start this month.

take care x x


----------



## peachypam

Good luck with everything Locini...will be thinking of you.I'm due AF today but nothing.Not had cramp or anything so think it will be really late!Have to phone them day it starts to schedule day 21 jag.xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

That is really exciting.  All the best for tom and certainly let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Lots of luck for tomorrow Locini. Are you driving down or getting the train?  We've always stayed overnight the night before when it's been EC or ET and back up the next day.  Love the hotel we stay in and it's not too expensive.  For other appointments, we just go down and back the same day.  

Hope everyone else is well.  I'm trying to decide when to go for my FET.  Only had the miscarriage 2 weeks ago but want to get going as soon as possible.  If we're doing it with my 1st AF, will have to phone GCRM to get the drugs organised.  Maybe I'm rushing in to it too quickly. Who knows!   
x


----------



## Piggy 0

Locini good luck with the stimming keep you posted


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

I hope that all went well today.  How did you get on?

xx


----------



## locini

Hi, thanks everyone for all your messages, it was really nice to come on here and see them all, I'm going to be really lazy and copy and paste my diary entry rather than write it again:

Had appointment yesterday, blood test followed by scan and then we were shown how to prepare the menopur injections and DH gave me my first one!

The scan went well but I never got to see the screen as the nurse was training a new nurse and talking it all through with her. She said my lining was 3.1mm, there were 8 small follies on my left ovary but she said my right ovary looked smaller than she expected and only had 2 follies. Don't really know what this means but hopefully it's not too bad.

The nurse asked DH if he wanted to do th first jab or her and he volunteered so I was very proud of him. i think he was nervous about doing the actual injection that when he was pinching my inch he pinched really hard! 

I was so tierd by the time we got home as we left at 5am, and got home at 4.30pm all for a half hour appointment! Then at home dh gave me my 2nd injection at 9.30pm.

Today I have had another 2 injections, first one was soooo sore that I was really nervous for my evening one and kept chickening out when DH came near me. I think I made him really nervous, I know he hates doing it as he hates hurting me. I'm really glad he's doing it as I think it's important for him to be involved as he feels included, plus now I've had the first injections I really don't think I could do it for myself.

Next scan is on monday and that time we will stay down for approx 2 weeks, until after ET. We will go between Glasgow and edinburgh and visit DHs family.

I am still getting some light bleeding from my period but this is not normal for me as usually I don't really have any after 3 days,hope this is ok?

i am feeling very excited and positive now x x x


----------



## locini

Twinkle, good luck with deciding on when to go for FET, it must be so hard to know what to do. I guess there is no right or wrong and you will just have to go with what feels right for you, big hug x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

Great to hear that all went well and that your dh was really involved too.  Great news.

My dh is really scared about the fact that he migt have to give me injections!  I will need to have a stern word!

Still waiting on my smear test result which is really stressing me out.  Just running out of time now.  

How are you feeling after the first few injections?  Well I hope.

xx


----------



## locini

Aw laura that must be so annoying to still be waiting on your smear results and an added stress that you just don't need right now. I am sure they will come soon though and you will be able to start on time. Let us know when they arrive.

AFM I am still feeling fine after the first few jabs. I think I have been quite lucky so far that apart from tierdness I havnt realy had any side effects. Though I am sure this could change soon as my follies start to grow!

xx


----------



## sunni1

Hi Ladies, 

How long does treatment take after initial appt? Had failed attempts at GRI, so trying to work up the courage to phone GCRM! Have been reading back - I think i will go for a smear just now as im sure its about 3 years since last one, is this recent enough? Hope you get your results Laura, shocking wait.
Thanks
s
x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.

Locini - have been thinking about you and how you are getting on.  Glad that the jabs are ok so dar.  Still going well?  I FINALLY got the smear test results!!  No change so that is all good.  Now just waiting on the results of the Rubella Immunity blood test and I am all good to start taking the metformin on 20th May and then the baseline scan and injections on 8th June!  Oh my.  very excited and scared all at the same time.  I have been experiencing a bit of pain the last few days and think that the endo is growing back.  Just really worried that the IVF drugs will make it worse.  So scared of the pain that I once had.

Sunn1 - welcome.  Sorry to hear that you have had a rough time recently.    After I phoned the GCRM, we had our fertility tests on 7th April then the appointment with the consultant and our results on 14th April and then the consents appointment on 21st April. The consents get really booked up far in advance so I would pre book that one as it can delay your treatment.  Then I think that it depends on the protocol that you are put on.  I will be on the antagonist protocol and as I have endo, I have to tri-cylce the pill before treatment.  Luckily I was already doing that and so my start date depends on the end of my cycle.  Hope this is making sense!  So, I am due to stop the pill on 2nd June, start taking the metformin tablets on 20th May, have baseline scan and first injection on 8th June.  Think that everyone's waiting time is different and this is just my experience.

Phone them.  I have found them very helpful and have phoned on two occasions and been put straight through to the consultant.

All the best and let us know what you decide.

xx


----------



## locini

Hi Laura, thank you! I've been soooo tierd, I slept most of this afternoon. I am also not hungry at all and when i have a meal I am full after a few mouthfulls. 
So i had a scan and bloods on monday and again on this morning and my follicles are coming along but slower than expected but hopefully EC will be on monday. I was a bit down today about it but DH told me to stop acting like a spoilt brat, lol! i know I should be thinking positive but I can't always help it. I am back in again on friday for another scan and bloods. Today and Monday we had a nurse called Collette and she was so lovely, I really liked her and she made us feel very much at ease.
I am so delighted for you that your smear results came back and you will be ready to start on the 20th. You can relax a bit now. The ruebella results shouldn't take long. I pray your endo doesn't get worse, it must be a nightmare.
Sunni - i started treatment a week after my initial  appointment. They don't keep you waiting there. 

Take care everyone  x x x


----------



## Ali7

Hi


Thats great sugarpielaura that you got your result. You must be so excited to get started. 

Hey Locini  I know how you feel my follies always take ages to grow.  I end up feeling like a pin cushion with all the blood tests but once they are ready it moves so quickly.  

Welcome Sunni.  We also moved to GCRM from Royal after failed attempts.  Still waiting on NHS cycles but thought we would try somewhere else.  If you are planning on using the results from the Royal of your HIV and Hep tests for GCRM then you need to contact Royal and start organising that.  That was what ended up holding us up with GCRM as we were waiting on getting photocopies.  It cost us about £20 on photocopy costs but does save a bit of money cosidering what GCRM charge to get these tests done again.  If you phone the clinic they should be able to give you number of legal dept who deal with this.  You have to request forms to get access to your file!!!! I agree with sugarpielaura about pre booking consents.  You have to pay a deposit but worth doing as they can booked weeks ahead!!!

AF finally arrived yesterday so we have our first bloods appoint on Mon 23rd to start looking for surge.  We are having a natural FET so should have ET at the end of that week.  As long as my little frostie defrosts perfectly!!!    Just want the next 10 days to go quickly!! 

Ali x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.  

Locini - glad to hear that you are ok and I guess a bit of tiredness is not too bad.  Hope that you are resting up.  How did the scan and bloods go today?  EC on Monday?  You must be soooo excited.  

Ali - Glad that AF arrived and you must also be very excited. Very soon for you.  Wishing you all the best.

I finally got my blood results today and I am immune to Rubella so that's good and the last test result that I was waiting on.  On the negative side, I have had breakthrough bleeding since yesterday and been in a bit of pain for the last week on and off at my ovaries and rectum.  Endo pain which really scares me but there is nothing that I can do about it.  Just need to hope for the best.  Hoping that I react ok to the drug next week and have to continue with my pill for the next 3 weeks as plannned.  Not ideal, as I would usually stop now and allow my body to bleed.  I also tried acupuncture yesterday as I have heard a lot of great things about it.  Will see.

         to you all.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.  

Locini - glad to hear that you are ok and I guess a bit of tiredness is not too bad.  Hope that you are resting up.  How did the scan and bloods go today?  EC on Monday?  You must be soooo excited.  

Ali - Glad that AF arrived and you must also be very excited. Very soon for you.  Wishing you all the best.

I finally got my blood results today and I am immune to Rubella so that's good and the last test result that I was waiting on.  On the negative side, I have had breakthrough bleeding since yesterday and been in a bit of pain for the last week on and off at my ovaries and rectum.  Endo pain which really scares me but there is nothing that I can do about it.  Just need to hope for the best.  Hoping that I react ok to the drug next week and have to continue with my pill for the next 3 weeks as plannned.  Not ideal, as I would usually stop now and allow my body to bleed.  I also tried acupuncture yesterday as I have heard a lot of great things about it.  Will see.

         to you all.

xx


----------



## locini

Hiya!

Ali, i've got my fingers crossed that your little frostie defrosts perfectly you and will soon be nice and snug where it should be! 

Laura, How are you feeling? Not long until you start now!! I just hope your endo doesn't get too much worse. I really don't know much about it, but I feel really bad for you.

I hope everyone else is getting on fine.

AFM, I am getting EC tomorrow at 7.30am! Aagghhh! I had my trigger shot last night at bang on 7pm. Today I am just having a quiet relaxed day. I feel so bloated and my tummy is sticking out loads! DH keeps telling me to tuck my pouch in, lol!

Take care x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

How exciting!  Will be thinking about you tomorrow and hope that all goes well.    If you can manage it, let me know how you get on.  Hope that you are indeed resting up today and taking it easy.  Hopefully your bloated tummy will decrease after tomorrow.  Do you have any idea of et yet?  Or got to wait and see how things go tomorrow I guess?

Thanks.  Not great at the moment.    I have constant cramping and the bleeding is increasing.  To keep going with the pill so 3 more weeks of this!    Endo is primarily a hormonal disease so it is reacting at the moment in my current situation.  I just want to bleed to get it over and done with but can't.  Know that it is for the greater good, hopefully.

Other than that, I am struggling a bit at the moment to be honest.  I have had 4 people tell me in the last week that they are pregnant (2 on their second and we were trying for our first at the same time that they were also trying for their first).  I have literally no friends left who have no children or are pregnant.  Struggling to deal with it all, and then last night younger brother in law told us that he and his wife are expecting.  I am over the moon for them but it also just hurts so much.  I had to keep going to the toilet to catch the tears in time.   I then feel like such an awful person feeling and thinking like this.

Anyway, all the best for tomorrow.  Everything crossed for you.

xx


----------



## locini

Aw Laura Hun, i am so sorry you are feeling like this, If I had one wish that i could make come true it would be that nobody has to go through infetility and we could all fall pregnant naturally straight away. Things happen for a reason and when you finally get your dream it will be the most perfect thing ever. 
It sounds like you having a hard time of it with your endo which will be making everything so much harder for you and bringing you down even more. Keep strong and remember dreams do come true!! x x x


----------



## locini

My EC went well, they thought I would get between 5 and 8 eggs but I got 19!! They then said they thought a lot of them would be immature and not suitable for injecting but I got a phone call this afternoon tto say that 15 were suitale to be injected. We are so delighted right now and just hope that some of them fertilise.


----------



## peachypam

Locini...that is brilliant as I really do feel this is a numbers game!

AF eventually came today (2 weeks late!) so Have booked my prostap injection for the 6th June!Can't believe I'll be doing my second cycle soon.OH says he is sure its gonna work this time   .


----------



## locini

Peachypam, praying your DH is right. 6th june will be here before you know it. Typical AF being late when you're actually wanting it to start.
Good luck x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

I have been thinking about you and I am glad that it all went well!     Great news.  So many eggs.  Fab.  How is the fertilisation going?  Any idea when they might do et?  How are you feeling?

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Peachypam

That's fab that AF finally arrived.  All the best for the second round.  I think that we must be about the same time.  I am due to have my baseline scan on 8th June and hopefully start the Menopur then!

I start the metformin on Friday so wills ee how I get on with that.

xx


----------



## locini

Laura, friday is approaching quickly and you'll be on your way!

We had 13 fertilised today! Hoping to get to blast on saturday but could do thursday. We will find out tomorrow. 

I am feeling fine today, no pain so that's great but i did go for a sleep this afternoon.

x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

So excited for you. I have been reading your diary to keep updated. I also finally decided to start an ivf diary myself last night. Hopefully itll help me to record things. A blast embryo is fab. We hope that we get there too. All sounds very positive indeed. When will the et be then? 

Xx


----------



## locini

Laura i have found writing a diary great, it's really helped me plus I am going to print all the entries off as we are making a scrap book of our ivf journey to show our child in years to come.
Our ET is tomorrow, I am soooo excited. When they phoned yesterday we still had all 13 embies, 7 of them were still perfect and some of the others had caught up so I really hope it stays like that for tomorrow and we have some to freeze.

Just realised it's the 20th today - your day to start! Woop woop, so excited for you! Good luck x x x


----------



## Ali7

Hi

Thanks sugarpielaura and locini.  Sorry not been on in a while.  Been pretty down but trying to get myself back into positive mode!!! 

Locini thats great numbers.  Really pleased for you.  Good luck for tomo.  I am sure you will have plenty to freeze! 

Thats great you get to start today Laura.  I always feel i amm getting somwhere once the drugs start.

I have to go to clinic on Mon for first bloods to start looking for my surge.  Judging by my last couples of goes my transfer should be fri or sat.  Was a bit concerned about it being sat as was not sure they did them on a sat and am worried i have to wait till mon as DH starts working away for a few weeks and he is supposed to go on sat night.  He says he will fly back up if it is  on but really dont need something else to worry about!!! 

Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing weekend!!

ali x


----------



## locini

Hi Ali
Thanks for message.
Don't worry they do them on saturdays if that's when you need it, also on a sunday too.

My transfer went really well today, I was on such a high and couldn't take the smile off my face, the staff were all so lovely.

Lets just hope the next couple of weeks fly in,

xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Hope that you are all well.

Ali:  Sorry to hear that you have been a bit down although it is totally inderstandable.  Hope that you are feeling a bit more upbeat now.  All the best for Monday.  Like Locini siad, they do transfers at weekend if that is when you need it so one less thing to worry about I guess.

Locini:  I was thinking about you and glad to hear that it all went well.  Sending you massive              Did you have one or two put back in?  Did you get any to freeze?  Hope that your 2 week wait is not too bad. How are you feeling?  Bet that you are glad to be home!

Well, I am not great.  Started metformin on Friday and felt a bit queasy and sore tummy, but expected that, so that is fine.  My main concern is that I am having a lot of old endo pain deep in my core and am struggling to sit and pee.   I don't think that it is the medication but more likely to be the fact that I have been bleeding for a couple of weeks now as have been told to keep taking my pill so body desp to bleed but I am not allowing it to.  Endo hormonal disease so I am in the worst possible place at the moment!  Ah well, really concerned if I am being honest and this isn't even the proper drugs yet.  Just not too sure what to do to be honest.

xx


----------



## locini

Aww Laura you are having a really had time of it, have you phoned your clinic again to tell them how you are feeling and see if there is anything they can recommend to help? I really hope things improve for you and you can maybe enjoy the experience a bit aswell. Lots of hugs and make sure your DH is helping to look after you.

I had one put back, the embryologist managed to persuade us that the risks were to high. We have 3 in the freezer. So glad to be back home and last night was great to sleep in my own bed! DH away tomorrow so making the most of him looking after me today! So far I feel no different but i do feel positive, though as time goes on I am sure this positivity will dwindle. 

xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Locini

Thanks.  I am going to phone GCRM tomorrow although I am really frightened that they might abandon my treatment.   I will also try to see the GP tomorrow afternoon as well.  See what she says.  Outwith that, I guess that I will need to try and contact my gynae or colorectal surgeon.  Can't go on like this.  It seems to be getting worse.  

That's great that you also got some to freeze.   Really chuffed for you.  Yeah, we were only [lanning on putting one back and desp would love it to be a 5 day blast.   Keep the positivity going.  All thebest.  Keep us updated.

xx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone!! 

New to this webpage! i'm starting my first IVF cycle on the 6th June to go for my first injection (prostap) then have to inject myself  

How long does a cycle last? and is the egg retrieval painful? 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!  

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Sweet73.  I've had loads of egg retrievals now so becoming quite an expert!    I used to worry about how painful it would be but it's honestly nowhere near as bad as you think.  I've only every felt slightly uncomfortable once and was given more pain relief straight away which worked immediately. For most of them, I've been given the sedative and remember nothing at all until waking up in the recovery room.  You can be quite tender afterwards but nothing that a few paracetamols won't fix.  I live in Aberdeen so we've been driving back home from Glasgow a few hours after EC and have felt fine.

It normally takes up to 2 weeks of injecting yourself before EC (I tend to need about 12 days).  Then there's a few days days before getting the embryos back and then the dreaded 2ww!!!
x


----------



## locini

Hi sweet73,
Like twinkle said egg retrival really isn't as bad as you would expect it to be. Everyone will be different though and I have read of people on here finding in quite bad but me personally didn't find it bad at all. I was sedated for  it, afterwards I had slight cramps but nothing bad. The worst bit for me was have the needle in the back of my hand!
I had my prostap on the 18th of april and just had a 5 day blast put back in on sat 21st may so for me it was just over a month and now the dreaded 2 week wait, but I guess it can vary for everyone depending on when their period starts and how quickly their follicles grow. My period was 4 days late after I had the prostap jab.
Good luck with everything, and if you ever have questions just come on this site and you will soon have them answered, i have found this website to be a god send!
xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Sweet73

Welcome to the thread.  I am in a similar position as you and hoping to start mt injections on 8th June.

Good luck with everything.

xx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi everyone! nice to hear back from people who have either gone through IVF all ready ot due to start it!! exciting eh!!    
I cant wait to start! taking so many supplements! is anyone else taking loads?? 

GOODLUCK EVERYONE!! 



XXXX


----------



## locini

Yeah sweet73 I am taking loads of supplements too, plus eating brazil nuts, almonds and drinking pineapple juice etc. I will try everything and anything! At least then if  it doesn't work I cannot blame myself for not doing everything possible.
It is an exciting journey aswell as scary but my tip is to keep as positive as possible. Sometimes easier said than done. My husband has been great at getting me through my less positive moments and I think it has made us even stronger than ever. 
Take care x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI ladies

I am only taking folic acid at the moment.  What other supplements are you taking?  When should I start eating specific types of food and what should they be?

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Sugarpie - check out the following thread. Loads of information about supplements etc.
x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.msg3554861#msg3554861


----------



## locini

Hiya, Hows everyone doing?xxx


----------



## peachypam

Fine Locini....getting my prostap on Monday 6th June and the whole thing starts again!Can't believe I have done one ivf cycle never mind two!Ready to start again now so fingers crossed!How are you feeling?


----------



## locini

aww good luck peachy pam, are you excited or nervous? you are so brave going trough it all again and i wil pray for you that this time is successful. 
I am kinda ok! OTD tomorrow but i will not find out results until friday when DH gets back from offshore, (unless AF arrives first). I still need to get bloods done tomorrow and send it to clinic but I have put a note in to ask them not to phone with results. I have really bad cramps and going slightly insane, but still have to try and think positive x x x


----------



## peachypam

Got everything crossed for you.Its an emotional time especially if you are on your own.I'm not nervous.I didnt have any bad side affects so I breezed through it.Its just the 2ww that I hate!Really hope it works this time as its so much money and ofcourse the dissapointment is awful if it fails.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Locini:  I have been keeping up to date through your diary and sorry to hear that you have had a few rough days.  Positive thinking.  I really do have everything crossed for you.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Peachypam:  You are starting really soon and glad to hear that you got on ok the last time.  I am hoping to start stimming on 8th June after my baseline scan (all being well) so perhaps you can help me throug the madness at times!

Twinkle:  Thanks for that although it did panic me slightly.  I am not doing anything that the thread says!  Oh dear.

I have now doubled the dose of Metformin.  Lovely drug!  Due to stop my pill on 3rd June then hopefully AF will appear and then baseline scan on 8th.  Hoping this actually works out as planned!

xx


----------



## locini

peachy pam and laura it looks like things are getting moving for the both of you and i am so delighted. Hows your endo laura? Peachy I was the same as you I think I was very lucky through the treatment as didn't really get anyside effects. The 2ww is a different story, what a struggle especially with the bad cramps. Though I just looked up an old diary I was following back in april which ended with a BFP and that lady had cramps too which were worse nearer to test date - gives me hope!! Laura don't worry if you are not following all the diet suggestions I am sure if you stick to a really healthy and balanced diet it will be fine, I think the main things are just to cut out caffine, alcohol and eat lots of protein and fish. I am also eating brazil nuts (5 a day).xxx


----------



## Ali7

Hi everyone

Locini- I am sending you lots of positive vibes    Hope its a BFP for you!!!

Hope everyone else is well.

Been pretty frustrated the last week as its taken till Monday for my blood to show a surge so will hopefully be in on THurs for my transfer.  We only have 1 embryo in storage so hoping and praying that it defrosts.  The embryo was good quality when it was frozen so hoping it stays strong!!!I really hope its our turn this time.

Ali x


----------



## locini

Good luck Ali, i reeally hope that everything goes well and that this is your time x x x


----------



## Ali7

Hi 

Unfortunately it was bad news for us.  Our embie didnt survive that thaw!!   Dont think i have properly taken it in as had not been expecting them to thaw it yesterday so was bit surprised when they phoned. At least though i didnt spend the couple of hours waiting for the news all tense and sick as i usually am.  Thats going to be us for a while as have to go for hysteroscopy first before next cycle and also neeed to go on the pill for 2 months so another waiting game!!!!!  

Locini hope you get good news 

Wishing everyone else all the luck in the world with their cycles

Ali x


----------



## locini

Aww Ali I m so sorry, i feel you for you so much. Good luck for your nest cycle. xxxx


----------



## locini

Just want to let you all know - today we got a BFP!xx thanks for all your support. A special thank to twinkle for recommending GCRM x x x


----------



## mammamia1

Congratulations......  

Mia x


----------



## bubblicous

locini - huge congrats on your bfp how are you feeling do you have any symptoms yet 


ali7 - i am so so sorry your embie didnt survive the thaw


----------



## locini

Thank you, I can't quite believe it. I having been getting lots of cramps since transfer but they are getting less and less which is good. Other than that just tierdness. My mum and sister never had any symptoms or sickness when they were pregnant so maybe I won't either. 
xxx


----------



## bubblicous

locini - the cramps are normal and the tiredness is a great sign im so chuffed for you bet you cant wait till your scan


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

Locini:  Congratulations.  That is fantastic news.  You must be elated.     I was hoping to see a wee post from you soon.  Here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy for you now.  What is the next stage?  When do you return for a scan?

Ali:  I am really sorry to hear that.   The waiting is the worst and I hope that it passes quickly for you.

I am ok, I guess. Endo pain seemed to die down although I stopped my pill yesterday so am expecting my period (hopefully) in the next few days and not looking forward to it or the endo pain but need it to happen as we have our baseline scan on Wed and hopefully will start stimming then.  I am quite down about it all at the moment and seem convinced that I really haven't a hope in hell of it working.

xx


----------



## peachypam

Locini I am delighted for you!   You look after yourself and enjoy the next 9 months!!!!


----------



## locini

Thanks everyone. 

I have a scan 13th july, was meant to be 29th may but DH will be back off shore then and I don't want him to miss it.

Laura - Hope AF arrives soon even though I am sure you're dreading it - it will be one step closer and then hopefully you'll start to think more positively after it's out the way.


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah excellent news Locini. So pleased for you!!!     
xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

So I started my AF on Sunday night and am due to go for my baseline scan tomorrow morning.   Excited but at the same time, scanned with period is not pleasant!  Plus I am worried that we won't actually get started as ovaries and lining not ready!

Hope that you are all well.

xx


----------



## locini

Thanks Twinkle, you really don't know how grateful i am that you recommended gcrm!xxx

Laura, hope scan goes well and you will be able to start stimming! Let us know how you get on. Lots of luck x x x


----------



## peachypam

Well girls...got my prostap injection so i am on my way with my 2nd icsi.Really hope it works this time!

Hope everyone is doing well.xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Had my baseline scan yesterday.  Lining 3.2 and lots of small follicles on both ovaries.  Apparently this is good so I have started the stimming injections!  Going ok although the one this morning was sore.  Think I did it at the same place and it was slightly bruised.

I am on 2nd day and am already bloated.  Right wee pot belly.  Was double yesterday and today.  Did you bloat so early on?  How long do I stimm for?

Hope that you are all well.

xx


----------



## locini

Peachypam - sending you so much luck for this cycle and hope this is your time.

laura - i think i was bloated through most of the stimming but make sure you drink loads of water to help prevent you over stimulating.


----------



## bubblicous

laura - i was really bloated too during stimming like lochni said drink lots and lots of water also each lots of protien and also dont forget a wee hot water bottle its suppose to help the follies grow grow grow


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Thanks for your advice.

I am trying to drink a lot although I am struggling a bit.  How much protein should I be eating?  ANything else?  I have been using the hot water bottle as well.

How long did you stimm for?  I was kind of hoping that it would just be the week but think I may be kidding myself on!!  Also, Have any of you used the GCRM counsellor before?

I hope that you are all well.  

Locini_how are you feeling?  When do you have your next scan?

xx


----------



## bubblicous

sugarpielaura - i stimmed for 12 days roughly.  I used the counsellor at the gcrm and she was lovely we had to go for one session with her as i was egg sharing but she talked about lots of things with us not just the egg share i honestly found her excellent it was really good to talk to someone who wasnt close to us and who knew what pressure and stress we were under


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Bubbilicious

Thanks for the info.  I think that I may well give it a go.  Feeling quite positive at the moment but tend to go round in cycles depending on how my health is.  No harm I guess.  

Thanks

xx


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All,

Just wanted to say hi as I have been having treatment at GCRM since the start on the year.  To be honest its been a disaster so far (see below), but we are trying to remain hopeful.  We are based in Edinburgh and have mainly seen Professor Anderson (who seems good).  We are having a review appointment next week with Marco as we need to work out a strategy for our next frozen cycle.

Nice to see some positive stories on here.  Congrats Locini. 

C x


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Claireyttc    

Im just started 1st cycle of IVF on protocol 7? had 1st injection last monday go back on the 23rd it's tough going isnt it im trying not to stress too much about it! on 14 tablets a day various supplements fingers crossed they are making a difference!!  

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI ladies

Claire:  Sorry to hear that you have had a rough time recently.  Hoping that the next FET will work for you.      I see that you had OHSS day 3.  How did you know that you had it?  Did they spot it at the scan or EC?  Were you on Metformin?  I am taking metformin as well as stimming with Menopur and cetrotide.

Sweet:  Good luck with it all.

I have been stimming for 7 days now and have my scan tomorrow to see what is going on inside.  Fingers crossed... 

xx


----------



## claireyttc

Hi sugarpielaura,

Yes I was on metformin and on a short protocol with the cetrotide to try and prevent oHSS.  Yes they could see on the scan that I lots and lots of follicles.  On the day of EC then got 27 eggs, and if you have anything over 20 you are considered too high risk for an ET, so they freeze all the embryos.  It was weird because on our first cycle we had 11 eggs and so it was a dramatic difference, even though the drug regime wasn't that different over all.

Good luck with the scan.

C x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Claire

Thanks for the info.  I am quite worried about OHSS as I have a high AMH and have been told thatI am high risk.  Guess need to wait and see what they say tomorrow.  So strange how our bodies change all the time!!  Were you on a high dose of drugs?

xx


----------



## claireyttc

Hi Sugarpielaura,

I had quite a high AMH too. On my first cycle we were doing 2 of the menopur powders to one solution, for 12 days.  On the second cycle we were doing 3 powders to one solution, but I didnt stimulate for as long.  

Hope all is going well.

Can anyone else who has a Embryo transfer as GCRM tell me if a consultant or a nurse did it.  I had mine done by a nurse and was just wondering if this is the case across the board?  

C x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi there !


Hope you don't mind me butting in but just to answer your question. It can either by a Dr or Nurse who does ET at GCRM. I've had both. It was nurse that did my last one and as you will see from my profile she did a good job !


M


----------



## mammamia1

Hi There,

Each time i've had a transfer done it was Kate the nurse that did it - again she seems to know what she's doing as 12 weeks pg with buba number 2.  Out of 3 transfers, I got pg with 2 of them....

Good luck!!

Mia x


----------



## weebella

Sorry to butt into. ET was done by a nurse for me the last time.  I am just about to start my third cycle, so really hoping for the best.  Does anyone know if its ok to contact them on Saturday morning when my period appears?
On short cycle . Not taking metaformin this time as felt terrible the last time!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Great to hear so many positive wee stories.  It seems like all the staff really know there stuff.  Due to additional medical issues, I am hoping that Marco will do both my ec and et.

xx


----------



## peachypam

Girls...you are not going to believe this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got a natural BFP today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

As you can see from my signature, our 1st icsi failed so we were just starting our 2nd one!I had my prostap on the 7th June.AF was due on Sunday past.It still hadn't come today so while doing my weekly shop I threw a tescos own cheapy test in my trolley.Got home and after unpackin' all my stuff thought I'd do it just to rule it out!!!!!Lost count of the number of test I've done over the years!Anyway, it came up positive right away!
My whole body started to shake and I couldn't stop crying!Called OH right away and told him to come home!

We are both ecstatic!!!!!


----------



## bubblicous

peachy - that is just brilliant news huge huge congrats to you and your oh


----------



## mammamia1

Awww, well done Peachypam!!!  I have ters in my eyes for you.........a real miracle!!!!

Mia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SWEET73

CONGRATULATIONS PEACHYPAM! 

BET YOU BOTH ARE OVER THE MOON!! FANTASTIC NEWS!!


----------



## peachypam

Ladies... thank ou all for your messages.It just goes to show it can happen and when you are least expecting it!

I wish you all all the luck in the world every   one!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Peachypam:  That is fantastic news.  Congratulations!         

AFM   I have me ec tomorrow at midday!   I was to take just the one injection yesterday (Cetrotide) and not the Menopur and then the trigger shot was at 11.45pm last night.  I couldn't keep my eyes open after the shot!  I have an injection free day today (still to take the metformin today) and then in tomorrow.  yikes.....  I am able to eat a bit more now but still struggling to pee.  Really getting to me now.  I need, go and then there is almost nothing.    Hoping that it resolves itself soon.  Did anyone else have this?  No idea where all the liquid that I am drinking is going!  Anything in particular that I should take in tomorrow with me?  I am not under GA, but conscious sedation

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

On phone so sorry for lack of personals.

Ec itself went well. Got 10 eggs so hoping that theygetbusy tonight. Will find out tom. However,my fresh cycle has also been cancelled due to fluid in my abdominal cavity and endometrium. Am gutted and was quite upset. So got to hope that some fertilise to freeze.


----------



## claireyttc

Hi Sugarpie Laura. Congrats on EC, that's great news and plenty of eggs for them to work with. Try not to be too disheartened by the fresh cycle being cancelled. It has happened to me and so I know how it feels.  Hopefully you can get some good quality frozen embryos and in the meantime you can funky recover. Take care, Claire x


----------



## locini

Sorry for not being on here for a while, I have had a lot going on. 

Unfortunately we had the news yesterday that we have had a missed miscarriage! Absolutly devastated, as it's a missed one this means our baby had died but is still inside me so still have to actually miscarry it, I am petrified and don't know how to cope with this. 

Thank you Laura for your message, hoping you had a good fertilisation rate and we will both be going for FET in the future!xx


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry to hear your news locini.  Can't offer any amazing words of wisdom but just want you to know I'm thinking of you     
x


----------



## mammamia1

Sorry to hear that Locini. Thinking of you and DP x 

Mia x


----------



## bubblicous

lochi - i am so so sorry


----------



## peachypam

Locini i am devastated for you.Stay strong and take care of each other.xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but have been quite ill since ec on Monday.  

Locini:  How are you getting on?  Thinking about you.  

Claire:  Thanks.  Due to me not being very well, we would never have been able to do a fresh et anyway, so FET it is.

AFM, the good info that we received this morning is that we had 4 blasts frozen today.    We are very pleased.  We still had all 8 doing well on day 3 but decided to take the chance and push to blast now.  So hopefully, one of those little blasts will work for us at some point in the future.

xx


----------



## locini

Thanks for your messages everyone, I had a D&C on monday, don't know if the embryo was still in at that point but they sent what they removed to pathology so we may get some answers as to why it happened. This has been the hardest time of my life ever but it has got slightly easier since the D&C, at least now the physical pain has gone and I've only got very light bleeding.

Laura do you know when you are going for your FET? I hope you are starting to feel better and keeping positive for your transfer. 

I really hope we will be ready to go in september. It's the only way I can keep going by looking forward to the next time. Although even if I get a positive that time I won't actually relax until at least after the first scan. 

Hope everyone else is well and everything going good for you. Peachypam your news is amazing, what a little miracle your baby will be, hope you are keeping well. 

xx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone! 
I was back at the hospital today thought the injections had stopped but was given another pack!  
Bloods and scan today 10 good size f's today!  also recieved the booster injection was told that someone would call between 2-4pm to tell me when to take the booster as they are saying i will be in either mon or tues for eggs ret no call! not good!   took nasal spray at 6pm didnt feel any going in as i had my head tilted way back s o took another i know your not meant to but defo didnt taste the taste i did this morning! wont do it again!!    

HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL OFF TO HAVE SOME DINNER!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Locini:  Glad to hear that the pain is easing for you?  Have you spoken to the clinic about timescales etc...?

Sweet:  I think that sometimes it takes a bit longer for Rosshall to return the blood results as my phone call was a bit later than expected.  Did you get it in the end?

AFM, I have decided to take a wee break for a couple of months and try to go on holiday as need a break and to try and get ready for the FET.  So I am back on the pill for 42 days and then will start the HRT and have the FET so I guess at the end of August, beginning of Sept.

xx


----------



## Mw1

Hi ladies, new to this gcrm thread but hav used ff almost every day since finding out my husband sperm count was so low with 100%immotility.

We r still waiting for our local nhs apt but in the meantime have decided to look into goin private.

I have called gcrm and booked the initial fertility investigations - me scan and amh bloods, my husband further sperm sample. The sperm sample apparently results very quickly and we hav an apt mw dr mark underwood to discuss re treatment. I'm so glad iv booked this private apt because the wait with nhs apts is taking it's toll. My husand really wants to kno the why of why him etc so I'm glad we r getting to see dr underwood the same day.

Wat I was looking to find out was if anyone had had treatment at gcrm wer there husbands sperm was 100%immotile?. Just wandered wat experience they had with this and wat they did?.

Any advice at all would b good from ladies attending gcrmx


----------



## claireyttc

Hi MW1.  Welcome to the GCRM thread.  Sorry to hear about your situation, it totall knocks you sideways  when you find out making a baby is going to be tough.  I know how you feel.

I was treated at GCRM via the Edinburgh satelite clinic.  We had been treated with clomid at the Edinburgh Royal Infirmary and then when we found out it was a long wait for IVF, we decided to go private.  The satelite clinic is very nice (think I saw on another thread you are based here?).  You only need to go to glasgow for the egg collection and embryo transfer, as well an initial tests.

The GCRM tests are pretty thorough so you should have a good idea of where you stand following those.

Our situation is different to yours because initially we though that my polycystic ovaries were the issue.  Husbands sperm looked ok (but variable on tests).  Then when we did our first IVF we had zero fertilisation which was totally devastating and is usually linked with severe male factor issues.  They aren't certain but think there is subtle problem with his sperm which means they cant fertilise on their own and need ICSI to get them through the egg.  Anyway the second time we did get fertilisation but had to freeze all embryos because I was ill with over stimulation (which is a nightmare!).  We just had our second transfer and got a BFP, so we are cautiously optomistic and praying everything will work out for us.

Anyway I'm not certain about your sperm issue but ICSI sometimes avoids the need for active swimmers because they essentially knock the sperm out with a needle to stop them wriggling and then inject them into the egg.  However, I dont know how lively they need to be in the first place.  GCRM will be able to tell you.    Also there are lots of pioneering treatments out there.  I saw a programme about a clinc is the USA that retrieves sperm direct from the testciles and even when there isnt much in the sperm sample, they manage to find a few (which is all you need for ICSI) right in the balls!  Anyway, my point is there is SO much good science out there these days that hopefully you will find something to help you get where you need to be.

Also, at least you now know there is an issue and at your young age, your chances of having a healthy child are very good overall.

I hope some of this helps and look forward to chatting, answering any other questions.

Claire xxx


----------



## Mw1

Thanx so much for replying!. The knock is massive wen u find out making a baby is now going to b a technical process!!!. Think we r still in shock but feel we need to get on with things rather than wishing our lives away waiting on a list.

We r in Edinburgh but our initial apts are in Glasgow which is fine. I feel more positive now we actually hav the ball rolling but we will need to see wat they say.

Congrats with ur pregnancy- finger crossed it's smooth for ux


----------



## twinkle123

Hi MW1
Can't offer any advice about your sperm issue. Sorry!  All I wanted to say is that GCRM are just great.  I live in Aberdeen so get most of my blood tests and scans done here.  Just have to go to Glasgow for EC and ET and it all works fine.

Lots of luck to you
x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi MW1

Wanted to say hello and welcome to the thread.  I'm afraid that I can't offer any info re the sperm issue as we don't have that situation.

I was at the GCRM this morning for my review.  We are hoping to start FET drugs mid August and have transfer at the end of August.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
FET booked for Wednesday!!! Getting the train down from Aberdeen tomorrow, staying overnight and then nervously waiting the the phone call to tell me if my 2 embies have thawed okay   
x


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI Twinkle

How did you get on?  We are hoping for fet at the end of August.

How many drugs were you taking for the fet?

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Transfer went really well on Wednesday.  Only 1 of my 2 embies thawed but the one put back was excellent and graded as a 5AA.  OTD is 15th August!!!

I was on cetrotide, progynova, high dose folic acid and aspirin. I'm now back on the clexane and prednisolone.
x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Twinkle

That is great news.    I have no idea what grading my embies are.    Did you kow before transfer or did they tell you at the day of transfer?  Sorry that one didn't make it.

Drugs sound similar to mine: cetrotide, prog, 5mg folic acid as well.  How many tablets were you taking a day?  Cetrotide every day?  When you started, did you have a basline scan and bloods for FET?

Roll on 15th August.          

Are you taking the pessaries now?  How's that going?

xx


----------



## twinkle123

I was told when they originally froze my 2 embies what quality they were but had forgotten until I was told just before ET.  I'm on 2 tablets of prog twice a day.  Cetrotide was one big dose which lasted for 5 days and then 3 days of a smaller dose.

I had one scan to check my lining about 12 days after my first cetrotide injection but no bloods.  Yes, back on the pessaries.  Nasty things - make far too much mess!!!   
x


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI Twinkle

Actually now you mention it, I was told the quality of the embies!  I am losing my mind!    We have 4 blasts.  All four are A quality and 2 of them are 4s and the other 2 are 1s.  Embryologist said that this was to do with their development but I am guessing that a 4A is better than a 1 A as it is further developed!  What's the second A for?  If your embie was 5AA?  I will ask what mine are before transfer.  Do you get a picture or anything of them at transfer?

Sounds like my treatment is almost identical to yours.  I have 4 cetrotide injections ordered, one a lot bigger dose than the other, pessaries and 168 prog tablets.  NOt sure why I need so many of them though?!  SO I won't get a scan to make sure lining all thin before the start of the FET drugs?  How liong were you taking the drugs for before transfer?

Sorry for all the questions!  I hope that you are feeling well and taking good care of yourself.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Sugarpielaura - I think the first A is something to do with the quality and the second one to do with something inside which has the potential to become the umbilical chord?!? I have been told but can't quite remember!  Didn't get a picture of anything.

I'm on 3 progynova a day and if I get a positive result, I think I've to stay on them until 12 weeks.  I know the pessaries are carried on until then.  Didn't get a scan before starting the drugs - just one about 10 days after my first cetrotide injection.  I phoned them on day 1 of my cycle and they must assume the lining is thin enough then.  It's all so complicated isn't it?!?
x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks Twinkle.

I am due to finish my pill on Tuesday and will hopefully have a bleed by the end of th eweek,  To phone then and then to go in and collect my drugs and I guess that they will explain when I have to take which things then.  Interested to know why I need 168 tablets.  Dr said that if successful, then I would take them until 12 or 13 weeks, same with pessaries but not much point in having so many now unless I actually need them though.  Maybe I will be on more a day.  I have enough for 6 a day for 4 weeks.  MY BMI a bit high so maybe that is why I have so many!  

Yeah, it is.  I just hope that I actually get to transfer this time and that it works!

Hope that you are keeping well.

xx


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls, Hubby and I have started treatment at gcrm. I have about a month left on the pill and start metforman on the 20th august. We are really happy so far with gcrm. Couldn't be nicer such a brilliant taste of fresh air after last clinic. I am praying this time works for us, but so nervous as high responder and had ohss last cycle. So on an antagonist program with them.

Hope all your treatment is going great and sending everyone positive vibes

Xx xx


----------



## twinkle123

Grovecottage - I'm a very high responder too and have had OHSS twice (although not serious, just enough to cancel EC/ET)  That was at my last clinic but GCRM have been great and I've never had it since I moved to them.  My AMH is also ridiculously high so I was on antagonist protocol too.  Lots of luck to you


----------



## grovecottage

Hi twinkle, thanks for letting me know. I am I high responder and a v high amh. I ended up in hospital with my last clinic with ohss for 7 days. So terrified it could happen again but I have so much faith in gcrm, I find it really comforting that you haven't suffered with it since moving to gcrm.  
   xx


----------



## chelle79

Hey ladies,

I'm about to start short protocol at gcrm soon and am relieved to hear your experiences re high amh. Am having the one vs two et dilemma? Gcrm are pushing for one but part of me feels tempted to go for one.

Wishing u lots of luck in future treatment

Xx


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All.

I was treated at the GCRM and also had a high AMH (in the high 40s).  The odd thing was that the first time I took a while to respond, got 11 eggs and had very mild OHSS (just pain and swollen ovaries).  The second time I had a higher does to decrease the time it took me to respond.  Overall I have a similar amount of drugs (just over a shorter period) but had a much higher over response (27 eggs).  That time I was in hospital for 4 days and was in agony.  

GCRM do have a good reputation for managing over response.  However, as I learned, our bodies are still unpredicatable things and the risk with IVF and high AMH is still very real.  That makes me sound all doom and gloom and I'm not at all.  With the right treatment you should all be fine.  At least with high AMHs we can all hope for lots of eggs!  Also short protocol is over nice and quickly!

Wishing you all lots of luck in your treatment.
Claire


----------



## JennMcC

Hi ladies,
i had my 1st cycle with gcrm and amh was 57.5,started out with moderate ohss and after et it got much worse,though this was because i was pregnant and the hcg was making it worse so dont worry if you do get a bit ill after et! 
Iv just been up at the weekend to do concents etc for next tx and they have changed the antagonist protocol since my last tx to reduce chances of ohss so fingers crossed i avoid it this time!
just waiting on blood results to get started,so prob september period,quite excited and nervous,is anyone else doing egg share there?
love and luck to you all


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls thank you for your experiences.  
Jen I am starting my metforman in 10 days the starting injections mid September, I am pretty excited, I think because I feel confident with gcrm. Good luck with your cycle.    

Claire thanks for your reply. Ohss scares me, I was in hospital in Belfast for 7 days with it the first time and couldn't have et. And then my 2 frozen transfers where bfn   so I am praying with everything I have that I can have a fresh cycle this time  

Chelle gcrm want me to have the 1et also, that's if it's blysto, it might change if it's day 3. 
Good luck to us all, everything is crossed
Xx xx


----------



## JennMcC

Hi ladies, 
GCRM phoned today and dont have a recipient lined up for my eggs because of the stipulation i put on them,so it might take til october/november to get matched up and im unsure i want to wait that long. They have given me the option to put half in egg bank for someone else later so i dont have to wait. the only problem i have is the 1st 5 go to bank and the 2nd 5 to me. if there is 6 or fewer i can give all and return for more tx or keep them all and pay cost,if there is 7 or 8 i get 2 or 3 and bank gets 5,i got 11 last time but im not sure if most people get similar number 2nd time around,especially since my tx was nearly 3 years ago,have any of you had more than 1 tx and what were your numbers like if you dont mind me asking?

they have also re tested my amh which was really high last time,so im thinking if it is around the same i might just go for the bank option,what do any of you think,have any of you dealt with the bank situation? im really confused    can anyone help please?


----------



## bubblicous

jenn - what have they said if you actually have a recipient lined up how are your eggs split then.  I did eggshare last year and i got 7 eggs (you had to have 6 to share) my recipient got 4 eggs and i got 3 
im guessing though that they maybe dont want to put less that 5 eggs in the bank 


hope you dont mind me asking but what stipulation did you put on your eggs reason i ask is i didnt know you could put any one the only thing i was asked about was wether or not i wanted to put an age restriction on my recipient 


i cant help you with the more than 1tx question im afraid as i only did one round of ivf which didnt work for me i am though thinking on doing and egg donation some time in the net year though with the grcm but need to contact them to sort out the details as im not sure if they just take straight donations


being an egg donor is a wonderful thing you are giving a wonderful gift to another i found it very rewarding hope someone else can answer your tx question sorry i wasnt more help


----------



## Mw1

Hi ladies do gcrm use pentoxyfyllin or HOS testing on sperm?. My partner has low sperm count with 100% immotility so think we are going to need this before we get anywer. Don't wana waste money going there if that's not something they do. X


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.

Grovecottage:  I also have a high AMH and at risk of OHSS.  I was on the same protocol as you and also on the metformin and did not suffer from OHSS on my last tx.

Chelle:  I know.  It is a hard decision.  We are going to have one put back, but I also have additional medical issues and we think that this is all my body could cope with.

Jenn:  Good luck for your next tx.  Sorry I can't advise on your dilemna but hope that you manage to reach a decsion soon.

Mw:  Sorry we are not in that particular situation and I don't know but I would phone and ask them as they are very informative and I am sure that they could answer your qs.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I started my FET this morming.  Had big cetrotide injection and then to take smaller ones on Sat, Sun and mOn.  Also started 3 x 2mg prog as well.  Can I ask what dosage prog you are on?  How many tablets were ordered for you?  I have 8 weeks which I think is a bit too many!

xx


----------



## JennMcC

Hi Ladies,
Bubblicious - you can do striaght donation,you dont need to be having tx,and they are looking for donors! you can put any stipulation on your eggs,same sex couples,age,single people etc. mine was an age restriction(45 - frozen for 5 years too),which might sound terrible but i just thought about the point where i feel responsible for the outcome,i dont feel responsible for any outcome of the child's life,but i did think i might if their parent(s) age became an issue for them. 

got my amh back,they've now changed the scale my origional was 77.6 and now it's 61.2,still high so i think i will go for the bank option as tx changed now cos ohss,which means i might get fewer follicles but they all might have an egg this time,as over stim meant lots but many were empty last time. so should be looking at same no of eggs or possibly few more.

How is everyones tx going?xx


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls, how is everyone's tx going? I start metformin on Saturday.... i am excited to be back doing tx after a 6 month break... 
Hope you are all great and all tx's are going well    
xx


----------



## bubblicous

jenn - thanks for that im glad i can do straight donation  i really think i will do it.  well i live in orkney now (lived in paisley when i egg shared) so would need to organise it for when im down staying at my mums next so will need to work all that out before i phone them 

if you bank the first lot of eggs when can you do your actual cycle is it straight away ?


----------



## JennMcC

Bubblicious,yes straight away    it is the same as share,they're split and half go to the bank for someone else to get later,but my tx goes ahead as normal,thats why they have the bank now,because they lost sharers because of recipeients not being ready to go or being outwith stipulations. 
the only difference is that its 5 to bank then 5 to me,so less than 10 means less for me,but they seem hopefull of at least similar response as last time(11) possibly more,i over responded last time and and got loads of follies but many never had an egg,so tx been changed so hopefully better follies this time  

if you phone them im sure they'll talk you through it,you can donate to nhs aswell if its too far now!xx


----------



## LadyN

hi ladies, im considering going for icsi at gcrm but was wondering if a) can you go straight in and do FET and b) is there a reduction on cost if you do gg share?
Thanks,


----------



## bubblicous

Lady n-  have you used the gcrm before if nit you will need a fertility assessment and a consultation appointment.  If you have frozen embies then I'm sure you can do a fet

As for egg share yes it reduces the cost of tx.  You need to meet their criteria to be an egg sharer they also do an extra couple of blood tests but if that's all ok then they match you up and your good to go. You pay a little extra for icsi but it's still alot less than not egg sharing 

When I did egg share it went pretty quick I had my fert ass and consultation in the feb. Did counselling and consents in the April and was matched and stared cycle in the may. They have a pretty big waiting lust for eggs so it could be the case that you get to go straight away well once all the paper work etc us done

Cost wise well I paid £925 for ivf plus the cost of fert ass and consents also my dh needed bloodwork as his gp wouldn't do it for him (mines did) I think they tests and ass etc came to just under £400 I could be wrong though and obviously that was last years prices and you would have the icsi fee too not sure how much that is

Hope I've been helpful


----------



## JennMcC

Lady N - i have just paid for egg share icsi and its an extra 600 on top of the ivf price. 
You have to be under 35,clear all blood tests and have an AMH over a certain level,it was 18 at my 1st tx (200 but now they have a different scale, i was 57.5 last time which on new scale works out at 77.6 so going on these numbers i think the new limit for egg share is above 25. But im sure if you phone they will tell you.

we have decided to go for the bank option for def,so waiting for AF to arrive this month so they can  order my drugs for next,getting a bit nervous now,not looking forward to the tx,this months period wont be fun im sure as im a bag of cats and its now late just to annoy me   

Hope you are all well,trying to keep up with you all!
Also does anyone know how you start a tx diary?this may help me rant and save dh's ears   
Good luck ladies!xx


----------



## LadyN

Ladies thank you very much for the info    
I spoke to the clinic this afternoon and have a good idea of the pricing, now all i need to do is to get DH on board. I swear its not just his swimmers that are lathargic lol xx


----------



## bubblicous

Lady n - wishing you lots of luck with your dh and tx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.  I am hoping to have my FET next week and wasn't really given too much info about the actual day of transfer itself.  I have a blast so not being thawed until the day of transfer itself.  How long will it be between getting the call and being asked to come in?

How full does my bladder need to be?  Do I need to take anything in with me?

Thanks

xx


----------



## Mw1

Just back from fertility assessments at gcrm and urology apt.
Internal scan was totally fine, not sore at all. Got amh blood taken aswel.
Husband had sperm analysis again. U can see our story so far from below ( severly low count with 100% immotility).
Then had our apt with dr underwood-urologist. He was really nice and put my husband at ease. Because we had both apts on same day he was able to look at my husbands fresh sample that was being processed in the lab and tell us the resuls- which wer improved from before. Basically the embriologist as said ther is enough moving sperm to hav icsi with!!!!!!. Oh my god wat a relief!!!. 
Because of the prev 2 samples being 100% immotile we wernt holding out much hope.

But thank god there's hope for icsi!!!. Dr underwood was great explaining everything and drawing us diagrams etc. Made it much clearer to understand.
So now wev got dates for gyne consult then consents!!!. Hopefully that's us on our wayx


----------



## Mw1

Sorry everyone now there is actually moving sperm to do icsi wat hspens now.

So we just had a consultation with the urologist.

We now hav an apt in sept - initial consultation- with dr to discuss and agree on icsi, then we hav a consents apt 2days later. Wat usually happens then. How soon does treatment normally start?. Does it start the first day of ur period??. I'm waiting on my amh result coming back so I'm assuming theyl need to look at that before deciding on wat meds to go on.
Oh I'm soooo excited now. I kno it's a massive long road which ultimately might not work but it's a massive step forward for us - considering last week we wer faced with the possibility of totally dead sperm/ possible ssr/possible doner sperm/no children etc. All these ifs and buts going through our heads. At least now we hav this to focus on- if it doesn't work then we kno wev tried x

thanx to everyone so far who has replied to my frantic msgs over the past while, it's been a huge help and I'm sure I'll hav many more questions to ask u and time goes onx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all
I'll just answer Sugarpielaura's questions just now as in a rush and I've recently been through another FET.  

I've had 2 FETs at GCRM and for both we travelled from Aberdeen the night before and stayed overnight in a hotel in Glasgow.  When you get your date, the embryologist will tell you what time they intend thawing your embie.  If all goes well, you'll be asked to come in a few hours later.  I think with our last one, we had about 2 hours until I had to be there.  They're quite flexible though as they knew we were travelling back to Aberdeen that day so they said they'd thaw ours quite early.

Doesn't take long.  You'll get settled in your room and asked to change into nightie/t-shirt.  I wear the same long t-shirt as I do for EC.  If your husband/partner is going in with you, he'll be asked to get changed into the very attractive outfit!  The actual transfer itself doesn't take long.  They'll wheel you through in the bed,  give you a bit of a clean (especially as you'll have been taking the wonderful pessaries!!!) so they can see your cervix and then get started.  You're then wheeled back to your room and given as much time as you want until you get changed again.  I tend to stay in the bed for about 10 minutes.  It's all very straight forward.   

The bladder thing annoys me as I can never judge how full it is!  I usually go to the toilet just after getting the phone call and that seems to be okay. I start filling myself up with water nearer the time.  It's all so complicated isn't it?!?   

Anymore questions, just ask 
x


----------



## JennMcC

Hi Mw1 - im going through an icsi at gcrm myself next month,at concents you just have to fill in forms,like i concent to my wife using embies in event of death etc,not overly cheerful example,sorry!

do you have any idea what your amh is like,and if you'll be agonist or antagonist tx protocol,im on antagonist,this is for high AMH,so for me i start metformin (diabetic drug used to minimise OHSS chances) 2 weeks before period due,i phone clinic on day 1 and then go in day 2 or 3 to start injections,back a week later to see how follies are and either few more days stims and another scan or apt for ec and sample from dp/dh made, then they let you know how your embies are getting on next day,how many etc and when they will advice et,if you have a fair amount of good quality they prefer to go for blast transfer (day 5) as higher chance of it taking, if fewer,them embryo (day2 -3). dont worry if fewer,we only got 1 embryo last time (that is why we have to do icsi this time) and our only 1 took.

if agonist you start down regging a week before your period is due with nasal spray and then go in around day 2-3 for scan and bloods and they tell you when to start stimming,you may stim for longer on this protocol,not sure if you scan more often but when you have enough follies,the process is same,ec then et.

hope this gives you info,anything else im sure 1 of us will know something about it lol!
good luck    hope it all works out well for you!xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks Twinkle.

That was a huge help.  I know that they are thawing my blast on Wed and they said that I would get a call late morning so I am going into work and will wait there.  What about the whole perfume thing?

Hope that you are ok.  

xx


----------



## JennMcC

hi sugarpielaura,when i went you weren't allowed perfumes etc at et,i would use just plain soap that morning,might be different now as my tx was nearly 3 years ago! Good luck


----------



## Mw1

Jenn mcc- thanx for that that was great. Amh just got taken Thursday so hopefully once that's back I'll kno wat protocol I'll be on.
My husband was advised to have cystic fibrosis, y deletion bloods done by the urologist at gcrm did uz get these. We will get them if they want them but the urologist told us to ask our gp to do these but I don't kno if theyl take them- I was already planning on asking my gp to do the HIV, hep c, hep b bloods on us both but duno if they'd stretch to doin these others aswel. Did ur gp do urs?. My argument will b that by opting to go private I'm saving the nhs thousands so hopefully theyl do them based on that but think I'm pushing my luck with them all.

Thanx for replying x


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls, i am now starting my second week on metformin, and starting to struggle with 2 a day. But my side effects seem to be so different o everyone else's. Has anyone had constipation or bloatedness with it? Let me know.  
xxx xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Grovecottage

I can't comment on the constipation as I don't use my bowel but I was def bloated on it.  I also lost my appetite, which came back with a vengance after I stopped taking them!!

If in doubt, phone the GCRM and speak to a nurse.

x


----------



## grovecottage

Thanks sugarpielaura. I think i will give it another couple of days and see how i go, my appetite hasn't gone   wish it had sometimes   But today was only my second day on 2 a day so everything might calm down. Maybe its just taking a while to get used to  
At gcrm next monday to pick up all my meds so if it hasnt settled by then i will speak to them. hope your fet goes well hon, got everything crossed for you

Thanks hon
xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Grovecottage

Give it a few days and hopefully it will all settle down.  I thiink that  your body also gets used to it.  Sounds like a plan.  I have always found them very helpful and happy to answer all my questions.  Is it a fresh cycle that you are having?  Thanks.  I am hoping to reach transfer this time.

xx


----------



## JennMcC

Grovecottage - do you have ibs,i had constipation with the metformin and really bad sickness    especially when i went on to 2,two tons of fresh orange helped a bit! i start mine next week,can see it far enough   

Mw1 - i had cf testing but dh never,i had it at gcrm as part of egg share agreement,so never paid for it. my surgery were happy to do the hiv,hep b and c for us and my rubella count,i think if you pick a doc on your panel who might be sympathetic they might do the other 1,was there 1 you went through to have your tests,or you could ask at recpetion before you make an appt if one of them specialises in fertility or ask to speak to the nurse before you go in,they might have a bit more sympathy and do them for you.

Hope all goes well xx


----------



## grovecottage

Hi JennMcC, thank you so much for replying, what relief!!   i dont have ibs but i have a very slow bowl and i have very similar symptoms to ibs. That is really good to know. I was really worried as they dont mention these side effects.   i havent felt sick but my apetite has definatley slowed down today  

How long are you on it for? i have another 3 weeks before injections start....... can't count the days away quick enough to be honest.
Hope everyone is doing great.        
xx


----------



## grovecottage

Thanks sugarpielaura   I have also found they are great, so happy to help even for the most minor things.   its such a breath of fresh air after our last experience

xx xx


----------



## JennMcC

Grovecottage - im only taking them for 2 weeks before af and then i stop,that seems quite long to be on them,dont envy you that long on them,i found them worse when the dose went up,sickness and constipation was terrible!
Good luck, hope its worth it!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls, hows everyones tx going? all good i hope    
16 days and counting until my injections start, days cant go quick enough for me. My brother is getting married in 10 days so that is helping keep me focused on something other than tx all day!!   Cant wait for their big day   I just love weddings.  
Hope everyone is doing great   praying for everyone    
xx xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi grovecottage

Great to hear that you are getting started soon. Woo hoo. 

Well,I had my transfer today. Finally pupo!! Woo hoo. Everyone at the clinic were so great. Here's to the next few days. 

Xx


----------



## Mw1

Hey ladies, just had my amh result back from gcrm and it's low. In 26 and it's came back at 3.9!!!. Our plan already is for icsi cos my husband has very poor sa results.
From the info iv got from the clinic it says I'll b on reduced responder protocol flare agonist.
Can anyone tell me wat that entails?. Also a rough idea how much the drugs package usually is?.
Thanx


----------



## grovecottage

Hi Sugarpielaura, thanks hun, feeling really excited about starting....   Congrats on the transfer yesterday....         thinking of you and sendin you lost of  
How are you feeling hun? Stay calm and strong.  
I am back on Monday morning too pick up my meds have a lesson how to give the injections incase its different from last clinic.... eeeek 

Hi Mw1, i am sorry i cant help, i am on the high responder protocol hope you get all the info you need. 

 xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi

Thanks grovecottage. Feeling ok though think I might be coming down with a cold! Not really feeling anything to be honest.  Having some issues with my bowel and thinking that it might be related to the progesterone pessaries. Who knows. That's so exciting about monday. Woo hoo.  All go indeed. They are all so nice there. 

Mw1: I am also on high responder protocol. Give them a phone,I'm sure theyll explain it all to you or might be in some of literature they sent you? All the best eith it. 

Xx


----------



## JennMcC

Hi Mw1 - i am on antagonist too,so dont know too much of agonist but from what iv read up on,it is slightly longer tx,you down reg week before your period is due,to switch pituitry gland off(not sure of spelling lol),then when your period comes you go in for internal scan and blood test for hormone levels and they tell you when to start injections.
I think it is relitively soon after scan and bloods but not 100% sure on this. stimming happens for longer than antagonist,about 12 days,perhaps longer,i am unsure of how many scans you get during stimming on this protocal,but the scans will give you an idea of how long you will continue stimming. when there is enough follies,they will tell you when to do hcg injection and come in for ec and after that it goes the same as the rest of us.
The following day you get a call to say how many eggs have fertilised and from there the decision on et is made,if you have a reasonable number,they like to wait til blast stage for transfer(day 5),if fewer then day 2-3.
Dont let amh get you down,it might mean you take your time to get your eggs,but it only takes 1,i got 11,(5 to me as egg share) but only 1 fertilised and i got my miracle,it only takes 1!!!!
I hope this helps,i really cant tell you exactly blow by blow what happens but i hope this gives you a rough idea!
Also i think there is a thread on here about low amh,so look and see there,prob be a lot more helpful!
All the best with tx!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I was just wondering how everyone is getting on?

xx


----------



## grovecottage

Hi sugarpielaura, how are you doing Hun? Hope your feeling better and the cold never hit you    
how's is the 2ww going Hun? I hope your taking it easy. I have everything crossed for you Hun and sending you bucket loads of     also to everyone else who is on tx or 2ww

I am doing good, start my Stims in a week, so feeling pretty positive about it at the minute so hope it lasts!  

hope everyone is doing great
xx xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi grovecottage

That's great that you start your stimms next week.   Not long to go at all. Woo hoo! Positivity also good. 

Unfortunately,the cold did catch up with me but I'll live. This wait is driving me crazy! It's so hard. My body has either taken it or not but its the not knowing. Struggled over the last few days not to test!!

Xx


----------



## JennMcC

Hey,sugarpielaura - was thinking of you this morning,had all crossed for you! Hope all went well,cant find your diary and i cant get into chat on this daft comp    so cant see how it went! 

Hope everyone elses tx going well!

Grovecottage - day 4 of metformin,went the opposite way this time,cant get out the toilet,drank a load of orange before starting them so i wouldnt be sore with constipation and it back fired quite literally,my back end is on fire hahaha!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Jenn

Sorry to hear that your rear end is on fine and hope it calmer soon. 

I'm on my phone so sorry for lack.of smileys. I got a positive today. Over the moon but a bit worried about hcg levels. 

Xx


----------



## chelle79

Hey girls, I've been at gcrm
Too and otd tomorrow. Got a positive test today though. Fingers crossed for tomorrow's blood test. Have found gcrm excellent!!

Sugarpie-congrats on the positive

Wishing luck to all.

Xx


----------



## JennMcC

sugarpielaura - thats amazing,congratulations!! hope levels are all ok! fingers crossed for you!   

chelle - fab news,congrats!


----------



## shama253

@chelle79 congrats and fingers crossed!

i also went to the GCRM and found them great! they were all so helpful, understanding and patient. x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Chelle, that is fantastic news.  Congrats.    How were your bloods today?

Afm, well after A LOT of internet research, my HCG seems really really low.  My main concern is that I tested at home on Sat and got a pregnant 1-2 weeks so my HCG must have been above 25.  Bloods yesterday said that my HCG was only 33 so that doesn't sound promising.  So, I phoned the clinic today and they are giving me another blood test tomorrow.  Tomorrow is going to be a hellish day.  Just have this feeling that not all is going to end well.

xx


----------



## chelle79

Dear Sugarpie, 

I hope your hcg levels have improved for today.. I've been reading up in them and apparently a wide variation of levels is ok and low levels can still lead to a baby at the end. Keeping all crossed for you.

My levels came back positive at 169 so am fairly reassured by ghat. I did have quite a lot of cramping last night though which worried me.

Hope all the gcrm ladies r doing well

Xx


----------



## Mw1

Hey ladies, wev already been to gcrm for the ovarian assessment and sperm analysis and seen the urologist. We kno we need icsi so our next apt is with the consultant on Monday then our consents apt wednesday.

Can someone let me kno wat happens at the consultants apt, I'm assuming hel go over the drugs I need, wen I need to go back for scans etc, and how much this will all cost us. ( wev had our HIV Hepb hep c rubella etc dun so that's in place). Do they do anymore tests?.

Also tmi! But Im actually due my period the Monday of the consultation and kno il be on the flare protocol so wen du ladies think I'd start any medications?. Was hoping they'd b able get me started this cycle but mayb I'll need to wait till the next I duno!!!.

I'm excited to just get started!!x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Sorry for the me post but I had another hcg blood test today and my level had dropped to 19.  I was told that I had lost the pregnancy and that I was to stop taking all the drugs.  Less than an hour later, I started bleeding. 

We are absolutely devastated.  To think that we were finally pregnant for 5 days and then to lose it.  Gut wrenching.

I hope that you are all well.

xx


----------



## chelle79

Dear sugarpie 

I'm so sorry to hear bout your sad news. Please look after yourself and make sure ti ask the clinic lots of questions

Xxxxx


----------



## JennMcC

So sorry Sugarpielaura   really feel for you    hope you and dh come to terms with your loss and decide whats best for moving forward. thoughts are with you both   

Mw1 - i think with flare you have to start week before your af arrives to switch off pitutary gland,but if all is in place i think they'd let you go next af.

started 2 metformin per day now and stomach isnt enjoying them too much but slightly better than last tx!

Hope evryones tx going well,luck to you all xxx


----------



## kittym2b

Hi Ladies  

Newbie looking for some advice if thats ok!!
DH and I have just been put on NHS IVF list as unexplained/mild male factor infertility, TTC for 18mths+.  We are planning funding IVF and have heard good things about GCRM.  We are based in Edinburgh and I know that we can have the Consultant apt in Edinburgh after the initial fertility assessment.  Obviously EC and ET would be done in Glasgow but how many other apts/scans do you have around the time of EC/ET or does that vary from person to person?  Really want treatment at GCRM rather than IVF Scotland in Edin but don't want additional travelling and time of work for loads of apts adding to an already stressful time.

Thanks K


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Kitty

You would need a couple of scans before ec to check on lining and how your follies are getting on.  I had 2 before my ec.  Not sure if they can do the scanning through in Edinburgh though?

xx


----------



## Lauras0612

Hi there, scanning can be done at Edinburgh, would just need to go to Glasgow for ec and ET.

Regards 

Laura x


----------



## Millie x

Hi Ladies,

I'm a newbie too, hope you don't mind me joining you?

DH and I have been ttc for 3 years.  We have had our first ICSI at the GCRM in July and are due to begin round 2 at the ERI in January. 

Kitty- I also chose to self fund at GCRM due to the '3 year' waiting list at ERI.  (GCRM were fantastic and I couldn't fault them!)  Just 11 months after I was added to the NHS list I received the letter to say i was near the top, and just a few weeks later i got my initial consultation appointment.  On speaking to the nurse, she said there was a huge drive in Edinburgh to reduce the waiting times so if you and DH are nonsmokers and you are within the 'ideal weight range' you shouldn't have too long to wait.  Personally, I would have waited a few months and used my 'two' NHS cycles, prior to beginning private treatment, had i known this in advance as I am now only entitled to one full cycle on the NHS.  (It's easy to say that now, but I also know how difficult waiting is and how tempting self funding is!!!)  

Sugarpielaura - Just wanted to say sorry you have such a hard time of it recently and let you know that your not alone.  I too got my first BFP at the end of July following ICSI but it sadly ended in m/c just 10 days later.  It really is an emotional rollercoster.  Hope we all reach an all time high, some day soon 

M X


----------



## kittym2b

Thanks so much for the replies, really helpful.  That's really brilliant that you only had to wait 111months at Eri.  we are going to go ahead with our first cycle at Gcrm but definitely wait for Nhs if wfor a second cycle if needed.  Got our initial fertility assessment in 2 weeks then consultation and consents appointments already booked.  Feels like the calm before the storm at the moment.  Now our dilemma is who to tell? 
Best wishes to u all x


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls,

ust back from my 2nd scan at gcrm, i wasnt responding after they up'd my dose so they have stopped my tx.         This i was not expecting and niether where they, they have taken bloods to check amh etc. So hopefully will know more next week. But they have been just so supportive and brilliant.

I am just completely broken, i have been fighting the tears all day. i feel i cant cry yet.... i dont think it has sunk in properly. Why is life so unfair, but will hopefully be able to start a new protocol in a month or so got to find my positivity from somewhere.

Loves
xx


----------



## JennMcC

Hi grovecottage,so sorry to hear about your tx  

Hugs to you   


Hope you get back on track with better protocol soon!xxx


Does anyone know if you stop metformin the day AF arrives,its a sunday and AF is here,2 days late    and im not sure if i still take my metformin,cant remember what i did last time


----------



## bubblicous

jenn - how much metformin did they give you?? I cant remember exactly but i had 2 weeks worth im sure i stopped taking it not long before ec i could be wrong though 


grovecottage - so sorry to here your tx has been cancelled i hope your blood show what is going on and that the gcrm will be able to sort out the right plan of action for next time


----------



## Mw1

Hi ladies, just a quick question. Due to start ivf icsi on flare protocol about the 8th oct. Web paid for our treatment etc but just wondered if that price includes the scans/bloods which are taken part way through treatment to see how follicle growth is etc?.
will I still be paying for these bloods and scans ontop of the full ivf/icsi price wev paid?
Thanx x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Grovecottage:  I am so sorry to hear that.  My first cycle was cancelled after ec.  I know that I was lucky to get that far but it was heart breaking.     Hope that you get some answers soon and that they will get you sorted asap.

Jenn:  I was on the short protocol and I continued with the metformin right up until the day of ec.

MW1:  I had IVF but guessing that the package idea is the same.  The price includes all scans, bloods etc... even if you need additional ones (I did).  The only additional thing that you need to pay for outwith the package price is for your drugs.  Good luck.   

Afm. well I am feeling a bit better.  Less tears over the last week.  Maybe there are none left!  I am assuming that I will get a letter from the clinic once they have reviewed my case.  I am not sure how long I need to wait until I have another FET.  Hoping that I can get going again soon.  Booked a review appt but it's ages away as they are so busy.  Anyone know how long I will need to wait until trying again?

xx


----------



## Mw1

Thanx so much for replying x


----------



## grovecottage

Thank you for your support everyone.  
I am feeling a little better today, but cant concentrate on anything but getting my results and finding out what happened, I am so confused as i ended up in hospital last yr with ohss!!! They think the pill might have shut my system down for too long....   i hope this is the reason.

Jennmcc i was to take metformin right up until ec.  

Mw1 all scans are included and bloods. best of luck  

Does anyone know how long a amh test takes?? i think the nurse said a week, but cant really remember as i was so upset.   i hope they push it through i dont think i could wait till friday    

Sorry for moaning  
xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Grovecottage

I think that my AMH blood test was about 5 days.  Phone them and ask, they are always so helpful.  Did you have a AMH test before the treatment so they have something to compare it to?  Moan away.  That is what we are hear for.  Have they given you an idea of when you will be able to get going again?  have you made a review appt yet?  I would encourage you to do so as the earliest one that I could get was the end of Oct as they are so busy at the moment.  Guess it might depend on who you want the review meeting with though but you could book it and have it to work towards.

xx


----------



## bubblicous

sugarpielaura - sending you a huge     as far as i remember you just need to wait till next af to start again so you would be able to have a fet after you have your af


----------



## sugarpielaura

Thanks bubbilicious.  Was just reading your info, you lost 3 stones!  Oh my!!  Congrats.  Did they tell you too?  How did you manage it?  I would love to lose some weight.

xx


----------



## bubblicous

sugarpie - thanks no they didnt tell me to loose weight but i wanted to egg share and in order to do that you have to have a bmi of 30 or less mines was almost 36 so i gave myself a good kick up the bum and got it down to just under 30 for my consents and then it was down to just under 29 by the time i actually started tx 
i started in the dec just healthy eating but it wasnt coming off quick enough think in the jan it was 35 so i decided i had to go good guns and i stopped eating carbs and walked at least 2 miles everyday and i lost the weight really fast it was down to under 29 by the april 


i am so glad i done it it made me feel great and i do believe its part of the reason i got my little miracle whos next to me in his crib, i also think the ivf cycle kick started my own cycle again and thats how we have him so im utterly grateful to the gcrm as although hes not an ivf baby i do believe he would be here without them 


im planning on doing no carbs again for a couple of months once ive stopped feeding ruaridh as ive got some weight to loose i dont want to be skinny not at all but would like to be a size smaller than what i am, i know its not the healthiest way to loose weight (far from it) but it worked for me 


when i started eating carbs again i didn put any of the weight back on i actually was still loosing up until i got pregnant i think this was because i was more aware of how me and carbs dont mix    so i watched the amount i ate 


sending you


----------



## sugarpielaura

Wow!  That is so impressive.  Well done and you also managed to lose it quite quickly as well.    Wish I could.  I seem to talk about it more than anything else to be honest!!

xx


----------



## Snowball22

Hi, 
This is my first post....has anyone took any steps to use or has used the donor facility operated through GCRM in Valencia?  
Our first cylce of ICSI at the Royal had a negative outcome.  Been told NHS will not fund another cycle due to number of eggs at retrival less than 3 
Thanks


----------



## Piggy 0

Hi everyone not been on since April took a break after last BNF just started 2nd cycle on stims thinking ec Monday. 

Sorry don't know anything about donor programme


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Ladies

I wonder if you could help me with a couple of things?

Firstly, I seen a couple of post further back in this thread from ladies who were not eligible for NHS funded cycles for different reasons, but they got their drugs on the NHS through their GP.  I would like to ask my GP about this when the time comes and what I wanted to know was what Health Boad Authority these ladies who have successfully obtained the NHS funded drugs live in.  I live in West Lothian and my Doc refused to do an AMH test on the NHS whereas I know a lady in the Borders got hers done by her GP.  So I am keen to see where anyone who has had success obtained NHS drugs is from before I speak to my GP.

Secondly, I am now trying to decide which clinic to visit for IVF or ICSI, choices are GCRM (have read every single post on this thread!), Shawfair Park and ERI Self Funded.  Trying to weigh up who is best, taking into account results, experiences and costs and its proving a difficult task.  Doesn't help that Shawfair Park is too new to have results on the HFEA website.    If any of ladies could share what helped you make your decision between the places in the Edinburgh & Lothians area I would be really grateful.

JP


----------



## Piggy 0

Hi jp

I am with ayrshire and Arran and gp did script for my drugs but not all within Ayrshire and Arran do it is really down to each individual practice not region. Hope you have success with your gp


----------



## JennMcC

Hi JP - i never thought to ask my gp for drugs but think i would,they have been great,doing tests, and prescriptions for clexane when i over stimmed last time. Im with clyde and glasgow.
Iv also only had tx with gcrm so dont know anything of the other clicis tx wise,but have read up on different things and 1 thing sticking with me is blast transfer,i know lots of clinics offer it,but gcrm is the only clinic in scotland that uses the best freezing for blasts. eggs,sperm and embryos are frozen aat slow rate and this is best way to ensure survival at thaw but blasts were less successful that way,they have been lasting better if frozen really fast. technique isnt mega new,was discovered in china a while ago and world wide is common for blasts but not widely available in scotland. ill stick with gcrm for this because going to blast is best way of seeing best embryos and if they make it to freeze at that stage theres better chance of success at thaw.dont know if that helps!

Hope all is well ladies,my tx hasnt gone brilliantly    went in for ec on friday 7/10 and got 9 eggs,5 went to bank for share and 4 to me,they phones later to say that all 4 were suitable for injection but 1 looked uncomfortable with process. phoned again on sat to tell us how many fertilised and we only got 1 again,after changing to icsi because only 1 last last time and dh sperm has no probs,so we really arent compatible,there seems to be no reason as both eggs and sperm are grand so its bit confusing   
felt slightly unwell after ec but nothing since et,which isnt looking too positive as if i had mild ohss which was expected it would get worse if hcg levels started rising.
embryo was 10 cell and grade 1 which was really hopeful but today i just feel really down about it all,wish i just knew 1 way or the other,wait is killing me,as is progesterone,feels like worst thrush ever   
sorry for the me post,hope all txs are going well xxx


----------



## Juniorpark

Thanks Piggy 0 and JennMcC for your replies.  Fingers crossed for you Jen.

I am going to ask GP when the time comes, the answer may well be no, but its worth the ask anyway.


----------



## MaybeBaby22

Hiya all. Just wondering if I can join you? I'm having treatment at the GCRM (first IVF/ICSI cycle). Had Egg Collection yesterday, got 8 eggs but got a call this morning to say that only 4 have fertilised. I'm so upset as I'm scared that I'm not going to have none left by Friday. I would really like 2 put back on day 3 which will be Friday but they are insisting I should only have one put back and are hoping to take them to blastocyst stage on Sunday. I have paid for this treatment and this is our only shot at it. We just can't afford to keep going. I'm worried that I'm not going to be able to have my say in the matter and they're going to take me to blastocyst and I'll have no embies to fall back on if it all goes wrong. Am I worrying for nothing? What would you do? I'm so scared. Any advice would be great. Thanks xxxxx


----------



## Piggy 0

Hi maybe baby
50% fertilisation is a good rate and if you want 2 put back gcrm will do that just stick to what you want. Good luck fingers crossed for you


----------



## JennMcC

Maybebaby - i had 5 eggs at 1st tx and only got 1 emby but it took and i got my boy,so dont panic,4 is a great number! have any of them been graded yet? putting them back earlier wont make any difference,leaving them til blast will give you best shot,they'll see which is best 1,if they dont survive before et they wont survive after,also the GCRM have better way of freezing embryos,if you look at my last post it explains it a bit better. I know how you feel,we changed to icsi this time and injected 4 but only 1 fertilised,it can be so hard and disappointing but we just have to put our faith in the 1s we have,1 grade 1 is better than 10 grade 2s,so chin up. best of luck   

also can anone help me,my test is next fri,when i went last time it was pee test in morning but thsi time its bloods and then a phone call in pm,what time do they phone you back,i know theyl tell me next fri but id like an idea before and dont want to phone to ask something so trivial   xxx


----------



## Pretty please

I've had IVF 3 times with the gcrm and they dont phone till well after 4pm -its a long wait!  I'm starting my 4th (and final) cycle with them next week.  Lets hope its our turn girls! x


----------



## bubblicous

maybebaby - its your choice how many embies you put back i was advised to put one back but i stood my ground and had 2 transferred at the end of the day its your tx that you are paying for they can only advise you but cannot force you 
well done on your 4 embies and fingers crossed for you


----------



## JennMcC

morv - thanks for that,least ill not be expecting to hear quickley,i know the bloods aren't done til 2,i suppose the time wont make a difference to the result,so hay ho!

good luck everyone,especially those on their last try! lets hope we all end the year on a high!xxxx


----------



## Clara29

Sorry to crash your thread girls but just wanted to give maybebaby some advise.

If you have four good embryos on day 3 you should go to blast as they can then pick the best two to put back.  I had 3 8cell and 1 6cell on day three so we went to blast and by then one of the 8cell had died off.  So glad we waited as it could have been the one they put back on day 3.  If you wait to blast they are being put into the uterus at exactly the right time to implant which increases your chances.
I also had trouble persuading GCRM to put two back but at the end of the day it is your decision.  Make it clear before et as the Dr was trying to talk me round as i was about to be wheeled through to theatre!  Luckily my dh is very assertive and did the talking for me.  Good luck  

Jenn - I think the blood results for hcg come back quicker these days, in Feb they called me around 12 O'clock  

Good Luck with all your treatments girls xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Lorna:  Sorry I haven;t used the donor facility with the GCRM.

Piggy:  Good luck.  How did you get on at ec?  Hope all went well.  Are you now PUPO?  

Junior Park:  I had read about the GP prescribing the drugs as well but since mine wouldn't even do my HIV or Hep B tests then I decided that there was no way they would do the drugs so just paid for them privately.  

JennMcC:  Sorry that only 1 egg fertilised and you must have been gutted.  However, as others have said, it only take the one to work.    Fingers crossed that that one is your wee fighter.  Try to stay positive.  The wait is horrible.  Good luck for the 21st.  Everything crossed for you.        Re the blood results, I think that it depends on how busy Rosshall is that day as to when the results come in.  I know that they phone as quickly as they can.  I got a phone call at about 3pm.  I had also decided to do a test that morning as I didn't want to be told over the phone at work.    You were talking about gradings for the embryos?  I thought that they were graded 1-4 and that 4 was the best?  Have I gotthis mixed up?

Maybebaby:  8 at ec is fab and 4 fertikised is great.  Congrats.    I, like you, was really worried about the whole pushing them to blast thing but they only recommend it f they think that you will make it.  If there was any real doubt, I don't think that they would take the risk.  There is always a risk though and it is a hard decision to make.  Blasts are great as they have made it so far and you know what you are having put back in.  At ec, I got 10 eggs and my tx was then cancelled before et.  8 fertilised out of the 10 and on day 3, all 8 were of a suitable quality to freeze for future FET.  However, we decided that we would rather know what we had and push them t blast now rather then thaw then and then push them.  They were always going to push to blast.  We were warned that we might not get any at all but that they would hope that we would get one or two.  We got 4 and were over the moon.    At least these wee ones made it.

Morv:  Good luck with your tx.

Afm, just waiting, waiting, waiting now....  Review appointment at the end of the month and then hoping to start another FET in November.  Fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## Piggy 0

Thanks spl got ec Tuesday early am think I must be 1st on the list last injection tonight. Like yourself I am also on nhs list at royal had initial appointment but don't think you hear anything now until your at the top of the list but hopefully we wont need it.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Piggy

I must have got mixed up.  All the best for ec on Tues and hopefully you will be PUPO by the end of the week!!    Let me know how you get on.

I really hope that you are right and that we don't need our NHS goes!    So, did you have the initial appointment with the Royal and then not hear anything at all?  That is what has happened to me.

xx


----------



## JennMcC

Hi Sugarpie - thanks for message,im up and down,last week i was totally convinced that i wasnt pg because i had mild ohss symptoms which totally disappeared after et,last time i had moderate which went up a gear after et because hcg reacted with ovary fluids (yes that is the very technical term for them haha),but after looking online im a bit more positive as many embryos dont implant til day 5 or 6 after ec,so as it was very mild symptoms,they could well have subsided before it tucked in  . so im feeling a bit better this week. 1 is the top end of the grades,they told me they were hoping embryo at least 5 cell and hopefully closer to 8 by transfer,it was 8 that morning and by 11 at et it was up to 10 and grade 1,every cell perfect,so that really was the best we could have hoped for!

good luck guys,all the best for tx!xxxx


----------



## minimay

Sorry to gatecrash. Was just passing thru and saw post from morv! Good luck for starting again, keeping everything crossed for you  

Congrats to Clara too  

I'm on the 2ww following natural Fet. Becoming slightly hormonal and crazy!  
Xxx


----------



## Piggy 0

Hi spl yes same as you not heard anything from initial appointment said at it would roughly be 2 years. Ec went a lot better than last time don't feel as sore and was given something for sickness so not sick, just tender when moving. Got 14 eggs wait and see what happens tomorrow


----------



## Pretty please

Hi minimay!!!  So your on the rollercoaster again!!!  Your wee boy can't be that big but I know you were keen to have another go....the dreaded 2WW.  This is our last go....been a few dramas since I was last on...nothing compared to what oiu went through tho.  So hoping you can make your wee one a big brother xxxxxx


----------



## JennMcC

Hi Ladies,well im officially going off my nut today,sooo adgetated! 9.15 for bloods tomorrow and then an eternity to wait,cannot make up my mind if i feel positive or not,have changed my mind a million times this last 2 weeks. I def was not this bad last time,think that was because i was really ill with ohss and i was still full time at work so it went quicker. had a really tiny thin line of red in d.charge earlier,nothing since,dont know what this mean sorry for TMI and me post but i am actually demented today will let you know how it goes     

minimay - when is your test day,are you as batty as me?everything crossed for you


----------



## minimay

Hi Jenn
Good luck for tomorrow.     

Its all over this time for me. BFN on FRER and AF came too! GCRM still want me in for bloods so going on Sat instead of Monday. Going to try again next month though so hopefullywe'll have more luck....

xxx


----------



## JennMcC

Aw Minimay im so sorry   that is so frustrating, have you anymore frosties or are you starting from scratch? Hopefully next month will be yours, a nice wee christmas present for you, everything crossed for you!xxx


----------



## Pretty please

So sorry Minimay....have you got more frosties to use?  All the best for today JennMcC...let us know how you get on!
AFM- started the northesaline (never spell these meds right!) and on them till next Friday.  The Wed after that I get the prostap and then stims that weekend.  On the long protocol this time and its all new to me.  Think egg collection might be around the 18th/ 19th Nov though.  xx


----------



## minimay

Jenn - any results yet?

Morv thats great that youve started the norethisterone. Were you on the short protocol before? Its only ever been the SP that Ive been on.  Not too long till EC!! GL!!!

I have 3 frosties left. We'll do another FET this month and I've booked to see Marco in late Nov (1st avail reviewappt!!!) Our frosties are frozen as a single and then 2 together. we'll do eSET again this month. Not sure if we'll risk having 2 transferred again. Guess after that it'll be another fresh cycle    it doesnt come to that.....
xxx


----------



## JennMcC

Well guys results are in and wait for it,its a   could not believe it. We're so delighted    Pat phoned at 10 to 3 and had to wait on dh waking up because we went straight to GCRM after night shift, sis was on phone and had to lie and say i didnt know,so an hour and half later i eventually told someone!

Minimay,thats good you've got some frosties,hopefully you wont have to start over again   

Well,lets hope we're all ending the year on a high ladies,everything crossed for you!


----------



## Pretty please

Great news JennMcC!!!  What did your levels come back being?  x


----------



## JennMcC

morv - thanks,i never asked she just said good string positive and i never thought to ask,couldnt believe my ears!xx


----------



## marionm

Hi there,hope I can join you all! I am going to be having treatment at the GCRM,have our consultants appointment on the 31st october & consents on 4th November-think I might end up on short protocol as my amh results have come back as very low-2.4 and I am 33,was pretty gutted about this but trying to remain positive,it only takes 1 eh? 
Any info on how long the short protocol takes? Also consultant is Marco Gaudoin-any info on him?
Thanks


----------



## Twishy

Hi, I'm new too, well I am back into this game for the second time after being lucky at GRI in 2009. I'm signing consents tomorrow and starting a flare agonist protocol in November as my AMH is low. Have really had doubts about going through this again at 40 but decided it's best to try than to wonder if I've missed a chance when it's all too late. Fingers crossed for everyone. Great to see some BFPs out there!!! Twishy


----------



## Mw1

Marionm
hi there thought I'd try and help u out with info on short protocol.
My amh was only 3.9 and I'm 26. 
So started northisterone tablets on 6th oct for 9 days then break for 4 days wer I had a bleed. Went back 19th to have a prostap injection then couple days break and started self injecting fsh on sat and il b doing this through till wed. On wed I'm having a scan on wed to see how the follicles r going another scan fri then if all is well egg collection next Monday morning!. So def much shorter. Iv had no I'll effects from anything as yet and fsh injections arnt too bad. Keeping my fingers crossed for egg collection- gettin a bit nervous!. If I can help with anything let me knowx


----------



## Pretty please

Hi girls, looks like this thread is hotting up!!!  I'm on the same meds as you Mw1.  Started my northisterone on Monday past.  Just wondering...you said that your egg collection might be monday?  Is that right as you would only be stimming for 8 days or something.  My timescales are similar to you (albiet a couple of weeks behind) with prostap etc being on the same day of the week and I thought that egg collection would be the Wed of that week at the earliest?  Planned it at work, so looking for advice incase i need to change!!!!  Thanks  mxx


----------



## Mw1

Hey ther I'll help as much as I can. So ur prostap is in a wed then I had 2days if nothing, started fsh injections sat, sun, mon, tues wed. I go in for a scan that wed ( the nurse said it's unlikely that the follicles would be ready for collection at this stage but they use this as a baseline scan to see wats happening in there- ther is still a chance they'd b ready but even then I think the trigger shot is too b administered ?36 hours before collection which would roughly b fri for collection). 
So iv to have this baseline scan wed which the nurse really felt wouldn't show that follicles wer ready I'm assuming then my fsh dose would be increased and iv got another scan booked for fri- which the nurse thinks by this time the follicles will be ready so then il do the trigger shot over the wkend ready for collection Monday.
Does that make sense?. As ur a couple of wks behind me I can def let u kno wed wats happening but as it stands because ur prostap is the same day of the wk as me I'd assuming the other scans would b the sane aswel.
X


----------



## Pretty please

Thanks for that!!!  I had planned to take a week off work, but think I may have booked the wrong week now!!!!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.  I was away on holiday for a week so have a lot of catching up to do.

Jenn:  Congratulations!!    Fantastic news.  Woo hoo!!!  I had a blast put in and was positive that they said that grade 4 was the highest.  I will need to ask at my review appointment.  Do you have your scan booked?

Minimay:  Sorry to hear your news.     Goood luck for your upcoming FET.  I know what you mean, I have waited ages for review appointment and just so desperate to get started again.

Piggy:  Thanks.  Reassurring to know that you have also not heard anything from them.  When are you due to be at the top of the list?  Glad ec went well.  14 eggs is fab.  How did they fertilise?  Have you had et?

Marion:  I was also on the short protocol.  However, I down regged with the pill.  After my bleed, all in it was about 2 weeks til ec.

Twishy:  Welcome and good luck.

xx


----------



## JennMcC

SPL - thanks,maybe its 1 of those things where some people refer to it one way and some another,but both times they've been really excited about my embryo quality (well, they wouldnt be likey to get excited about the quantity would they? lol) and both times said 1,so im pretty sure thats how it goes. But grading for blast is different,it is a number and 2 letters,so maybe they collate that into different number system from embryos so as not to confuse. They grade the outer cells with number and then both inner parts,the 1st is what becomes placenta and the second what becomes the baby,but it is difficult as there would be so many 1AA,2AB or 4BB for example so maybe they just say 4,3,2,1 to make it different to embryo but less confusion! 
My scan is 16th nov,counting down the days,cant wait,we've told most people in work and things that the scan is the test date when you find out,so hard keeping it in lol!
How are things going with you,do you have appt for review,have you deccided next move?xxx


----------



## Piggy 0

Hi spl
Glad to hear you had a good break. Yes got day 3 transfer with 1 8 cell and 1 7 cell otd is 1 nov.


----------



## Mw1

Morv- hey had another scan today everythings looking good so had a call this afternoon to say ec will b 12 tues. Iv to continue gonal f tonight and tomorrow and take the trigger at 2330 Sundayx
really excited but petrified it doesn't work at the same timexxx


----------



## Pretty please

Great news!  Hope the follicles grow nicely over the next few days!  xx


----------



## Mw1

Hey wat advice does gcrm give about rest after et?. Thers loads on the net bout bed rest for so many days etc just wondered wat gcrm recommended?x


----------



## Pretty please

GCRM don't recommend bed rest.  Their view is that if the embryos are going to stick they will regardless of whether or not your lying down or not.  I tend to stay in bed the day of transfer, then move around.  Its hard to know what to do.  Hope your remembering your trigger tonight!!!!!I stopped the northiserone on Friday night and still no bleed.  When did you get yours?
xx


----------



## Mw1

Hey morv, I started bleeding Monday after the northisterone. I took my tabs in am and ur taking them pm so mayb urs will cum mon night/tues. I was still bleeding wen I had the prostap and the nurse was happy with that. I must say my periods arnt bad but that bleed was the worst iv ever had, really sore backache and cramps so hav ur hot water bottle and paracetamol at the ready!x

got my trigger at 2330 tonight- it's the ovitelle isn't it?. I'm so paranoid iv managed to get in my head that it might b the pregnyl I'm ment to take!!!. I kno the nurse said ovitelle but iv had a wobble!!!x


----------



## Pretty please

Will have painkillers at the ready- thanks for the warning!!!!!  Oh dear, i cant remember what one it is...mabye phone the out of hours number just incase?  xx


----------



## Mw1

I kno it's the ovitelle but I'm looking at the 2 boxes and they can both b used as a trigger shot and I'm managing to baffle myself!!!.x
it's def ovitelle!!x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Jenn:  That would make sense.  All my embies were blasts and so the grading system muct be different.  They were graded 4AA and 1AA.  Good luck for your scan on 16th.  Hopefully be here for you soon.  My review appt is tom so hoping that we can get started again soon.

Piggy:  Good luck for Tuesday.

Mw1:  Glad that all is looking well.  Good luck for ec.  It was ovitrelle for me but that was me.  My other drugs were menopur and cetrotide.  Advice for rest after et is to take it easy - no heavy lifting etc but that was about it.  Be kind to yourself etc...  I stayed off work for 2 days and then went back as normal.

xx


----------



## Mw1

Hey ladies had ec today and got 9 eggs!!! Woohoo. Delighted with that and to top if off hubbys sample was the best they've seen from him!!. Embryologist told us the girl who was processing his sample got herself all comfy ready to search his sample for a few good, moving sperms and as soon as she looked at the sample she seen loads moving about!!!!.
Transfer will b thurs, fri or sun if they can get them to blast!!!.
Overall delighted with all that. Got fingers crossed now that sperm and egg like each other enough to make us a wee baby!!!.

Ec was fine, sedation was brill didn't feel a thing and slept fir the whole thing. A little bit crampy now tho but nothing a hotwater bottle won't help x


----------



## minimay

9 eggs is fab! Well done. Everything crossed for you for the phone call tomorrow. 

I'm back for Bloods tomorrow. Hopefully itll show ovulation and I can go for et on mon or tues. 
Xxx


----------



## wishing...

Hi Girls,


I don't usually post on this thread, I'm a strict Glasgow Girls poster but just wanted to share my GCRM- related good news with you all to boost any flagging PMA on the thread!


We have a 2 year old GCRM "baby" boy and have just found out that we will be having another GCRM baby next summer!  Over the moon and dh and I are feeling like the luckiest people in the world.  Both of the little ones are FET miracles after a failed ICSI cycle so if you don't get success the first time around, try again and keep wishing and your dreams just might come true...


Baby dust to everyone...


 


Wishing xx


----------



## Pretty please

Lovely news wishing!!  Congratulations! 
Brilliant news Mw1 on your eggs- wow 9!!  With your amh that is  a fab result.  Hoping I get as many.
Minimay- my, that has come around soon. How many are you going to defrost?
AFM- Prostap tomoro, then stims Sat.  All seeming very real now!  

x


----------



## Pretty please

ps minimay- what time are you in?  I'm in at 10


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

MW1:  That is fantastic news.  Woo hoo!!   9 eggs are fab.  Here's hoping that they get jiggy tonight!    Also great about hubby's sample too.  Fingers crossed that they go well tonight and that you make it to blast.

Minimay:  Hope bloods show this tom and you can get in for et.  

Wishing:  Congratulations.  That is fantastic news.    Woo hoo!!  Hope that you have a healthy 9 months ahead.

Morv:  All the best for tomorrow.  

Afm, I have now finished my pill and hopefully will get a bleed at the weekend and have an appointment on MOnday to start my FET again.

xx


----------



## minimay

Wishing - congratulations! And thanks for sharing. I've had 2 failed natural Fets and was thinking that maybe a fresh cycle was a better idea. It's great to know it works  did you have blasts? And if so what grade where they? 

Morv - I'm in at 9.30. Would be nice to meet you if I'm still there. I'll have a baby in a car seat! How exciting to be starting. Hope this is your time 

Spl - are you having a natural or medicated fet? Hope you get another bfp.


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI Minimay

I am having a medicated cycle.  I have 3 blasts left.  A 4AA and 2 x 1AA.  Praying that it works this time.  Good luck for tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Mw1

Just had a call from embryologist nicole to say our embryos havnt dun too well overnight!!!.  Only hav 3 that hav fertilised- the other 6 didn't survive overnight.
So gutted this morning but still hav 3 that could work- I only need one afterall!!!!!!x
Transfer will now b fri which will b day 3- don't think theyl push only 3 till blast.
My head is totally scrambled- thought I'd relax a bit once the eggs wer out of me- stupidly thinking once they wer out I'd just hav to leave them to do wat they wanted to do but I'm willing the day away now so I can get tomorrows phonecall to see how they are!!! Aaarrrgggghhhhh think il go madx


----------



## Pretty please

Mw1- as you say it only takes one.  I know you must be disappointed though but you will probably end up with 3 top notch embies.  Fingers crossed for a good phone call tomorrow.

Minimay- didnt see you chick!  I did see a bmw drive off with kiddie sun visors on it.  Was that you?

Spl- great that you have 3 blasts.  Bring on your bleed!

AFM- that me prostap-ed up! Can't believe the difference in the clinic since I first started, nearly 2 years ago.  Its like a hotel!  x


----------



## minimay

Mw1 - it only takes 1! Will have everything crossed for your phone call tomorrow.

Spl - wow your embies are fab! My boys both came from 4AA embies although I've heard lots of success stories with other grades too. My frosties are 2x 3BC and 4 ?BB. Bring on AF so you can get started!

Morv - Woo hoo, you are back on the rollercoaster! Yes that was me leaving! I was checking everyone out in the waiting room wondering if it was you lol. The clinic looks great eh. Although the wait for bloods is unchanged! Was taken quickly today but I waited 30mins on monday

Got the call this afternoon and ET is Tues!! Yippee, next week I will (hopefully) be PUPO!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

MW1:  Sorry to hear that six didn't make it and I know how gutting it is, however, it does only take one and you have 3 fighters there.  The way to try and think about it is that you wouldn't have wanted a 'poor' one in as you would have had hope and then it would have been a negative.  This way the stringest go in and hopefully give you that positive result.    3 is still great.  Roll on Fri to you get PUPO!!  Woo hoo!!    How many are you having in?  The wait everyday from the embryologist is tough.  I remember it clearly.

Morv:  Thanks.  Glad that you are prostaped up.  Yeah, it is very swish now.  

Minimay:  Yeah, thanks but I think that they either take or they don't regardless to be honest.  I had a 4AA put back, got a positive and then miscarried so just need to hope I guess.  You have loads of frosties!  Wow!  Great quality too.  Are they all blasts?  ET Tues is fab.  Woo hoo!!  How many are you having back?

xx


----------



## Mw1

Hi ladies thanx for the support I'm a but of a wreck just now. 
We r having 2 put back so fingers crossed we still hav our 3 tomorrow. I'm up at this stupid time bcos I can't sleep waiting on the embryologist calling about 9. God I hope the other 3 survived overnight!!!!x
thanx for all ur support I'll keep uz updatedx


----------



## minimay

Mw1 - really hope its a good phone call this morning!


----------



## Pretty please

Thinking of you Mw1- waiting for the call is a nightmare.  

Minimay- I just caught sight of the car pulling away- I was in the car at the other side of the car park.  Rubbish I didnt get to meet you.  I'm not looking forward to a 30 min wait if I have one!  

AFM-In again next Wed and Fri for bloods.  Feel strangely calm this time around, even though I know its defo my last shot.  About to go and get a massage and facial.  I'm addicted to these groupon like deals and this time I got a 30min hot stone massage, 60min facial and a head massage all for £24 bargain!  Lets hope its not in some run down midden!!!xx


----------



## Mw1

Thanks so much for the support ladies!. Phone call this morning was much better!!!. My 3 embyos survived the night and divided themselves to 4 cells all looking good quality!!!! Wooohoooo. Feel much mire positive today. Going in for et tomorrow morning and theyl pick the best 2x
my fingers r well and truly crossed that they r sticky little munchkins. They r hoping theyl divide again to between 5-8 cells. 2 aparently look slightly better than 1 but thers not much in it. Itl depend on wat happens overnight.

Small question tho- wen they pick the best 2 to go back if the third isn't good enough to freeze could they also put this back aswel. I kno 3 embryos is a bit much but if they r discarding it anyway i'd rather giv it a chance in me than for it to be chucked. I kno if the 3 did take then triplets is a massive strain but I'd rather try my third than let it be discarded.
I don't kno if that makes sense to u ladies or if it sounds totally stupid but I'm planning on asking bout it tomorrowx


----------



## Pretty please

Great news Mw1.  Your only allowed 3 if your over 40, so hopefully your 3rd will be good enough to freeze.  All the best for tomoro.  xx


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Mw1

We also had 3 fertilised and by Day 3, 2 were much better than the third one, so we had 2 put back (i'm 3 and we were advised to let the 3rd go to Blastocyst and if it got to that stage then we could freeze it. Unfortunately for us it didn't proceed any further and was starting to disintegrate by Day 5 so that was the end of the road for that one. We were very lucky that we had 2 very good quality embies put back and while it would have been a bonus to have one frostie, we're still delighted with the outcome so far! just keeping saying 'quality over quantity', that's what helped me  

hope that helps!

Dandygirl


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

MW1:  Congrats.  That is fab news.  All the best for et tom.    Yeah, I think that the max they will let you have put back is 2.  Hopefully, the third will be frozen though and you will have a wee frostie waiting for you, just in case.

Morv:  All the best for Wed and Fri.  I have just bought my first ever groupon deal.  Hope that it is good!!  

Afm, well waiting for bleed.  I am getting some pinky mucusy stuff (sorry if tmi) but nit bright red blood.  When do I say that I have started to bleed?  Do I still need to wait yet?  Just don't want to miss my chance this month!

xx


----------



## Pretty please

Spl- hope your deal is a good one!!  I had a lovely day...1.5 hours of relaxation....wish I could do that everyday!!!  I wondered the same as you when to say my period had started and asked Pat at GCRM the same thing.  The party line is the first day of full flow.  I tend to produce pinkish blood on the first day and then proper flow the next day.  I used to think the pinkish stuff was day 1 but according to GCRM it is the next day, with full bleeding.  Hope that helps!  x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Morv

Thanks for that.  I seem to get the pinkish stuff for a couple of days (if I go looking for it.  Sorry if tmi) and then some bleeding.  As I am on the pill, it never really is that heavy.  Next questions is, which day should we start FET drugs on?  Last time it was day 3 for me, but with the weekend, it could end up day 4.  That ok?

I got a hot stone back massage, leg massage and back mask for £16.  Hope that it is good.  Is it ok to have massages throughout treatment?  Yours sounded bliss.  

xx


----------



## minimay

Mw1 - your embies all sound good quality. All the best for ET tomorrow! And then you will be PUPO, let the madness begin 

SPL - hope full AF come soon. Sorry never had a medicated FET so dont know about drugs.

Morv - hope next weeks bloods go well. What are they checking for? When will you get a scan?

Dandygirl - congrats! Do you know if you are having 1 or 2?

Well I'm starting clexane and steroids tomorrow. Joys of injecting again   
xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Sorry Spl, I've never had a medicated fet, just natural, so not sure about the drugs.  I probably wouldn't get a massage whilst pupo, but would during stims stage.  Its a personal preference though.

Dandygirl- Congrats to you!!!!!!

Miminay- next weeks scans/ bloods are to check the follicles.  I've responded poorly my last two full cycles, getting 7 eggs the first time and only 4 last year, so I'm hoping that Wednesday's scan shows lots of follicles starting out. 

afm- my brother moved down to Birmingham so he is up this weekend to see us.  He has a son and daughter and his  wife is from Mexico.  His wee boy was born last October and seemed unwell from birth but the hospital down there just though she was being a paranoid mother!!  They went to Mexico in May to see her family and as her dad is a doctor they thought they would get him checked out over there.  Turns out he has cancer and was immediately put on chemo!  My sister in law is refusing to return to Birmingham until his treatment is finished, as she has no faith in the doctors here.  They had refused to do lots of basic checks, which is shocking.  My brother goes out to Mexico once a month to see them as he had to return for his job.  Will be lovely to see him as he is a bit down being apart from his family.    xx


----------



## dandygirl

Hi minimay & everyone

we don't know yet, have 6 week scan booked for 17th November so fingers crossed at least one clung on in there! I know the 2ww is bad but waiting for the early scan seems way worse for me! But as we all know this whole process is just one waiting game after another!  

Dandygirl


----------



## Mw1

Transfer went fine. Ended up with 2 x 8cell and 1x 9cell woohoo!!!.
1 of the 8 cell was growing equally so we hav had an 8cell and 9 cell put back in. They will see wat the third one does over today and see if it can b frozen.
So fingers crossed 1or2 of my little munchkins stick!!!!!xxx
good luck to everyone else


----------



## Pretty please

Great news Mw1!!!!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

MW1:  Congrats on being PUPO!!  Woo hoo!!  Great news about your embies and   that the third makes it to freeze.  Will you find out tom?  Now it's the dreaded 2ww.  Good luck and hope that all is well.

Dandygirl:  All the best for the 17th.  My hubby's birthday so will be thinking about you and   that all is well.

Morv:  That is awful about your nephew!  I really hope that he makes a speedy and full recovery.  It must be very hard on your brother.  All that worry, without his family and the travelling too.  

Afm, well the witch has arrived.  So, I am in on Monday to start the FET again!   

xx


----------



## minimay

Mw1 - congrats on being pupo. Sending lots of sticky vibes  

Morv - how awful for your brother. Hope your nephew is responding well to chemo  

Spl - woohoo for af. It will be good to get started  

Dandygirl - fingers crossed for you for the 17th. the wait for the 1st scan is nerve racking! 

Well not much happening with me. Just waiting for tues for et....  

Xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Hi everyone.  Looks like a busy week for us girlies ahead!!

Spl- glad af has arrived.  Roll on tomorrow.

Minimay- roll on Tuesday hun!  How many are you going to defrost?  The one on its own or the batch of 2?

mw1 - you cracking up yet?!!!!!

afm - have had a lovely time with my big bro.  Went shopping yesterday with him to look for  jeans.  He is like a big girl and it took 2.5 hours to find a pair!!!  Last night he and my husband went out and rolled in at 3am.  I'm just glad they get on that well!!!  Today we all went to the Bothy off Byres Rd for lunch- was lovely.
Had a bit of an issue earlier with DH.  His sister wants us to go out not this Saturday, but the next one.  I said fine when she was on the phone, but then remembered that we wont know when the ET will be that week.  Told DH that I might need to cancel and he went all funny.  I hate not knowing whats happening but then again I have no control over it.  I tend to stay in my bed the day of transfer so if it is that saturday he has had it!!! He didnt even want to do this cycle so I'm treading on egg shells a bit.
Wondering what you girls do after ET?  Do you stay in bed for a day/ few days or just get on with it?

xx


----------



## bubblicous

morv - its recommended you just get on with things as normal though dont have hot baths sun bathe (lol like your gonna do that here) avoid heavy lifting 
if im honest i took things far to easy i was off work and i basically just floated about my house in my pjs when really i should have went on as normal and just acted like i had a normal 2 week holiday from work but i didnt i do wonder if it would have made a difference as my tx didnt work


----------



## Pretty please

Thanks bubs.  My first cycle I acted as normal and had a chemical, my second I was like a dying duck and got a bfn and my fet I stayed in bed a day and it worked , albiet I lost the pregnancy.  Its so hard to know what to do!!!!  Yep, will defo avoid baths- I have them scorching!!!!!


----------



## Mw1

Hey totally cracking up now and iv still got a wk and a half to go!!!.
Gcrm just called to say the third embryo didn't make it so iv got everything crossed for these 2wee munchkins!!!!!x
x


----------



## Juniorpark

MW1 - great news on your two embies, crossing everything for you.  

SPL - good luck for tomorrow

JP


----------



## JennMcC

Hey Morv - i stayed off work for few days last time but was up and about after a few hours in bed til OHSS hit and i was in hosp,this time i went for few hours in bed then back to normal,work next day and both times bfp,think its your pot luck,good luck with it!xxx

How is everyone getting on?xx


----------



## Mw1

Is it normal to b very bloated after transfer. I feel massive- I don't feel like I need to go to the loo cos that areas working as normal tmi!!.
But I'm seriously bloated- I honestly look bout 16 wks pregnant!!!. I'm a size ten and iv got this little pot at the moment!x


----------



## JennMcC

i was huge after et,keep plenty of fluids going,helps avoid ohss,and if yor trousers start digging in too much,like mine,i couldnt get them buttoned at all,use a hair bobble around your button loop!


----------



## Mw1

Thanx for that god I feel huge!.


----------



## Pretty please

Hopefully its just preparation for your belly expanding for the next 9 months!!!!!  Thats me day 3 of stims....feel a bit crampy, like period starting!!!!  Anyone else felt this so soon into stims?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Minimay:  All the best fro tomorrow.  

Morv:  I stayed off work for only 2 days after et.  Just lazed about the house and then went back to work as normal.  I think that if they are going to take then they will, regardless.  If they honestly thought that lying etc would help then they would def tell us I think.  Crampy feeling normal as is getting bloated.  Hope that the stimms are going well.  

MW1:  Sorry to hear that the third wee embie didn't make it but here's hoping that you wouldn't have needed it anyway.      I have been very bloated through the whole cycle!  It's all the hormones.

Junior park:  Thanks.  How are you getting on?

Hope that the rest of you are well?

Afm, started this morning again.  I had my bumper injection of cetrotide and started the HRT tablets so all go.  Back in 11 days for my lining scan.

xx


----------



## bubblicous

minimay - lots of luck for tomorrow honey


----------



## JennMcC

Minimay - good luck for today,hope    all goes well,sending lots of sticky vibes your way!xxx


----------



## Mw1

Good luck minimay!x

morv I def felt crampy that early into stims. I found it helped me picture in my head things actually happening and the follicles growingx
let me kno how ur scans gox


----------



## Pretty please

Hope today went well minimay!!!!  xx


----------



## Pretty please

Minimay- not heard from you hun....hope all is well.

I had my first scan today- disaster!!!!  Had one follicle at 22(!) which they said will go before EC, 2 at 14 and then 4 at 10.  They think I only really will have the two by EC, which they think will be Monday or Tuesday.  I'm not even 35!!!!!  What is wrong with me?!!!
Mw1- can you remember your follicles at your first scan?  
xx


----------



## Mw1

Hey morv. I didn't think that was too bad actually. Obviously ur 22 is getting too big but ur rest I'd hav thought wer on track and would prob catch up before ec. I duno wen u do ur injections but uv still got today's, tomorrows and Fridays injections to giv them that extra boost!.

I got my follicle count from my first scan but not my second. This is wat I had on my first scan:
left ovary- 2 at 8mm, 1 at 12mm, 1 at 14mm, 1 at 15mm.
right ovary- 2 at 8mm, 1 at 9mm, 1 at 10mm, 1 at 12mm.

So that was my first scan, don't hav the figures for my second scan but the smaller ones had def caught up a bit. And then obviously by ec on the tues they managed to get 9 eggs from me. Remember they wer totally shocked at the clinic wen I got 9, they asked me wer I'd been hiding them so they def hadn't been expecting much from Mex 

Pleased don't feel disheartened- I kno it's so easily dun at this stage!!xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Thanks Mw1- that has made me feel a bit better.  Hopefully they will grow bigger by Friday.  xx


----------



## Mw1

Good luvx keep ur chin up cos this is a massive rollercoaster and ur mood so easily goes from postive to negative!.

I'm totally chocked with the cold just now. Hoping my sneezing and coughing isn't disrupting my little munchkins!!!!!x


----------



## Pretty please

Isn't it just!!!  How are you coping?  When is test day?


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Ladies

Got a bit of a blow today.  Having had a high(ish) FSH result in August I went on chinese herbs and weekly acupuncture to get the level down to under 10.

Had another set of bloods done on Friday last week in anticipation of our first EFREC appointment tomorrow, and the results are in today.  My FSH has gone UP to 20 - poop.

No idea what is going to be said at our appointment tomorrow, feeling pretty down just now.

Does anyone know what the cut off limit on FSH is for the GCRM?  I understand from reading various threads that some clinics impose limits on FSH for treatment.

JP


----------



## dandygirl

hi juniorpark

u didnt mention your age which is a factor in these things, but just to give you an example, i've just turned 38, had 2 fsh results at 32 and 33, GCRM got my amh done which ended up being really low at 1 (for my age) and we have just completed an IVF treatment with 2 great quality follicles and a BFP! we're just waiting for our early scan on the 17th november and keeping fingers crossed for then.

As far as we were told your fsh levels can flucuate and most clinics prefer to also get amh bloods done (which is your ovarian reserve) which they deem to be more accurate, so while yes we were actually turned down for NHS treatment due to our fsh and amh levels, the protocol GCRM put us on has worked so far!

My best advice (for what it's worth) is to get your amh done and have a chat with them, they didn't put any pressure on us at any stage to go ahead with treatment but as I say we were going private with them.

Best of luck!

Dandygirl


----------



## Pretty please

Think dandygirl has answered that beautifully!!!  Hope it wont affect things.  

Dandygirl, did you have two follicles or 2 eggs at EC.  I had a scan today and panicking as only have a couple of follicles that looked decent (although hopefully the wee ones will grow!) and looking for positive stories!!!  x


----------



## Mw1

Hi morv, eh hav positive days then negative days at the moment. I catch myself thinking bout baby names etc then feel I hav to stop myself because I don't want to work myself up for my world to crash if it's negative!. On the same hand don't think that negative thoughts help so trying to b positive!. It kind of goes in a circle!. I'm worried every little cramp I hav means thers something wrong!. I'm so bloated- if it ment I was pregnant I'd b delighted but if I'm not then il b gutted.
My husband is staying positive and I don't wana dampen his spirits.
I want to believe it will work but at the back of my head I don't want to crack if it doesn't!.

Test date is a wk today-16th!!!!x


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Morv

Sorry meant to say that we actually got 4 follicles, with 3 eggs, all 3 fertilised but with two good quality ones (1 8 cell and 1 10 cell) put back on day 3, the third was at 7 cell on day 3 so GCRM decided to see if it would make it to blastocyst and therefore be suitable for freezing, unfortunately that didn't happen but as I say, we got a BFP and fingers crossed they stuck... 

have to say this waiting for the early scan seems much, much longer than the 2ww, but we've only a week to go tomorrow.... 

keep positive ladies and look after yourselves!

Dandygirl


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Dandygirl

Thanks for your message.  I'm 39 just now 40 next July.  Had my amh tested on 6th October and it was less than 1.5 and scan was 3 follicles on one side and none on other.  

Got an appointment at efrec tomorrow so will chat to consultant but I do think ivf at gcrm might be the way to go.

Jp


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Morv:  I think that your follies all sound good.    I def have mine at home for both the first and second scan so I will post them later for you.

MW1:  Sorry to hear that you are loaded with the cold.  Hope that you feel better soon and that the 16th comes around quickly.  

Juniorpark:  Sorry to hear about your FSH levels, although I have to say that mine were never testes.  AMH seems to be what was tested by the NHS and then GCRM and that is what they used to determine my IVF protocol.  Hope that you can get started soon.

Dandygirl:  Fingers crossed that this week passes quickly for you.  

xx


----------



## Pretty please

That would be great Spl!!!!


----------



## JennMcC

Mw1 - im in next wed too,4.00pm,when you in?
I just really want to see it,will really put my mind at ease!
JP - they might suggest icsi just to give you a better shot at more embryos,i wish i had thought more about that 1st time around when i had 5 eggs,might not have made any difference as i still only got 1 2nd time with icsi,but could be worth thinking about. Dont worry how many follies and eggs you get,it only takes 1 embryo,which is all i got both times even though they got 11 and 9 eggs from me (half given to recipient). xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Morv

Sorry for the late reply. I'm not long in frim work. Hellish day. Posting on my phone in bed. Didn't want you thinking I'd  forgotten about you. 

At first scan,I had 5 x 14, 3 at 12 and 1 at 11 plus wee ones that weren't measured. At next scan,I had 2 at 11, 6 at 12, 2 at 13, 3 at 14, 2 at 15, 3 at 16 and 2 at 17. A massibe change! I got 10 eggs, 8 fertilised and 4 made it to blast as my fresh cycle was cancelled amd they were all frozen. 

So,urs,look fab. 

Hope this helps. 

Xx


----------



## Pretty please

Spl- thanks so much for that.  My, you had alot of follicles!!

JennMac and Dandygirl- not long till your scans!!!

Juniorpark- how did your appointment go yesterday?

Mx1- nearly there!  How are you bearing up?  Have you been tempted to test early?

Minimay- where are you hun

afm- well, where do I start?!!!!  Had my second scan and its a bit conflicting.  I have 2 follicles at 17 ready for the picking and then 1 at 10, 3 at 11 and one at 12.  They dont know what to do yet as if they wait for the wee ones to grow then I would lose the big ones.  But if I chose to go for the big ones now then I run the risk of losing 5 potential eggs.  Thankfully they seem to be making the decision for me!!!  They think egg collection will be monday or tues.  What would you lot do?  Go for the two I defo now we have or run the risk of holding out for 5 others?  Nothing is ever simple!!!  xxx


----------



## Mw1

Hi morv going mad slightly!!!. Ian so tempted to test early but I actually don't kno how early is possible?.

That's a bit complicated with ur 2nd scan!. I think I'd b inclined to go with wats gona give u a bigger selection of eggs but if they r gona decide for u then they r the experts afterall- tgats why we pay them the big bucks I suppose. So if they go forthe bigger 2 wen will they collect?. And ifvtgey go for the smaller ones wen will they collect.


----------



## Pretty please

I wouldn't test any earlier than 11 days after egg collection.  Obviously best not to test early at all but I know its hard.  I've tested early every cycle but it can mess with your head so be warned!!!!!

Got a phone call from GCRM.  Egg collection Tuesday morning.  They must be going for the bigger ones.  I was with you Mw1, wanting the smaller ones to grow, but as you said, thats what we give them big bucks for!!!!


----------



## Pretty please

Mw1- just realised that I will have 2 days left of gonal f.  Do you know if GCRM buy this back?


----------



## Mw1

Morv I don't actually kno, I doubt it incase it's been tampered with/stored wrongly etc but I'm the same. Iv got a box 450iu of gonal f left that I didn't use- it does however hav my initials written on the box x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

MW1:  Try to stay sane.  You are doing really well.  How many days after ec did you have transfer?  Have you seen the breakdown of whar happens when and when hcg would be picked up on a hpt?

Morv:  That is great that you are having ec on Tuesday.  Woo hoo!!    No, they don't buy them back.  I have some menopur left and 2 full boxes (unopened) of Crinone gels as my fresh transfer was cancelled and for FET, they use different pessaries!!

xx


----------



## Mw1

Hey no havnt seen the breakdown wer will I find that?.
I had ec on 1st nov and transfer day 3x


----------



## Pretty please

Hi there, thread a bit quiet the last few days.  Hope your all well.  hcg injection at 8pm tonight- the last one, hurray!!!  Dont even want Tuesday to come really.  Just scared that I will be bitterly disappointed.  xx


----------



## minimay

Morv enjoy your injection free day tomorrow and stay positive. There is every chance that the smaller follies have caught up! Good luck on tues!  

Mx


----------



## Mw1

Morv- good luck for tomorrow!!!. Let us kno how it goesx


----------



## JennMcC

Morv - good luck for tomorrow!xx


----------



## Pretty please

Thanks everyone!!!  WEll, I'm shocked as I managed to get 5 eggs!!!!  The embryologist was shocked too as he said that he was expecting 2, at most 3.  Think he was as excited as me!!!!  Anyway, I know that it is how many that fertilise thats important so will be back tomorrow after I get that gut renching phonecall!!!! Thanks so much for checking up on me.

How is everyone else?  Not long now for Mw1 and minimay to test!!!  xxx


----------



## Mw1

Brilliant morv!!!. Just goes to show that all the fancy scans etc don't always show wats really going on. I was the same wen I got 9.
Fingers crossed all ur eggs fertilise and gets themselves nice and cosy in the lab!.

Iam going mad!!. Still can't bring myself to test tho cos at least at this moment in time iv still got hope!!!x
can't wait for tomorrow.

Does anyone kno how long it takes for the blood test to come back??. Apt is at 10 tomorrowx


----------



## Pretty please

Mw1- you have done so well not testing early!!  You must have patience.  I've now waited for three phone calls and the soonest they have called is 3.30 but more likely after 4.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow...get on your computer asap if you can to let us know.  xx


----------



## Mw1

God tomorrow is going to b the longest day ever!!!. If I stay in I'll go mad, if I go out and it's bad news I don't think il cum home !!!xxx


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Mw1

I sent mine over in the post on a Friday so had to wait until Monday for result - I didn't dare test myself over the weekend in case it wasn't correct! right now I don't know how I managed that!! I have 48 hours to my first scan, and my head is completely done in!

Wishing you the very best of luck tomorrow!   

Dandygirl


----------



## Mw1

Brilliant dandygirl! Wen do they do the first scan?.x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Sorry for the late reply.  I've not been feeling great.

Morv:  Congratulations.  That is fantastic news!!  Woo hoo!!     Let's hope that they get jiggy tonight.  Fingers crossed for a great wee update phone call tom.  When are they hoping to do et?

MW1:  Sorry.  I will go and find it now and post ot back on her in 2 mins.  All the best for tom.  You have done VERY well not testing!    They will get back to you between 3-4pm.  Depends on how busy Rosshall is and takes to get the bloods back.  Absolutely everything crossed for you.    

Dandygirl:  All the best for your first scan.  

Hi to all the other ladies and hope that you are well.

Afm, sorry that I haven't been posting.  I am really struggling at the moment.  My pain is quite bad and having to swollow a lot of painkillers.  Just so sore.  It was so bad on Sunday that I couldn't get up until after 1pm.  Trying to take each day at a time and just get to the scan on Thurs.  Hopefully my lining will all be well and I can start taking the bullets and then get et.  A bit anxious about the scan on Thurs but hope that it is ok.

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi MW1

Here is the embryo development table.  Now, remember that this also only for the average lady and you might be a bit slower/faster to respond.  I can only find the 5 day one but of you had a 3 day transfer then days 4 and 5 are when the embryo are developing into a blastocycst.  So, below is from day 5 onwards.

See info below for 5-Day Transfer

Days Past                      Embryo Development
Transfer (DPT)    

One                  The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two                  The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three                The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four                  Implantation continues
Five                    Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have
                          begun to develop
Six                    Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven                Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight                  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine                    Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 

xx


----------



## minimay

Morv - fab news! Congrats. Have everything crossed for the phone call this morning.... I always found the waiting for the phonecalls the worst bit! Good luck  

Mw1 - good luck today! The phone call is usu about 4pm. It's really positive that af isn't here. I've always had bleeding before Otd if its a bfn.     

Spl - are you having med Fet? Sorry not keeping up very well. Have you called clinic to tell them about the pain. Sorry to hear you're having a difficult time, hopefully it'll all be worth it when you can have et and get another bfp! 

Dandygirl - woohoo, not long till you see your little bean! Enjoy it! 

Afm - Otd is Fri but generally I've always tested 8dp5dt, which is today!! Already been to the toilet this morning so not sure its a good idea to test mid morning... I'm going out tonight so if its a bfn then I can have a couple of glasses of wine  

Xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Spl- sorry to hear your in pain.  Hope it gets better soon.  

Dandygirl- one day to go.

Mw1 and minimay- everything crossed for you ladies!!

afm- all 5 fertilised!!!!  I'm delighted.  Not as delighted though as my husband!!!!  In all our cycles we have always had 100% fertilisation so he calls himself super spermer!!!  Oh well, will lethim have his moment!  ransfer planned for Fri-  they dont want to leave to blast on Sunday as I have too high a risk of having twins with blasts as I had one blast put back last December and it split into twins.  As I want two put back in , 2 blasts would be an unacceptable risk that the clinic dont want.  So 2 at day 3 on Friday- hopefully!  
x


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Morv - that's fantastic news! it goes give you a great boost to know that at least another wee hurdle has been crossed! Fingers crossed that you're ET goes well on Friday - my hubby too was well pleased with himself as wee too had all 3 of our eggs fertilised! Men huh! you think they did all the hard work! lol!

Hi Mw1 - Wishing you all the best with your test today... waiting for any phonecall seems to take forever so all positive vibes headed your direction for the result!

Hi sugarpielaura, hope ur feeling better soon, and it will all have been worth it!

GCRM asked me to scan this week so technically I'm 6 weeks from EC this Friday (18th), I've read on some other posts where other ladies are scanned earlier so not sure if this is standard procedure with GCRM or they were happy to leave me until this stage. As I think i've mentioned before we're in Northern Ireland, so we are getting scanned by a consultant in Belfast who did our monitoring before we headed over to GCRM for EC etc. Have to say I'm really counting down the hours till tomorrow, but trying (not terribly hard!) to concentrate on work!  

to everybody else - keep up the positive vibes!


----------



## minimay

Morv fantastic news! Roll on Fri and you will be pupo! Xx 

Dandygirl my scan at gcrm was when I was 7+5 so about the same time as you. I think its so they can be confident of seeing a HB 

Mw1 - thinking of you and hoping you'll be on soon posting good news


----------



## Mw1

Hey ladies well just had my call and iv got a bfp!!!!!!. Can't believe it. Blood result was 271 - not sure if tgats high or not.
Totally over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!x
thanx for ur support!!!x


----------



## minimay

Woo hoo. That's great news mw1  and a good level too. Mine 9dp5dt was 177ish and that was twins! 

Enjoy being pg !
Xx


----------



## minimay

Omg 
I just poas and there are 2 lines!   
I'm so excited I can't breathe!! Please stay little one.
Hope bloods on fri are good and this isnt a chem    
Xxx


----------



## dandygirl

Brillant News Mw1!

Keep up the positive vibes... this thread is obviously working!!!

Dandygirl


----------



## Pretty please

Oh wow girls!!!!!  So pleased for you both!  Mw1- what a high level!!!!!!!  Go team gcrm!!!x


----------



## Mw1

Thanx so much ladies we r on cloud 9. Scan is booked for 14th dec so tgats our next big wait!.
Gcrm hav dun fab so far !!!xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Hope the wait for your scan doesnt drag!  Meant to ask you before....did you manage to get any frosties?  x


----------



## Mw1

Hey morv no the third embryo didn't make it so no frostiesx


----------



## Pretty please

I had forgotton how much torture waiting for these phone calls is!!!!!!!!  10.36 and none yet....come on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mw1

Oh morv waiting on the phone calls for embryo update is awful x fingers crossed theyv behaved themselves overnightxxx


----------



## Pretty please

Out of my misery now!!!!  Of the 5, one hasn't divided, one is at 5 cell, 1 at 6 cell, and 2 at 4 cell.  They think the 5 and 6 cell may be going too fast, so probably going to put back the 2 4 cells.  Roll on tomorrow at 11am!!!  
Can I ask who has been doing the transfers for you all?  A doctor or nurse?  (I had a nurse the first time and doctors the other 2).

mx


----------



## Pretty please

Dandygirl- how did your scan go?  x


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't been on since last week.

Morv - good luck for tomorrow

MW1 & Minimay - congrats to you both, thats wonderful news  

Dandygirl - how are you doing?  Did you get your scan today?

SPL - how are you doing?

AFM - went to see Dr Tay at EFREC last Thursday, he was really nice.  He wants me to have an Ultrasound and an HSG.  Have got the HSG on 8th December and just waiting on the Ultrasound appointment to come through.  

He said he would see me back in 3 months (16th Feb).  He said basically my chances of falling pg naturally were diminishing fast and in his opinion my chances of success with IVF were less than 10% using my own eggs.

Still not giving up hope, you ladies have given me that much.

Going to get the two tests done and take it from there.  We can only really afford one shot at IVF though.

JP


----------



## Mw1

Morv- marco done my transferx good luck tomorrowxxx


----------



## dandygirl

Hi everyone

Well done morv! we'll keep the positive vibes going ladies cause they really ARE working! Will hope for the wee embies to keep motoring and pray for a successful transfer!

Mw1 - yup you think the 2ww is bad... not only is it twice as long to wait for the scan but seems 10 times as long!! All I can say is you've done brillantly so far and do things that make you feel good in order for the time to pass as fast as possible!!

Juniorpark - have faith! we were given less than 1% chance of success with IVF with my eggs and we've had a positive outcome so get as much advice about your own particular situation and take your decisions from there.

As for me!! - Scan day today, not long home as we did a wee bit of christmas shopping after we found out that we're having TWINS! Yup two wee heartbeats on the scan, and we even have the pics to prove it... we're absolutely stunned but delighted all the same... might take a couple of days (or months!) to sink in   

      to everybody!

Dandygirl


----------



## Pretty please

Dandygirl!!!!!!  Twins!!!!  Brill news xx


----------



## Juniorpark

Oh Dandygirl you've brought a tear to my eye - in a good way.  That is such brilliant news.  You ladies are the best - you give me hope xx


----------



## Mw1

Dandygirl- that's amazing!!!. I'd b delighted if we wer having twins!!!. One little munchkin will b fab thox
congrats!!!!!!
Wat did ur beta cum back at wen u had it dun?x


----------



## minimay

Morv - good luck today! Sending lots of sticky vibes! Xx it was Marco that did my transfer this time and when I fell pg with the boys. I think Kate does them too and there was a different Dr last cycle. 

Jp - where is efrec? Hope you get word re your uss soon. 
Xx


----------



## dandygirl

Thanks everybody for your best wishes... it means a lot!

Mw1 - I know i'm very bad at asking about all the details but do not have a clue about the beta levels or anything else! We get on such a high after every hurdle crossed at the minute that we don't ask anything more!

Hi Morv - best of luck with transfer today, Kate did mine as Marco was on holidays, but your're in capable hands no matter who looks after you! 

Meant to ask if any of you girls went with the assisted hatching before ET?

Dandygirl


----------



## Mw1

Dandygirl- du kno that's prob the best way to b. Think we get caught up in numbers, figures, percentages sometimes and it just detracts from whether it's going to work or not.
We didn't hav assissted hatching x


----------



## Piggy 0

Congratulations on the bfps 

SPL how did you get on yesterday? Are you feeling any better? I have my review date in for 12 December where they will go through the medicated frozen embryo transfer. Could you tell be roughly what happens and the time frame. Do you start hrt 1st? For how long then what thanks


----------



## Pretty please

Hi girls,

Piggy- only had a natural fet so not sure of your drugs- sorry.

Mw1, minimay and dandygirl- have you stopped smiling yet?!!!!!

Juniorpark and Spl- hope your both ok.

afm- transfer done and dusted. Two 8 cells on board which the embryologist describing them as perfect!  None suitable for freezing though :-(    Kate did my transfer, its her last day before she stops for maternity leave!!!!  Psychologically I had wanted a doctor, but hey look at you dandygirl!!!  Thats my 4th transfer and still I end up in agony as I take having a full bladder too far!!!  Had to wee 10 mins after which I hate doing!
Now time to go crackers on the 2WW!!!!!!!

Minimay- post your levels later please!!!!!!

x


----------



## Mw1

Hey morv. That's fab news!!!. Ur embryos did well!!!. I had a 9cell and 8cell transferred which the described as perfect and mines worked so fingers crossed for u!!!.

Can't stop smiling at the moment. Will feel a little better after my scan- worried incase it's in the wrong place etc!!!. From this whole experience iv realised that I'm much more of a worrier than I thought I was!!!!. But can't fault gcrm and my treatment- really didn't hav any side effects from meds etc, ec and et wer fine. Worst part was 2wwx

ru off work morv or going back?x


----------



## Pretty please

I'm off work....I work Mon, Tues and Wed normally so am off work anyway, and the way its turned out I'm off all next week as well.  Mabye not a good thing!!!  Going to stay in my bed the next few days (mabye stupid!!!)- did any of you do that?  I know its so hard not to worry when you get pregnant.  I've had 3 ectopics so always worried whether or not it was in the right place.  With ectopics though your first beta tends to be very low, so dont think your in that category!!!!

Dandygirl- no I didnt do assisted hatching.


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Girls

Minimay - EFREC is the Edinburgh Fertility and Reproductive Endocrine Unit or the RIE as its most likely known on here.  

Dandygirl - did you do assisted hatching?  I read a bit about it on the GCRM website and if I was going to proceed with IVF I was seriously considering doing it.

JP


----------



## Mw1

I was off for the full 2wks and I'm not back till tues!. It has been torture but I'm glad I was, my jobs quite heavy with long hours and I would hav been really worried.
To b honest after transfer I was planning to stay in bed all wkend after et but wen I spoke to nurse she didn't feel it was needed.
I went home after et watched tv on the couch that night. On the sat night I actually went to a party- took the car and wasn't dancing etc but still got dolled up. After that I just went around as normal, done my shopping, cleaned the house etc. Everyones different and uv got to do wat u feel comfortable with thox


----------



## dandygirl

Hi everyone

I was being a bit nosey regarding the assisted hatching as it was discussed with us being that this will probablly be our one and only chance to be pregnant with OE, obviously we've no way of knowing if it made the difference or not, so that's why I was just wondering if they encouraged everyone to have it done or really only the ones that could be on their last or only shot.

Fantastic news Morv... I had ET on Monday morning and was still on hols for the rest of that week, so it was good only to have one week back at work before I had to test and I think that made the time go a bit quicker.... look after yourself and your precious cargo... it's time to be a bit selfish methinks lol!

Mw1, your dead right... if you feel up to doing day to day stuff, don't let the fact that you've ET restrict you, we were told just to go about our normal business, if they're going 2 stick they'll stick... but that's not much comfort to you when you're lying awake at night wondering if you should have lifed that weekly shop!


----------



## Juniorpark

Hey Ladies

Here is perhaps a silly question, but I am going to ask it anyway - I assume that doing the dance with dh in the two week wait after a natural try or and assisted conception is fine? 

This is one of the things I worry about - I think I am a born worrier, if I don't have something to worry about - I worry about that 

Jp


----------



## Pretty please

I would have "relations"(!!!) if it was natural, but after an embryo transfer I wouldn't let my husband near me!!!!Thats just me though....don't know GCRM's stance on it.  xxxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Good evening all, just wanted to say hi as I am thinking of trying a cycle at GCRM in the New Year. Signature tells my story but basically thought I would be cycling March following an op to remove a fibroid this week, but op delayed until Feb at earliest so decided to try again rather than wait as surgeon told me my age is a bigger factor than the fibroid. (Although other doctor at same clinic said get fibroid out first!!)

Decided as it's last shot I would try GCRM as their success rates are double national average for my age....not sure how they manage this but I'm sure someone will soon tell me if they think it's suspect! Can anyone tell me what they do so different? Anyone who has comparisons it would be good to hear your thoughts on clinics. Also, I've looked a few times, but can't find any prices for meds on their website....are they standard prices (only got Aberdeen to compare to) and if not can I outsource them cheaper elsewhere?

Been catching up on recent stories since I discovered this thread and have been cheered and saddened so many times.    To all the ladies on this journey.x


----------



## minimay

Juniorpark I'm with Morv, no hankypanky after ET although I think officially it probably doesnt affect outcome. 

Hi Madasatruck - I think the GCRM dont mind where you get your drugs from. I got them on prescription from my GP (luckily my health board say that if you qualify for IVF on the NHS and are going private then you can get the drugs on the NHS) but you can get a private prescription and shop around. Not sure how GCRM prices compare to elsewhere

Well happy news from me. HCG was 161. Good level for my stage apparently 10dp5dt. I think my last pg I got 177 on 9dp5dt so lower than before but singleton so to be expected. Scan 15/12. Cant wait!!
xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Minimay:  Yes, it is FET that I am hopefully having.  BFP.  Woo hoo!!!  Congratulations.      I was interested with what you were saying about the drugs through the GP.  I know a few people who have done this.  Which healthboard are you under?

Morv:  Congrats on all 5 fertilising and I am glad that et went well.  Woo hoo!  You are PUPO!!!  Perfect embies sound fab.    I had Marco for my last et.  The last time, I had et on the Wed afternoon and I took the Thurs and Fri off and then went back to work on the Monday.

Dandygirl:  Twins!!  fantastic news.  You must be over the moon.    What happend next?  Is it the 12 week scan as normal?  No, I didn't have assisted hatching.

MW1:  BFP is fab.  Congrats.    HCG level sounds fab.  Nice and strong.  Roll on the 14th Dec.  

Juniorpark:  Hope that your HSG on 8th Dec goes well.  Don't give up hope.     I didn't have sex after et as the pessaries are just so damn messy!  

Piggy:  Great that you have a review on 12th Dec.  Not too long to go now.  I think that there are different protocols for FET.  I D/R with the pill and then when I had my bleed, I phoned them.  So I started bleeding on the Friday (day 1), went into the clinic for a bumper cetrotide injection and to start my HRT tablets on the Monday.  I take 3x 2mg progynova (HRT) tablets a day.  On the Saturday, Sunday and Monday, I had to have cetrotide injections as well.  Had my scan on Thursday (day 14), started the cyclogest pessaries twice a day on Friday (day 15) and et planned for Thursday (day 21).  So, it is quite short considering.  Hope that this helps.

Madasatruck:  Good luck for your cycle.  I got my drugs from the GCRM's drug company that they use, Central Homecare.

Afm, well ladies it wasn't the best scan yesterday.    My lining is 7.1mm with a week to go until et.  It was 8mm the last time for the FET but I am wondering if this is a bit on the thin side?  They don't seem concerned by it.  However, they also saw fluid in my uterus.    My fresh cycle was cancelled due to fluid as it was deemed to be toxic.  I thought that they would do the same here.  I was really upsert all day in work yesterday and then the clinic phoned last night to say that et will go ahead on thurs!  I am really confused.  I don't want to waste an embryo if the fluid will stop the embryo implanting!  Any advice?  I have a scan again next week as I asked for one to see about the fluid, but my understanding is that even if the fluid is gone then the environment is still toxic?  I am passing a lot of fluid at the moment as well.

Thanks

xx


----------



## Mw1

Ladies wat is the advice on having 'relations' now we hav our bfp. I had in my head that we should abstain till a heartbeat is seen (14th dec for my scan). Is this right?x


----------



## Pretty please

Busy wee thread the last few days!!!!!

Minimay- great level hun.  Bet you are relieved!  Are you on steriods and clexane again?  

Mw1- Don't think there is any harm and I'm sure the majority of woman will.  I personally wouldn't but only because of my history.

Spl- sorry to hear you have been upset...surely they wouldn't go ahead though unless they thought it was fine.  I thought your lining sounded good and that is still with a week to go.  

madasatruck- I'm like the others and bought the drugs from central homecare.  I've heard that asda might do them though?

afm- spent all day in bed yesterday.  Then started watching children in need.  Should have known that would be a bad idea and sat and cried!!!  Then turned over and laughed at sinitta make a diddy of herself in I'm a Celeb.  Going to move out of my bed today to the couch!!!!!


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Spl - yes have to get into the NHS system now, so have to visit gp this week to organise 12 week scan, hopefully this will be the week before christmas! don't know if they will monitor more often etc cause it is twins, so I'm compiling a list of questions to ask when I see the doc!

look after yourselves everyone!


----------



## Piggy 0

SPL sorry to hear things didn't go well I don't know anything about the fluid but your lining sounds good is you still have a week to go! Ask to speak to dr when you go back for your next scan to put your mind at rest about the fluid. Remember it's your body and embryo so always double check with them I have had to question a few things with gcrm at times. Hope it goes to plan!!! Thanks for the info on fet that really helped.

Hope everyone else doing ok


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Mw1

My sister is currently pregnant and abstained from relations until after the 12 week mark.  She had an mc last year at 8 weeks so was scared out her wits second time around.  I'm not sure if she was advised to abstain or if it was her own decision.

I think reading responses to my earlier question I will abstain in two week wait whether natural or ivf cycle and if I fall pregnant abstain for the first 12 weeks - hopefully DH will be glad of the break lol!

Jp x


----------



## Pretty please

How are we all today?  Well, 2day past a 3 day transfer and sanity is still intact!!!! Don't think I will be saying the same next Sunday!!!!  Did my pregynl injection- what a flaf!!!  All the others I have done have come ready mixed in their nice wee syringe, but not this time!!!  See this mixing up solution malarky, its not for me!!!!  Anyway, I have relaxed the last couple of days and watched 2 of the dvd's of the Girl with the dragon tattoo series.  My friend gave me the 3 books and I read one which I quite enjoyed, but then another friend gave me the Dvd's and so will watch them instead of reading!  I don't have much patience!
I'm off all next week, so meeting a few friends for lunch the start of the week.  

Wondering if any of you pregnant ladies had any implantation bleeding nand if so when?  I heard alot of ladies get it, but I never did.

x


----------



## Mw1

No bleeding from me morv x


----------



## JennMcC

Morv - i never had any bleeding either,and well done!
Dandy and Mw1 - well done and good luck dandy,twice the fun lol!
spl - everything crossed for you,im sure that they wouldnt risk anything with fluid etc 

well guys scan went well,1 perfect wee jelly bean on board,took wee C with us,he wanted to know what the lady was doing to my bum lol,he's been parading "his" baby pic to eveyone lol,dont think he realises he'll have to share his beloved daddy haha!


----------



## Pretty please

Lovely news JennMac.  Bet it was a heartmelting moment when your wee boy saw his brother/sister!!!!  x


----------



## cosmogirl

Hi Ladies,
I have been following this post for months now but this is the first time I have posted.  It is so lovely to read all the recent positive outcomes, congratulations! 
I was just wondering if any of you ladies have endometriosis and if so if you stayed on the pill between treatments?
I have stage 4 endo, had numerous ops etc etc and hubby and I had our first cycle of IVF last month with a BFN. 
We only have one wee frostie (a 6day blast) siting waiting to use.
We have decided to wait until early next year to do FET but I am worried that if i do not go back on BC until then I could be doing more damage as it has already 'eaten' away most of my ovarian reserve etc. On the other hand I know our chances are very,very low to concieve naturally but not impossible i guess so part of me feels I want to at least give it a go ourselves for the next couple of months in the hope for a miracle.... It's hard to think of being on BC when you want so despreately to TTC.
Such a tough journey 
xx


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Ladies

For all you GCRM ladies, how many of you have attended the Satellite Clinic in Edinburgh?  or all you all using the main facility in Glasgow?

JPx


----------



## Pretty please

Cosmogirl- welcome!!!  Sorry I don't really know much about endo but hopefully someone will be along that does!

Juniorpark- I was just at Glasgow.  

afm- sanity still intact!!!!!


----------



## Mw1

Hey juniorpark, I used the satelite clinic in Edinburgh it's lovely. I went to Glasgow for consultations. I went to Edinburgh for consents apt, collected drugs from ther, went for scans/bloods. 

Had to go to Glasgow for my husbands dropping off sperm samples ( Edin clinic don't hav a lab), Glasgow for ec and transfer. And it's Glasgow i go to for my early pregnsncy scan.

Hope this helps, let me kno if uv any questions


----------



## Pretty please

Sanity now lost!!!!!!  Knew it had to happen soon!!  Decided to do a test today 5dp3dt, with the purpose to check that the hcg injection was out of my system.  I had read that it takes the body a day to get rid of 1000mls pregyl and as I had 1400mls on Sunday I thought surely it will have and then at least any lines I get if I test later on in the week will be accurate.  But what did I get.....a very very faint line!!!  Now my head is mucked up....was it the pregnyl, was it the start of something??Argggggg.  Going to step away from the pee sticks till at least Saturday.  xx


----------



## parkeraah

Hi Ladies - I am new to you today - hope u don't mind me joining you.
Not managed to do my little blurb yet - but already have a ds who will be 5 next month conceived naturally and within 8 months.  We have been ttc another for 3 years and have finally gone down the private treatment route.  Over the past year I have had various tests done hsg, lap, hysteroscopy all showing mostly that I "could" have a tube prob.  We had out 1st appt with Marco at GCRM and also our 2nd appt for my ovarian scan and amh blood check.  All came back normal for my age (15.5 I have just turned 36 this month) dh sperm analysis good too (he has just turned 39).  We have our signing appt next thru and all being well will start IVF in January at some point depending on where I am on my cycle.
I have to say I am very confused/worried/anxious/excited about it all as as the time gets closer I am getting worse......
I am reading some lovely stories on here lately of some of you getting your bfp's   - I just hope that you all continue to get good news and that I can get the same.....

Have never had any treatment before so any recommendations, or things I should be doing would be greatly appreciated.
We both are non smokers and for the past 2 months have stopped alcohol - which we didn't drink much off anyway!!!!  We are both healthy and I have recently got back down to my pre pregnancy weight so I am hoping that these things will all help.  We have the funds for one go and really hope that we dont need another but if we do will need to save for another.......
Any words of wisdom would be great ladies - wish you all the luck in the world and I hope to chat to you all soon x x x


----------



## Pretty please

Hi and welcome Parkeraah.  Our situation sounds very similar...we had no problem conceiving our son, but since then its been a disaster.  We would so wish to make him a big brother and thats whats been driving me throughout the treatments.  I've had 3 full cycles and one fet at the gcrm, and each one I've tended to act differently.  One cycle I spent £700 on accupuncture, which on hindsight I wish I hadn't.  This cycle I've not really prepared for, so it will be interesting how things turn out.  I honestly believe its just down to luck.  Others may disagree.  The good thing about gcrm is that they are really flexible with appointments so you don't have the stress of being tied down to one time.  This thread has had alot of luck lately, lets hope it continues!!!

afm- still insane.  Just bought a first response one and there is a faint line.  Surely not 8dpo!!!  Will do another test tomorrow and if the line is darker then mabye my wee miracle has bedded in early!!!  No line?  Well then I'll probably lose the plot!!

How is everyone else?  Mw1 and minimay- how are you keeping girls?  Feel sick yet?!!!
x


----------



## parkeraah

Hi Morv - thanks for the welcome - always difficult coming into a thread where lots of ladies are chatting.....  wow 3 treatments - really hope that this one works third time lucky.....
I do believe in the luck thing, or chance - you can do lots of things to your body and take lots of tablets etc but if its going to work then it will even if you take such things or not.
I have wondered about acupuncture, there is a very 50/50 split on it - some people say it works and other say it doesn't - I am sure it is relaxing and will help but at the moment I just don't have the funds to pay for it along with the treatment. 
We are the same looking to add to our family, and have a sibling for our son - never thought I would have ever been in this situation, I put it down to the section I had when having ds but I am sure I would blame it on anything just to get an answer and feel better about it.
I am worrying about how I will fit everything in with work etc..... but I am sure once I have my apt next week they will give us an indication as to how things will go. 
I hope that when you re test that you will get a darker line..... I remember my only positive hpt and it was wonderful.... looking forward to getting that again..... i cried then god only knows what I will be like if it ever happens again...... good luck and I will keep on checking back at how you get on..... hope some of these good vibes can be passed onto me from all you guys x x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi everyone
My name is carina I'm 28 fro Belfast and am starting 2nd ivf at gcrm injan/feb! Ihad my first cycle in march of this year in Belfast and fell pregnant with twin boys.  We were over the moon! Unfortunately I had an abruption and my baby boys (Rory and Blake) were born at 22+6 weeks in august they lives for a day but were struggling so we made the very difficult decision to end their suffering and allow them to pass away together in our arms.
We have decided to go ahead with another cycle as I figure it's going to be extremely hard no natter when I start and the longer I have to think about it the ore I will have it built up. So we read all your positive reviews and we have our semen/ovarian  analysis,consent appt and consultant appt all on same day on9th jan. We are going to travel back and forward.
I have pcos and my hubby is fine. Just got luang result and it's 31.1 which I think is good?!  

Just can't wait to get started! ;-/


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

That is meant to say my AMH result is 31.1! Sorry I'm on my phone ;-/


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Oh and meant to ask after our consent  appt does anyone know how long it is before we can start rx? Uw can we start on my next menstral cycle?


----------



## Pretty please

Hi and welcome twinangel.  Sorry to hear about your losses.  That must have been truely awful for you and DH.  Good choice re the gcrm- seems like a few of you Irish lassies  have chosen the clinic.  Yeah, you will be able to start day 21 of your cycle as long as consents are done. Wishing you all the best.xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Great I was hoping that was the case! ;-)
Are you in the 2ww at the min morv?
Yeah gcrm gets a good name over here and it makes all the difference when ya have confidence in the clinic doesn't it! I feel really positive about it at the min anyway!lol


----------



## Pretty please

Yes, am in the middle of the dreaded 2WW!!!!  Mental torture!  By the way, you should get tons of eggs with a amh of that!!!! x


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Twinangelsmummu83

We too travelled over from NI and had IVF with GCRM in October. We've just had our first scan last Thursday and are expecting Twins! Wishing you all the very best for your treatment in the New Year!!

Dandygirl


----------



## JennMcC

parkeraah - hi and welcome! hope your treatment goes well,myself and dh similar,non smokers and pretty much non drinkers,gave up for 3 months before 1st tx and 2 before second,for some unknown reason me an dh dont seem to be compatible,we had icsi second time despite dhs sperm having no problems,and both times only got 1 embryo but were really lucky to get bfps both times and i think giving up what little we drank probably just had a placibo effect but i think state of mind really helps!
also,i dont know too much about assisted hatching but i have been reading some posts on here about it raising your chances,might be worth just asking about if you are pinning a lot of hope on 1 try xxx


----------



## minimay

Morv - !!! I am quietly celebrating for you. A line is a line and the drugs will be well out your system is imagine. Let us know how you get on tomorrow  

Twinmummy - Hi and welcome. I think a lot of people travel to the gcrm. They are good for getting as much done at the one appt as possible. I am so so sorry to hear of your loss   one of my little boys lost his battle at 7wks. I am lucky that his twin is a healthy little monkey.
Re assisted hatching, I think they don't advise this if you make it to blast. We asked about it and was told it could damage the embryo. 

Parker - hi and welcome. I hope this cycle will be lucky for you. 

Xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Morv:  You are doing well.  Not too long to go.  Now step away from th epee sticks!!      Hoping that it is all a good sign.  With my last BFP, I got implantation bleeding.  Just 4 tiny tiny dots of red blood 3 days after et.

Dandygirl:  Very exciting.  You will be with all the other pregnant ladies.  Hop ethat you are feeling well.

Piggy:  Thanks.  Pain wise, I am a million times better since starting the pessaries.  Like a different woman!  

Juniorpark:  I have just used the main facility in Glasgow.

MW1:  Hope that you are well?

Jenn:  Congrats.  That is fantastic news.  You must be over the moon.

Cosmogirl:  Hiya and welcome.  I also have severe endometriosis and several surgeries for it and the damage that it has caused.  I am always on the pill unless doing IVF.  It was decided by the gynae that this was my best course of action as it is too aggressive otherwise and I am highly unlikely to fall pregnant naturally as I don't really have cycles.  GCRM agreed that the pill was best for me.  Anything to try and slow the endo down a bit and buy me some time.  I totally get what you mean though and it is so tough as I can't even try inbetweem to conceive and there is never even the slightest chance that it mught happen.  However, in the ling run I think that it is the best for me and my endo.

Parkeraah:  Welcome and wish you lots of luck for your treatment.  I have been having acupuncture.

Twinsangelmummy:  Welcome.  I am very sorry to hear of your loss.    All the best for your next cycle.  You should be able to get started soon.  Your AMH is good.  Mine is 36 so I was on a responder protocol to make sure that I got enough good quality eggs and not too many poor quality ones.  Got 10 in the end so pleased with that.

Minimay:  How are you getting on?

Afm, well I had a second scan today for my FET and my lining is 7.2mm to 8mm.  They seem happy with this.  The fluid also seems to have gone, although I am still convinced that I am passing it and that the fact that it was there may be a problem for implantation.  Anyway, I need to go with the experts so I have et tom!  Praying that my emby survives and that they don't need to thaw more than one!  Not feeling very positive but will see.

xx


----------



## minimay

Spl - good luck today! Fingers crossed for the thaw. Are you having eSET? It's so nerve raking waiting for the call. We lost our 1st embie but in a way I feel it wasn't meant to be and the one I got put back has stuck. Like you I wasn't feeling positive but there doesnt seem to be a rule with what works and what doesn't.
Hope et goes smoothly! Soon you will be pupo!  
Xxx


----------



## Pretty please

Spl- hoping all goes well today.

I've had stepped away from the pee sticks...as of 5 mins ago!!!!.  Have done a couple of tests first thing and they are a lighter line (can hardley see them).  It must have been the hcg jag after all :-(        Anyway, I'm still only 6dp3dt so its still very early days.  Not going to test again till at least Sunday.  At least I know that the hcg is going and any result from a few days onwards will be a true one.

xx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Hello! It's lovely to read so many positive stories from here. We were thinking to going to AGRC, but we live in Scotland and are now thinking of GCRM. 

We have done four ICSIs, and got incredibly lucky on our second one. Our DD is now two. She came from two eggs, and one embryo - one of the eggs didn't fertilise. My AMH is 0.8 and I am a very poor responder. The last IVF was cancelled last week and I'm devastated. I feel as though it'll never happen again. I know I'm so lucky to have our DD, but I'm desperate to give her a sibling. 

I'm just wondering if GCRM is good with poor responders. I have always had the long protocol and have read that the flexible antagonist may be better for me. Do GCRM do this? I feel as though my chances of success are slipping away. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Girls

Minimay - was interested in what you said about getting your drugs on the NHS as technically I am in the same boat, I qualify for IVF on NHS but waiting list is too long in my area.

What healthboard area do you fall into?

I can feel a debate with my GP coming on, bring it on!

AFM - still no word on a date for the Ultrasound, hoping to get it soon.

Move - crossing my fingers for you during this TWW.

JPx


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Apple Orchard

I too have low AMH for my age and GCRM advised me to take the DHEA drugs for 3 months before staring IVF with them. We then did the flare protocol and am now over 8 weeks pregnant with twins. We re-tested my AMH when I did the IVF and while the result hadn't changed, and we can't obviously confirm that our egg quality increased because of the DHEA, we are obviously delighted with the results. We got 4 follicles with 3 eggs, all 3 fertilised and 2 put back on day 3 (1x10cell and 1x8cell) the 3rd didn't make it to blastocyst and so wasn't suitable for freezing. 

Hope that helps

D


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Minimay:  Thanks.  Yes, just the one for me again.  I have other health issues and sure that my body could sustain more than one pregnancy.  It was unbelievably nerve wracking this morning!!

Morv:  I am glad that you have stepped away from the pee sticks.    I posted something on this thread a couple of weeks back.  It is something like day 12 until there would be enough hcg in your system to be detected.  Stay positive.

Apple Orchard:  Welcome.  Sorry, I can't advise as I am not in the same situation.  I am sure that you could phone and speak to someone.

Juniorpark:  Me too.  I am on the 2.5yr NHS list so would also be interested in finding out about the meds thing.

Afm, well after a very tense morning, I received the phone call to say that our emby survived the thaw and that we all go for transfer this afternoon.  Not sure on the quality yet though but will find that out soon.  Fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## Juniorpark

Crossing everything for you Spl x


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Dandygirl

Where did you get your dhea from?  Have read a bit about it previously but I got a bit overwhelmed with info.

JPx


----------



## Pretty please

Hope transfer went well Spl!!!  x


----------



## Piggy 0

Hope you got on well  spl!!
Hi to everyone joining the thread


----------



## dandygirl

Hiya Juniorpark

Dr Marco in GCRM gave us the information on where to get it... it came direct from the USA as I don't think you can get it here, but I had it delivered to me in around 7 days, so it was fairly quick. Think it was a website called pricepower.com

D


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Just a quick wee update. Transfer itself went very well. 8 mins all in. Very smooth. However,blast not so good. It was still collapsed when they put it in. Last time,it had re expanded to full quality by transfer. This time still collapsed. They said can still work but wee bit of reading online seems to suggest otherwise to be honest. So not really positive but will go thro the motions. 

Hope that you are well. 

Xx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Thank you all for your replies and welcome. Thank you Dandy for your info. Firstly, congratulations! Brilliant news. You must be over the moon. Its a wonderful feeling!

Secondly, very interesting about DHEA. I just did some reading about that the other night! Did they check your levels of DHEA first or did they just start you? Do you know how many antral follicles you had? Last time I had two, but then only one follicle grew. It grew so slowly that the cycle had to be cancelled. Do you know why he chose the flare protocol over the short protocol? I'm sorry for all the questions and hope you dont mind.

Spl, I just did a bit of reading too and found this 
http://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/frozen-embryo-transfers-fet/699365-collapsed-blasts-any-experiance-success-stories.html. /links
All may not be lost at all.

Do GCRM always do blasts, no matter how many eggs you get?

Thank you again.


----------



## Pretty please

Hi appleorchard.  GCRM only tend to do blasts if you have  4 or 5 plus good looking eggs at day 3.  If you have a 3 day transfer they will leave the others to see if they become blasts and freeze them if they do.  

Well madness has truely arrived!!!  I'm getting really bad cramps tonight and convincing myself its not worked :-(


----------



## Pretty please

Spl- fingers crossed hun.  Lets hope that blast springs back up.  Glad we have another joining me on the 2 week madness!!!


----------



## Apple Orchard

I had cramps when I was in my 2ww and it worked! DD is now 2! So who knows. When do you test?


----------



## Pretty please

I have my blood test next Wed, which will be 15dpo.  As you can see I'm a serial tester though!!!!!!!  Would say that I won't do one before Tuesday but know I will never hold out till then!!!  xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Morning ladies

Hope that you are all well? It's wild outside!!

Apple orchard: Thank you so much for that. I really really appreciate it. They only push embryos to blast if they think that there's enough of them. For my fresh cycle,I got 10 eggs and 8 fertilised. All 8 were still doing well on day 3 so we were given the option to freeze them or push to blast. We pushed all 8 to blast and 4 made it. 

Morv: cramping can also be a good sign too.  What type of tests do you use? 

Xx


----------



## parkeraah

Hi guys - wow this is a fast moving thread!!!  Can't keep up with you all.... lol

Och Morv - I am sure that you will get your bfp.....  not long to wait now for your blood test.....

Can I ask - does the GCRM recommend you taking any vits or anything?  As I am now 3 yrs into this I have tried every potion - every tablet possible but in the end gave it all up - even stopped taking folic acid - which I have started back again as off oct......

How is everyone else today - any of our ladies with bumps starting to "feel" the effects yet

Horrible morning isn't it - didn't even dare put the brolly up today coming into work for fear of being blown away!!!!


----------



## Pretty please

I think I'm going stark raving mad!!!!  There I was thinking how calm I was this time round, then Wednesday comes and I fall apart!!!  I've done more tests than I dare to admit, a few of which have shown the faintest possible lines but the majority nothing.  My head is fried!  Why oh why did I ever start testing?!!!!!  I know that I should step away from the pee sticks but now I've started on this route, its now like an addiction.  My cramps are really sore now and if I had to make a bet I would say that its an  80% chance it hasn't worked.  I have 3 first response tests left (my preferred choice) so I'm going to do another in the morning.  That will be 11dpo and in the past its showed positive for me by then.  Sorry for the "me" post- needed to rant.  x


----------



## minimay

Morv -    I've never tested before day13po. With the boys I tested +ve on the Thurs but neg on the Fri and the wait for the hcg was agonizing! I know you'll test anyway so am sending loads of positive vibes your way     
Let us know how you get on.....


----------



## parkeraah

Awh morv u must b going crazy, the 2ww has always been torture.  Just remember it's not over till u get your blood results even these tests can b wrong mind.  Keep strong and positive not long now.  Sending u lots of big hugs x x x


----------



## Apple Orchard

How did you get on this morning? The 2ww is really hard. Hang on in there.


----------



## Pretty please

Another bfn :-(      I'm so emotionally drained that even keeping my eyes open is sore (that sounds mad doesnt it!).  Running out of tests now, only 2 left so will leave them for tomorrow and monday morning.  Think I'm realising that my dream may be over......sorry to be bringing down the pma of the thread!!!  xx


----------



## Apple Orchard

I wouldn't give up yet. It's still too early to tell. Try to keep positive, if you can x


----------



## minimay

Morv, if you can hold off till Monday. There is every chance that your hcg is just too low to be detected. Even at day 13 if it was 12.5 you would have an hcg of >25 on Otd which is what they are looking for. Neg tests will bring you down. Stay positive, sending lots and lots of positive vibes!


----------



## Pretty please

Thanks girls, your right.  Will try and hold off till Monday.  xxx


----------



## Juniorpark

Morv

Try and hold off if you can, I used to be addicted to pee sticks and they really brought me down.  Now I stay away from them and wait for AF.  

Every time you feel the urge come on here and rant.  We will always be here to listen  

Jp x


----------



## Pretty please

Thanks so much....if ever there was a reason to put people off testing early, its reading my rants!!!  Broke down with dh today, and admitted that I thought it was all over.  He was great, despite being a man who isn't overly emotional.  Said that our wee boy and I are all he could ever wanted.....bless him.  Thank you all for reading my posts and finding the time to respond- even if you think I'm a nutter!!!  Just want to fast forward  to Wednesday.  xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Parkeraah:  I asked about the vitamin but they didn't seem too bothered.  I take folic acid 5mg and that is it.

Morv:  I really hope that you haven't tested again and that you wait until tomorrow.    When is your otd?  That is lovely what hubby said and I am sure that it comforted you.  Thinking about you and   for that BFP.

Minimay, Juniorpark and Apple Orchard:  I hope that you are well?

Afm, well ladies I am convinced that this 2ww is a total waste of time and drugs for me.  I think that the emby was gone before it was transferred.  I am getting none of the same symptoms as my last BFP.  I just wish that the 2ww would pass quickly so that I can move on and have a glass of wine!!

xx


----------



## minimay

Spl - stay positive. You had top quality blasts. This cycle my blast was 'reasonable' quality according to my review letter (2bc) so also not very expanded and it seems to have stuck so it can happen. 
Maybe you'll be waiting longer than you think for that glass of wine


----------



## Apple Orchard

Spl, stick in there. The little embryo may well be making itself at home. 

Morv, I hope you managed to stop yourself from testing. I would wait until tomorrow, if you can. 

My consultant for this last cycle said I could take a multivit, but that it wouldn't make any difference. When I didi the cycle that resulted in my DD, I didn't do anything, other than brazil nuts, apricots and hot water bottles. I don't think there is much that can be done. 

I made my initial Appt with Dr Marco and it's on Jan 5th. Feel a bit excited, but mostly apprehensive. I hope they don't say there's really no hope. 

I'm still waiting for my period after my cancelled cycle. I last took drugs on 14 November. Does anyone know when I should expect it? 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## parkeraah

Awh Morv, I really do feel for you just now - but u r nearly there - Wed not long now - keep your chin up and stay postive.......

Thanks for the advance on the multi vit - not taking any at the mo - and prob wouldnt make much difference to me now if going to start treatment soon.

What is the hot water bottle for?  I thought after transfer you were to stay away from hot things like baths etc.......

Our appt is on thur now - getting ready to sign my bank balance away.....    not looking forward to that bit at all.......

did anyone else eat anything of drink anything different that they were told to


----------



## Apple Orchard

The hot water bottle was during stimulation. It's supposed to be good for the uterine lining, and developing follicles, I think! Yes, you don't use it during 2ww. 

The money part is indeed awful. After you've done it a few times, it gets frightening!

Good luck with your meeting.


----------



## parkeraah

Thanks Appleorchard - I am sure that they will (hopefully) tell me all about it...... been a "virgin" and all with the whole IVF process - very mind boggling indeed.


----------



## twinkle123

Haven't been on this thread for ages.  Have been taking a break from all things TTC before starting our next cycle next year.  Can't believe I'm writing this.  Did a test tonight and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still in shock! No IVF, all natural.

Can't quite believe this. Not sure what to do now. Do I phone GCRM? Do I still get an early scan?  Don't want to get excited but now I know we can do it ourselves!!!

x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Minimay:  Thanks.  I am just convinced that it was non viable when they put it in as there was no re-expansion at all.  Just need to wait and see I guess though.

Apple Orchard:  Oh, not long until you get started at all.    I think that we are all diff when it comes to thr drugs.  They muck up our systems so much.  Thanks.  I really wish that there was even the slightest chance!

Parkeraah:  I used a hot water bottle every night before ec and tried to make sure that I was getting 5 fruit and veg a day but that was about it.  The money is frightening indeed.

Twinkle:  That is fantastic news.  Congratulations!  Woo hoo!    Not sure but there is no harm in phoning and asking.  When was your last treatment?  Could it have been a late implanter?

Morv:  How are you getting on?

Afm, well no signs at all that I had last time when got BFP before m/c.  No sensitive nipples, smells, implantation bleeding etc...  Hope edging away.....

xx


----------



## JennMcC

Spl - dont give up hope yet,i didnt feel the same and was sure this tx would be bfn,you never know your luck    lots of luck to you,i also thought i cant wait for a wee wine and now ill be waiting a really long time so please dont worry yourself too much,2ww is torture,its what terrorists should have to endure,they'd give up anything and we wouldnt need guantanamo etc lol!xxx

Morv - good luck,evrything crossed for you xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya

JennMc:  Thanks.  I am trying but difficult.  Just think how much you will enjoy that wine when you finally  get it!  

Morv:  All the best for tomorrow.  Will be thinking about you.   

Hope that everyone else is well.

Afm, sorry if tmi   but I have  noticed an increase in discharge (not the pessaries).  ANyone else get this during 2ww?

xx


----------



## Mw1

Good luck morv!!!x fingers crossed for ux


----------



## Apple Orchard

Yes, don't give up! Apparently every pregnancy is different. I had absolutely no sign at all that it had worked and then a week after test day, I started to feel very sick indeed. It may just be too early to feel anything. Increase of discharge may be a good sign, I don't know tho. 

Morv - the very best of luck for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## Pretty please

Thanks girls.  Sadly this baby was never meant to be.  I started bleeding yesterday and today its a full on bleed.  I am devestated.  As you all know, I was testing like a mad woman since Thursday last week, so by Sunday I definately knew it was all over.  My period coming just confirmed it.  I've cried more tears than I thought possible.  DH has been really affected by it- more than I thought he would be, and seeing his pain just makes mine worse.  This was our last try.  We (or to be exact my poor parents!) have spent £14,000 on IVF, and the emotional rollercoaster is one I need to get off.  After losing seven babies in the last 3.5 years, I don't have strength left for any future disappointments so have to draw a line under this depressing chapter in my life.  Unbelievably I appear to have had my wee miracle 5 years ago without even realising that he was one, so I'll sign off tonight and give him the biggest cuddle I can.  You are all special woman who shouldnt have to endure this heartache and for those of you who have had bfp's- cherish every moment, and for the others, I truely wish your dreams come true.  xxx


----------



## Mw1

Morv I'm so very sorry!. I can't begin to kno how u feel right now but I can imagine x make ur life with ur little boy the very best it can b and cherish everyday with himx u need time to grieve and rest just now and hav some family timex all the best for the future xxx


----------



## Apple Orchard

I am so sorry Morv. Tears are in my eyes reading your post. It is so unbelievably painful and devastating and generally not something most people understand. You have your little boy and your husband. Take the time to recover from this devastation. I am sure there are no words right now that can make you feel any better. I really am so sorry. Thinking of you right now. Take good care xxx


----------



## JennMcC

Morv - i am so, so sorry and upset to read your post   . All my love to you and dh, im so glad you have your boy and hope and pray    that you find peace with what has happened. life can be so unfair and unrellenting,it is so infuriating to have money put such limits on us   . Sometimes we have to learn how to dance in the puddles when we cant see the sun. 
  I wish you every happiness with your family and your future Morv, again, im truley sorry xxx


----------



## minimay

Oh morv   I am so sorry. I just hope that it will get easier for you with time. Have lots of quality time with Dh and your little boy. And lots of big big cuddles. I am so devastated for you, you have been thru so much. Thanks for being a great ff   Xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

Morv: I so sorry. Words are useless at a time like this but please give yourself time to grieve. Make sure you get lots of cuddles and I hope that,with time,you can move on.  

Ladies,I just fell. Landed on my front but slightly to the side so not fully on tummy. Shoulder,ankle and hip took brunt of it. Bit worried I have damaged any emby which may still be alive. Nothing I can do about it but what do you think? Falls just bad for bumps?

Xx


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Morv
so sorry to hear your news as there's been such positivity on this thread recently. It takes as much courage (if not more) to give up treatment as it does to carry on and every couple has to do what is right for them. Wishing you and your family peace and happiness in moving forward

D


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Morv

Sending you   just now.  I doubt anything we can say will make you feel better, but we do understand and we are always here if you want to rant.

JPx


----------



## JennMcC

spl - lots of people get really clumsy or low bp at start of pregnancy and fall about all the time,im sure its too wee to be damaged and i think landing on your bum is prob more likey to loosen anything,although i would doubt that would do much damage at this stage either,put your feet up and relax for as long as you can. when is your test date,hope it doesnt drag for you,i really felt it this time,much longer than last,even though it wasnt lol! 

Was told by GCRM that someone has now chosen my eggs from the bank,so if any of you have are having egg share at GCRM in the next month or 2 and have chosen my eggs,i really hope they work for you,they apparently do better with other people's sperm than dh's,so all the best lol!

Hope all is going well ladies xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Awh Morv, I am so sorry that your journey has ended this way.  As previous posters have said - nothing that we say at this time can make it all better, you have to take time to come to terms with what has happened.  I wish you all the best for the future with your dh and lovely son x x x ((((( big hugs )))))


----------



## parkeraah

Hi guys 

Just a wee update from me.  Had my booking appt last night and we are now all good to go.  I have to ring them on day1/2 on next period which will be next week at some point and then they will make my appt for my injection of prostat?? (I think) for down regging.  Then once next period arrived to call them and it all starts so that will be some time mid jan..... got quite emotional last night when Tracy the nurse left the office to photo copy stuff - think just got over whelmed with all the information and as I am a first timer to IVF have no idea how it will all work/manage with work etc..... but I am going to take it one step at a time..... I am going to enjoy my xmas dinner/drinks as both ds and I have given up the vino for now (not that we drank too much) but I want to have a couple with my dinner - Tracy said fine as long as I don't drink once we start the other drugs and prostat.... so looks like I won't be having a drink to bring in the new year but in all honesty in work on the 3rd Jan so that won't bother me too much......

How is everyone else?


----------



## Apple Orchard

Spl, I really wouldn't worry. I think once it's there, it would take a lot to shift it. Why not phone? I'm sure a nurse would be able to reassure you. 

Afm, we received the welcome pack. I noticed that it says "a very low value (AMH) informs us that a patient should not undergo ovarian stimulation" and that if you have an AMH level of less than 1.5, they don't recommend treatment as the stim drugs won't work. My AMH is 0.8. Has anyone ever been treated here or anywhere with such a low AMH? In fact, I am beginning to wonder if we'd be best to call it a day. I have in fact written to Dr Marco and asked what he thinks. There doesn't seem much point in spending the money having the blood tests done and having an Appt if they think it's a waste of time and money. I'd be very grateful indeed for any success stories with an AMH level as low as mine. 

I hope everyone is doing okay.

Thank you


----------



## Apple Orchard

Parkeraah, it is all a bit daunting at first, but once things get going, you'll soon get into the swing of things. Hopefully for you, it will be first time lucky.


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Apple Orchard

I have a low amh of just 1.0 for my age of 38 and while Dr Marco did put us in the picture as regards our chances (we think we remember it as being less than 1%) we were prepared to give it one go. (We were refused NHS treatment based on the amh and fsh results) 

As you can see from my profile, we are now nearly 10 weeks pregnant with twins and can't wait for our next scan which is tuesday week! 

Don't forget with low amh you're looking for quality over quantity and we were lucky enough to get 4 follicles with 3 eggs, all 3 fertilised and we had 2 put back on Day 3 (unfortunately the 3rd wasn't good enough to freeze on day 5), my advice (for what its worth) is to have a chat with Dr Marco...he'll be very candid about your chances, but rest assured if you do decided to go ahead you'll have all the support from him and the team at gcrm that you could possibly want.

Hope this helps and doesn't leave you more confused!

D


----------



## Apple Orchard

Thank you very much indeed for that. I really am delighted for you. You must be so over the moon and excited / nervous abt your scan.

Did you have the ovarian assessment done before you met with Dr Marco? I've been told I need to have that done and it costs £190. So to have that and the consultation costs £350. I know it might seem ridiculous to worry abt that, but we're really strapped right now. I'd rather not spend that only to be told theres no point. I have never responded well to the drugs. I've always had the long protocol, but am not sure I'd respond any differently. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Apple Orchard

Just a question to add to my previous post (somehow I can't modify my post bcs I'm using my mum's iPad. I can't actually do a new post either using her iPad) - can someone respond really differently on  a different protocol? In other words would it be possible for me to get more eggs using a different protocol? Has anyone usually just got one egg and then changed protocols and got more?

Thank you!


----------



## dandygirl

Hi apple orchard

We were travelling over from Northern Ireland so we had all our assessments and tests done on the one day along with the consultation with Dr Marco. We already had our blood test results done here in NI and send bloods over to get the AMH done. In fairness to GCRM when they rang to give us the news of my low amh, they gave us the option to cancel the assessment and consultation but we had already decided to give it a shot so went over to GCRM anyway. 

in response to your protocol question, dr marco advised us that the flare protocol would give us our best shot, but he also advised me to start taking DHEA for 3 months as this is supposed to help egg quality, there does appear to be various types of protocol and perhaps some of the other threads can help you there, but it would appear that the flare protocol does give poor responders a better chance for quality eggs. this is our first IVF treatment so I don't have an personal experience of any of the other protocols.  Would it be possible for you to send on your details of previous treatments, blood tests, what drugs in the protocol etc so GCRM can have a look... and then aybe you could give Dr Marco a call before you book the assessments?

just a thought?

D


----------



## Apple Orchard

Thank you for all the info. I really appreciate it.  So you didn't have to pay the £190 for the ovarian scan and the AMH test? 

I have written to Dr Marco and given him a history. I haven't had a reply, but I only sent it last night. He will maybe say the same as with you, in that we have a less than one percent chance. I've read abt DHEA. Did he check your blood to see abt the testosterone levels? Or did you do it via your GP?

What made you go to GCRM? What tests / scans were you able to have done at home? It's amazing to come all that way! I bet you are glad you did!

Thank you again.


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Apple Orchard

Oh yes we still had to pay for the ovarian scan and amh test but as this was our very first treatment we had no previous results to go on so it was probably something we would have done anyways. Me and him indoors got all our blood tests done here by our gp (hiv, rubella etc) all those ones that they request you have done so that saved us a few quid. I didn't have testosterone levels checked (as far as I know!).

We are with a support group over here in NI and it was a couple of the other ladies had originally mentioned GCRM to us - we visited Origin in Belfast and Sims in Dublin, and set up a couple of phone calls to GRCM to see the cut of their gib (so to speak!). that along with sussing out their success rates gave us our decision. They seemed to have above average success with ladies of my age and low amh. i also had a good read of any opinions here as well! We were very impressed with them from the start and given our successful outcome (so far fingers crossed!) we couldn't recommend them highly enough. I found that there was always someone at the end of the phone to answer any questions and Dr. Marco/the nurses were reqlly quick to answer any wee questionfrom me.  We had our monitoring scans/bloods done in belfast and only went to glasgow for EC and stayed for ET which worked out well in our situation as there was no guarantee that we'd even get to EC. We used our annual hols so got to see a bit of lovely Scotland while we were over! 

Sorry might be rambling!!

D


----------



## su1977

Hi everyone,


Could anyone tell me what the protocol for a fet is at gcrm in a natural cycle and are you given any drugs either by injection or pessary?


Thanks su


----------



## minimay

Hi su - with a natural Fet you get bloods about 7-10 days into cycle and then every few days until ovulation detected. Et is calculated depending on the age of your embies and the day after et I had a pregnyl injection. Then its Otd bloods. Hope this helps. 

Someone asked a while ago re getting drugs prescribed by gp. I'm in north lanarkshire and got my drugs on the nhs whilst doing my fresh cycles. I wouldnt qualify now as i have a child and thus don't qualify for ivf on the nhs. I am however getting my clexane and prednisolone on nhs prescription since getting my bfp. Always worth asking! 

Xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies  

Parkeraah:  Glad that all is good to go.    Def take one step at a time.

Apple Orchard:  Sorry but I don't know about low AMH.  O am sure that Marco will get back to you soon.  I know that he was away for a bit down South.

Su1977:  Sorry but I can't advise as I have never had a natural fet.

Dandygirl, juniorpark. Jenn Mc, Minimay, Morv, Mw1:  Hope that you are all well.

Afm, sorry that I have been AWOL a bit but had a really rough week.    Started spotting with severe cramps on Thursday and so tested - BFN.  Have tested Friday, Saturday and Sunday and all BFN.  Fair to say that it is all over for us this cycle.    Gutted.  Totally devastated.  It was such a painful cycle for me as my endo pain was horrific on the estrogen tablets.  I couldn't empty my bladder really at all, pelvis was on fire and struggled to walk for three days.    I haven't started bleeding yet as think that the drugs are keeping it at bay.  It's really hard to continue taking all the meds when I know that it hasn't worked!  At least I get to stop them tomorrow.  To add to this, I have had real issues with my tail end, passing allsorts at the back and then coming through my fistula at the front, so this has made everything 10 times worse.  Feeling a bit better today but it is just all so raw.  Have to say that I am just not sure where to go from here.  Sorry for the down post.

xx


----------



## dandygirl

Hi spl

so sorry to hear that you've been having such a rough time. our thoughts are with you over the coming days and weeks


D


----------



## Apple Orchard

Spl, I am so sorry it didn't work for you. Thinking of you x


----------



## FertileRoad

Phoned GRCM today and they were fantastic with complete information. Booked in to have my ovarian scan on 15th. I will now be transferring from Nuffield to GCRM as Dr Low is retiring and nuffield could not tell me if anyone was going to take over my case, still waiting for the nurse at nuffield to phone. Downside is I have to pay to have the AMH test done again as they say their labs could have different results regulations etc. Maybe I'll get a better result. Re the ovarian scan is it an internal or external?


----------



## Piggy 0

Spl so sorry tohear you are having such a hard time of it take care!!!


----------



## parkeraah

Spl - I am so sorry hun x

Fertile Road - Its an internal the ovarian scan - nothing to worry about I had mine last month and to be honest a smear is worse.


----------



## JennMcC

spl - so sorry to hear your news,and the pain down below just adds to it,the drugs made me feel like that,not so much teh back though,but putting some natural yogurt on your bits does help with the stinging etc. big hugs to you, hope you figure out where you can go from here    xxx

2 weeks after my 8 week scan i had a bleed which has only ever happened to me at mc's so was terrified,as was dh,phoned inverclyde at 10 past 12 and was told they dont scan after 12 and that waiting til the monday (this was fri) to be scanned wouldnt make a difference to the outcome,so i had to phone the southern, where i am delivering but they hadnt recieved anything about me yet as widwife appt isnt until thurs but siad they would see me but were full so all they could suggest was a and e to wait til scan was available. so i phoned gcrm who said there was no doctor if there was a problem but they could scan me right away and check that everything was continuing normally and if there was a prob then i would just go to southern. thankfully when we got there and got teh scan,all was fine,heartbeat strong,so we were so relieved.really grateful to them for putting my mind at ease over the weekend!!!!

how is everyones tx etc going?xxx


----------



## Apple Orchard

JennMcC I'm very glad all was okay and great that GCRM gave you the scan. It wd have been terrible to have to wait all weekend. 

Dandygirl, I have had a reply from Dr Marco and he suggested Flare protocol and DHEA. how many bottles did you order from the company? Did you start gradually and then build up to 75 mg and did you have any side effects? Did you carry on taking it once treatment had started?

Sorry for all the questions!

I hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## FertileRoad

I keep reading post about DHEA can anyone tell me what this is?


----------



## Apple Orchard

Hi! I got this from the website Dr Marco suggested. 

He said it would help with egg and embryo quality and it also reduces miscarriage. 

 
"The Fountain of Youth


Pure Pharmaceutical DHEA! Highest Quality !

Manufactured by our Pharmaceutical Lab  
   Our Process is Under the Strictest of Controls  
 of Good Manufacturing Practices


Dehydroepiandrosterone

Pharmaceutical Grade DHEA (dehydroepiandrosterone) - maximum purity 99% HPLC
DHEA tablets made in US FDA registered facility. Made in USA.
Micronized DHEA for better absorption and bypasses liver first pass DHEA metabolism
Power Plus DHEA is 200 mesh or 74 micron or better. Smallest Particles for better bioavailability and Absorption

 
What is DHEA?

DHEA (dehydroepiandrosterone) has been hyped as a supplement that will deliver the virtual fountain of youth, with extravagant claims that it can slow aging, melt away fat, enhance memory, prevent osteoporosis, and increase libido. Naturally produced and released by the adrenal glands, DHEA is ultimately converted into estrogen (the female sex hormone) and androgen (the male sex hormone). 

With age, DHEA levels in the body naturally decline. Researchers are presently investigating whether these lower levels can explain certain age-related ailments--and whether taking DHEA supplements will keep them at bay. Specifically, scientists are examining DHEA’s power to protect against heart disease in older men, its ability to boost the immune system, and whether it can help in managing diabetes and easing lupus symptoms. The strongest evidence so far may be for DHEA’s power to enhance the quality of life of older people, increasing their energy level and ability to handle stress. 

DHEA (Dehydroepiandrosterone) is a natural hormone synthesized by the adrenal glands from cholesterol. In medical terms, it is a "precursor" of hormonal synthesis, like testosterone, estrogen and progesterone. Peak glandular extrusion is reached around age 21 and drops 90% by the age of 75.

What is DHEA?

DHEA is an abbreviation for dehydroepiandrosterone, a hormone produced primarily in the adrenal glands. DHEA is also produced in other parts of the body including the testicles, ovaries, and brain. After production, the bloodstream carries DHEA to tissues and cells. Some of it is converted to sex hormones testosterone and estrogens.

How is DHEA produced in the body?

In the body, cholesterol is the starting material to make all steroid hormones in the body. In the adrenal glands, cholesterol is converted to pregnenolone. Therefore pregnenolone is the very top of the hormone pyramid. Pregnenolone is converted to DHEA and a number of sex hormones including testosterone and estrogens.

What is a steroid?

Steroids are hormones. All of the steroid hormones produced in the body are made using cholesterol as the starting material. Some of the steroid hormones include DHEA, pregnenolone and the female hormones estrogen and progesterone and the male hormone testosterone.

Where does DHEA come from?

The source material for DHEA powder is derived from wild yams, which are grown commercially. Plant sterols (a class of plant hormones) are extracted from the wild yams. The most common sterol is diosgenin, which has a molecular structure very similar to DHEA. In the laboratory, the diosgenin extract is converted to DHEA by clipping away a few side chains by means of chemical reactions

Will natural yam extracts increase my DHEA levels?

No. Ingestion of wild yam extracts will not increase your DHEA levels. This is because the body does not have the necessary enzymes to make the conversions. Wild yam extracts can only be converted to DHEA in the laboratory and not in the human body. Taking wild yam extracts is just a waste of money.

How much DHEA do our body make?

Some researchers estimate that humans make between 10 and 15 mg of DHEA daily, but other researchers have estimated higher levels.

Will taking DHEA supplements suppress my natural DHEA production?
The production of most steroids in the body is controlled by a feedback loop. When hormone levels get too high, the body makes less of it, and when hormone levels are too low, the body makes more. However, DHEA is an exception to this rule. Preliminary studies do not seem to indicate a feedback loop for DHEA. It is suggested that small supplement DHEA dosage will not stop our body’s natural DHEA production. However, supplementation with high DHEA dosages and for a long period could have an influence in the body’s natural DHEA production.

What is DHEAS?

DHEAS stands for DHEA-Sulphate. DHEAS is the most abundant steroid in the blood of young adult humans. Your body makes most of its DHEA in the morning. DHEA levels in the body decline fairly rapidly during the day because DHEA is quickly cleared by the kidneys. However, DHEAS is cleared slower, and the blood levels remain much more stable during the day. When you take DHEA supplements, some of it will circulate as DHEA, but the majority (90% or more) will circulate as DHEAS"

I hope this helps.


----------



## parkeraah

Oh JennyMcc - what a horrible situation for you, glad that GCRM helped though - just goes to show though doesn't it.

Nothing to report from me, have not started period yet so have not had to make the call to GCRM to get my apt for my injection to down reg.  Hopefully I will be calling them on Friday.....

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Apple Orchard

I actually ordered 6 bottles as I think there was a discount on that amount and even though Dr. Marco said to take it for 3 months I wanted to make sure we had enough and I started on the 75mg as soon as I got them! I had emailed Dr. Marco to see when I should stop taking them and he emailed me to say that I could keep taking them throughout the treatment as he mentioned that studies show the longer you take it the better for the eggs. Don't think I had any specific side effects while taking it

Hope that helps and best of luck with your treatment!

D


----------



## Apple Orchard

Thank you Dandygirl. I have ordered my batch of DHEA and hope it comes soon! Lucky you for not having any side effects! I hope I don't either as they don't sound very pleasant!

When is your next scan - I think you mentioned it is on Tuesday?


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Apple Orchard

Yup we have our next scan on Tuesday morning... we're now on main stream NHS and this will be our first visit with midwife, doc etc so am trying to think about it too much as the more I think about it the more nervous I'm getting! We've held off telling any of our siblings as we wanted to get this next milestone out of the way so fingers crossed!

D


----------



## Apple Orchard

Yes, fingers crossed. I hope it goes really well! Not long to wait. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## parkeraah

Hi Dandygirl - yip let us know how your scan goes on tuesday.
My silly period hasn't turned up yet!!! grrrrrr - so getting a little anxious as if I came on today then day 21 would be 30th dec for my prostat injection.... any later and gcrm will be closed for the new year....... worried that I wont get my injection on time to start and dont want any further delays.....


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Dandygirl, Appleorchard, Piggy O, Parkeraah, Jenn Mc:  Thanks for your kind words.  

JennMcC:  Sorry to hear of the scare that you had and I am glad that the GCRM scanned you and that there was a lovely strong heartbeat.  How are you doing now?

Parkeraah:  Hope that the nasty af arrives soon.

Dandygirl:  ALl the best for your scan on Tuesday.  

Hi to everyone else and I hope that you are well.

Afm, I feel ok one day and then not the next.  Really struggling a bit at the moment.  In the last week alone, 4 friends have had babies and my sister in law is due today.  Finding it very hard indeed.    Anyway, bleed finally arrived and was very heavy and painful.  I have a review meeting in Jan with the clinic and we can discuss what my next steps are.  We have 2 blasts left.  Will see.  I also have my MRI scan in a week so see what the surgeons say about that and whether surgery will have to come before my next et.  Will see.

xx


----------



## FertileRoad

hi can someone send me the website for the DHEA that Dr Marco requests as I have to end January for my consultation think it maybe a good idea to get them into my system, what do you think?


----------



## JennMcC

SPL - thanks,im a lot better now and more settled. Hope you find your way and are feeling better soon,hopefully when the drugs are out of your system the physical symtoms might at least cool off xxx


----------



## Apple Orchard

The DHEA website is pricepower.com: http://www.pricespower.com/dhea.htm

Serene if you read this, I am sorry for not replying to your PM, but I can't on an iPad and my DH has been away with the computer. DHEA improves egg and embryo quality and lessens the risk if miscarriage. If you do a google search with DHEA and fertility, you will get loads of info. Most of the research has been done in the US and they are very keen on it there. Dr Marco recommends it too. I hope this helps and that you read this! I'm sorry again.

/links


----------



## Serene

Awwww thanks chicken for ur reply xxxxx Ur a star... Much Love

Had my scan today and all seems fine so far - Alot of activity in my right ovary... Left ovary was camera shy but folicals found there too - 

Many Folicals - Large ones in right. Think 11 large follicals, some small
Left ovary - 5 small follicals but difficult to see.

Right ovary was 9.2 and left 4.9 but difficult to measure the left.

Does anyone know if this all sounds good?

Very nice Clinic - Really nice staff and the assessment was nothing to worry about. Rather interesting watching everything on a large plasma screen!


----------



## JennMcC

Serene,that sounds good,i got 9 eggs at tx this time and i had 12 or 13 follies between the 2 ovaries so that sounds promising! got 11 at 1st tx and had about 18 or so follies but my follies were difficult to empty or something xx


----------



## parkeraah

Can I ask why u guys r taking dhea?  As when I asked if they suggested me to take anything they said just folic acid - although that was just the nurse not dr marco.


----------



## nina5

Hi. This is the first time I've posted, but I've been "stalking" this message board since I started treatment at the GCRM 18 months ago. Everyone here as such strength and courage which has kept me going through tricky spells. I wonder if anyone here has any similar experiences to me or advice for someone in my situation?!  


You will see from my signature that 2011 has been a fantastic year. Our son is more than we could have hoped for but we would love to give him a sibling. Last week we thought our dreams had come true - our first ever natural BFP! - something we never thought would happen (and probably did because we weren't really even trying). How cruel to be taken away from us just yesterday. Thankfully the miscarriage looks like it is going to be over quickly and of course now my mind is working overtime on the future. Our initial plan was to go back to GCRM for another round of ICSI once I'm done with breastfeeding, but now, maybe it's possible to do this naturally. I have so many questions which can't really be answered like maybe the PCOS and breastfeeding contributed to the miscarriage. Maybe I need the crinone gel I received after embryo transfer to help the bean stick. Maybe I should be on metformin or something? Maybe this was just a fluke and we could try naturally for years again and nothing would happen. I'm just not sure I am strong enough to go through the financial, psychological and physical stress of ICSI.


Has anyone been in a similar situation and been given advice from a consultant? Do you think it's cheeky to email Marco to ask if there's anything he'd recommend to help our chances of natural conception for a spell, before reconsidering ICSI? We've since moved to Aberdeen but I'd rather stick with the Docs who know me and gave us such a good outcome before. However, I don't want to act out of terms or seem like the slightly hysterical demanding patient I probably am - maybe they would expect me to make an appointment for a consultation, even though I don't think I'd be looking to start treatment in the next 3 months?


I hope you're all coping on this rollercoaster ride of fertility. The uncertaintly is absolute torture. 


Sticky thoughts for anyone going through treatment or with a much deserved BFP. 


Sorry for the long rambling first post!


----------



## bubblicous

Hi nina


firstly congrats on your baby boy and secondly so so sorry for your loss     Im afraid i dont really have any answers for you    however i dont really think pcos can cause miscarriage it more plays havoc with the actual ovulation ie you dont so it and as for breastfeeding im not really sure that can cause miscarriage either as lots of women breastfeed whilst pregnant 
Your miscarriage could have been just one of those things unfortunately 
obviously now your mind is in overdrive especially after getting a natural bfp you could try naturally again and become pregnant but you may not theres no way to know i guess if i was you id keep trying whilst i was breast feeding and then if nothing has happened by the time your finished i go back tot the gcrm and see what they say 


again im so sorry for your loss


----------



## JennMcC

hi nina,i also had natural bfp 4 years ago and for me it was a fluke iv never been on contraception since and it never happened thats not to say it wont for you,breast feeding cant cause misscarriage,sone people continue to feed toddler when they have 2nd baby,i asked if it would effect me if i got pg again and was told its fine,i would maybe keep trying while you're feeding and if no success maybe just set a time frame and if it hasnt happened go for more tx. not sure crinone can be used while feeding though if you do manange to get pg again but if you've stopped and get a natural it might help. sorry to hear your sad news but well done on ds!xx


----------



## dandygirl

HI ladies

just a quick post to let you all know how the scan went this morning, we were disappointed to find out that one of the embies has stopped growing since the scan at 7+5 but the other one is fighting fit and is even a few days ahead in size of 11+2. So a lot of mixed emotions at the moment as we had planned on telling siblings over the next couple of days but now we think that we'll wait as I'm back for another scan in 2 weeks just to make sure that the 'empty' sac isn't causing any issues...

thanks for all your support and best wishes ladies... we're still keeping positive!    

D


----------



## Apple Orchard

Nina, I would encourage you to keep trying, but as someone said, give yourselves a time limit. It could have been a fluke, but maybe not. The breastfeeding would not cause a miscarriage. I agree that it was one of those very sad things. 
I know of some one who had a little boy, then got pregnant with another, but m/c then couldn't get pregnant again so they tried IVF. It worked first time with twins. They stopped using contraceptives bcs they thought it couldn't happen. But it did! There's not much of a gap btwn the twins and the baby! So now they have four. 
We use DHEA to try and improve our chances of success. Only people with low ovarian reserve need it. 
Dandygirl, I am sorry for not wishing you luck. I had meant to but got caught up with car insurance that ran out today. The date crept up on me. Anyway, I am sorry that one didn't make it, but very delighted about the the other one. Great that it's fighting fit. What problems might you encounter with the empty sack? I hope you don't and that all is okay. 
Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Apple Orchard

I think they are just monitoring it closely to make sure it doesn't affect the other placenta and they told me it should absorb into the womb over time... there's more of a risk to the other foetus if they are sharing a placenta but mine were in two separate ones so they don't think it will have any effect... Back every 2 weeks for scans, so they're keeping a close eye on it and me. 

Am feeling much more positive this morning and trying to concentrate on the wee wriggling one we did see! 

Have you started taking the DHEA yet? Even though they recommend that you take it for 3 months and that seems like a long time, believe me the weeks fly by! 

D


----------



## parkeraah

Hi Nina, so sorry to hear of your m/c - a wee blessing to since natural - like the others don't think it would have been caused by breast feeding or pcos....... hope you get your bfp soon but do take time to think and possible try again for a natural pg......

Dandygirl - soz to hear about your scan, but good to know that you are remaining positive about the wiggly one - keep positive x

Appleorchard - thx for the explanation about the DHEA - wasn't sure if this should be something I should be taking.  My AMH level came back at 15.5 which they said was "normal" for my 36 yrs.....

AFM - period eventually arrive 4 days late grrrrr - so called GCRM yesterday and I am booked in for my prostat injection on the 3rd Jan at 8am as I am working that day   hope I don't get many side affects from it..... from there I think they order in my drugs and I get them once I have started my next period and get scanned..... trying to take it one step at a time but even writing this I am getting butterflies in the tummy  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Apple Orchard

Hello everyone!
D, I am glad you are feeling positive, having said that, you do have every right to feel sad too. It's hard when you lose one, but also good you can focus on the one you did see, iykwim. Let's hope that it absorbs into the womb quickly. I'm glad you are having scans every two weeks. Apart from anything else, it will be lovely for you to see your wriggler! There is nothing quite like seeing your baby on the screen. 
I haven't started yet as it hasn't arrived. I can't start taking it anyway until I've had my thyroid blood test on Monday. I want to do that drug free! Then I'll start. I'm rather dreading it bcs of the side effects. The thought of getting lots of spots is really awful or my hair falling out. I don't have much left as it's been falling out bcs of my thyroid! I cant afford to lose anymore. 
P, annoying your period came late. Always the way when you want it to come! I wish you lots of luck for your treatment. 
I hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## nina5

Thanks for the replies. I feel a bit more together now, although foolish for letting myself get SO excited about our BFP which only lasted a week. Totally off food and feel constantly nauseous, but trying to take something positive away from the experience. As my husband says, we'll just have to "crack on" over the next six months (now we know it's not entirely futile) and if no joy, it will be back to GCRM we go. Fingers crossed. 

Dandygirl: wishing your little bean sticky thoughts
Appleorchard: good luck with DHEA. Don't think that would be right for me as I think that can be on the high side in PCOS anyway. I guess if you're replacing a deficiency, you shouldn't get any side effects

Xx


----------



## Mw1

Hi ladies I followed this board religiously wen going through our first icsi in nov. Well we have had our first scan yesterday and we r having twins!!!!!. They measured 7+5 and we saw 2 lovely heartbeats!!!. We r totally over the moon!!!. We still hav a long road tho but we r keeping everything crossed our little dot and dash just stay nice and cosy in ther!!!. Thanx for all the support from u ladies, I don't think I'd hav got through it without u!!!. Good luck to everyonec


----------



## Apple Orchard

Congratulations! What wonderful news for you. You must be relieved to have seen the heartbeats. Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## dandygirl

MW1 - that's fantastic news... congratulations... wishing you loads of stickiness for the next few weeks until your next scan!

D


----------



## JennMcC

mw1 - congratulations!wonderful news!
Dandy - so sorry about your wee twinny,hopefully your other wee 1 keeps going strong!

well guys,i got my letter in from southern general for scan etc and phoned to make sure i would be under marco but hes left nhs altogether. sorry to bug you all when you are so stressed but im not sure what to do and this is the only scottish thread i follow. my choices are greenock (NOT happening as no docs and if anything happens its a blue light to paisley), paisley or southern,i dealt woith dr robbins when getting fert tests etc and then dr gaudoin with gcrm and ds so now im not sure if i should go back to paisley and deal with dr robbins or just stay at southern. totally gutted about dr marco. Has anyone dealt with paisley or southern before,any opinions would be welcomed x


----------



## Hope2468

Morning ladies, I'm a newbie on this forum, having previously posted on the eri forum. Hope u don't mind me joining. Thinking of going to GRCM as don't want to wait any longer. Just wondering if anyone had experiences in using grcm's satellite clinic in Edinburgh. 

Thanks


----------



## FertileRoad

Mw1 - did you request for twins or did it just happen, asking as me and my DP were talking about it the other day and if we are to have two children together I would like to go throught it only the once, ie can we ask Dr Marco to make this a possibility?


----------



## Mw1

Hey well we didn't request twins as such but we opted to put 2 embryos back. The clinic wouldn't normally advise it for our ages but my amh came back pretty poor and my husbands sperm count is awful so we thought that our situations only going to get worse over the years tgerfore it may b too bad in say 2 years tine to hav a sibling for a singleton. I also thought that by putting 2 back if one didn't work then hopefully the other would. This way our family is complete whether we decide to hav a third or not. I'm not saying itl b easy- itl b bloody hard work but if this is the only way we get to complete our family then wel take it. We r absolutely delighted and can't wait for our next scan- iv booked a private one for 10 wks the wel hav the normal nhs 12wk onex
I would say given ur ages they would put 2 embryos back for u but b sure u want 2 babies in a oner!. One labour sounds good but 2 screaming babies every night for years might not sound that good to uxx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Hope2468, I don't have personal experience, but I have a friend who used it and was delighted with the whole thing. I too have used eri, but am transferring to GCRM for our last go. What have you done so far?
Fertileroad, at GCRM they will transfer three embryos if you are over 40 in the hope that one will stick. At the age of 40 plus the chance of twins isn't so high. However, you still to be prepared to have two or three rather than one of you have two or three put back. Dr Marco will spk to you abt it. 
JennMcC, I have no experience of Glasgow, I'm sorry. 
Everyone else, I hope you're doing well.


----------



## Apple Orchard

Hope2468, I don't have personal experience, but I have a friend who used it and was delighted with the whole thing. I too have used eri, but am transferring to GCRM for our last go. What have you done so far?
Fertileroad, at GCRM they will transfer three embryos if you are over 40 in the hope that one will stick. At the age of 40 plus the chance of twins isn't so high. However, you still to be prepared to have two or three rather than one of you have two or three put back. Dr Marco will spk to you abt it, I'm sure and tell you what's best. 
JennMcC, I have no experience of Glasgow, I'm sorry. 
Everyone else, I hope you're doing well.


----------



## FertileRoad

Thanks MW1 - I feel we have maturity on our side and older family to help out IF we ever have a lucky one or brilliant 2. Keeping fingers crossed for my appointment on 25th January at 5.45. My employer making me feel bad as I cant make a meeting in Edinburgh as meeting finishes at 4pm then the travel back from Edinburgh back by 6.30. but I cant get another appointment until end Feb I am not wanting that.
Thanks AppleOrchid - I will ask all these questions to Dr Marco


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls. I'm due to start rx in jan/ feb time. I heard that at gcrm they give u aninjection to DR instead of nasal spray. Is this right? Also how long after injection will I start stimming approx? Thanks in advance x


----------



## JennMcC

Fertile road,i think your ages will allow 2,some clinics will put 3 in for older women but you might still be too young for that,good luck xx


----------



## bubblicous

jennmc - i had both of my girls at the paisley maternity and i cannot fault them in their care i was well looked after antenataly during labour and delivery and postnataly honestly i could speak higher of them and considering its such a busy hospital i didnt feel like a number or just another person  to them 
after having my girls i worked there too and it is honestly a lovely place ive got friends who have delivered there too and have had no problems with them at all 


it was also paisley i went to initally for help with conceiving and again i couldnt fault them  


The only reason i didnt have my little boy there was i  moved to orkney otherwise he would have been born in paisley maternity too


----------



## FertileRoad

JennaMcC - thanks for saying I maybe too young as I feel so old going through this process. Left it too late to meet the right guy and this what happens. Got my AMH and its now 6.8 told 15 % chance


----------



## parkeraah

Merry xmas everyone - hope all u guys that r going thru treatment r feeling ok today x x x


----------



## Apple Orchard

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## JennMcC

Happy christmas everyone! hope all is well thanks bubbles,just bit funny having a paisley baby since im from greenock lol!
6.8 isnt as low as some poeple and they have had their bfp's,so dont panic yet fertileroad!xxx


----------



## marionm

Hi there,would like to join you GCRM ladies please.
I am heading to GCRM today to pick up my drugs & starting this whole crazy process next Wednesday-excited but scared! Having IVF & on flare protocol as have just discovered my AMH is very low for my age-2.5 & I'm 33,bit gutted about that but need to be positive.
Went through a cycle last year in the Edinburgh Royal which was successful but ended in an early mc.
Would love to hear some positive stories from the GCRM ladies!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies. Was reading up last night that if u have a high AMH and have pcos gcrm may put u through the antagonist protocol where u don't DR and start stimming just. I have both these things and was wondering have any of u ladies went through antagonist protocol and if so how long usually is it from stimming to embryo transfer? I live in northern Ireland and am just trying to figure out how much time off work etc I will need as we are coming over to Scotland for the duration of the treatment. 

Hope everyone is doing ok wherever u are in your cycles x


----------



## parkeraah

Hi marionm - I donn't really know much about all the amh levels and protocols sorry as I am about to embark on my 1st IVF cycle with GCRM.  I am in next week (tue 8am) for the prostat injection to down reg.  Have u had yours then?  If so how did it go?  They will order my drugs next week I think and then its just a waiting game for me till af arrives b4 I start everything.

Not sure how I am feeling at the moment, have been so good watching what I have been eating and drinking and its all went out the window since xmas has come - lol.......

How is everyone else?


----------



## FertileRoad

JennMcC - thanks no not going to worry.
Merry Christmas to all and hopefully we will all be on here next year with good new!


----------



## Juniorpark

Hello Ladies

Haven't posted in a while but have been following your posts.

Update from me, had HSG and ultrasound on the nhs at RIE this month.  HSG fine when she actually found the entrance to my womb!  Ultrasound on day 21 showed two things, firstly I had ovulated - which is always good to know and secondly that womb lining was on the thin side for time in cycle.  I had a old this month a some wine at office Christmas lunch so not sure if that affected thickness of lining.  Didn't do the dance at the right time this month due to illness (and hangover!) so didn't expect anything.  Was surprised when AF arrived on day 22 and can only think this was as a result of the tv scan the day before.

Our next appointment is 5th at RIE so will chat to Dr then about next steps.

Hope you ladies are all okay, any feedback you can give me on the above always appreciated. 

JP x


----------



## Apple Orchard

JP, I'm not sure about the womb lining and cold / alcohol, but I wouldn't have thought the scan would bring on your period. Maybe I'm wrong. Who are you seeing at RIE and who did your scan? I did my first four treatments there. Are you scheduled for your IVF there? 

Hope everyone else doing well and that you all had a lovely Christmas. May 2012 bring us our dream come true.


----------



## Serene

Nurse phone and said my results from blood test and ovarian assessment was 39.... said it was good, what does that mean? didnt quite understand her??


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Sorry that I have been AWOL for a bit but I really struggled with the last negative cycle.  I seem to have missed so much but hope that you are all well and that those who are pregnant, are blossoming nicely and that those untaking treatment are surviving the drugs and that those with wounded hearts are starting to gain a bit of strength back.

Serene:  Was it your AMH result that was 39?

Twinangelsmummy83:  I had the antagonist protocol.  I DR with the pill for 3 months, started metformin and then the stimming drugs.  Think that I stimmed for about 10 days and then had ec.  If you have a flick through my diary you will get more detailed info.

Afm, Just plodding on.  3 friends had babies in the last 3 weeks as well as my sister in law.  I am very happy for them but it is also really difficult.  I also have a cousin, work colleague and 2 friends pregnant at the moment, leaving me as the only one without a baby or pregnant, yet we started in 2008.  Really tough.  Hoping to get started again soon.  Just waiting on my review appt to come around.  Wish that I could get one sooner though.

xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks sugarpielaura. Did u have antagonist protocol because of high AMH? Just hoping I don't have to go on pill for 3 months!:-/


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi twinangelsmummy,

Yes,I have high amh. No,the 3 months on the pill was my D/R because I have severe endo. Helps to shut my while system down. Guess you will just do the normal d/r. 

Xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Oh rite thankyou. That's a relief. Long time to be DR. I'm sure u felt it was going on forever! I can't wait to get started again! Roll on 9 th jan for appts! X


----------



## sugarpielaura

It wasn't too bad as I already was running the pill together as I do that for my endo,so when I had my appts,cycle worked well and I just had one month to go. Plus I've never had to sniff or take the d/r drugs whih is good.  

All the best for 9th. We might be cycling together. 

Xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks mrs. Wud be good to have a cycle buddy so fingers crossed! ;-) u going for fresh or Fet?x


----------



## sugarpielaura

It'll be another fet for me. 

Xx


----------



## parkeraah

wow sugarpielaura that was a long time down regging.  Hope your next cycle goes well and you get your bfp.

Twinangelsmummy83 - are u doing a fresh cycle or fet?

Kinda getting nervous now as my injection for down reg is next tue.... trying not to get stressed out with it all already!

Can I ask u guys - hope do u manage to cope with all the scans/bloods etc and getting time of from work?  I know that most things can be done before 9 (well I hope) but I am starting to get a little worried....... I only get 4 weeks holidays and I already have 3 of those put in for next year due to school hols as I have a 5yr old..... and they have also just given us new contracts which reduces our sick time to 1 week from 4!!!!  Which I am not happy about one bit.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya,

My work don't know anything about my treatment. I always get bloods and scans done early on at 7.30ish. 

Xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi pakeraah. I am having a fresh cycle. My first cyclewas here in Belfast but W/L are too long and my baby boys died in august and the longer I wait the longer I'll have to worry and build it all up so just want to get started as soon as. So coming over to Scotland next week for ovarian ax, initial consultation and appt with nurse and hoping to get started pretty soon after. Hopefully the next af!


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Guys,

Sugarpielaura - my work no nothing either, and I would like to keep it that way lol....... but see that so many people take some sick leave to cover when they have embro transfer...... I am just hoping that depending on when that is that I maybe able to possibly change my working days as give some excuse to them........

Twinangelsmummy83 - I did see that your little ones went to heaven - I am so sorry for your loss - must be very difficult having to go thru it all again but as you say the longer you wait the more anxious you will get.

This is my first ever cycle - and have to say so far GCRM have been good.  I suppose I will find out how good shortly when it all starts.

Hope all goes well with your ovarian scan etc next week.....

Hears to 2012 and some more bfp's.........


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thank you. Here's hoping 2012 is a much better year!!
Sugarpielaura I took offend whole time from stimming until I was 11 weeks pregnant. Went off sick. Doing the same this time ! X


----------



## parkeraah

twinangelsmummy83 - did you say u took sick leave from your work for 11 weeks ?


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Yes until I was 10 1/2 weeks pregnant so it  actually ended up 12 weeks! I had quite bad side effects of drugs especially when DR and was quite stressed out in work at the time so just took myself out of it. Just thought nothing is more important to me than a baby so I just did everything I possibly could! Im a physio so my job is quite physically demanding so just didn't want to put my little babies at risk. I know it sounds a bit OTT but I just did what I felt was right and work stood by me x


----------



## Apple Orchard

I actually did the same! To me the most important thing was having a healthy baby, so I did what I needed to do. I would do it again if necessary. I think it's a great idea. First 12 weeks are quite tough and I have a physically demanding job too so it made sense to me. Work stood by me too.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Ladies,

Was it your gp who signed you off? I think that I would go crazy being off in the two ww. However,I really strugglefor the week that I am on the estrogen drugs as they cause me a lot of pain. I struggled to walk for 3 days this cycle. I'm thinking that it might be better to be off for that week or 10 days but not sure how is go about it? Will the gp agree?

Xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Definately. Ur gp shud agree!! I was very emotional etc when going through it all so when I went to dr she actually suggested it. It's def work a go!ivf is very physically and emotionally demanding and sometimes u just need to put urself and ur embie first xxx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Yes, my doc signed me off. No problem. I was v anxious to make sure I gave our embryo the best chance possible. I wasn't off as such for two week wait. I did a bit, but I think only a half day per week. I didn't rest either though I kind of carried on as normal except without work! I then went back after my BFP for about three or four weeks and then went off for six or eight weeks. Certainly til after 12 weeks. I definitely think you and the embryo come first. Work will still be there at the end of it all.


----------



## parkeraah

Wow - 11 weeks off..... - having said that if you guys have physically demanding jobs then u would need that time off.
I only work 3 days since having ds who is 5, mon/wed/fri so hoping that the working every other day might help with scans bloods etc, and if i need time off go in a chat to them but I dont want to tell them about the IVF.... dont think my work would be that sympathetic.  I am a travel agent so sit behind a desk mostly,,,,, no heavy lifting as such (or what there is I can avoid..... lol)
As u say though u need to do what is best for you and the embi at the time.......


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Exactly misus u just do whatever you FEEL is right and not what anyone tells you to do. That way you will have no regrets whatever the outcome. Xx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Not having regrets is very important so, yes, do what you feel is right. 

I guess it's not long til your treatment starts Parkeraah and Twinangelsmummy83. 

Good luck!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks apple orchard. Hopefully I'll be starting end jan/ start feb as long as af plays ball!! I'll knowmore next Monday! Just want it be be now!! Lol x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Happy new year ladies. Hope u all have a good night whatever you are doing and really hope 2012 is a very good year for us allxxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Yeah won't be long at all to start once my af arrives then I will b on my way.....  Not quite sure what effects I will get from the injection to down reg but will find out v soon. 
Happy new year to u all when it comes tonight, having a quiet night tonight then heading to my mum and dads for dinner tomorrow since I had everyone over for Xmas......
Good luck to us all and will keep u posted re my appt on tue am.
Will defo take your advice ladies and if I need to take time off then I will do.  X


----------



## parkeraah

hAPPY  NEW YEAR x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Twinsangelsmummy:  Thanks.  I know that you are right but have never asked for a Dr's line before and had visions of her just saying no.  I was also wondering what they put on the line as my work don't know that I am doing IVF.

Parkerah:  I am the same.  I have had a fresh cycle and 2 frozen cycles and my work don't know wnything about it.  For the last 2 FET cycles, I have always got my appointments first thing at 7.30am and that way I am still in work on time and then for my et, I go to work in the morning, my et has always been in the afternoon at 1ish so I say that I have a procedure to work and that I will be off the next day.  That's it.  Like I said earlier though, I may try and get sined off for the week when I am taking the oestrogen tablets though as they put me in so much pain.  Will see though.  I am the kind of person that goes crazy at home and worry about every slightest thing.  I hope that your appt goes well tomorrow.

Apple Orchard:  Thanks.  was your GP happy enough to sign you off?  Based on what grounds?  I agree that it is important that we come first but wondered what your GP put on the line?

Afm, I think that I may have a UTI which is driving me crazy!!    I have my review appt in mid Jan and am hoping that we can start FET at the end of Jan.  Will see what is said though I guess.  I don't think that anything is going to be changed from my last treatment though.

Thanks ladies,

xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi sugarpielaura hope u had a good new year. My dr just wrote stress on my sickline. My work did know about my ivf but dr still just wrote stress on the line xxx


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Apple Orchard

Thanks for the reply, sorry for the delay in coming back to you.

We are seeing Dr Tay on Thursday at the RIE.  We won't be able to have any IVF at the RIE as although I am eligible for IVF on the NHS the waiting list is too long, and Dr Tay said to me at the first appointment I would not reach the top of the list before I am 40.  So, if we opt for IVF we will need to go private, and would choose GCRM.

JP


----------



## Apple Orchard

I self certified for the odd day off here and there. My work knew as it was impossible for them not to. My boss was actually quite supportive on the whole, although she hates absence. For the longer period, once I was pregnant, my GP wrote pregnancy complications. Technically there weren't any, although it wasn't a lie. My doc would not lie under any circs and I wouldn't ask her to. There were complications, however, in terms of stress and the possibility of contracting slap cheek. Because of what we had gone through, I was very anxious about the pregnancy and the doc was great about it. I didn't want her to put stress because in my line of work, stress is not a good thing to put on a sick line. 

JP, thank you for your reply. I remember the long waiting list at ERI. We weren't eligible for NHS treatment. In retrospect, I wish I had gone to GCRM for my last cycle. I think you have made the right choice going to GCRM. May you not need IVF? I see from your signature you have a low AMH. for me, that would be another good reason for GCRM. Dr Marco recommended DHEA for me three months prior to treatment, so I have started taking that, as well as Ubiquinol Q10 and whey protein. All in the hope of a positive outcome. 

Every one else, I hope you all had a happy new year. (I can't remember if I've said that already!)


----------



## Apple Orchard

PS JP, good luck for your appt on Thursday.


----------



## parkeraah

Ok guys having a bot of a wobble already this morn..... Heading off to gcrm soon...... Help x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the information about the sick line. I'm going to give it some serious thought. It's very difficult to cover my job if I'm off and its not just me that's affected. I usually end up returning to more hassle and stress after being off. Sometimes easier to just go in,if that makes sense. 

Parkerah: don't worry. Your appt will be fine. Just be careful in that wind. Let us know how you get on. 

Xx


----------



## parkeraah

Hi - soz for my wobble this morn, think its more the thought of it all starting and its getting to me already - was really nervous this morn.  But fine now..... awaiting the dreaded symptoms - if I get any that is.  Top of bottom where they jagged me is a little annoyed - but apart from that fine.

God getting into work was a nightmare today, loads of trees down and lots of over turned lorries - not nice at all.......

Sugarpielaura - I am the same kind off in my work - no one else really deals with my stuff and it would all lie there till I am back unless it is mega urgent - plus work for such a small company and everyone likes to know your own business......

Just trying to have a cup of red bush tea there - OMG its rank....... don't drink lots of tea but thought I would try and cut out as much caffine as poss now that I am on this road but dont think I will b able to drink much of it would rather not have any at all...... lol

Juniorpark - hope your appt goes well on thursday - keep us posted x

Will keep u guys posted with things - if you go out today be careful x


----------



## marionm

Hi there ladies,
Well the nerves are kicking in-start norethisterone on Thursday & feel so nervous about staring this cycle! Trying to stay positive but is difficult when the road ahead seems so long! Hope all you ladies are doing well whatever stage you are at.
Parkeraah-don't stress too much about caffeine,but if you want a cup of decaf tea just get some decaf tetley! Doesnt taste any different. X


----------



## parkeraah

Thx Marionm - will defo try them - the redbush ones I have are from tetley but they are horrible as you can tell from my last post...... lol

So what is the norethisterone then?  Is this a drug to down reg your cycle?


----------



## marionm

Parkeraah-the northisterone is to delay my next period then I'm in on the 18th for my prostap injection. Is that what you had today? How was it?


----------



## parkeraah

Yeah it was the prostap I had today.  It was fine, a little scratch - at top of you hip.... it was a little tender for a couple of hours but cant feel a thing now.  Said it could take around 2 days for any hormones to dip but some people feel it and other don't.  Hope I don't cause I will be a nightmare lol - already warned dh....

How come you are getting the northisterone to delay your period?


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I am glad that things have went well and that you are all started now.    I am hoping to have my next et mid Feb.

xx


----------



## marionm

I am on the short protocol do I don't need to down regulate-just take the northisterone for 13 days have a break for 5 days,then get the prostap injection then a week or so of gonal f. 
Are you on the long protocol? X


----------



## sugarpielaura

i am on the short protocol but I don't have prostrap at all.  For my fresh cycle, I took the pill for three months, bled and then started the injections on day one.  For FET cycles, I am on the pill for a month or two, bleed and then start the tablets and injections.

xx


----------



## parkeraah

Think I must b long as had injection today then wait for af to arrive then get scans/bloods then start stims injections.  My head is bursting tonight!  Think it's because I didn't get much sleep last night.  Going to watch river city then head to bed me thinks.  Back to work tomorrow again for moi.


----------



## Apple Orchard

I'm glad your appt went well Parkeraah. It is a nerve wracking thing, but you'll be fine once you get into the swing of things. You'll be glad to get going. Sometimes the waiting is the worst part. 

Those of you doing short, do you know what your AMH is? I just realised a few days ago that my AMH was done a year before I thought. It was 0.8 in May 2010 not 2011, so I hate to think how low it is now. Maybe he won't treat me now. 

We have our first consultation tomorrow. I feel rather nervous as I don't know what the outcome will be. He will probably ask for another AMH. I'd rather hoped to get away with not having one! 

Hope all okay tonight with everyone.


----------



## marionm

Apple orchard-I just found out a few months ago that my AMH is 2.5-pretty low as I'm only 33,was totally shocked but hoping the GCRM team can work their magic!


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All,

Wondering if I could join in the chatting.  I've been with GCRM for over a year now (see signature for the gory details!) and am about to commene my 5th frozen embryo cycle with them.  I'm doing a semi-natural cycle,with letrazol to make sure i ovulate and then just putting the embryos back (if they survive the thaw  ) at the right time after ovulation.  The regime got me pregnant once, but it didn't make it far enough  .    I'm hoping for some better luck in 2012.  

I'm actually based in Edinburgh and use the very handy satellite clinic but have now had countless visits to the GCRM too.  Hopefully I might be a useful resource for you!

Apple Orchard -  I think you will definetly need another AMH, but it will help them to get the protocol exactly right for you. So just think of it like that.

Hi to everyone else.  

C x


----------



## Apple Orchard

Hello Claire! Welcome! It's a great thread and very supportive. You have certainly been through the mill with all your treatments. I do hope 2012 brings you a much deserved BFP. 

In fact, I hope 2012 brings us all much deserved BFPs. 

Yes, I'm sure I will need another one done. Perhaps they can squeeze me in tomorrow when we are there anyway. 

MarionM, yes, for your age your AMH is low. I too hope they can work their magic for you. Are you starting treatment now? Have you had treatment before?


----------



## Apple Orchard

PS What is prostrap? I've not heard of it.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls! All these different protocols and drugs are confusing me! Lol do any of u know if gcrm test thyroid function? I got mine tested and it came back ok but I'm not convinced! X


----------



## Apple Orchard

With thyroid function tests, if you get hold of the numbers for T4 and TSH, I can help you interpret them. I have had an under active thyroid for years.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

15.3 is T4 and TSH is 2.68?


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

I got it tested about 12 weeks after I had the boys If that makes any difference? Thank u


----------



## Apple Orchard

Technically you are not hypothyroid, but for me the TSH is too high and the T4 is quite low. When I was first diagnosed in 2004 after years and years of I'll health, my TSH was 3.14 and my T4 was 14. If I were being tested now and had those results, I would be classed as not hypo. It may be worth pursuing. How do you actually feel? In my email Dr Marco said that my TSH should be no higher than 2.5. I would def speak to him and if necessary postpone treatment. Your thyroid hormone is crucial.. Where are you based?


----------



## Apple Orchard

I think it may make a difference and would have it tested again ASAP. During pregnancy, your levels can fall. Not sure how long it takes for them to go back to normal. I don't mean to paint a gloomy picture, but it's worth checking out.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks. I live in Belfast. I'll maybe fone gp in am and e mail dr marco and see what he says. I go over to gcrm on Monday anyway so hopefully they can tell me what I should do. How long would I need to postpone treatment for?


----------



## Apple Orchard

You may not need to postpone treatment at all, I'm not sure. That's worst case scenario, I think. Maybe three months or so, or maybe less. I guess just til your levels go up and down. As in TSH down and T4 up. It may be that everyone says they are okay. It depends how you feel. 

I always meant to say how very sorry I am about your twin boys. I cannot imagine how utterly dreadful that must have been. You are very courageous to try again so soon. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Apple: I'm sure that they will want to check it again. Is it your first appt with Dr tom or for all the tests? I hope that it goes well. 

Claire: Welcome and sorry to hear of the difficult time you have had. I hope the next oneis your time. I'm interested in your semi natural cycle. Why are you doing that over a medicated cycle? What drugs do you need to take? I ask because I suffer a lot of pain on the fet drugs and an alternative would be good. Do you have many frosties left? How many do you have put back each time? Sorry for lthe qs. 

Twin: sorry,I don't know anything about that really. 

Xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks I emailed dr marco so I'll see what he says. Hopefully it will be ok. I heard thyroid can fluctuate daily!I've never had it tested before,even before last cycle! Thank you. I have to try again ASAP cos otherwise I don't think I would go through with it! It was and still is a very difficult time but I promised my boys I wouldn't give up so I'm just pushing forward. Hope is the only thing keeping be going at the minute! Xx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Twin, look it up online and see if you can find out anything. I hope so. Please be assured, you may not have to postpone at all. I don't know and perhaps shouldnt have said anything. I am sorry. In the meantime, please try not to worry. Your levels may be fine.  I think it is worth asking and checking your levels before starting just to be sure all is okay. 

Thank you SPL. Yes, it's my first appt. nervous!  Off to try and sleep now!


----------



## Apple Orchard

You are very brave and I can definitely see your point about doing it now or it would be too hard. I really do hope that you get another BFP and that it's okay this time. I am sure it will remain hard for a while yet. It's still early days for you. 

Fingers crossed for success xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thank you
Fingers crossed for you too! 
Hopefully dr marco will email me back tomo. Hope he doesn't think I'm Cheeky e mailing him! I'd just rather know what he thinks! 

Xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

So dr marco got back to me and said prof nelson is my consultant and he specialises in thyroid function and he may recommend low level thyroxine but because I got pregnant before it might be ok. Phew! Was worried for a bit there! Getting tests repeated today anyway to recheck it! X


----------



## parkeraah

Morning guys, looks like I have missed loads since I was last on.......

Twin - glad Dr Marco got back to u so quickly - hopefully that has settled your mind at rest now with your possible thyroid problem......

Still dont think I have any pms symptoms as yet, apart from feeling tired (which in all honestly I always feel anyway) lol

How is everyone else today then?


----------



## Apple Orchard

I'm glad Dr Marco got back to you so quickly and I am glad too that all seems okay. 

I had my appt with the clinic today and I thought Dr Marco was great. He was very relaxed and I came away with some hope! I only wish I had gone there a lot sooner. It's completely different experience to the ERI. 

I hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks mrs glad ur appt went well!
I'll prob have to go on thyroxine but sure at least it's getting sorted! I got my thyroid antibodies test taken today too so fingers crossed!
I'm over onmonday for appt. Cant waitnow to go get a plan of action! X


----------



## Apple Orchard

I'm sure once you are taking medication, you'll feel much better. 

Yes, it's good to have a plan of action! Who are you seeing? X


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All,

Got a call from the GCRM this AM to say I could go ahead and start my letrazole tomorrow (day 4 of cycle) and then go into the Edinburgh satelite next Wednesday to for a scan and blood to see how things are looking.  Here I go again!

Sugarpie - for my first FET I did a medicated cycle because I have PCOS and so they didn't advise a natural cycle.  When that failed I asked if I could do a more natural cycle as I hated all the pessaries etc.  As I had always ovulated well on clomid, they suggested I try letrazole which is a similar but better drug usually used for IUI treatment (insemination).  I ovulated well on it and actually got pregnant the first time we used that approach (despite miscarrying later).  Despite having failures since, I want to keep using that method as its less hassle and fewer drugs.  I don't think its used often for FET and dont really know why but it will partly be due to the fact the medicated cycles were traditionally used for clinics who weren't open 7 days a week as you can effectively control the day of put back.  On natural or semi natural cycles the clinic needs to be open 7 days as you can't control the day the embryo needs to go back.  GCRM have always been fine with my preference.  You should ask them about it.  Hope that helps.

C x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

I'm seeing professor Scott nelson. Has anyone attended him before? What's he like? Hope he's nice! Dr marco included him in the email he sent me so he will know all the Craic when we go over! I'm nervous bout going! X


----------



## Hope2468

Appleorchard- glad ur appt went well. What was so different with gcrm and eri? I'm keen on gcrm, but other half would prefer to stay at eri! It's just the whole waiting list scenario is driving me mad! I have to wait another 4 months before I am even seen by consultant at eri!


----------



## Apple Orchard

I guess the main difference is that GCRM are willing to try something different with me and he didn't paint the gloomy picture that they did at the ERI. GCRM don't need our money, so I know they are not doing it for that. Perhaps they like a challenge! The dr at the ERI said that if we were to try again, we would be wasting our money. The dr at the GCRM sat with us and talked it all through. I really liked Dr Marco  he was confident, yet relaxed. I didn't feel that the ERI did much talking. At the end of the day, the ERI is essentially an NHS clinic and they don't have the back up or research facilities that the GCRM has. I would say, move to the GCRM. I wish very much we had done so earlier. For us, it will work out about £270 more, not including initial consultation. 
Also, it's months of waiting at the ERI! 
Having said all that, we will be eternally grateful to the ERI bcs we have our DD against all the odds.


----------



## Apple Orchard

Just to add to the above - we've obviously not used sat clinic in Ed, but a friend has and she says it's great. She has had three attempts and been pregnant twice! One ended in miscarriage, but the second didn't and she's now three months pregnant. 
Do you know what your AMH is?


----------



## Serene

I think my AMH is 32 or 39 - consultation at GCRM on the 12th very nervous!


----------



## Apple Orchard

JP, how did you get on yesterday with Dr Tay? I hope it went well. 

Dandygirl, how are things with you? Have you had another scan to check things are okay?

Hope everyone else doing very well.


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Ladies

Thanks for asking Apple Orchard.  Dr Tay was very nice yesterday.  He basically said that because both my HSG and Ultrasound
results were fine that there was nothing more he could do for me at present.  He suggested just to keep trying naturally if we
weren't keen on self funding IVF as miracles can happen.  He also offered to put us on the NHS waiting list for IVF, even although
at the last meeting he said to us that it was unlikely we would reach the top of the list before my 40th in July.  He said that if I
wanted he could put us on the list, because with the criteria changing the list is getting shorter.  I said to him, yes put us on the
list.  He said that the chances of IVF working given my AMH was less than 5% and my DH and have been thinking about things
over Christmas and we don't want to proceed with IVF with those odds.  We only have the funding for one private shot at IVF
and we don't want to have that one shot, it potentially fail and then that is the end of the road.

Dr Tay was pretty gloomy about the success rates, and went as far to say that a private clinic would treat us because we were
paying for it.  Now, having read stories on here, I don't believe that is the case with GCRM.  He also said that the best option for
us would be to do IVF with donor eggs.  Now, my little sister bless her has already offered to be my donor - only complication with
that is she is currently pregnant with my niece !

I think me and DH need to take some time out and think about things.  I've got a appointment with my Counsellor next week, so
hopefully that will help.

Hope you ladies are all okay.

JPx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Apple orchard got my thyroid retested and tsh is now 2.36! It's came down!;-)


----------



## Hope2468

Hi Ladies,

Appleorchard- I'm not sure what my AMH is? I think it is all normal, cause I think eri had tested me, and it's all clear.  I might request my records.

With us, again I have only one shot of self funding, and want to make sure that we have choose the right clinic.  

Am I right to think that GCRM has a better success rate?


----------



## Apple Orchard

JP, I had the same experience with the ERI. I know, as I am sure you do, that you don't have a great chance. Neither did I and my AMH was less than yours. We were given a less than 5% chance. It could be you. We have our DD and I know how lucky we are to have her - well, that could be you too. If I could give you any advice, it would be to put yourself on the waiting list and to go and see the GCRM. See what you make of them. As I said, I was very impressed and after being told at the ERI that we would be wasting our money, I came away from the consultation at GCRM having a bit of hope. I know we also have a less than 5% chance, but it is definitely worth a shot. Dr Marco told me to take DHEA and I have been doing that for about two weeks. One needs to take it for at least three months for it to have any effect. There are so many women out there, and many of them on this forum, who have been told to forget it with their own eggs, and they defied all the odds to become pregnant. You could be that one too. It is worth a shot. The reason we have kept going despite our very low chances is so that I don't wake up in ten years and say to myself, or my DH, I wish we had tried again. I want to know that I have done everything possible for us to have another child. I felt the same the first time round and I would have kept going had it not worked. Please don't give up. Try posing on the thread that is something like 'anyone gone ahead with IVF with low AMH'. There is a lot of support on that thread. A lot of people with success stories too. There is also a thread called Miracle Stories for the Low Days - or something like that. Miracles do happen and it could happen to you. Don't be put off the the ERI. I have a friend who also went there and she too got the chat about do you really want to go ahead, the chances are so low. She did and she got 7 eggs and ended up being pregnant with twins. 

TAM83, I am glad you got it retested and it seems fine now. It is within the limit that GCRM like. I am sure you are very relieved. 

Hope2468, yes GCRM have a better success rate. I would ask for your notes. We did and I am glad. It is good to see what's what! I would choose GCRM over ERI because with low AMH they do flare, rather than long protocol. Long does work, as I know, but now that my AMH is SO low, it is no good for me to have my system shut down completely. Dr Marco did say that there is a 5 - 10% chance of the cycle being cancelled. The ERI said I had a 1 - 2 % chance of getting eggs. Well, there is quite a difference there! 

If you are just thinking about going there, make an appt with Dr Marco and see what you think before making the final decision. We did not have an AMH test done, or indeed any other test done, so it only cost £160. It is worth spending that to see what is right for you. 

Keep me posted as to what you think and decide. xx


----------



## Hope2468

Apple orchard- did u just call the reception at eri to request for ur records? And ask them to send them out to u?


----------



## parkeraah

Hey guys starting to feel like poop  . Headaches just won't go away feel really tired bloated and dare I say constipated  . Anyone else feel like this on prostap


----------



## Apple Orchard

Hope2468, we put a request in writing. There is a form that needs filling in and a fee to pay. We went in and filled in the form and handed it straight back and then we went back to collect them. I'm sure it can all be done via the post tho. I think it needs to be in writing, but you could phone to ask. 

I had a constant headache whilst on down reg drugs and generally felt dreadful. Like you, I was tired, but I was very irritable too. Not nice for DH! 

Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Claireyttc:  Thanks for that information.  I also have slight PCOS and severe endo so will perhaps say to them at my review meeting next week.  I also hate the pessaries and previously, ovulated well on clomid so i will see what they say.  Thanks.

i seem to have missed so much but now have a new computer so hopefully will be able to pop ona bit more.  Hope that you are all well.

xx


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Apple Orchard and all other ladies

Sorry it's been a while since i've posted, but have tried to keep track of you all... we're now at 15 weeks and all appears to be going well but like everybody else in this situation we're just taking it one day at a time.

Just to give any new ladies some positive information, we too were give less than 1% chance of getting pregnant as I have very low amh (just 1), in fact we were turned down by the nhs last summer because of my results, I took DHEA for 3 months on Dr. Marcos advice, we did the flare protocol and as you can see from the above we have one healthy babby on board! (We're count our blessings every day  

Keep faith ladies, but I feel its better to be as informed abou your own personal situation as possible, some clinics are better at ' achieving results with different protocals... we took nearly 6 months to decide to choose GCM over the clinics here in Ireland but obviously it was worth it in the end....

hope everyone is keeping well and positive vibes to anybody starting treatment shortly!      

D


----------



## Apple Orchard

Dandygirl, I'm so glad all is going well. 

I probably came across as a bit vehement the other day. I just strongly believe that miracles do happen. Sorry if it was a bit OTT!


----------



## parkeraah

Thanks Apple - getting there now I think,,,, just waiting on ar to turn to full blown - have been spotting on and off for past couple of days - so once in full flow can call gcrm and get next appt booked for scan and bloods and collect my drugs...... 

Defo did not feel that you came across the way you r thinking x

Dandygirl - glad that you are feeling well - 15 weeks gone already.... wow time just seems to fly past. 

Sugarpielaura - I am not on that much either - and always loads of postings since on - feel bad not replying to everyone's too......

Hope2468 - we are self funding too - and really prob this will be our only shot unless we get any frozen to transfer - as for us to try and afford another full IVF would take it god knows how long to save up - we looked at gcrm and for the life of me cant remember the name of it but the one in the west end...... (god my mind it going already!!!) made several calls to the west end one and not one person replied!!!!  So between that and the fact that gcrm has better results we went there - glad we did.


----------



## Apple Orchard

Parkeraah, I'm glad it's on it's way and you can get started. I often think the waiting is the worst part! Let us know how the scan goes. glad too that I didn't come across as OTT! 

My period finally arrived. Delighted!

I hope everyone else is doing very well.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls. Well had my appts today with GCRM and got started on metformin! Hopefully start stimming end of next week!;-) very impressedwith clinic. Very professional but very personal. So glad I decided to go there ;-) didn't expect to get started today but if I waited another cycle all the dates wud be the same as my boys and I really didn't want that. So the rollercoaster has begun;-) they also weren't too concerned bout TSH. Said it's more about the antibodies and it will be treated more when I'm pregnant ( note the positivity..WHEN!!)lol

Parkeraah glad af has shown and u can get sorted with scans etcxx

Hooey all are well xx


----------



## parkeraah

Thx girls.  Woohoo apple orchard af is here.......  

Twinangelsmummy - so glad all went well today with gcrm, fab that u have started already woop woop.  God there r a few of us starting around the same time....... Good for the old support.  When r u back then?  Have u got all your drugs?

As for me, af now in full flow, so will call the clinic in the morn.  Will count tomorrow as day 1 me thinks since af just started....... Not sure when they will ask me to come in as I suppose Friday is day 3 Monday day 5 .... Unless they bring me in sat morn och well I shall find out in the morn no doubt and then the fun begins...... 
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Twinangelsmummy:glad to hear that your appointment went well today and that you are all started.  

Parkeraah:  glad that af has arrived and that you can get started very very soon.  

Apple:  Glad that af has arrived.

Dandygirl:  I can't believe that you are 15 weeks already!

Afm, I have my review appointment this week and then hope to get started again very soon.  I think that there will be a fair few of us going at the same time.

xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

I'm getting my drugs delivered on Friday. Have started metfomin. Hopefully start stimmin end of next week and then scan week after. Don't go back to gcrm untilegg retrieval. Having scans done here ( in Belfast ). When u starting? Day 21 is it? X


----------



## Apple Orchard

TAM83, so glad you appts went well and that you've started already. Brilliant! I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you. 

Parkeraah, glad that your af is in full flow. How exciting that you'll be able to start soon. 

SPL, great to have your appt this week. Have you had an appt with them before. Forgive me if you have already said on here. 

Hope2468, how's it going? Made any progress?

JP, how are you doing?

Been making enquiries abt transferring DH sperm. We won't be starting treatment til April! I wish I could start now, with the rest of you.


----------



## parkeraah

Well called gcrm this morn no nurses avail so had to wait on them calling me back, when they did I was in braehead shopping lol!!!!
Anyway quite shocked as they wanted me in tomorrow (day2) i thought and in all my paperwork it said day 3 - 5 they would get you in.... anyway they could only give me 8am tomorrow morn which would cut it fine for me to get into work for 9, so I am booked in for thur morn..... bloods, baseline scan and first injection......    So looks like I am starting very, very soon aghhhhhhhhh.  Dh coming with me so he can see how to do the injections too just incase I end up a nervous wreck.....
Not sure how I feel atm, nervous mostly I suppose.
Anyway hope you are all ok.  Cant quite beleive that there is a few of us on here going to be doing the same more or less at the same time - lets hope we all get our bfp  

Tam83, so u will be starting very soon then too...... yeehhhaaaaa

Sugarpielaura - hope your review appt goes well - hopefully u will start again soon......

Appleorchard - wont be long and u will be joining us all just keep positive x


----------



## dandygirl

OMG ladies! there are so many of you all starting treatment at the same time, its brillant having the support of this thread... wishing you all the very best of luck!

TAM83 r u having ur scans with Dr Roberts in Dundonald?

D


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks girls ;-) Yey parkeraah!;-) we will be cycling very close together! Although I'll be about a week behind u! 
Dandygirl yes getting scans done by dr Roberts. Foned today to book in but because my af aren't reallyregular (30-35 days) and I've to go for baseline scan day 2/3 i wasn't sure when to book. So I just guessed! Booked in for next fri! R they ok? They sounded abit dopey on the fone! Lolx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Ps apple orchard april will fly in! Xxx


----------



## dandygirl

Hi TAM83
We found Dr Roberts lovely, very supportive and interested, not pushy regarding getting business for himself either but that might be because he knew we lived over an hour from belfast... we went back to him for our early scan as well... they are very well organised as regards getting the results over to GCRM, but I think I know what you mean about the receptionist... there's one of them that might appear not to be on the ball but at the end of the day we didn't think our treatment with GCRM was in any way compromised just because we were being monitored in Belfast which is all good...

Best of luck and let us know how you get on with them!!

Will be thinking of you all over the next few weeks!     

D


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thank u mrs. Hope all is still going well with u xx


----------



## Hope2468

Evening ladies 
How exciting to have treatment so soon- will be blowing baby dust to all of yous!

Just wondering if anyone knows how long can u hold off treatment after the fertility assessment and initial consultation? I've managed to convince DH to go to Grcm, but won't be able to start until late feb.

Thanks again


----------



## Hope2468

Hi all, just wondering if anyone took their medical notes from previous clinic to Grcm. And if anyone had to duplicate tests?


----------



## marionm

Hi there Hope 2468,
I think its entirely up to you-we had all initial appointments & signed consents in October but didn't want to start treatment until after Christmas & new year,we took our notes from ERI but they didn't really need to see them. They will do most tests again at GCRM.
Hope this helos.


----------



## cosmogirl

Hi ladies. Hope you are all doing ok? This thread seems to be getting really busy recently with lots of activity!
I have just posted once before and then took a wee bit of a time out over Xmas and new year.  we have one wee froostie waiting on us and I was in yesterday for bloods to get ball rolling with FET. that was day 9 of cycle (AF came New years day can you believe it- what a way to start the new year grrrr) and I have to go back on fri for repeat bloods. I am having a natural FET as during my last fresh cycle I was quite a slow responder so Dr Marco suggested this way....
Tbh I am a bit unsure of the whole FET process. Can any of you ladies fill me in on your experience/timings etc?  Scary to think we are starting again. It feels like our   didn't seem that long ago...and yet it feels like it's all taking so long!

Good luck in all of your upcoming cycles  xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Twinangelsmummy:  How are you getting on with the metformin?  Great that you are all started.

Apple Orchard:  Yes, this is my third FET.  My fresh cycle was cancelled as I had fluid in my womb and so all my embryos were taken to blast and then frozen.  I had my first FET, got a BFP and then m/c.  BFN for my second FET and now hoping to have my third.  I think that I might have my 2 frosties put in but that is them then all gone.    By the end we will have spent over £8k and not sure that we can afford anymore to ne honest.

Parkerah:  Hope that all goes well tom morning.

Cosmogirl:I wish you lots of luck with your FET.  Sorry, I can't advise you as my 2 FETs have been medicated.

Hi to all the other ladies and I hope that you are well.

xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls! Metformin is going grand! I'm taking that many vitamins etc I dint even notice I Taking an extra tablet!  Did any of u ladies take metformin and did u have any side effects? 

Parkerah good luck fir tomo ;-) 

Sugarpielaura - when u planning on going for Fet? (sorry if u have already said, so much to remember! Lol)

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Parkeraah, good luck! Hope it goes well.

Hope2468, because my AMH is so low and they already know I am a very poor responder, I didn't need to repeat tests. I would say go and see him and ask if you need to repeat. He may well say no, depending on what your AMH level is. I did take my notes, but he barely looked at them. He just checked to see what consent forms we had and when we'd had the tests. 

Hope everyone doing okay. Sorry if I've missed anything important. Got lots going on and my brain is mush!


----------



## Apple Orchard

PS Cosmo, good luck with your FET.


----------



## parkeraah

Hi guys, we thats me officially started.  Gosh its been a busy day and I am only back in and dh has taken ds to swimming lessons so gives me a bit of time to get on here an update.
Had my scan/bloods/injection today...... have got 5 follicles on one ovary and 15 on the other.  God only knows really what that means, but at least I have some to grow I suppose lol.....  did my injection myself... woop woop and was ok about it just went for it lol..... dh said my face was chalk white and in all honesty getting my blood taken was worse cause they couldnt get a vein - it was a little stingy with the liquid going in and then afterwards the site was a little tender but fine now.  dh said I was brave.... he he
So another one tonight, two tomorrow then down to one a night.  Have next appt booked for fri 20th for bloods and scan to see where we r at and see if the drugs been doing their job.  If all goes well earliest date for egg collection could be the monday 23rd eekkkkk.... but I am sure that it will not be as plain sailing as that.

Twinangelsmummy - glad your ok with your metamorfin as well as all the other vits u r taking..... wont be long now till u start your stims.

Cosmogirl - when r u actually getting your FET - or does it depend on the results of your bloods?

Appleorchard - I really hope that when this is your time for your FET that you get your BFP - it is a costly business - said to dh today when we arrived "wish I had done better in school and become a fertility expert" .........  we too are kinda the same one shot and hope it works.... if it doesnt I just hope we manage to get some frosties at least the FET is a little more affordable.....

Anyway better go for now and get some dinner on I am hank marving....... cya guys x x x and thanks for your support I really do appreciate it x x x


----------



## alexine

Hi Ladies I was wondering if someone could help me.
I'm cycling again at the GCRM the end of the month to hopefully freeze some embies. Initially I was put on the long protocol as my amh was still okay at 16.7. At the last minute they have changed it to the short or flare protocol. Obviously I want to try and get as many embies as I can but thought the LP was better for this....numbers and quality.
Any tips?
Thanks!
xxA


----------



## Hope2468

Parkeraah- well done in doing ur first injection! I totally admire anyone who manages to inject themselves! I'm absolutely petrified! Not sure how I'm going to cope! Other half is just as bad as me and will probably run a mile away at the sight of the needle! Lol!

Managed to convince dh to use gcrm, so will be calling them tomorrow to arrange assessment and initial consultation. Hopefully for sometime in February. Can't wait


----------



## Hope2468

Btw- using phone to type response, so will probably be a lot of spelling and grammer errors! Apologies !


----------



## parkeraah

Awh thx hope think though I just had to take the bulls by the horns - we will c if I still have the same attitude at 9.30 when my next one is due lol...... U will b fine once u start.

Alexine hiya sorry I really don't know enough to comment on why u have been changed from long to short protocol.... As I am a first timer but lots of experienced ladies on here so I am sure someone will be able to help u x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Well done parkeraah!;-) so proud of u;-) xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Twinangelsmummy:  I am glad that the metformin is going down well.  I was on it.  was ok really.  Funny tummy at times but that was it.  I also lost weight on it!    I am hoping that I will have my FET late January although it may depend on what the MRI results are.

Parkeraah:  That is great that you have started.  

Alexine:  Sorry but I can't advise.  I would just phone and ask to speak to a nurse.  they are always very helpful.

Hope:  Exciting times and hope that you can get started soon.

xx


----------



## parkeraah

Thx guys..... did my second injection last night and ended up calling Dr Marco on the out of hours number at 9.30 lat night as I could not get all the air bubbles out the the syringe lol.... he is prob like "I cant beleive I am getting a call like this lol" anyway if I had not have called I would have been worried sick and it was something we forgot to ask and the nurse forgot to tell us woops...... I suppose it is regarded as an out of hours service as well as an emergency line and that is why we are paying them too so that we have them on hand so to speak..... third injection went well again this morn although I have a little blood this time from the site...... but all good so far.  Did them all myself too so I am so chuffed - think dh is desperate to do one, but I am like nooooooo - the worst part is the thought of it I think.

Also went in there and spoke with my director re time off.  Earliest date for possible egg collection is mond 23rd jan but on that day my mum is going into hozzie for her big toe nails to come off so I cant rely on her to take ds to school so said that my mum was going into hozzie and on that day at best I would be late coming in but could possibly need to day off or to swap my days of work that week and will try and do to same for transfer..... I am a terrible liar too - he will prob see right thru me but just dont want them knowing...... I know its prob best to be up front with them but at this time I just dont want too.  Hopefully it may come at a time when I dont work the next day so I can have a couple of days off in a trot - dont think I will take any further time off atm as I am one of these people that likes to keep busy - think I would go mad if I had the 2ww off......... I would prob bet a better rest at work to be honest...... I sit at a desk anyway so not hard labour lol

Hope everyone else is ok on this cold day x


----------



## Apple Orchard

Hope2468, hopefully you'll get an appt soon!

Parkeraah, well done for injections. I found that if you flick the vial, most of the bubbles come out or squirt it back in and try again. Also, for me, it worked better to insert needle slowly and same for injecting and taking it out. I had fewer bruises! Are you doing it in your thigh? First time, I did it in my tummy. I wouldn't do that again! Somehow, it was better in my thigh. 

TAM83, glad you're doing okay and that you have started. Very exciting. 

Alexine, not sure why they would swap you, but it could be to do with your age. I would def phone or email and ask. They are very approachable and friendly. 

I hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## parkeraah

Hey appleorchard - doing it in my tummy - already have 3 puncture marks lol......
I tried to flick so the bubbles were away and also taking too much of the liquid then pushing some back into the vial but I was still getting a couple of bubbles just around the rubber part of the syringe...... I am not so bothered about them now since dr marco said not to worry......

I am pinching an inch (although can do more lol) then inserting the needle loosing the pinch then slowly putting in the liquid (this is when the nipping starts) then once done leave for a few seconds then quickly extract......  dh has been desperate to do it last night and this morn - last night he got as far as holding the needle but I just couldnt have him do it..... think its more the control I have to do it myself.


----------



## Hope2468

Apple-I was laughing at ur post re calling out of hours..I would do exactly the same!   It seems that you have mastered the technique now! Did the nurse actual show u how to do it?

AFM- Managed to get an appointment mid February to see Prof Anderson in the Edinburgh clinic? anyone seen him? requested for Dr Marco, but apparently he has to cover for a Dr over in the Glasgow clinic, so won't be taking any appointments in Edinburgh for the time being. Think would of preferred to see one doctor throughout the whole process. 

I just wanted to check how often do you actually see the consultant? Do the consultants do both the egg collection and transfer? For the consent appointment is that appointment for going through all the paper work and detailing your treatment? Sorry, so many questions!


----------



## Apple Orchard

If you want to see dr Marco, you could go to Glasgow. We did and I'm glad. Well worth trek. He's the top guy and bcs of very low AMH wanted to see him. 

We will also be using satellite clinic so will see the doc you are seeing for scans etc. EC and ET are done in Glasgow. 

Consents appt is to check you have all necessary blood tests done and the paperwork related to that. Nurse will also go over treatment plan. Not sure if they order drugs at that point, but you have to pay for cycle at that appt. 

Not sure how often you see cons. I agree would be better to see one person, but bcs we live in Ed, it's not possible. I don't mind too much bcs I've seen dr Marco and can email him ant time. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hope2468

apologies Apple, the first comment I made was meant for Parkerahh! It's Friday


----------



## claireyttc

Hi Hope,

I'm in Edinburgh and have seen Professor Anderson lots of times.  I have also seen Marco.  I really like them both.  Professor Anderson is really lovely and knows his stuff inside out.  Personally I don't think you will be any better off seeing Marco as at the end of the day they both excellent clinicians.  The only thing I would say is that from my interactions with them both I get the impression that prehaps Professor Anderson is slightly more cautious of the immune tests and treatments than Marco is, but that is just my view and may not be relevant to you at this stage.  Anyway I quite like the the balance of different views etc.  They all speak to each other and we have been happy to have our consultations with either of them.  They are both really positive and most importantly have a nice bedside manner.  I have seen some doctors in my time that have had me sobbing afterwards, that hasnt happened with either of them.

Good luck.

C x


----------



## parkeraah

Hey morning ladies,

Hope dont worry we all knew he u were refering too.  Yeah the nurse at gcrm told me how to do the injection.  Down to one a day now just at night time.  Feeling a little down today    well maybe not down but feel like I have got out of bed at the wrong side today iykwim.
Had some cramps today too - not anything major but just them letting me know they are there.  Tired too...... oh deary me not having a good one at all eh!!!!  Prob cause I went to bed at 10 last night and stayed there till 8 this morn.  Hope everyone else is ok today - catch u guys later x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Parkeraah:  Sorry to hear that you are down and hope that you are feeling a bit more upbeat.  

Hope:  I see the cons at the initial meeting, the the scans etc are by the nurses and then sometimes the cons does the et and then the review meeting.

Afm, well i am just back from my review appointment.  If I am being honest, nothing new really was said.  They just don't really know.  My bladder is getting worse again and need to wait and see what the MRI scan says as well.  So Dr is recommending a single transfer again.  Not sure how I feel about that as I had it in my head that we would put them both back this time.  He said that with my medical history and ileostomy then 2 might not be the best idea.  However, we have to decide.  I liked the idea of only going through the drugs once, due to the pain, but having two in.  However, the clinic are just about to publish statistics about eset versus double transfers.  Their data shows that there is NO increased chance at having two at all!  Not sure what to do.  So, will see what MRI says in a couple of weeks.  I also asked if I should lose weight.  I knew what the answer would be and he said yes.  It affects fertility success rates and obviously anything that helps would be a bonus.  My chances of pregnancy with a blast are 45-50% but 7% less due to weight.  He said again that the fact that I have been pregnant and then m/c means that we can do this. The fluid is a thing for ladies with endo and they can't really do anything about it.    I started crying once we left as I had it in my head that I would be starting again in a fortnight.  Don't get me wrong, if I want to, I can.  It is entirely up to us.  I just worry that if it doesn't work, I would always wonder 'what if...'.  Time is also precious with the other surgeries that I need and my bladder and general endo getting worse.  so all in, not too sure what to do.  Think that we might try to lose weight for a couple of weeks, see how we get on and then make a decision.  If it is not happening then we may go ahead with the transfer.  It's just more waiting and with no chance of a natural pregnancy, it is hard.

Sorry for the rant.

xx


----------



## JennMcC

SPL - thinking of you,hope you can reach the best decision for yourself soon xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

SPL. Big hugs Hun. Do whatever feels right for u Hun, I'm thinking of u xxxxx
I'm going for Set because of what happened with the boys. I would love twins again and have always dreamt of having twins since I was a little girl but there are just too many risks and I just want a healthy baby that I can take home with me after it's born. Not go through what I had to do last time. I know your circumstances are different to mine but the clinic really are doing what they think is best for you and least riskiest xxxxxx

big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Oh girls, I've started taking 2 metformin a day today and feel REALLY bokey! ;-(((( have any of u felt like this on metformin? I feel rough ;-(


----------



## parkeraah

Hi guys feeling better today, don't know what was wrong with me yesterday.

Spl u r disappointed, and I would b too as u just want to get started again.  But just hang fire and c what the MRI says and take it from there.  If they say that it's best to do a set then maybe it would b better that way a twin preg would put so much strain on u by the sounds of it too with your medical probs and at the end of the day u need a healthy baby and a heathly mummy too.  Hope u get yours answers soon x 

Twinangels oh dear not good..... Not sure to be honest as never taken metformin.  Hope u feel better but if u don't maybe u should call the clinic in the morn and double check with them.

Injections still going well for me.  Dh did one last night he has been desperate to do one told him its sadistic side coming out in him lol - thing is all he blooming did was shove the needle in then left the thing hanging lol could have killed him left me to do the rest......

Anyway off for now try and tidy up need to go to some shops for a few things before heading to panto this afternoon lol.

Hope everyone else is ok take care of yourselves ladies x x x


----------



## FertileRoad

Parkherrah - congratulations on injecting yourself, I don hope your are feeling a little more up beat today. Take care

Re all the injections - I cant see me DP injecting me although he would be the best person - he is diabetic and hates the sight of needles!


----------



## 8868dee

Hello everyone my name is de x

Hope u don't mind me posting in here but im due to be starting ivf soon with dr goindoin at gcrm . Was supposed to have our first ivf last April but just after we paid for treatment o fell pregnant naturally so or was canceled sadly it turned out to be a ruptured ectopic which I lost both my tubes . After some time out we have now decided to start our first ivf with gcrm and am now waiting for an email from them regarding prices and tests that may have to be redone as it was last march all tests were completed


----------



## FertileRoad

Good luck with your first appointment when are you going?


----------



## parkeraah

Morning gals.....

Fertile Road - u will be fine with the injections when it comes around - once u do one thats you.....

Hey De - welcome, I am new to this forum too only started IVF this month (1st lot at GCRM) I am currently stimming and go back on Friday for scan/bloods to see if drugs r doing their job.

When r u going to GCRM then?


----------



## Apple Orchard

Welcome de! Good luck with your IVF journey. This is a fab place to get support and advice!

P, glad injections going well. 

Hello to everyone else! X


----------



## 8868dee

hey thanks everyone for the warm welcome   

last time we were going to go for ivf at gcrm we were told there was a 7 week waiting list . so if still is the case then we will prob be doing the cycle about april . or maybe sooner im just waiting for an email form anne mclaren as i think prices have gone up since we were last there.


----------



## 8868dee

wow i am super happy today 

so just been on the phone to margaeret at gcrm and as we had all tests done recently we dont have to have them done again as far as she knows but will talk about that at consents appointment. thought we would have to wait 7 weeks for the consents appointment but no we dont coz its booked for thursday at 1pm woohoo i am so so happy. shesaid they will talk about everything at that appointment 

i was just wondering how long after do u usually start treatment ? she also said about paying for the drugs seperatly as its with another company can anyone elaborate on this just so i no and dont go there thursday looking like a total weirdo lol. so we will be paying up the remainder of the ivf then but not the drugs. ooh i am so excited


----------



## 8868dee

sorry if im bombarding u with questions but i have read on a few different forums about getting drugs cheaper else where is this true and also are the drug the same quality ??
also where did u buy your drugs from ?? thanks everyone i really appreciate the info xxx


----------



## Hope2468

Hello ladies, 

Welcome to the board Dee! I'm new to this forum too! It really is a great place for support and advice. 

I originally had made my appointment with prof Anderson, but have now decided to be seen by dr gaudoin instead over in Glasgow. Dh and myself prefer to be seen by the same consultant at the beginning. Initial consultation won't be until beginning march now, which seems to be ages away!

Is there still a seven week wait after the consent appointment to begin treatment?

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## 8868dee

m not sure if it will be a 7 weeks wait after consents appointment as i was never told this i was told last year that it was a 7 week wait for the consents appointment but i rang up today and our consents appointment is on thursday at 1pm. is there a 7 week wait to start treatment after consents is there ??
i'm also with marco gondoin and we have found him to be very polite and charming  

thanks for the welcome hope   . when are you hoping to be doing your ivf cycle ? have you had all the amh tests done or will you be having them at inital consultation. we had ours done at initial consultation last year then went bk for results.


----------



## Hope2468

I'm unsure about the whole process re prior to treatment. I'm sure one of the ladies will fill us in.

We're having our fertility assessment mid February. We were seen by the eri prior to that, and they have more or less said we need icsi. Hoping to start treatment with gcrm as not keen to wait on the long waiting list! Hopefully can start treatment soon!


----------



## parkeraah

Hi ladies not sure about waiting lists as I was trying to get a sat appt and late night thur night ones and these were popular.  My initial consultation was end sep then Amh etc oct and started treatment 3 Jan.
Dee my drugs were ordered from central homecare the place that gcrm recommends and to b honest they were cheaper than I thought they were going to b


----------



## cosmogirl

Hi ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well? 

Parkeraah -  it sounds as though you are doing fab with the injections. How many days of stim do you have left? How are yours scans going?

SPL- I am so sorry to read that you are feeling the way you are  . It is such a rough road sometimes isn't it? Have you decided to wait for a while or go for another FET sooner? I also was contemplating trying to lose a bit of weight first to at least say i'd tried that too but the days just all seem to merge together and time always passes... Infact if this next FET does not work I think I will try and focus on that whilst I decide what to do next. I have endo too and I can only be off the pill when I am going through treatment. This in itself messes with my head (trying to have a baby but have to be on the pill!!!!! ) Dr Marco said that i am doing more damage than good when I'm off it(not to mention the pain   )so I have all my hopes on this FET so that I don't end up back at square 1.  I hope you decide on something that you both feel happy with. Thinking of you....

Hope everyone else is getting on well too?

AFM- I had bloods last Mon,Fri and today to check my levels to see when I ov. I must've done at some point over the weekend as got the call today to come in at the weekend for FET. We have a wee 6 day blast waiting and doing a natural transfer. Cannot believe it has come around so fast....

Have a good night ladies xx


----------



## parkeraah

Wow..... U r in this sat for your transfer ...... Woopppeeeeee that's fab news u will officially b on the 2ww soon....... I am stimming till thur night so that will have been 7 days of stimming have my next appt on fri morn for scan and bloods and they will tell me from there as to how many more days I will b stimming for.


----------



## cosmogirl

Yeah Sat....eeeeek! At least I won't have to miss any work I guess. I have been lucky this year that I don't teach first period so I have manage to avoid missing to much with all the early morning blood tests!
Hope scan goes well on Friday, will that be your first one since you started stimming? I just went through this all in Oct and I can't remember already. I think I must've been in a daze throughout it all! Hope the are growing nice and juicy LOL!!
xx


----------



## 8868dee

Parkeraah : thanks for the info on drugs think I will just stick with them then x goodluck with your scan next Friday hun zx hope they are growing nice for ya xxx

Goodluck with the natural fet Cosmo zx hope u get a nice Bfp soon hun zx


(Sorry for spelling mistakes I'm on me mobile lol )


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Twinangelsmummy:  Thanks and I know that you are right.  I too just want a healthy and happy baby.  I was quite amazed at their statistics as I thought that having 2 put back increased the chances slightly but their new stats say no.  My tummy was a bit funny on the metformin.  Quite common I think.  Hope that it is settling for you.

Jenn and parkeraah:  Thanks and I hope that you are well.

Dee:  welcome and that is great that you have your consents appt so soon.  My understanding is that you will get started as soon as your cycle is at the right place.  No weight at all.  Hopefully this will be the case for you.  I got my drugs from the GCRM linked company, Central Homecare.

cosmogirl:  That is great that you have your transfer on Sat.    Thanks.  It's good to hear from others in a similar situation (you know what I mean!).  I really struggle with the whole on the pill thing at all times as there's just no chance of it happening at all on its own.    Are you a teacher?  I am.  A Sat transfer is great.  I would really like to do a natural cycle but can't even do that.  Bloody body!!  All the best for Sat.

Hi to everyone else.  I think that we have decided to try and do the healthy eating bit for a few weeks to see how we get on and then go for a cycle.  Not going to leave it too long though.  Hopefully also have my MRI results by then as well.

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi sugarpielaura. Oh that's good then not waiting around for too long. They said I should have a normal response to the drugs and I think they said I'd be on antagonist protocol but don't quote me on that as I'm not 100% sure they said it lol . But I no its deffo not the flare protocol. It's such a long time since I was there well almost a year lol . But my Amh was 16.9 which they said was good and normal. Just can't wait to start now lol .


----------



## parkeraah

Cosmo Girl that comment about being nice and juicy made me laugh  

Well was great this morn, went out for a long walk and now my head is bursting and I am drinking that much water I seem to be attached to the loo!!!!  Have taken paracetomol but its just not shifting!!!!  I hate having headaches too.....

Hope u guys r all ok today x


----------



## parkeraah

Ok ladies.... so just been to the loo and (soz tmi alert) there was loads and I mean loads of ewcm,,,,,,,   I presume this means that the injections are working??


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,
Hope all is going well whatever stage you's are at
I guess I have really started now-had my prostap injection today & start stims on Friday! Scary stuff


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hey ladies! How are u all! I went for baseline scan today and start stimming tomo! Can't believe it's came round so quickly! Nerves are starting to kick in now!;-/

Hope u are all well. Parkeraah hope those follies are growing nicely for u!;-) xx


----------



## 8868dee

parkeraah: im not sure what that means but im sure its all good goodluck and i hope the follies are growing nicely x

hi marion goodluck with stimms tomorrow 

twinangelsmummy: goodluck today starting stims xx

afm: well i got my consent0s appt today at 1pm so really looking forward to that then hopefully will have a date when we start treatment soon


----------



## FertileRoad

Its taken me 8 weeks to get an appiontment with Consultant Dr Marco G, can I phone up for to book my consent as I dont want to wait another 8 weeks what do you think girls as my DP has too book in with Dr Underwood for the PESCA procedure.


----------



## parkeraah

Wow it really is all go on here at the moment.  Fertile Road - dont see why you cant call ahead and get your consent appt booked in.  Prob best to that way you get an appt sooner - I know we waited around for appts but just cause initially tried to get a sat morn appt then the consents we needed to get a late night thur appt......

Marion starting your stims tmorrow - good luck - this is your first shot at IVF am I right? Hope your appt goes well today....

TAM - well good luck to you today starting your stims, I have everything crossed that all goes well this time for you x

Afm - well nothing much to report very tired today - was going to start some painting have some glossing to do - but looking at the time dont think there is much point!!!  Think I will just put a washing on and have a bath then a tidy before collecting ds from school.  Still having lots of ewcm and some cramps a little backache too..... heachaches not as bad but prob cause I am drinking over 2 lts of water a day which is playing havoc with my sleep as I am up and down all night to the loo!  have my scan and bloods tomorrow so will be able to tell more then - if I have missed anyone out sorry and good luck x x x


----------



## Mw1

Hey ladies just want to wish u all the best of luck with watever stage or road of treatment ur on. Wanted to let u kno that miracles do happen as iv just had my 13wk scan with my twinnies after icsi treatment with pretty poor odds!!. Ul see below wat we wer up against. We can't thank gcrm enough!!. We r obviously still in early days but everything so far has been smooth and our babies are growing perfectlyx our fingers are crossed everyday that everything will turn out well and wel meet our babies in July!.
Please don't give up hope- this time last year we really didn't think we'd b in this positionxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hello everyone hope u r all ok x


Fertile road: I would ring them to see if you can book the consent apt for same time or around that time . You shouldn't have to wait for a consent appt that long as I rang them Monday and had mine today. But I had my initial consultation last year .

Mw1 : thanks for that message that was very inspirational to us all and gives us all hope 

Parkeraah: hope the headaches go away soon x Goodluck with your scan and bloods tomorrow xxx

Afm I had my consents appointment today and will be doing the agonist protocol which means being on prostap menopaur and ovitrelle . My period starts on 28 jan ( and I'm so regular so know it will) I have to ring them then to get the appointment for my prostap jag which will be around 17th feb then it's all go for our first ivf  am so happy ATM . Dh is going to do my jabs for me unless he is at work on duty (he in navy)


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girlies!
Parkeraah good luck with your scan, hope the follies are growing nicely for you!
Dee glad you are starting soon, it always makes ya feel better when there's a plan in place
Mw congrats on the twins. Glad all is going well x
Fertile road I had all my apps on same day-ovarian ax and sperm analysis, consultant and then consents so you def can book the consents if you know your gonna go ahead with treatment x

Afm started stims today. Went grand. Bit stingy but fine! Just really hope I get some eggs as last time I got 10 on standard dose of Gonal f and this time I'm on a low dose. Just have to put faith in the clinic! Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah having a plan in place does make things feel better  . Just can't wait to start now


----------



## parkeraah

Morning Ladies - in work today so this is the first chance I have managed to get on......

MW1 - what fantastic news... 13 weeks already - here's to you and your lovely wee twinies..... x x x

Dee - thats what protocol I am on.... I am on day 8 of stims now and looks like I may get the HCG possibly Monday now......  

TAM - well done u starting your stims   - did u inject yourself??

AFM - Well had my blood and scan this morn...... I have 8 follies on the left 2 measuring 13mm 1 at 11mm 1 at 10mm and 4 at 6-9 mm.  On the right I have 7 follies - 1 at 16mm, 1 at 12 mm, 2 at 11mm, 1 at 10mm and 2 between 6-9mm - so not quite right yet for coming out.  I have to continue on with my injections for now and I am back in again on Monday morn at 7.30 to do bloods and scan again hopefully by then they will tell me that I am ready to go and they will give me my HCG injection away with me.... the nurse said today that I could have a call this afternoon when my results from bloods come back but she thinks its unlikely..... if I do then I will collect my hsg tmorrow... anyway looks like possible wed/thur for egg collection......

Cant help but feel a little dissapointed - know idea why.... prob cause I had said to them what would be the earliest date I would get ec and they said Monday...... At the end of the day I am reacting well to the drugs and going to "norm" route.  On Monday I will have been stimming for 10 days........

Will keep u posted x


----------



## 8868dee

parkeraah : after you had your prostap injection how long after that did u start stimms . i know everyone is different but im just trying to get a rough idea. im pretty sure she said betewwn 10-12 days but there was so much to take in that i forget somethings lol


----------



## parkeraah

I got my prostap on the 3rd Jan, starting stims on 12th Jan, so it was fairly quick.....


----------



## 8868dee

yeah that is fairly quick x i hope mine is that quick  
sorry to be a pain but have u had any bad sideeffects yet? my dh is going to do my jabs for me apart from the prostrap as its done there. I'm just trying to get an idea so i understand the possible side effects. she said ther mybe some but not eveyone gets them.


----------



## 8868dee

im so excited and wanna get started already lol


----------



## parkeraah

For me the major side affect was headaches x


----------



## 8868dee

Ah ok will watch out for that then x


----------



## marionm

Hi Ladies,
hope you are all having a good weekend.

Parkerrah - sorry for late reply, Unfortunately I have been through this all before!
Feel really positive this time & feel like we are in good hands at the GCRM.
Not long until egg collection for you now! 

AFM
days 3 of stimms & so far so good - back in on wednesday morning for scan & bloods.


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Marion, soz I thought this was your first shot.  So is this your second then?
Was it gcrm last time?
Back in tomorrow morn hopefully my follies will be big enough for collection and I can get my hcg away with me......
Will update in the morning or as soon as I can.
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls!
Parkeraah fxd for u tomorrow ;-) very exciting!
Marion I'm on day 4 stims today. I also have scan and bloods we'd morn at gcrm! Mite see u there!
Afm-we are immigrating over to ur side of the water on wed for the rest of our r treatment! Lol we decided to just come over and stay with my uncle cos it's cheaper for us to be there and feel better being closer to clinic just in case! 
So what can we do in bonnie scotland to amuse ourselves ladies? Any suggestions?

I'm on day 4stims today :-/ so hoping for egg collection next mon fxd !  Went to my baby boys grave today and asked them to help us through the next few weeks as I know it's gonna be so hard. I shud be busy with them, bathing,feeding and changing nappies not going through this again!! Anyway I know my angels will be holding our hands and helping us


Hope u are all ok. Love to u all xxxx


----------



## Meikle

Evenin Ladies, been reading for few weeks and thought it was about time I joined in..   I am so pleased there is GCRM thread and its been great reading everyones comments.  I am a 1st timer to treatment and it seems to be all that I can think about... glad to see its an obsession shared by many lol. Spent a wee whiley considoring options and clinics but my gut instinct was always GCRM and I have to say reading all your comments etc helped to finalise that for me.  Busy getting myself ready for treatment, so far have lost 1 stone and tonight is my last night of being a smoker (hubby slighly nervous about nicotine withdrawal rages lol) but I'm hoping its not too bad. Anyways didnt mean to yatter on but just wanted to say hi.... and good luck in your own journeys xx


----------



## parkeraah

Awh TAM - u wee sole, I am sure your boys will b with u every step of the way......

Where does your uncle stay in Glasgow and what kind of things would u like to do?

So will u be over here for what 2 weeks then?

Meikle - welcome, as u have prob read I am a first timer too, and I am currently on day 11 stims and have a further appt tmorrow for bloods n scan and hopefully will b told all is well for collection this week.

Is this your first baby?

How's everyone else doing that is stimming then - injections going well?


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

I'm staying in Perth for about 2 weeks :-/ going to treat it like a little holiday cos we haven't had one in ages between ivf and pregnancy and losing our little ones. So we are going to Edinburgh to see the pandas in the zoo and the castle. Hubby likes golf so uncle is gonna take him round some of courses and I'll prob go shopping! Hubby is into football so prob will go see a match! 

Did anyone get like a reaction at the site of the cetrotide injectio? I had my 1st one today and the area went really red and swollen and itchy. Settled down after about an hour. 

Love to u all xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all x

Fx your follies are ready for u to go ahead with ec soon parkeraah zx

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend zx it's my dh birthday today he is 30 so we just been chilling xx

Welcome melkie xxx and hope everyone else is having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Meikle

Thanx for the welcome ladies  

And yep 1st baby attempt. Have a sweet 8year old step-son but will hopefully have wee sibling to join our family.


----------



## parkeraah

TAM - Perth, wow..... so Edinburgh first then and a visit to the panda's I am sure that you know but mind u need to book seperate tickets to see them..... I am in the Glasgow area so dont know loads re what to do in edinburgh but shopping wise u have the main drag princess street which is fab.  Close to the clinic u have braehead shopping centre which is indoors and u also have silverburn shopping centre again indoors - and u should google excape loads to do there - food and cinema, ski-ing, bowling etc.....
Not sure re the injection site as I dont think I have had that one..... soz

Meikle - yehaaaaa - well fingers crossed it works first time for you,,,, x 

Dee - hope your dh had a lovely birthday....

AFM - collection will be Wed of this week - woop woop - eeekkkkk have 20 follies 10 each side but as of today 12 will be at the size for collection so have my hcg to do tonight and clinic will call today to let me know when on wed x x x


----------



## marionm

Oh parkeraah! You must be so excited/nervous! 20 follies-wow!
Twinangelsmummy-I am in at 10.30 on Wednesday,what time you in at? Hope stimms are going well.
Welcome to this thread Meikle.
Afm-I am having a bit of a bad day-feel so emotional & terrified of what is going to happen over the next few weeks. Probably a mixture of the drugs & sheer terror! I'm sure I will get my positivity back soon. 
xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

My first consulation at GCRM on Wednesday 5.45pm. Exciting but nervous as well, what if he says no!  DP and me arguing all the time far too many balls being juggled in our house a the one time. Hopefully have a chat with him tonight or it will be too late to talk.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Marion my appt us at 10am. They double booked me so said I might have a wait so I mite see u there!! I'll be the one with the blond hair and big Belfast accent! Haha. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

@parkeraah yeah thanks dh had a lovley bday xxx goodluck with ec on wednesday hun xxx

@marion i am feeling the same at the moment excited but nervous incase it doesnt work oh the joys lol, hope u feel better soon x

goodluck all you who has an appt on wednesday xxx


afm im just waiting for af to hurry up lol itg not due till saturday then i can ring up and book my prostap appt for day 21 which i worked out will be around 17th feb xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey guys..... Had to call clinic today as I had not got a call from them by the time I left work at five.  Rang them and got the machine....... Arghhhhh anyway called dh who said they had called the house and left a message on our voicemail for them to call me.  I called dr marco on the out of hours number and he said they where still working thru all the blood results - anyway I have to take my trigger injection at 8 then I am booked in for collection at 07.30 am on wed morn.  I am excited, nervous, feel awfully sick already...... Told dh this is when the tears start lol....... Just hope I can remain positive and pull myself together and keep sain..... 

Dee I will do an ad dance for you  

TAM oh no a double booking..... Just what u need at least u don't have to rush off..... Hope weird think I will be downstairs otherwise we will all be seeing each other wed morn lol

Fertile road - hope u get on ok on wed night at your appt, hope u and dh sort things out  difficult time x

Marion, it's a nightmare of emotions isn't it.... In was nearly crying on the way home tonight.....lol

Anyway will go for now going to have my trigger then go for a bath and say Cheerio to my injections yeeehaaaaa


----------



## cosmogirl

Hi ladies,
Sounds like all you guys are around the same stage now! Exciting stuff!

Parkeraah and twinangel - congrats on finishing stims and hang in there with your positivity until ec on wed. Will be thinking of you and hope it goes well. 

Ladies hope all goes well with consents and stims too.

Afm-i had transfer on sat. I had a 6day blast put back.  We had a wee slow grower! It was all so nerve wracking! Just like everything else it's loads of wee hurdles to get over and totally exhausting! First thing was to wait on the phonecall to say if our wee frostie survived the thaw-we got that at 9am so we were delighted. Then at that point they said that our blast had collapsed so they had to wait and see if it would reform again which we found out when we went in  it had but not back to how it was originally. It went from a 4bb to a 3bc.... Which i think is still ok? And better than our fresh cycle.
Sorry for ranting on girlies everything is just so confusing and so much to take in. I basically did nothing the whole weekend and went back to work today. Had nothing but cramps all day   I'm trying soooo hard not to be negative but it just feels like my usual really bad endo pains before period due....

Achhh i really need to switch off! but reading this is great as it reminds you that we are not the only ones going through this-which it really does feel like in the big bad world sometimes...
I've got my fingers crossed for everyone xxxx


----------



## Meikle

Ladies, i am so excited, nervous and sending lots of positive thoughts to you all. just reading your posts about where you are at with your tx makes me nervous but extremely excited for you.  just wanted to send lots of happy positivity your way xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

i have fallen behind a bit.

Good luck to all those stimming.  Someone asked about the red site after cetrotide injection.  I get that.  Calms down after a while though.

Congrats to all those PUPO.  Remain positive and I have everything crossed for you.

Hi to all the newbies and looking forward to getting to know you.

xx


----------



## parkeraah

Well had my last bath for a while.... Heard its not good after collection... Or is that transfer?
Just getting organised for tmorrow in early doors for collection.
Sugarpielaura what is pupo?
Cosmo girl wow your little emby sounds like a fighter..... That is what u want.  Good luck with the 2ww have no idea about the 3bc etc but I am sure I will after tomorrow.
Hope everyone else that is stimming is doing ok x 
Speak to u soon x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Good luck tomo parkeraah! Let us all know how u get on ;-)
I'm all packed and ready for my road trip !lol just hope we get good news at the clinic tomo and our follies are growing! 
Love to u all xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Parkeraah: pupo means pregnant until proven otherwise. Good luck for collection tomorrow 

Twinangelsmummy: good luck for scan tom. Hope all is well. 

Ladies,have any of you ever emailed Marco directly at the gcrm? I had an appt with my gynae today and got Mri results that I want ti pass on. Thought email might be best and moet efficient way to do this but didn't want to do so if inappropriate. Any thoughts?

Xx


----------



## cosmogirl

Hi girls,
Thanks parkeraah i hope our wee embie is a fighter, just hope it's a sticky one too   !
All the best for tomorrow, i hope you get loads of lovely eggs! I cant remember anything after being wheeled in to theatre apart from remembering that I wish I'd done my stretches in the morn when they put my legs up lol!! Just take it easy when u get home and get spoiled!

How is everyone else getting on with stims/scans? Twinangel fx u get good news tomorrow too! 

SPL  i haven't emailed but I'm sure ive read on here that people have emailed a lot. Especially people that maybe are not as local so they prob get emails frequently. I'd go for it, then they have all ur tests electronically too. I hope everything was positive for you mrs x

Afm - it's 3dp6dt and the awful cramps i had yesterday are gone. I don't know if that is good pr bad but i am just going with it. Last time after transfer i drove myself crazy with every little twinge and read into everything!  . Hubby also has me on a google ban lol!

Good luck to everyone in tomorrow too xx


----------



## 8868dee

Parkeraah good luck tomorow Hun with ec I hope u have some nice big follies with great eggs in them for ya xxx will be thinking of ya xxx thanks for the af dance

Twin angels mommy good luck for scan tomorrow and I hope the follies are growing nicely for you xxx

Cosmo Yay for u being pupo xxx I hope the embie sticks and becomes nice n snuggly in there xxx

Meikle sound like u won't be too far behind me x I had my consents appt last week now just waiting on af (due Saturday ) then can book in for prostap which will be on feb 17th. Hope ur tax starts soon for ya hun

Spl I always email Anne mclaren if I need to maybe she can help 


Afm not much up really went to circuit traing tonight which was great but tiring x dh has to get his bloods done as totally forgot lol just thought we already did it and turns out we didn't lol do that's what we doing tomorrow


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks girls
Sugarpielaura I have emailed dr macro multiple times and he isn't even my consultant!lol u r paying them so ur entitled to contact them anytime!thats how I feel anyway so just go for it! 
Cosmo girl congrats on being PUPO. It's so hard not to analyse every little twinge but try to relax and enjoy being PUPO!i know much easier said than done!lol and def stay off google! Lol xx
Love to all u ladies. On the boat at themin I'm soo tired! Xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey guys, thanks for all the good wishes...... Well back home now.  Have to say that was my first experience of private fertility and gosh they can't do enough for you.  I was the last to go down today but the time flew past as I had my own room and dh was in with my he was surfing on the free wifi with his pad and I was watching tv..... Anyway don't remember that much when I was in theatre two nurses at each side, the dr trying to get my line in was having trouble as I have terrible veins and dr marco there, once they confirmed who I was I felt dizzy and then the next I remember I woke up in my room with dh by my side and the tv was on ...... So much better than the nhs but I suppose that is what u r paying for.  My tea and toast was yummy..... Anyway getting to the good part I got 11 eggs wooo hooooo  . The embryolygist said that is good and that it will be more likely a 3 day or 5 day transfer so either sat or mon.......  She will call me in the morn to let me know how many have fertilised..... She did warn me that none may as this is our first treatment but as we have already had a nature pregnancy and conception that is would be unlikely.... Talk about bringin u back down to earth with a bang!  Nerves of steel I will need for the next few days......

TAM - I was thinking of u whilst I was leaving as u were prob upstairs whilst I was down.... Hope u got good news of your big juicy follies x u must be knackerred x 

Cosmo - hope u r feeling ok today, I like the word pupo...... Hope ur emby is burying deep in there and loved your comment about being banned from google! U sound like me.... And it's very hard not to read into things as we all know our bodies very well especially with what we are all going thru.

Sugarpielaura - I haven't emailed marco but have had to call him twice out of hours and he has always been fine, on our first consult he did give me his card with his email addy on there and said any questions I had to email him, like TAM said we are paying them to have the privilege to have an on call service so email him.  He is such a lovely dr.

Dee- hope all goes well with your and dh bloods x 

If I have missed anyone out sorry, hope u r all doing well away to chill now - talk soon x x x


----------



## marionm

Wow parkeraah! What a bumper crop!
Glad to hear all went well-I was upstairs having bloods & scan @ 10.30.
Sounds a much nicer experience than what I had at ERI but as you say I guess that's what we are paying for.
Twinangelsmummy-how did your appointment go? Are your stimms doing the job?
Afm-scan went well today,follicles coming along nicely & have to wait for blood results to see if I will be ready to go in for egg collection on Friday! Seem to be responding well this time,quite excited!
Hi to everyone else.
X


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Parkeraah that is great news! 11 eggs! Yey!!fxd for tomo ;-)
Well scan went well today! 11 follies on right and about 14 on left! Some are still between 6-9mm so hopefully they will grow ;-) have to Go back on fri for another scan  and hopefully egg collection mon/ tues! 
Marionhow did u get on? X

Love to u all xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Marion great news mrs! Fxd for collection on fri! I must have posted same time as u! Lol xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Marion I knew someone else was in today as well as tam but just couldn't remember who.  Your results sounds really good, so if u have to get egg ret on fri when do u take your trigger?
Yes very good exp really can't fault them at all.  I have never done any fertility treatment with the nhs at all, but have been in nozzle for lap and another stage hystoscopy and also hsg and all of them were not too pleasant.  Also my consultant who did them was the same guy who delivered my son and he has no bed side manner at all!  U would think that considering what u r telling people that they would be different.....

Good luck and let us know how u get on re your blood results x


----------



## parkeraah

Woohooooo tam u and Marion could b collecting roughly the same time.  Gosh there is going to be loads of bfp's on here soon   PMA


----------



## 8868dee

Wow parkeraah 11 eggs that is good xxx fingers crossed that u has lots of fertilised embies tomorrow  

Tam and Marion goodluck to both of you with et soon sounds like u will both be around same time . Ooh I can't wait to start now

Afm I have been looking for a job for a few weeks now and there is nothing not even part time where I live so frustrating but I'm just fed up with doing nothing everyday. Oh well suppose I will keep looking have a good day everyone x


----------



## cosmogirl

Hi girlies!
How are we all today? Thank you for all of the messages. PUPO is quite a cool word! LOL

Parkeraah - WOW 11 egges go you!!Lets hope they get jiggy with it tonight   Keep us updated on how they are getting on. Hopefully you'll be so exhausted that you will get a good night sleep tonight. How long are you off work for?

TAM- looks like your stims are doing the trick for you too. Ec on Friday- exciting stuff!

MarionM- Friday too, that is fab news. Hope the blood results are all set for you.

Dee- thank you, and good luck on the job hunt! xx

Afm - No cramps today just a mother of all headaches! And of course i'm on my google ban so I wouldn't know if this is a symptom or not LOL! Had an awful pain around my R ovary since this morn tho. I think it is just the endo. I had cysts removed from there last July but just found out at the review appointment last Nov (from failed cycle in Oct)  that Dr Marco saw it back again at egg collection! Last time before surgery it was a tennis ball size and just worried that it's causing/going to cause problems! Fingers crossed not! Or maybe it is just the usual dull cramps I have and i'm obsessing again..... Argggghhhh TWW is awful!
xxxxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hey girlies my egg collection isn't til next week. I wish it was fri but just a scan on Friday.
Cosmo 2ww is hard but sure won't it be worn it if u get ur BFP ;-) hope the cyst stops causing u problems xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Had first appointment with Dr Marco - nice consultant, made me and DP feel comfortable. GCRM better than Nuffield. Well he went through my AMH, and its low but ok for my age giving me 14-18% success rate. I will be on the Flare Protocol and it will take about 23-24 days once I start. DP is to book in with Dr Underwood for the PESA so once my DP does this then I can start. After that its the consents and then the start of the process. I am to change my soya to semi skimmed milk. Keep doing what I do health wise. He will also transfer 3 eggs if 3 are healthy and good quality! due to my age! as after 42 he would not. He has only had triplets once so hopefully not me. Has anyone else been on the flare protocol?


----------



## parkeraah

Fertile road - fantastic news hope u get started soon x

TAM think that was me I thought u were having collection on fri oops sorry but looks like its all going well x 

Cosmo - how r u feeling today Hun - hope u have not been googling......

Afm - well my eggs n sperm defo got jiggly with it last night as 9 out of the 11 fertilised    so lost 2  . Anyway will get another update tmorrow morn as to how they are - they are all single cells atm but should start to divide later...... Tomorrow they will make a decision to epdo transfer on sat or wait till Monday 

Hope everyone else is ok x x x


----------



## cosmogirl

Afternoon ladies,

TAM- Do you have a date for next week or will it depend on your scan on Fri?

FR- That's great you are getting ready to get started. Fx for you x

Parkeraah - 9 out of 11, fab! 82% that's an A for you....LOL. I hope hey are dividing away as we speak and you get good news tomorrow. I think this bit is so nerve wracking! Are you managing to keep busy while you waiting on your phonecall in the morn? I am doing good today thanks for asking mrs. I had an awful headache last night so was in bed by 930pm!! I don't think i've been in bed that early for years. I slept all night mind you so i must've needed it! 
I'm just counting down the days until test day now. I keep feeling like AF is coming. I must go to the loo like 20 times a day to check! tmi sorry 
Ohhh and yeah doing well on my google ban lol xx


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,
Parkeraah-well done you! You must be chuffed-pretty nerve wracking waiting for the phone calls eh?

Twinangelsmummy-what time is your scan tm? Fingers crossed your wee follicles are growing nicely!

Cosmogirl-the waiting is torture,isn't it? When is your test date? Sorry if you have mentioned it already.

Fertileroad-glad you first appointment went well-Marco seems to know his stuff.
Hi to everyone else!
Afm-well got a call yesterday afternoon to say they want me in for egg collection tm at 7.30! I have only been on stims for 6 days but follicles are growing nicely so I guess I have to trust them! Took my trigger shot last night at 8pm and spent most of today in a daze! Can't believe how quick it has been this time round. I have a very low AMH for my age so not expecting a huge crop of eggs but fingers crossed we get some good quality eggs.


----------



## parkeraah

Marion good luck for tomorrow Hun and remember its not quantity but quality.... Get an early night x

Cosmos glad u r feeling ok.... It is hard as every twinge u get u will b wondering what it is.... Hopefully won't be long till u can test.....

This morn they called me when I was just finishing the school run, didn't expect it so early.  Even though she had said it would be around 9.  At work tomorrow so will be kept busy..... Hopefully will get good news tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone else having their scans tomorrow hope u get the results u want.


----------



## cosmogirl

Hi marionm, my test date is next Wed (1st) eeeeekkk! I feel much more chilled (although I know I maybe don't sound it) this time round as apposed to my fresh cycle. I think it has a lot to do with doing a natural FET and not having all the drugs this time.

Good luck for tomorrow that is great your follies have done so well. I really hope it all goes well for you tomorrow. Let us know xx


----------



## Meikle

evenin ladies,,,  just found out today my GP is prepared to do all of the blood tests required for assesment process. Only one week to go until our assesment appointment and i am getting really excited. hoping to join your conversations soon about the misery of injections, and obsessions about every body change/ symptom.      to you all x


----------



## parkeraah

OMG!!!!! i am literally shaking whilst i type this....... just had my call and they r very pleased as all 9 of our embies are of top quality!!!!!
He said if he was being very picky then 4 of them are perfect and the other 5 are approaching perfect. OMG..... All are 4 cells at the moment. He said that I will have another call in the morn but if everything stays the way it is then I will be having a transfer on Monday and they would recommend a single transfer and the rest will be able to be frozen..... OMG I just hope that they hang on in there overnight.......and of course the weekend.... if anything changes overnight then they will get me in tomorrow for transfer...... cant quite beleive it.  I am fine until I see my mobile ringing and it flashes gcrm..... and then the nerves start in the tummy and I was literally shaking whilst he was on the phone..... Oh guys help ...... I am in work and a nervous wreck now lol.

TAM - hope your appt goes well today and you get the go ahead for collection.

Meikle - well done your gp doing these tests - ours did too and it saves a couple of hundred pounds - it all adds up......

Cosmo - jeez not long then till u test (please tell me u havent done a sneaky one) lol..... I really hope u get the best news ever x


----------



## FertileRoad

Parkerah - brilliant new. They must have been very jiggy jiggy over night. Fingers crossed. All the best. x


----------



## sugarpielaura

hi ladies,

Thanks for the advice and I think that I will email Marco to update him on my MRI results.

Parkeraah:  That is fantastic news and if your get frosties then that isgreat.  You must be very pleased.  We had 10 eggs, 8 fertilised and were all of a quality to freeze on day 3 but we decided to push them all to blast and had been warned that not all would survive.  We got 4 blasts and were over the moon.  Here's hoping that you are the same.

Marion:  How did ec go?

Hi to all the other ladies and I will need to try and catch up soon.

xx


----------



## marionm

Hi there ladies,
Just a quick update from me- all went well today,they collected 4 eggs which I was chuffed about-last time I went through this they collected 5 & my AMH I quite a bit lower.
Fingers crossed they make it through the night.
Sorry no personals-I'm knacked ! Off for an early night-couldn't sleep last night.
Hope you are all doing well. X


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies
Parkeraah fab news on the embies! Fxd they  continue that way for you ;-))
Marion well done on egg collection  fxd they get jiggly tonight with the swimmers!
Afm scan went ok today,still a lot of follies but so,e not big enuf yet! So cont with stims tonight and tomo and then trigger shot sun and collection on mon!so I'm hoping and praying they grow between now and then! There are about 11 on each side and the smallest ones are about 9-10mm so fixed by tues they will be around 15mm! Some are also 15- 21mm! My ovaries are huge!! Lol

Anyway lots of love to u girlies xxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Goodness TAM hope u r not getting to sorry with those big fat ovaries in there.  Great news though that egg collection will be Monday we may bump into each other as I am possibly in for transfer that day.

Marion - well done hun with your eggs I am doing a jiggy dance for u praying that they get mega jiggy overnight - keep us posted and get to bed for a nice sleep

Thanks for all the positive vibes - need them just now - about to go to bed myself a d get another early night was in bed by 8.30 last night and sleeping for 9 was sooooo tired.  It's starting to take its toll on me now.

Will update in the morn once I have had my call x 

Night night girlies x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Sorry girls meant egg collection is on tues! ;-/


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Parkeraah great news on eggies getting jiggy with it xxx fx they stay that way xxx goodluck for transfer Monday xxx

Tam goodluck for ec Tuesday Hun xxx

Marion great news on ur eggies xx fx they get jiggy also xxx

Cosmo am keeping everything crossed that on the first u get ur Bfp xxx

Afm i am so super excited with all ur updates and hope soon it will be me telling all about my eggies lol zx do a dance for me so my ad shows up on time tomorrow or should I say in few hours lol . Can't sleep keep dreaming I'm pregnant which Is kinda weird seeing as I have no tubes lol

Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Right Dee I am doing an af dance for you today.....  

TAM - so tue then for egg colletion, not long at all.... hope u get a good number and good quality  

AFM - Right hand my call and for some reason feel a little down no idea why prob cause the lady that called today was more technical...... Here goes:
2 at the compacting stage that she has separated 
3 at 8 cell stage
1 at 6 cell stage
2 at 7 cell stage
1 at 10 cell stage
I am booked in for day 5 transfer Monday at 11.45.....
She did say that she will b in to check on them tomorrow but won't touch them as they do best left alone. Should get some to blastocyst or she is hoping better... She said we should be happy as we have a bumper crop..... Just felt she wasn't as upbeat as they guy I spoke with yesterday...... Anyway I should be well chuffed but I suppose just worried incase anything happens over the weekend..... No call at all on Monday morn I just go for transfer and they will update me then..... oh girls think i am going to go mad over the weekend - help.....


----------



## cosmogirl

Afternoon girlies, I hope you are all having a good sat?

Parkeraah- looks like ur embies are doing amazingly! I know it's so difficult but try and keep yourself busy over the weekend. It's funny how they all turn out we had 4/7 fertilised and on day 3 2 of them were 8cell,1 was 7 and 1 was 6. They wanted to push them all on to blast but it was our choice. If we choose day 3 trf they would've picked the 8 cell to put in. We decided to wait to blast and 3 were still there. They oddest thing was it was the 6cell one that turned out to be best on day 5! So don't worry mrs it sounds like you will have the best of the best to choose from!

Dee-any news on af?

Tam -good luck for tues, how are you feeling?

Marionm- congrats on your eggs! Any news on how they got on last night?

Spl- how are things going with u?

ATM  ladies I'm freaking out. Today is 7dp6dt and I have just had some spotting. My af always comes 11days after ov which depending on my bloods could've been 13th -15th. So it was due some point thurs to today. All timings point to af. I really think it's game over for us. Completely gutted. Just waiting to see if it turns into full on af? Soooo difficult. Gcrm called yest to check in. They said even if I bleed I have still to come in on we'd for bloods. I think it is far too late for implantation bleeding....help xxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Cosmo girl just on quickly but remember its not over till its over and u can still spot and have a heathly bfp...... Just try and say positive.... What colour is it as if it is brown then it's old blood too remember......
Sending u big hugs just stay positive remember PMA sing it PMA x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Hey parkeraah Hun it sounds like they are doing great x and of course there will be cons and doc u prefer over others but they do still all do same job just some people are more clinically sounding than others even of they don't mean to be lol . Also u r bound to be going thru this upbeat not so upbeat feeling as u get closer to et xxx keep ur chin up we are all behind ya xxx

Cosmo how u doing today ??

Marion how did ur embies get on last night xxxx


Afm well no sign of af which is blooming typical seeing as I'm always regular . I so can't wait to get my prostap in my bottom lol oh well maybe tomorrow will happen


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,
Sorry for delayed reply-hubby & I went out for the day yesterday to try & take our mind off things for a bit-not easy! 
Well,got the call yesterday morning to say all 4 of my wee eggs fertilised! We are chuffed to bits! Still a long way to go but it was the best result we could hope for at this time. All being well we are back in tommorrow morning for transfer-so nerve wracking!

Parkeraah-sounds like you have a fab crop! Well done you.

Twinangelsmummy-I hope your eggs are growing nicely-trigger shot for you today?

Cosmo-easy to say but as parkeraah says many woman spot & then go on to have a BFP-I'm keeping everything crossed for you

Dee-not long until you join us on this crazy roller coaster!

So another sleepless night for me!
X


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Parkeraah:  Sounds like your embies are doing extremely well.  Good luck for et tom and I hope that you also get some blasts to freeze.

Marion:  Fab news.  Woo hoo!  Hope that your transfer goes well tomorrow.

TAM:  Hope that  you are not feelin too bloated and that your folloies have grown well over the weekend.

Dee: Blasted af.  Hope that she has arrived now?

Cosmogirl:  Try to stay calm.  All 3 of my closest friends bled with their pregnancies and it could be implantation bleeding just making its way out!  Stay positive hun.

Afm, just waiting for the letter to say when I will be having my wee op.  Not sure when it will be but hopefully soon so that I can have another et.  MRI scan said that I had immoble ovaries which were stuck.  Do any of you ladies have that?  Does it affect treatment?

Thanks,

xx


----------



## cosmogirl

Hi girls,

Marionm congrats on all 4 fertilising that is really fantastic news! Hope you and parkeraah both get on great tomorrow and thanks for the PMA yesterday 

SPL I had my MRI so long ago now I can't remember when I was told what. At some point (might of been at one of the laps) I was told a lot  of my 'bits' were all stuck together cause of the adhesions from the endo. My tubes and one ovary was stuck down and my uterus was all stuck to my bladder. They have 'unstuck' them a few times during ops over the years but think the scar tissue can make it just as bad. Not really sure Mrs   Are yours stuck because of the endow? They haven't said anything about it affecting chances of fertility treatment at all. I think it made them harder to see on the ultra sound and maybe a bit of an awkward position to get to but either than that no. Hope all is ok.

Afm- well it is well and truly over. The witch was obviously just playing with me yesterday morning as I never spot before period comes but by yesterday evening it was here with a vengeance. And is still here today. The heaviest period i have had in a looong looong time. I don't get why it is so different? I have been an emotional nightmare this weekend. I can't win I try and have a PMA and when I do it comes back to bite me. I think i will go back to being pessimistic....at least then you are always prepared for the worst. I have still to go for test on wed....pointless but at least it won't be as hard hearing those words over the phone this time as i already know the answer...
Hope I have not bummed you guys out too much and hope tomorrow brings everyone good news guys!
xxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Awh Cosmo not st all pls don't think like that.... So r u heavy heavy bleeding then?  Life can b so hard.  I have heard ofele still bleeding and still getting a positive so maybe that's why they still want u to test.  Have u called dr marco?

Marion fab news Hun that all your eggs fertilised woop woop - so r u in tomorrow for transfer too?

Sugarpielaura what op r u having ?  I am sure it will all happen soon enough and then u can get started on treatment again.

Afm not much going on to be honest trying to keep my mind active..... Started those progesterone pesseries last night and this morn felt foul..... Better now though.  Anyway away to make din dins so will let u know how I get on tmorrow.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and coping well x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Marion yay all four embies have fertilised bet u r over the moon xxx have u talked about how many u r having put bk yet or is it still bit early ? Good luck with egg transfer xxx

Cosmo aww hun I am so sorry huggs to you Hun xxxx xxx

Afm well my ad arrived in full force today which I'm so happy about only one day late so tomorrow morning I'm going to ring for my prostap day 21 app which will now be on 18th feb. then we will be off on our ivf journey  

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend


----------



## 8868dee

Cosmo I have to also agree with the others try not to stress to much about it if u can xxx with all the drugs and everything it might be old blood or implantation xxx will keep everything crossed for you xxx

Spl hope u have ur op soon hun so u can get started on treatment xxx thanks hun ad started today so I'm happy wont be long now till I start x

Tam hope ur embies have gotten jiggy and u can get a et this week xxxxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Well trigger shot done! 2more sleeps now, so nervous! 
Cosmo, I'm so sorry Hun, big hugs to you. Stay strong Hun and don't give up xxxx
Marion yey all 4 fertilised!fab news. Fxd they cont to grow ;-) good luck tomo
Parkeraah fxd ur embies are continuing to grow ;-) good luck tomo
Love to all u other ladies! ;-) xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

hi marion glad u r getting on well with the stimms and gl with scan and bloods wednesday

hope everyone else is ok xxx?


afm well i have booked my prostap injection on 17th feb at 3 30 all my other drugs will be ordered then


----------



## parkeraah

Morning ladies and such a lovely day it is too.....

Marion - hope all went well with your transfer today hun - what time were u booked in for as I was told a lady was in b4 me and just wondered if it was u.....

Dee great news u have your Prostap all booked in woop woop really want me long now and u will start this rollover coaster with us all.....

TAM- yayyyy u have done your trigger, collection not far now mrs...... Good luck Hun hope u have lots of juicy eggs in there to collect 

Cosmo - how r u today hun how is the bleeding?  Thinking of u x x x  

Sugarpielaura - hope u r ok hun...... 

Afm- well having an emotional time today.... I have been so strong too but I suppose it has to give at some point.  Was fine till the embryologist told us we have to make a decision.  Our 9 embies are still going but there were 2 front runners..... My 8 cell had made the best progress and had turned blasto and was graded as a 3aa then one of the compacting embies is in early blasto and graded as a 1cc so we eventually decided to transfer the 3aa and freeze the 1cc and take the rest to day 6 and c if any of them get to a stage where er can freeze...... Anyway all went well and I am now pupo..... At home jim jams on and catching up online and with the tv.......  Had another bubble on the phone to my mum.... Don't think she knew how to deal with it not normally one to show here my feelings but I suppose i feel overwhelmed and have lots of questions and what if's.  I want to remain as positive as I can but at the same time stay grounded as if this doesn't work I know I will fall hard and will fall even harder if I don't stay level headed if u know what I mean lol.

Anyway I hope everyone else is doing ok speak to u all soon x x x


----------



## cosmogirl

Hi guys,

Thanks for all ur lovely messages.

Congrats on the transfers today girls. I hope you are both taking it easy. Parkeraah sounds like you have a great wee embie on board congrats. I am sure you will end up with some good news tomorrow too! Our one that went to day 6ended up being the best. On day 5 we transferred a 1bb and a compacting and our wee slow guy on day 6 turned out to be a 4bb. Anyhow I am sure you are not going to even need them anytime soon as this is going to work for you   PMA PMA

Tam- are you in for transfer tomorrow? Good luck mrs  

Dee-glad ur all booked in. Fx this will be ur last at for a really long time!

Everyone else I hope things are going well too.

Afm- I'm just hanging in there. I was in a bit of a zombie daze in work today. I can't believe we are back here.  I called the GRI to see where we were on the waiting list. We are due to be at the top in may. I know we are lucky for it to be not that long away but part of me feels like that is ages too. I don't know what to do. I wish we had another wee frostie to try instead of making the decision whether or not to go through a full fresh cycle.......  x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Cosmogirl:  I am so sorry.    Take some time to yourself to get over things.  There's nothing that I can say but I know how you feel.    May will be here soon.  When is your blood test at GCRM?  I feel the exact same way about another fresh cycle.

Parkeraah:  Congratulations on being PUPO.  Fantastic news.    Here's hoping that the 2ww passes quickly for you.  I hop ethat you get some good news about your embies tomorrow but at least you already have a wee blast frozen for you.

Dee:  That is great that af has started and that you are on your way now.

Twinanglesmummy:  All the best for tomorrow.

Afm,  I am reallu struggling with my bladder ladies and would appreciate any advice.  I constantly need to go to the toilet.  Even 10 mins after I have been.  I do pass some urine though.  Going about 15-20 times a day.  Really getting to me.  Can't go on like this.  Actually quite upset by it all.  Wondering if it is a reallt bad UTI?  has anyone had these symptoms?  I don't have burning or anything and the anti biotic not helped so far.

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Yay for being pupo  xxx gl with the 2ww and I hope you get the Bfp you so deserve xxx am keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

Marion how did u get on today 

Cosmo: I'm so sorry the tx didn't work for you hun and I hope the time goes quickly for u and then u will have your gri treatment xxxx sending u lots of Higgs and love xxx

Afm I think most of u will have completed tx by time I get onto stims  it would of been nice going thru it with someone else. But at least I have u all to ask questions too lol xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Cosmo it sounds like u have a bit of an over active bladder. Maybe try cranberry juice and avoid tea/coffee and fizzy drinks and see if that helps? Hope it gets better soon x
Marion and parkeraah congrats on being pupo! X
Love to all u lovely ladies! My nerves are wrecked about tomo ;-/ fxd we get some healthy eggs xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Sorry that was meant for sugarpielaura Laura not Cosmo! Xx


----------



## parkeraah

Awh Cosmo I hope u r ok hun I can only imagine what u r going thru but we r all here for u so fire away anything that makes u feel better..... Have u tried the counseller over at the gcrm......?

TAM good luck for collection today hun hope u get loads of juicy eggs x x x 

Dee I am sure that there will be lots of newbies coming n here soon and u will go thru the whole process with them..... After all I only joined this thread a few weeks ago and can't believe I am here at this stage already, the time has flown past, and like u say u can fire any questions u may have x 

Sugarpielaura - yes to me sounds just like an over active bladder that u have to train back to normal again..... Do u do your pelvic floor exercises?  I do have to say that since having my ds 5 yrs ago my bladder is defo not the same......

Marion how r u doing u have been awfuly quiet hope u r ok?

Afm, thanks so much for all the support and wishes..... I got a call from gcrm and my other 7 embies did not make the grade to be frozen......  . So I have this one inside me which I hope is fighting like mad to stay there and one little embie frozen which by the time it was had upgraded itself to a 1bb early blasto.....  For the first time sin starting all the treatment I had the worst sleep possible last night.  I felt this morn as if every bone in my body ached..... Taking it easy today, back at work tmorrow off again on thur then back in again on fri......  
Hope the rest of you are doing well x x x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies. Just a quick one from me cos I'm so tired! Got 7 eggs so very happy ESP cos I was on such a low dose and on short protocol. They only expected me to get 5. So fxd they fertilise well for tomo! Hugs to u all xx


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,
Sorry to keep you all in suspense!
Well we had our transfer yesterday & had 2 perfect wee embryos transferred! We will get a call tm to update us on progress on out other 2 embryos-if quality is good enough they will be frozen.
It all feels very surreal & so much better than our last experience. Now the dreaded 2ww begins! Wish I could hibernate for a few weeks!
Parkeraah-we were in at 10.45 yesterday,our test date is Friday 10th so the day after you-we will need to keep each other sane! 
Twinangelsmummy-hope you got on well today & that you got a bumper crop!
Cosmo-sorry to hear your news-this is such a tough process-thinking of you x
dee-you will be on the 2ww before you know it! I can't believe how quick it's all gone.
Sugerpielaura-hope you are doing ok.


----------



## parkeraah

Fab news on your 7 eggs TAM wooohooooo  . I am sure they will all fertilise tmorrow...... X

Marion woohoooo I was in at 11.45 so don't think u were the person b4 me then..... Fab news u have two embies onboard....l woohooooo...... R u going to test b4 u go to clinic....?  Think I will as I will dread waiting on that call......  Let's hope that we both get our bfp together.... How r u feeling today?

I am eating for Scotland!  Boredom me thinks......


----------



## parkeraah

Meant to add Marion fx for frosties for tmorrow x keep us posted x


----------



## FertileRoad

DP has has appointment for PESA on 15th March with Dr Underwood, so it will be all go hopefully once that process is over, then consents and start when I can fit it in with my work schedule as work do not know and need to keep it quiet as we have a new policy in work 3 days off and your sent to personnel!


----------



## FertileRoad

did anyone get their cost of treatment at 1st consulation or at consent  we are going for icsi and flare protcol no sure on price of drugs also.


----------



## parkeraah

Morn Fertile Road - Think the cost was went over when we had our signing appt - at the first appt with Dr Marco we kinda mentioned so once we have paid the costs there is nothing else to pay but no actual figures where discussed.  I know b4 the signing appt they want u to pay a £250 deposit.  Hope this helps.

AFM - back at work today, but yesterday had my worst day ever pain wise..... had a constant "stitch" like pain in my tummy all day long and then last night before i went to sleep had a very sharp pain in my left hand side which literally took my breath away.... had to hold the area for what seemed like forever and was scared to make another move...... back at work today   but in all honestly I am happy with the distraction..... must be mad    feel much better today had a great sleep last night tummy still really bloated and have backache but apart from that all good.
Hope the rest of you girles are ok x x x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies had phone call today and 6 have fertilised ;-)) so fxd they divide overnight ;-)
Parkeraah and Marion hope u both aren't driving ur selves crazy in the 2ww! Love to u both xxx

Hi to all u other lovely ladies
Xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Wayhaaaaa - fab new TAM that 6 have fertilised - fx they keep going and u get some nice ones for transfer - have they said to u yet if it will be a 3 or 5 day transfer??  R u going to place back 2 again?


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

No they haventsaid yet but im not too bothered either way. Last cycle I had day 3 transfer and I ended up with twins so I don't mind ;-) no I'm only putting one back again. I couldn't cope mentally with another twin pregnancy with all the risks esp after what happened with the boys. I want a baby to keep, no more angel babies so set for me def! X


----------



## parkeraah

Great.  U stay that positive..... I need some positive vibes....... A week today is my test date eeeekkkkkk....


----------



## FertileRoad

Twinangelsmummy83 - interested on your views on twin, Ive been told that they will transfer 3 ET and they hope only 2 will survive. Is twins much more difficult mentally and physically to cope with while pregnant. I am only getting one try at this for medical reasons so twins would be great, triplets well I'd still love them all and more.


----------



## parkeraah

There r complications involved with more than one baby, u normally never get to full term with twins or more and also it will likely b a section.  Other complications can set in too which perhaps TAM maybe able to chat to u about.  I am 36 and they have suggested to me eset which **** are now trying which stands for elective single embryo transfer to cut down on multiple births.  I have also been advised not to have a double transfer as I had a complication when giving birth to my ds and a twin pregnancy would put much strain on me hence the single transfer for me.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi fertile road. As u can see I was pregnant with twins my last cycle but it ended badly and they were born prematurely at 22+6. This was due to a concealed abruption. The rusk of this happening is higher with multiple pregnancy and ihave no doubt inmy mind that if it was a singleton pregnancy I would have a baby in my arms right now. The pregnancy itself is much tougher on ur body and chances of prem labour are higher because of whatshappened to me I realise now why hfea are pushing for sets. I just have been through so much I couldn't deal with the worry and stress of another twin preg as much as I would love twins. I just want a baby ican keep. However there are lots of women who carry twins successfully I just wasnt one of them ;-( xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Twinangelsmummy83- good luck with this round of ivf fingers crossed x your twin angels will be growing healthy in the spirt world and will be aiding your next round of fertility to a sucessful outcome. They will be with you ever step of the way  God bless you may all the purest good spirts surround you with health and strenght x


----------



## Meikle

morning ladies, just updating myself and feel like i can now actually join in some conversation, me and hubby had out assesment yesterday and so far so good.. antral follicle count was 24 and nurse said my ovary's look 'pretty busy' so isnt expecting ay surprises with the blood tests. hubby traumatised with the wee room with mags to provide his contribution    had to take him for dinner as a treat even let him have a pint!!!

seeing ovary's onscreeen was the most bizarre thing, like wee aliens with wee black eyes (follies obvioulsy), i am sure I drove the nurse nuts with all the 'whats that' 'what does that mean' but she was lovely and even wrote all of my information down for me coz I was in such a tizzy    . lovin keeping up to date with you guys wishin you lots of luck and now for me the wait to consultation on 13th...  baby making here we come


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thank u fertile road. I am now officially PUPO with one perfect little 8 cell embryo ;-) so fxd this little one sticks and we get a healthy little bambino xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Wooo Hoooo   so that is you TAM pupo, Marion pupo and moi pupo.... lets hope we wll get our bfp.....  

Marion - where r u hun u r keeping awfie quite....?

Meikle - lol about your hubbie - when my hubbie went in the first time there were no mags at all !!!!!  But yes they do seem to be "put out" for such a small job lol  

AFM - no more pains or anything and tbh actually feel normal - which I suppose is a good thing.... 6 days from now I will know officially if my embie has kept....       thinking that I may test with fmu on the thur morn so that I am kinda aware of the results the blood test will give me and I am not waiting by the phone all day long, longing for it to ring......


----------



## marionm

Hi there ladies,
Been a busy week so not been on here to update-trying to keep myself busy in this 2ww!
It's like a form of torture.
Parkeraah-how are you managing? You doing anything special to keep yourself sane?

Twinangelsmummy-congratulations on being pupo! You can now join in the 2ww madness! 

Welcome to the thread Meikle-you will be in the middle of the madness before you know it!

AFM-I'm just counting down the days & trying really hard to take my mind off next Friday,not very easy. I am off work for the whole time so have been doing lots to keep me occupied & hubby has been a star,so full of positivity & running about after me!
xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Marion.... I am fine thx.  Finding it ok but just wanna know.  The days I am busy I don't really think about it but days like today when I have more time on my hands I think more!  Have u had any pains/symptoms?
I am in on thur morn for blood test.......going to test with fmu though just to get an idea of where we r.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## parkeraah

Gosh ladies I am sooooo struggling today desperate to test..... But at the same time don't want to incase i get a bfn.......  . It could be too early..... Or it could be for real that I get a bfn.......  
Just went to superdrug as they r doing Bogof on first response if anyone is interested.......
Getting dh to hide them for me........  
Anyway I am off away for now to get busy as this doing not much is making my mind wander......


----------



## marionm

Parkeraah-only 4 more sleeps! Step away from the pee sticks!
I am not going to test before blood test on Friday,never had the urge last time
so not going to do it this time-one more thing to stress about! 
Was having a bit of a wobble last night as lots of period type cramps but much more positive again today!
Any symptoms for you? It's so difficult to switch off isn't it?
Take care x


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Marion I have had sore (.)(.) since transfer which r getting worse everyday.... Feel like bricks when I take my bra off!  Have had some cramps on and off but not for a few days.  Sharp pains at lhs but again not everyday.  Bit of backache.  Think most of the symptoms though r thru the pesseries.  Really bloated too. 
What about u?
So u r not going to test at all then b4 your bloods?
I just thought its going to be a very long day waiting for them to call and I would rather know b4 then..... I have the urge to test now never mind waiting till thur.  Was doing fine too..... Yes u r right only 4 more days to go.... Hopefully as I am in work tomorrow that will go in quick have tue off then back in work wed again....then off thur...... Good luck Marion and keep me posted x x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Parkeraah sounds all very positive! They are all the symptoms I had with the twins! I have none this time ;-(


----------



## parkeraah

I am sure all of this is from the pesseries..... Boobs have been sore as I said from transfer still on pesseries so I am sure that is why they r sore...... Have had no more cramps.  Just every so often/ every other day get a sharp pain but when I googled it says it's more than likely your ovaries going down to normal size again...... The bloating is defo a symptom of the pesseries......  
I had no symptoms at Ll when I was pg with ds even when I went for my 12 week scan I didn't have any symptoms apart from no af...so it can swing both ways TAM...... When is your test date?


----------



## Madasatruck

Ladies....can anyone remind me what the name of the pharmacy is called that GCRM get meds from. And if you know how much it will be for Gonal F .......well that would save me a phonecall   

Fingers and toes crossed for all you ladies in 2ww, been following from afar as I get set for No.2 ICSI and wish you all happy news. Did see one lady, Vittoria, got a BFP from GCRM on Friday but not sure she is on this thread    so hope for a few more this week.


----------



## parkeraah

Central homecare, although cant say how much gonal f is as I was not on that med.  woo hoo a bfp from gcrm..... Fab news lets hope we can make some more here..... Soz I can't be of much more help to u madasatruck


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

i seem to have missed so much in a week.

Congratulations to all the PUPO ladies out there and I hope that the  2ww is not dragging by for you.  Looking forward to hearing your good news soon.

Hope that all the ladies stimming are getting on ok too.

Sorry that I have been a bit awol.  The results if the MRI are still weighing on me and my UTI got worse.  Ended up back at the GP and put on more anti bios.  I have received my pre op date but no op date as yet!  I will phone tomorrow to see if I can get any more info.  Just want to do another transfer and for it to work.

xx


----------



## Madasatruck

Thanks Parkeraah..will call them tomorrow and check out the prices.


----------



## parkeraah

Hope all u guys r ok - Marion how r u feeling and TAM how r u?

Afm, was really unwell last night during the night had a really bad tummy ache but high under my breast bone like in my gut area, think the progesterone is making me constipated now and have not done the loo properly for a couple of days....ended up at 3 am this morn in cold sweats and nearly passing out, hands and feet were all tingly...... Dh nearly called an ambulance for me...... Called the clinic and one of the nurses called me back so I am booked in for tmorrow morn to get bloods done to check over my kidneys and to check out my bloating from the pesseries and also to get my bloods for pg test earlier too - she did say that what I am getting could also be down to early pg symptoms..... Anyway have now tested with a first response and I have a bfp....... Today I am 8dp5dt...... Cannot believe it.  After more than 3 long years I have finally got it......  But the funny thing is now I am worrying that it is maybe the hcg from the injection I was given when I left after I have my transfer...... What do u think ladies?m do u think I have an early bfp?  Have had not spotting or anything........


----------



## marionm

Hi there,

Wow Parkeraah! Sounds like you had a tough night! But a good morning today! BFP-well done you,I'm sure your hcg shot will be well our of your system. How are you feeling now? So in tm for bloods? 

I am going quietly mad waiting for Friday-have had lots of jiggly pains on & off since saturday & I'm really hoping these are positive signs. Not going to test early as scared of result! Will just wait & see what my blood results are. 
Hope all you other ladies are doing ok
xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Marion, all sounds good - I wasnt going to test as you know till thur morn as this is when I was due in but as I had the bad night and I am very bloated I think they want to check that I am not suffering from ohss...... so in for bloods for pg, bloods to check kidney function and something else and a scan too me thinks to see if my ovaries are too big  

Oh I have everything crossed for you hun, I am sure on Friday you will get your bfp too..... I just couldnt wait all day on Thur to get the call especially cause I would be in the house all day long.....


----------



## marionm

Hi Parkeraah- will be good to get the once over tm! Put your mind at ease. Has the BFP sunk in yet? 
Let me know how you get on tm.
Afm-another day nearly done! It will be Friday before I know it!
xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Marion how are u keeping sane? I'm only 5 days post 3 day transfer and I'm demented thinking it hasn't worked! I have no symptoms really at all! Just feel normal! Did u have any symptoms 5 day post ur transfer? 
My head is a mess this time. Was so much calmer 1st time round!

Parkeraah congrats on ur bfp!! Great news missy! Hope everything goes well today! Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hello everyone xxx 

Sorry I have been Mia recently been quite busy

Parkeraah well done you on your Bfp I hope it's a beautiful sticky one for u xxx

Tam and Marion yay for you both being pupo and I hope u both get your bfps xxx

Hello Everyone else hope u r keeping well 

Afm well I'm just counting down to the 17th for my prostap just hope my period plays ball and comes when it supposed to lol. We also are moving in april to a three bed house across the road from where we live . We are in a 2 bed married quarters as we have a child but we are moving to a three bed as they need the 2 beds and as we are wanting to have another child they have said we might as well move now so they can have the 2 bed for new forces family as the 2 beds are limited . We won't have to move again now whether we get pg or not therefore less stress


----------



## parkeraah

Hey ladies

Marion - god u r doing so well mrs...... really not long at all to wait now...... 

TAM - I didnt really have any symptoms at all, at the beginning had some cramps and sharp pains but since then nothing till I started over the past few days to get really bloated.  In the morn its bad enough but like now I feel as if I am carrying two ton tessie on my belly    Its not nice at all...... When is your OTD date?

Dee - wont be long till u get your prostap mrs and u can start.... good news about the move x

AFM, well no more news atm was in at the clinic this morn and got loads of bloods taken.  One for pg to confirm and then about another 4 vials that will be sent to Ross Hall to see if I do have OHSS.  They said they start making calls after 3 so will find out all then and will update later or tmorro.

Starting to feel very tired now, was in bed at 8 last night and asleep by 8.30!!! Missed River City (the only soap I watch too lol)

Anyway I am praying like mad that I dont have OHSS and its just these damn pessaries that is causing the prob   also now think I have given myself piles (soz tmi  ) since I have been straining the past couple of days ..... so will prob need to sort that out too.......

Right will go for now - hope everyone else is doing ok speak soon ladies x x x


----------



## parkeraah

Had my call much earlier than expected  

I am officially pregnant with an hcg level of 125 - they say anything above 5 is classed as pregnant and 25 is a good pregnancy so they are well chuffed with mine.

The ohss came back neg, but dr marco has recommended me to take 75mg of aspirin daily and also paracetamol and to buy the flight stockings and wear.... no idea why since the bloating is in my tummy and not legs but obv down to water retention hopefully after the last pessary tonight it will go.... if I still feel the same in a week I have to go back over and get more bloods taken.

My scan is booked in for the 14th march and by then I should be 8 weeks......


----------



## Apple Orchard

I'm so thrilled for you! Congratulations!

I've been following and reading every day, but am in the process of trying to get our house ready to sell. 

TAM, I hope you get a positive too!

Xx


----------



## marionm

Yippee Parkeraah! A BFP for team GCRM! Hopefully the first of many 
That's good you didn't have to wait to long for the call

I'm getting nervous now-have had AF pains on & off since Saturday but no sign-do you think this a good sign Have been pretty positive this time as feel better if being positive & keep telling myself it worked last time! We have been visiting the in laws this week & been getting pampered so has been a good distraction-going home tm & then it will only be 1 more sleep! 

Twinangelsmummy-how are you coping? I have just been trying to take one day at a time & keep busy! Easier said than done I know! When is your test date? 

Hi to all you other ladies. 
xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Marion, yeah not long at all for the call they said sometime after 3 and they called b4 2.....

I had cramps early on, sharp pains down lhs (kind ovary area) then nothing..... (.)(.) have been killing me since transfer but I get sore ones anyway normally after ov up till af due.....and then of course the dreaded bloating but in all honesty I think its the progesterone thats been giving me most of the above.

Your af has not appeared so that is a great sign, keep positive as that was my mind set too - kept thinking this is going to work - and it did.....

Yes congrats to team GCRM they done it for me..... so lets get some more GCRM babies on here


----------



## parkeraah

sorry meant to say thx apple orchard - nice to see you back again x x x


----------



## Apple Orchard

Marion, I had af pains with my pregnancy too and I kept thinking it was on its way. It never came ... I didn't have any other symptoms at all. So, you never know! Fingers crossed and good luck. 

Thank you P! Keep us posted. 

X


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Oh girls fxd. I had sore boobs last time but before the boys I had sore boobs from ovulation til af anyway. Since I've had the boys I never get sore boobs and did t getthem at all this cycle. Altho attimes they are a little tingly!ihave been getting af type cramps but not really any bloating as such. My otd isn't til next wed! So still a week away. I really wish I could feel positive but it's so hard after all we have been through and because we only put 1 embryo back this time it's hard to feel positive. Feel a little better today but considering I'm only 5 days post 3 day transfer I've still a whole week to go til otd so fxd more symptoms come!
Parkeraah glad u don't have OHSS and great news on your bloods! ;-)
Marion good luck fri ;-) do u have sore (.)(.)? Sorry for asking the intimate q's but I really hope it's not bad news that mine aren't sore!I really want a BFP too! Lol
Carina x


----------



## Madasatruck

Parkeraah          !!!!!

Congrats on your BFP with great numbers too!

C'mon ladies lets keep this GCRM positivity going...PMA all those on 2WW. 

AFM AF on it's way so countdown to day 21 starting shortly.....the 2 +ves this week have given me a new sense of hope, which will hopefully combat my sense of fear as it's our final attempt!

  for you all.


----------



## parkeraah

Thx madasatruck.....  

Girls looking back on my wee journal I also noted past couple of days itchy left nipple   and veins on (.)(.) bursting out of now where.... X 

Let's get your bfp's Marion and Carina TAM x x x 
            
Andrea x


----------



## parkeraah

Marion - only one more day yeehaaaaa.


----------



## marionm

Aww...Parkeraah,thanks for the positive vibes! Still no sign of AF-just need to survive another night & then the waiting game tm!!!
How are you today?

Twinangelsmummy - hope you are surviving! Don't worry about the boob thing-I have not noticed any change in mines! X


----------



## parkeraah

Fantastic great sign if u have no af.....  Yeah still the same with the bloating..... Up at 4 am this morn with tummy pains.  Last night was my last pessary   so I am sitting here with my sexy flight socks on and hoping the the bloating will go down in the next couple of days.....
What time r u in at tomorrow?  Sending all my positive vibes to u and of course to u too Carina x x x


----------



## marionm

Hey Parkeraah - I am in at 10.30 tm!!! feeling a huge mixture of excitement & sheer terror but also very positive!
I have not had pessaries this time as was on short protocol so was glad about that.
Hope your flight socks are doing the job!
positive vibes really appreciated!
will be in touch tm!
xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Marion good luck for tomorrow x x x I am sure it will b good news x x x
I am sure most of my probs r down to those damn pesseries - would certainly not like to use them again


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Good luck Marion!
Boobs are slightly tingly now and again now. Just cramps af pains but no af. 6 days to go!
Xxxxxxx


----------



## marionm

Well that's my blood taken!! Now another waiting game! Still no sign of AF so am clinging on to that positive!
Will post as soon as I have any news.....

Hope you ladies are all doing ok
xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Wooo Hooo I am super excited - hope they call u early today Marion - will be on here checking like mad lol

Carina - OMG I am so excited for you too - u r doing so well - lets hope that you make it a hat trick


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Why can't i be positive!!!!! Im driving myself insane and I miss my baby boys so much ;-(( maybe it was too soon after the boys. ;-((


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Carina - U r being positive mrs.... I was too thinking oh every ache and pain I got.... what was that, what was this...... don't worry u will b fine and it will all work out x x x


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,

well great news here - I have a BFP!!! so happy & cant wipe the smile from my face!
Had a long torteous wait as did not get the call until 4.20.
HCG levels were 98 so am chuffed with that.
Thanks for all your positive vibes - lets keep them all coming for Twinangelsmummy!

Twinangelsmummy - I know its hard to be positive & you have been through so much- I'm keeping everything crossed for you. try not to worry to much about symptoms as we are all different. Take care. x

Hi to everyone else
xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Fan bl(.)(.)dy tastic....... Well done Marion...... So chuffed for u...... Right it's over to u now TAM let's make it three in a row x x x woooooohooooooo


----------



## 8868dee

Wow well done Marion now now I am glad I am Doing treatment with gcrm xxz 
Let's hope you and parkeraah have a nice happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


Tam goodluck with your 2ww how long u got left xxx

Well I got 6 days until my prostap injection then all systems go for us whoop woop xxxxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Congratulations Marion....      Can't imagine how exciting it must be. Go GCRM!!!!!

That's now 3 BFP's for GCRM in as many weeks, and that's just the girls on here that we know about! Fingers xd for TAM next   

8868dee, you are a month ahead of me, I delayed a month, was due Prostap 17th Feb but now on 14th March....... you will be testing as I'm starting! Good luck with your cycle.  

Hope all you BFP ladies are feeling fine..... and trying to relax. x


----------



## Meikle

Hi Ladies,  

Great news on the BFP's, how exciting and positive for fellow GCRM peeps.... 

AFM wee bit confused this weekend, got my letter on friday about fertialty assesment, all bloods and scans etc normal to good results, 24 antral follicle count however AMH result 1. GCRM are asking me to return for blood tests free of cahrge given the 'conflict' in results. therefore consultation being rescheduled for 5th march. Am a wee bit gutted coz it was supposed to be on monday although the fact that they want to test blood again is giving me something positive to cling to... hoping against hope the blood test was wrong coz the complete results just dont make sense but maybe I am just 'strange'  lol  Awe well it may take a wee bit longer but hopefully be joing you on a cycle soon xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Congrats Marion! Fab news!

I'm still a wreck! Just af like cramps on and off, pulling sensation at times behind belly button and at times shrp pains above pubic bone and at ovaries. Bloated and off my food but think that's nerves! Just no way of flipping telling is there! Driving me nuts.

PMA PMA PMA and RELAX RELAX RELAX!! Lol


----------



## Apple Orchard

Marion, congratulations! Well done. 

Tam, still got fxd for you. X


----------



## portia t

Congratulations to all the BFP's out there.  I've had all my treatment at gcrm and e to have ET next weekend.  Really hoping it works this time!!


----------



## parkeraah

TAM not that long to go now, and all these signs r looking good PMA,PMA coming your way   

8868dee not long till u start your Prostap now woohoo...... 

madasatruck, soz u have been delayed but I am sure the time will fly by x

Miekle I am sure they just want to re check your amh levels again as they don't maybe match up with the rest of your results, won't be long and u will b starting too x x

Hey apple orchard how r u doing?

Portai t - hope all goes well for et next weekend woop woop x x x

Afm  well finally I think I can say that the bloating is finally going down so it must have been down to the progesterone pessaries.  Kinda feeling back to normal now, although I am eating more which I am trying to curb and I am really tired at times, so jut listening to when that is and getting into bed to chill.  Anyway it's a good while yet b4 I am back at the clinic as its mid march b4 I get my scan.

Hope the rest of your girls r doing well x x x


----------



## Vittoria

Hey girls, 

Madasatruck just reminded on another thread that I did not pass on the good news to GCRM cyclers--I, too, got a BFP after my first cycle with them!!  As you can see from the signature, I am an oldie, and I had a mc a year ago.

I got my BFP on Friday 3 Feb, and as I was a bit anxious about some of the symptoms abating, they tested my blood again this Wednesday and the values were fine (I thought I understood 6000 but I am not sure!!)...I cannot speak more highly of them.

Symptoms come and go a bit (especially light cramping and pain in the pelvic area, which gets more noticeable in the evening), and I have felt very tired, but I would rather have this than no symptoms at all...I would go   . First scan at the end of the month! 

As Madasatruck said, this makes it 3 BFP in three weeks at GCRM (that we know of). Go GCRM!!!

x Vic


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Vittoria

What fab news that u have got your bfp too via GCRM, I do think that they are a great bunch in there and really can't fault them whatsoever...... good luck for your scan - I should have been going in on the 7th March for mine but couldnt get a time to suit so I am waiting till the next week now..... sooo excited.  I was super bloated from the progesterone pessaries but thankfully I am back to myself again.  Like you I am tired and have been cramping on and off but apart from that myself...... sooooo glad the bloating has gone as last week in work couldnt even get my work trousers together and was trying to hide the fact that I was like this with a cardi...... and I thought surely its not going to be like this before I can get to my 12 weeks scan as really dont want to tell people in work till then - keep well and please post and let us know how your scan goes..    How many did you have transferred?


----------



## Apple Orchard

Hello, congratulations on another BFP from GCRM! 

All good here. Starting treatment with march period, so will start taking whatever in April. Would love our house to be sold by then, but it's actually a great distraction from all things IVF!

Hope everyone is doing really well, and glad that you're back to normal, P! What a relief for you!


----------



## Meikle

Hi folks,  so excited reading about another BFP for GCRM...   may the positive vibes continue for others waiting. CONGRATS to all of you who are happily preggers and good luck to all (including myself) who are not quite at that stage of the journey yet.

AFM - been back to GCRM this morning for repeat AMH test, nurse seems to think I have them all bamboozled with tests so far. Was the same nurse that did my scans and she confirms Antral Follicle Count of 24, NHS bloods indicate FSH 7.3 and good progesterone and LH bloods so no idea why AMH was 1. Nurse thinks it may have been a mistake hence the free bloods however if not then nurse thinks other indicators are good but so far no explanation on low AMH or what this means. Definately feeling more positive today and results due on friday so will wait and see.  Just out of curiosity anyone else know of someone with similar test results, have been hunting the forums and cant find anybody to compare with.  

Meikle


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies-just a quick post from me as on iPhone & is a pain to do long posts!
Twinangelsmummy - fingers crossed for you for tm!!! Hope you are doing ok,will be thinking of you. xxx

Hope everyone else is well!
xxx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Tam, good luck for tomorrow. X


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've not been on in a bit. I'm struggling a bit at the moment health wise. 

I wanted to wish all the bfp ladies many many congratulations and I hope that you have a happy and healthy 8 months. 

Good luck to all the pupos and those cycling at the moment.  

Xx


----------



## parkeraah

tAM good luck for today........ Hope all goes well.

Spl- soz u r not feeling great just now Hun hope u feel better soon x 

Miekle good luck with your test results x x

Apple orchard not long then till u start your treatment woohoo x x 

Marion how r u feeling has it sunk in yet?

Still hasn't for me yet, don't think it will till I get a scan lol


----------



## Apple Orchard

TAM, fingers crossed!

P, hope you're feeling good, and you too Marion.

Dandygirl, if you still read this, I'm wondering did you take DHEA throughout treatment, all through stims etc? 

Hope everyone else doing well. X


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Apple Orchard, as far as I can remember I took it right up to egg collection, think I remember emailing Dr. Marco about it...

have still been following this thread and its fantastic to see all the BFP's... so best of luck to all those ladies and fingers crossed for those of you in the middle of or just about to start treatment...

AFM we're now over 20weeks and have our 'big' scan on Friday so all going well at this moment in time

D


----------



## parkeraah

Wow dandy girl - 20 week scan already....... God how time flies...... Hope u r keeping well.  How did u get your wee ticker thing on your profile that is so cool......

TAM - where r u? Hope u r ok x x


----------



## dandygirl

Hi parkeraah

Yup can hardly believe it ourselves... still seems a bit unreal! I used the ticker from lilipie, hopefully this link will work:

http://lilypie.com/Pregnancy.php

D

/links


----------



## 8868dee

hey all

madasatruck: goodluck starting treatment xx

parkeraah how are you doing hun x ? 

wow i am loving hearing new bfp stories from gcrm makes me feel so so excited

tam hope u got on well today hun xx

afm well its only 3 days till my prostap and i cant wait 

oh yeah and happy valentines day to all


----------



## Meikle

I know how exciting is it to hear BFP's and thinking we might have passed each other in the clinic, lets face it it is not that big... keep the good news coming ladies  go GCRM


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls! Test day wasn't til today! Have been lying low cos I was melting my own head with symptoms etc! Anyway I'm very shocked, delighted and amazed to tell u all that I got my bfp!! Can't believe it! Hope u all are well and dandy girl good luck for ur scan on fri ;-) xx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Congratulations TAM! That is absolutely fantastic. You so deserve it. Well done! Let's hope the BFPs keep coming from GCRM. Xxx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Dandygirl, thank you very much for info. Can't believe you are so far on now. Good luck for Friday. Let us know how you get on. Thanks again. x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks apple orchard. That's 4/4 now so clearly gcrm r just fab! Xx


----------



## Meikle

Just popped on to say TAM big massive congrats,      , loved the comment of the head melting, mines is also metling and thats just keeping up with you guys so can only imagine what it will feel like when its me!!!!  

Well done all of you guys and well done GCRM...


----------



## parkeraah

OMG - Fan blooming tastic - WOWeeeeeeeee - well done TAM and of course GCRM....... 

How r u feeling?  did u test b4 u went over, or were u good like Marion and waited??

AFM, feeling a little icky today - more dizzy than anything else not actually feeling sick - had a late night watching tv last night so not sure if I have just not had enough sleep  

How is everyone else...... Officially I am 5 weeks today he he.....


----------



## Hope2468

Wow......well done ladies.     congratulations on all the bfp!!! Absolutely brilllllliant!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks ladies ;-)still sinking in! Lol
I feel grand parkeraah. A little dizzy and have gone off food but apart from that I'm ok. Very emotional! I tested this am but live in Belfast so posted bloods over today for result tomo. Tested with clearblue and came up 2-3 weeks. That's what came up with the twins too! 

Congrats on reaching 5 weeks ;-)) xxx


----------



## cosmogirl

Hi ladies sory i have been a bit AWOL I have been trying to pluck up the strength to get back into it all again.
Firstly CONGRATULATIONS ladies on all of your BFPs that is such amazing news!!!  I guess 4 out of 5 is a pretty fab record for GCRM with us lot on this forum the last month!
Wishing all you other ladies the very best of luck in your upcoming cycles....not long now....!

AFM - I have review next week. I hate that it takes so long to come around. Just when you feel you are getting back on track the review appointment comes up and brings you right back down!

Anyhoo, congrats again ladies   Here is to a happy and healthy 8months to go for you all xxxxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey TAM - just wonderful news, your little twin boys were defo looking after you  

I too have felt quite dizzy on and off today, but was maybe thinking it was the labyrinitis coming back that I have sufferered with in the past - do have my gp appt tmorrow so will maybe mention to him but I am sure he will prob put it down to pg symptoms......  I forgot that you would be back home by now - so do you get a scan at a clinic local to you soon?

Cosmogirl - good to hear from you, and it must be very difficult for you to come on here and see all these bfp's, it will happen for you, I hope u get on well with your review appt and that you get your positive feeling back again  

I am prob being a little to ahead of myself with adding on my little ticker but I am so so happy that after 3 yrs and 3 months that I am finally here a I though what the hell lol  x


----------



## cosmogirl

Awh parkeraah not at all it is lovely to see so many positive outcomes especially after everyone's had such heartache and waiting. My time will come I am sure of it 
Just got to keep going, all good things...and all all that! 

You go for it with the ticker, it just makes it more real! Super exciting Mrs, soooo pleased for you, for you all!

I will keep you all posted with the review and what i'm planning on doing next. We have no frosties lft so it would have to be another fresh cycle but I am lucky enough that ur NHS turn is due to come up in April/May so at the moment I am thinking I will wait for that. By the time we start a new cyle at GCRM it could be nearer then anyway. We will see.

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Wow tam well done hun xxxxx so happy for you xxxxxx 

Cosmo I hope ur review appt goes well xxx 

Everyone else hope u r ok xxx

Afm it's not long now till my prostap injection on Friday xxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Congratulations TAM      lovely news.. ...GCRM staff must be loving every day at the office at the moment    Well done guys! And good luck as your journey continues


----------



## portia t

Hi all, hoping to join the GCRM thread.  I'm on my 4th ICSI cycle and doing medicated FET this Saturday.  I've done all 4 cycles with GCRM and I think they are very professional and great Lesley is my favourite nurse so down to earth and always look forward to seeing her.  Congratulations to all those who have had BFP's. Really hoping and   that ill be joining you soon!


----------



## Meikle

Hi PortiaT, welcome to the thread.  You joined at a busy time and lots of positive vibes ging around. Good luck for saturday

Meikle


----------



## sugarpielaura

Tam: congratulations. Fantastic news.  

Portia: welcome and good luck for Saturday. 

Cosmogirl: nice to hear from you. Hope your review goes well and NHs goes start soon. 

Xx


----------



## cosmogirl

Thanks SPL, how you getting on Mrs? Have you been off on holiday too this week? I go back tomorrow for two inservice days, every authority is different. How have you been feeling?

portia t - good luck for this sat mrs, fx for you xxx

dee- thank you, areyou excited about fri?

xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Clinic just foned to say they received bloods so have to wait on fone call this afternoon for results. Y am I so nervous!!  Lol

Hope ur all doing ok. Welcome to the newbies xxxxx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Good luck for this afternoon TAM.  I'm away for a week. Will try and keep up with phone, but can't post with phone. x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hcg is 196 ;-) so I can confirm I'm pregnant ;-))) xxx


----------



## parkeraah

That is fantastic news TAM and of course very reassuring for u.  What a lovely valentines gift your boys have sent u right enough x how r u feeling?

Apple orchard enjoy your week away x 

Portia good luck for sat x

Dee- good luck for starting tmorrow x x 

If I have forgotten anyone else sorry x 

Afm - just bk from the docs so they r doing my official letter to the mw.... Said the dizzy spells are more than likely my labyrinthitis returning so just to keep an eye on it....

Hope everyone else is ok x x x sending loads of hugs n kisses


----------



## 8868dee

that is brilliant news tam so happy for you hun xxx

cosmo girl yeah im ready and excited cant come quick enough to be honest x hopefully the cycle will be text book lol but i guess no ones is still im very positive x

parkeraah: hows it going? still not sunk in yet i reckon lol x yeah im all ready to go just hope my body responds the way it should but im nervous and positive at same time as its new thing for us so not sure what to expect once i had my injection tomorrow 

afm: well dh will be doing all my menopur jabs once i have d/r so thast will be fun for him lol x i just want him to feel more a part of it than just giving sperm lol 

positive vibes


----------



## parkeraah

Hey dee nope still not sunk in, u will b fine best advice I can give is to take each step at a time that way u will not feel overwhelmed or stressed......  Wow well done u re the injections too and getting dh involved.  I thought at the time I would do the same but when push came to shove I actually felt better doing it myself prob more the fact I had the control over the needle lol.... And of course dh had this evil look on his face when he wanted to do them.  He did two of them but he just stuck the needle in and then left it bloody cheek of it lol...... Honestly though I did feel better doing it myself and did the one in the clinic too..... Think once u et the first couple out of the way it defo gets easier.  U will be fine x


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah I will deffo take it one step at a time parkeraah tjanks for advice x seems kinda surreal that it's here now  

Goodluck portia with fet Saturday xxx hope u get the Bfp u deserve xxxxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Count down begins Dee ha ha  Sometimes I can't wait, and sometimes I want to stick my head in the sand! Good luck  

Portia T, hi and good luck. Spoke to GCRM today and they commented that they are having a very good run of luck....long may it continue!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Cosmogirl: I was in service last friday,off mon and tues and both us and pupils back yesterday. Not great to be honest. Bladder really playing up. Struggling. Just need op date in. 

Tam: many official congrats again. Fantastic news.  

Parkeraah: hope you feel a bit better soon. 

Dee: all go for you soon. 

Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Mad: hear hear let's hope it does continue xxxx 
Spl: thanks hun xxx xxxx


----------



## marionm

Wow it has been busy on here the last few days!

hello to all the new ladies - lots of luck for whatever stage you are all at.
Gcrm seem to be doing a fab job so far - long may it continue! positive vibes all the way.

Twinangelsmummy - Fantastic news - Congratulations on your BFP!!! will you get an early scan at your local hospital?

Parkeraah - how are you doing? all a bit surreal eh? are you going to be seeing the midwife before you get your scan? Our scan is on the 14th March aswell! what time you in? 

AFM - doing ok, very tired and some niggly pains and also not sleeping great - waking up in the middle of the night and cant get back to sleep? Feel like i have swapped the 2ww for the 4ww! just trying to relax until the 14th March - easier said than done!
xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey ladies,

Marion I am doing good thx, but do seem to be getting one thing after another at the mo - the bloating all gone yippeeee - but I suffer from labyrinthitis (bad dizzy spells like vertigo) and that has returned.  Went to GP yesterday to register myself as pg and spoke to him about the dizziness and he says its poss the pg has brought it on..... so just trying to be careful - seems to be bit better today so hopefully in a couple of days it will be gone.  Apart from that I am fine, up several times during the night for the loo, and (.)(.)'s are getting soooooo bad just now - and tiredness - but trying to listen to when I am tired and get to bed early.... House is a riot as dh trying his best to do stuff but when u r so used to doing these things on your own (i still only work 3 days) but just cant be bothered..... its not good.
The clinic told me they prefer to do the scan first then to go to your gp but I was concerned if I waited till then I may miss out on getting my 12 week scan and any important tests done and in all honesty when I was pg the last time I went to gp as soon as I missed my period so cant see why this is any different.
I am booked in for 5.30pm quite late I know but I work on a wed and already have had so much time off etc, so I am leaving the office at 4 to get there.  Should have been in the week b4 but they could only give me mid afternoon times.  What time are u in at?
Shame u r not sleeping - is it the pains that are waking you up or are you just worried?

TAM - hope you are doing well hun x

Good luck to all the ladies ready to start again, I know in my previous post I mentioned a few ladies personally but for any others would be lovely to keep the positive vibes coming for you all x x x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls. 
Marion its so hard isn't it! I'm the same. Lots of niggly pains! Here I was reading on Internet that high hcg levels usually mean its a girl and slightly lower ones a boy! Mine are very high so maybe I'm having a girl this time! ;-) my maya masseuse lady told me I was gonna have a girl this time too!;-)
My scan is on 15th march! I'm getting it done over here just ;-) just hope everything is ok! 

Parkeraah how r u doing Hun?
Dee good luck with stims ;-) hope it all goes well
Sugarpielaura big hugs to u hun xxx
Portia good luck for sat x

Hi to all u othe lovely ladies xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Yes I am doing good TAM - think we must have been posting at the same time, will let u read my other message..... is it sinking in yet, as I still cant quite beleive it - although my blooming (.)(.)'s do as they are huge and killing me......


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all how you all doing today ?

Went and had my prostap injection today which went well and that appointment was quick which was nice x just gotta wait for my bleed now x hope I don't get two many side effects from it x just hope the af plays ball and comes within 12 days


----------



## parkeraah

Hey dee how r u since having the Prostap?  U doing ok....

How is everyone else doing.  Nice day today isn't it albeit cold..... We r just back from a wee cycle ride tried out the bike carrie for the first time on the car and it did the job.  Good to get out and get some form of exercise......

Back home now and promised to bake cakes with ds....l guess who will b stuffing their face later today then lol....


----------



## 8868dee

Hey parkeraah how are you hun ? Are you still having bouts of your labrynthitis (sorry for spelling) x hope u r ok xxxxx . Yeah it is a nice day but bit chilly lol . Glad u have enjoyed your bike ride xxz I'm off o the gym tomorrow.

I am feeling fine no af as of yet but the nurse did say 7-10 days is normal but if no af by day 12 after injection then I'm to call them x but I do hope af shows up. I havent had any side effects yet but it's only been 2 days lol. I am so impatient and want it to happen already so we can get started .


----------



## parkeraah

Labryinthitis gone thankfully.  Think my af appeared about 10 days after my prostap was defo earlier than I expected anyway..... The af b4 that annoyed me as that was the late one lol!!!!  Take it easy at the gym though don't want to overdo it,  only major side affect I got wS headaches had a fair few of them but not everyone gets side affects remember so don't go looking for them.  Can't quite believe the weekend is over already..... It goes so fast.....


----------



## 8868dee

Glad your labyrinthitis is gone now  
Do u think I should not go to the gym as it doesn't bother maybe I should leave it ?? What did u think ?. Yeah I think this weekend has gone by fast lol oh thanks for letting me know bout when af came though I expect mine will prob be different day but it just to give myself idea of roughly when I will. I hope fully won't have any side effects as none so far it's hard not to look for them tho as I notice else to do lol


----------



## parkeraah

I wouldn't not go I would just take it easy as all the drugs do take it out of u eventually.


----------



## portia t

Congratulations to all the BFP s with GCRM ive been with them for my whole journey, had FET there yesterday and otd is the 29th.  Praying it's going to work this time xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks for the advice parkeraah xxx I will take it easy not that I do much when there anyway lol x

Portia so are you pupo now ? Well goodluck with getting a Bfp on the 29th xxx will keep everything crossed for ya xxxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi, can I join you? I'm due to start my treatment at GCRM within the next few weeks. I'll start taking norithisterone on Thursday. I'm sceptical about whether this will work given my low AMH but we can only try...would be nice to share the journey with people going through the same thing.


----------



## Madasatruck

Hi girl nextdoor.....you've come in at a great time, very positive vibe with lots of BFP's in the last few weeks 

What protocol are you on? I am starting norethisterone on 29th on Flare protocol so due for ICSI late March, maybe you are just a week ahead of me?


----------



## girl nextdoor

Thanks for your reply Madasatruck. Yes I'm on the flare protocol too so yes will be just a week ahead of you with planned treatment mid/late March. How are you feeling about it? This is a first for me so a bit anxious...


----------



## Madasatruck

GND, the waiting is the worst bit, not long and you'll be under-way. Then you just need to focus on being positive and not over analysing every twinge! I'm on my second, and last go so a bit apprehensive as this is it for us, but I do look forward to it as it makes me feel as if I am taking steps to make that baby......my last protocol was the long one so loads more injections and it was absolutely fine, the first jab was weird to do... but it very quickly became routine. 

GCRM seem to be doing something right so try not to worry about it and trust them   We don;t have age on our side but even then they have better results than most clinics. xxx


----------



## girl nextdoor

Thanks for kind words M. I think we'll be max 2 goes too. I'm trying to look at this year as ICSI year and if it doesn't work will try to move on as best we can. It dominates the thoughts a bit doesn't it?! Anyway will keep up to date with your progress on here and wishing you loads of luck!! Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome girl next door x hope ur Icsi is fruitful For you and u have the Bfp at the end x 

Hey mad how r u ? All ready to go ? 

Well in just waiting for af to get here the. In for scan and bloods at gcrm x I hate waiting x I'm so impatient lol x


----------



## Meikle

HI fellow GCRM'ers.  Been on a bit of a downer today, was to phone in this avo for my repeat AMH result, duly did and lovely nurse still wouldnt tell me.  Brief discussion that my file was discussed at the consultants meeting today and Prof has my file.. so frustrating I just want to know what the results will mean and if we will be able to undergo IVF as planned.  Just incase I havent mentioned it before I have a good result with all other tests and Antral Follicle Count was 24 which does not go with a result of 1.0 AMH.   Had repeat bloods done but still no answer. it seems my results are confusing and none of the nurses have seen such conflicting results so hence the reasons its in the hands of the consultants, which is all well and good, glad they are thorough but not making my wee heart beat any slower...    

So exciting reading where you guys are in your treatment and so desperately looking forward to joining you,  can handle the wait but just want to know if its possible  (sorry for the me post but wide awake and anxious)  

Told I will be phone tomorrow so hopefully it will all be a it clearer  nite x


----------



## parkeraah

Wow a good few newbies here now  

Meikle I hope u get your results soon hun even if u do have a low amh gcrm still have fab results a few people have been on here when I was getting treatment who got their bfp's so please try not to feel so low I am sure they will do what is right for you x 

Dee I am sure it won't b long and your af will arrive and u can start your stims - good luck x 

Madasatruck won't b long till u start woohoo good luck hun x 

Girlnextdoor welcome I hope u get your bfp soon hun we too could only fund one poss two cycles and it worked for us first time x so stay positive x 

Portia congrats hun on becoming pupo    woooohoooooo. Hope u get the bfp u have longed for    

Afm well will b 6 weeks tmorrow still can't believe it.  Feeling a little better although have a cold that ds has passed to me - also think I may have a wee urine infection as I have not been drinking enough water.  Will see how it is tmorrow and will try and get an appt for the docs if still the same but trying to drink loads of water today but I am weeing and it is burning so I am sure I have a wee infection......

Tam and Marion how r u doing?


----------



## 8868dee

Hey everyone 

Meikle goodluck with getting your results Hun x And I hope u can still go ahead with tx plans xxx

Parkeraah  wow 6 weeks it's flying by lol ad yea it does sound like a water infection zx hope u get it sorted soon xxx

Hope everyone else is good 

Afm well I thought I had period pains this morning but turns out that it's diahoreea whic isn't nice lol not sure if it is a side effect of prostap or not but nurse didnt tell me I might get it So I can only presume its a bug lol. I'm very hot and sweaty today and my cheeks keep burning up but nothing Else lol so only hot flushes lol so far x I just hope it doesn't mean it not working properly lol


----------



## Meikle

Hi peeps    

Dee: Sorry to hear you have the scoots, not pleasent and hope they clear up soon xx

Parkeraah: Sorry to hear you have a wee infection but so excited you 'knocked up' ...

hhhm there is an awful lot of 'infections' going around hope they are not contagious over the tinterweb  

Hi to all others hope everyone is doing ok.

AFM: Got my phone call to tell me AMH was up to 4.something.. so its onwards and upwards for us, consultants appointment next on 5th March. Thnaks ladies for the positive thoughts xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Meikle hope u can start tx soon hun zx and keep thinking positive x oh and I think the scoots have gone now lol 

Well today I paid my ivf drugs via central homecare and I was quoted 740 by gcrm and it only cost 714 so I saved 25 pounds lol yay!!  . It's day 5 and no sign of af yet and the only side effects I have are hot flushes a lot lol x 

Hope everyone is having a nice day xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey dee yay..... Re your drugs thats what happened to me so it was a nice surprise..... Anything is a bonus.....

Glad your skits have gone, I have the docs tmorrow to check out if I have thrush or urine infection......

Hope everyone else is ok.....

Tam and Marion how r u doing?


----------



## 8868dee

Hi parkeraah yeah anything we save is a bonus lol x hope ur infection goes soon hun xxxx both thrush and water infection are common during pregnancy xxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Yeah I know.... Never got any of this first time around  . Hope it's not a sign of things to come.  Mind u if they come in three's then this is my third lol  . Hope your af turns up soon as u can start on your stims..... Won't b long at all x


----------



## 8868dee

Aww thanks hun I also hope af shows up soon as can't wait to start stimms tho not sure how long after I have d/r that I start but they will tell me x


----------



## portia t

Hi all I am officially pupo on day day4pt.  OTD is feb 29.  Just want to check in and see how you are all doing as One born every second is on tv right now.  

Anyone watching it and torturing themselves at same time?  Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey portia x congrats on being pupo hope the 2ww go quick for ya xxx I record one born
At minute as I can't watch it it upsets me and make me 
broody lol but if I get of them will watch it otherwise I will delete it xxxx


----------



## portia t

Hi 8868dee you have more strength than me I have to watch it and it kills me!!  Need to stop watching as makes me feel pure jealousy - not my finest trait xx


----------



## parkeraah

I watch it normally in tears lol!!!!!!!

Portia hope u r doing ok on your 2ww hun roll on the 29th....l not long but feels like ages away for u I am sure x


----------



## portia t

Hi Parkeraah,

Congrats on the  .  Hope you are feeling well.  Yes it feels like ages away although its just really 6 days.

I was the same watching One Born Every Minute last night floods of tears - what an emotional sap Ive become!

Will keep you all posted.  Luck to all! xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Thanks Portia, strange still down "feel" pregnant I suppose it won't feel real till I have my first scan...... 6 days really isn't that long..... Once u get thru the weekend it will b just round the corner..... R u going to test b4 u go to gcrm?

Afm - dr confirmed I do have a urine infection  . First one ever..... Anyway I have a 3 day course of anti b's to take along with with some canisten cream incase that cause thrush!  One thing after another with me atm just hope that if it comes in 3's then that is me had my lot!

Hope everyone else is ok x x x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls! Just wanted to pop on say hello!
Gl to those in 2ww. Hope u aren't going too mad!
Stimmers-hope the follies are growing big and strong!
Parkeraah - hope u feel better soon hun. Nitemare re urine infection ;-/

Afm I'm doing ok. No symptoms yet! 5+2 today. Did a cb digi and it now says 3+ weeks so hoping beanie is growing big and strong for mummy. 

Lots of love to u all xx


----------



## portia t

Hi parkeraah, not sure if I am going to do an early test yet.  Will see how things stand after the weekend.  Thankfully I am away so hopefully wont think about it too much.  Famous last words though!

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey everyone

Parkeraah: glad your doc diagnosed your infection so u get proper treatment for it

Portia: goodluck with testing or with whatever you decide to do regarding testing before going to gcrm for test xxxx

Tam: hope u r well Hun

Afm: well I had a headache yesterday and still little hot flushes but no af as of yet and it's 8 days since d/r injection so am hoping it will be soon. It's weird tho as I'm due my period in 2 days anyway in my normal cycle.


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,
Well this has been a busy thread since I was last on!
Hope everyone is coping with whatever stage they are at.

Parkeraah-how are you keeping? Waiting for the scan is torture eh? Do you have many symptoms?

Twinangelsmummy-how are things with you? Are you on the countdown for your early scan aswell?

Afm-I am having good days & bad days,2 weeks on Wednesday for the scan & it cannot come quick enough!
Woke up yesterday with what felt like a huge hangover! Felt pretty groggy for most of the day & off my food,got up today & feel fine! Is it normal for symptoms to come & go? Driving myself mad worrying!


----------



## parkeraah

Hey guys, hope u r all well.....

Portia won't be long now till your td good luck x

Dee, headaches were my main concern when dr..... Hope your af arrives this week x then u can start your stims x

Marion yeah totally agree this is torture don't know what is worse the 2ww or this......  I called them the other days just to check if they had any canx for the week b4 as I was supposed to be in for scan on the 7th but at that time they could only give me 2.30 and as I work and it was the middle of the day I decided to do the next week but now I am wishing I took it.....    . Anyway it's done now...... Just want to know that all is well and it's implanted in the right area and stuff lol.

Bought a clear blue test the other day a digi one.  God knows why.... But just wanted to see the pregnant and 3+ I suppose...... Still have my uti after my 3 days of anti b's so will have to call the doc back tmorrow....

I do have days when I feel [email protected] and then others where I feel full of life and energy...... So please don't worry about that lol.

How's TAM doing?

Think we should b moving over to another forum now.... Lol although in a way I don't want to as this is like a wee family here


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

I'm ok thanks girls. Freaking today cos had some lower back cramps. Stressing out! No bleeding just cramps! So decided to cone out of work til my scan! We are going private so getting scan on 7th march. I'll be 7+1 weeks. 
How many weeks did the clinic tell u ladies u were on otd? X

The waiting is a killer isn't it!!!


----------



## portia t

Hi ladies hope you are all feeling well.  Just want to say that I couldn't resist the urge to test and I did 2 poas this morning.  I got 2 positives.  Praying it's worked this time.  If so, how soon is it to first scan? I know GCRM do early testing is thi also available at their clinic in Edinburgh where Ive done most of my scans and bloods? Xx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey TAM - I have had cramps on and off too and not had them for ages so was starting to panic but think its just things moving around in there lol....... if u have not had any bleeding I wouldnt worry and even if you did it would still be normal just get it checked out.....
On otd I was just coming up for 4 weeks so they had said to me to have scan on the 07th March which would make me 7 i think..... but I have had to make my scan date the 14th but according to online calculators I should be 9 weeks by then so I am totally confused........  

Portia - woo hooo another bfp well done you..... think they like to scan at 7 weeks but they only do them on wed afternoons but this is glasgow I really am unsure how edi works..... when is your appt to get your bloods done?  How r u feeling?

AFM, think the uti is possibly going - just see how I am over today and tmorrow, and if not will go back to gp but certainly dont have the burning sensation when peeing anymore today


----------



## portia t

Hi parkeraah, another POAS another positive this morning.  Cant wait for OTD on Wednesday so that I can get a confirmation.  Am praying its a positive as dont quite want to believe it yet.

How are you feeling, do you feel anything yet? xxx


----------



## Apple Orchard

Congratulations! I do hope that you get a positive on test day! What does POAS stand for? 

Got concent appt nxt Monday. Need to take DD as there is no one to look after her, do you think that's okay? We are doing it in Edinburgh. 

GCRM seem to be on a real roll right now, long may it continue!

I hope everyone else is doing okay. X


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Parkeraah by my calculation you will be about 8 weeks in 7th march? I think I'm 7weeks on 7th and u were a week ahead of me? X


----------



## portia t

Thanks AppleOrchard POAS means pee on a stick i.e. pregnancy test.  You should be ok with taking DD to consents from my memory (and it was a long time ago) its really just filling in the paperwork and making sure that you understand everything have had necesarry tests etc.  Hope it goes well.
xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats portia hun xxx goodluck Wednesday also xxx

Afm still waiting af if it not here by Wednesday then I go in for scan anyway so hopefully it will arrive


----------



## parkeraah

Hey apple orchard good to hear from u.  U should b fine to take dd with you although may be boring for her as it does take a while lol.....

Dee can't believe your af is still not here   just what happens when u need it to arrive on time!

Portia listen a line is a line and u have now had THREE so I would defo say that is a positive so chuffed for u Hun x x x   I am sure wed will give your the confirmation that u need though.

Tam I am totally confused..... As I do think this wed I will b 7 weeks got my official scan date thru and booking appt and it's for the 19th April, pretty worried as by then I will be about 14 weeks in which case some of the tests which have to be done will be past with.  May call the hospital tmorrow and discuss with them and see what they say.

Hope everyone else is ok x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Parkeraah: my normal period cycle  is due tomorrow but the nurse said it should come 7-10 days after prostap and today was day 10 lol so maybe it might come tomorrow . The nurse said if it don't come  on by Day 12 after prostap.    ( which is Wednesday ) then I ring and go in for scan anyway . I hope af shows am worried that maybe the prostap didn't d/r me


----------



## parkeraah

Dee don't worry I am sure the Prostap has done its job and your af will turn up eventually..... They said the same to me if af didn't turn up then to call them on day 12, good luck hopefully she will rear her ugly head..... The only time we want sf to come lol x


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah that is true x every month I'm regular as clockwork now I want her to come she won't lol x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Parkeraah I would fone them and see if u can get one sooner! Yes u should be 7 weeks this week cos I'm 6 weeks today. 
I ended up in a&e last nite with pain in my side. Hosp thought ectopic! But 4 hrs later I had a scan and my little baby was in correct place and we even saw a heartbeat!!! Clever baby!;-) so relieved! ;-)

Portia congrats on ur bfp! I'm sure u will still get positive tomo ;-))) xx

Love to all u cyclers. Hope all going well. Gcrm are def on a roll ;-) xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Oh wow tam glad you go to see baby xx and im glad everything is ok with baby xxx and its nice u saw heartbeat x


----------



## parkeraah

Omg TAM u gave me such a fright there mrs.......l glad all is ok though.  Lovely too that u got to see and wee hb.  So chuffed for u x x x hope u r ok today hun.

Called thru to hozzie and they have changed my appt so now going at the beg of April and I will be 12 + 1 so hopefully that is ok on the plus side it's the week we r off on holiday and I checked with the, if I could bring ds who is 5 along they said only if another adult coming..... So assuming my scan at gcrm goes well then this is how we will tell our ds who is 5 that he has a little bro or sis coming....... Lol 

Portia u done anymore tests today ?

Dee your af arrived yet?


----------



## Apple Orchard

Glad all okay TAM. What a fright for you. Great to see heartbeat. It's one of the seven wonders of the world. X

Parkeraah, glad all okay with you. Will take some toys and hope for the best!

Portia, good luck with your test. 

X


----------



## Apple Orchard

Dee, hope af shows up v soon.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thanks girls. Was very scary but just think my little baby wanted to show me how clever they are  we so weren't expecting to see a hb! 

Parkeraah glad u got ur scan sorted! 

Ports did u test again? Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

My af still hasn't shown up its now 11 days since prostap do I rang the clinic and I have an appt for scan and bloods Friday at 10:30 so I will know what's going on then hopefully I will have ad show up before then fx x


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck tomorrow portia xxx


----------



## 8868dee

So now I'm worrying as I haven't had a period that maybe the drugs won't  work for us  feeling bit down that my af hasn't shown and just Hoping its not a bad sign x


----------



## 8868dee

Ok panic over my af has arrived bout 2 nins ago in full force lol so although I have an appt for Friday am gonna ring the clinic in morning see what they say . Typical to be messed around by me own cycle


----------



## Madasatruck

Yippee Dee, back on track!  

I'm having the opposite problem...due to start treatment tomorrow on day 21, I started major cramping and spotting on day 18 ..... AF on her way... clinic saying tx will be cancelled this month if I bleed. Got to try and get GP to take bloods asap and sent down to Glasgow to get hormone profile done to assess cycle. Usually 26 days so really early for me. Already delayed a month due to work   :

AF is cruel, never plays ball!!!!!!!


----------



## parkeraah

Awh what a shame madasatruck - our af can be very wicked..... hope u get your tests done ok x

Dee - glad that your af arrived...... I got my scan on day 3 of af.... they actually wanted me in on day 1 and I was like do u really need too as at that stage I was really heavy thankfully they changed for me as day 3 I always have a lul in my af and then it comes back again from day 4......  just not very pleasant getting and internal scan done when u r heavy bleeding but I am sure they have seen it all b4.

TAM - glad u are ok hun x

Marion how r u doing?

Portia mind and get posting on here to confirm your results ......  

AFM, back to the docs again tmorrow as think this uti is still lurking around either that or I have a bad case of thrush now due to the anti b's    anyway I am sure I will be feeling normal soon x


----------



## 8868dee

Mad: af is wicked to us and Doesnt play ball when we need to it lol x hope it stays away and u manage to have tx this month xxx and hope you get the bloods to Glasgow xx

Parkeraah: dh rang clinic yesterday afternoon and they gave me an appointment for Friday as I hadn't had af show. Now last night lol she decides to come typical lol so I rang gcrm to see if I need to change appt for bloods and scan as af showed up and am waiting for a phone call I suspect they will say keep same appt then hopefully I will be down regged and can start stimms soon after fx


----------



## 8868dee

Parkeraah: hope ur uti goes away soon and u manage to feel normal again lol x


----------



## 8868dee

So rang gcrm and they just rang me back and I'm having my scan and bloods done Friday at 10.30am so hopefully will know when stims will start then xxx it's all exciting xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Any news from portia anyone? Xx


----------



## Madasatruck

Thanks for support girls, just so down about this all. Even had a blub in GP's offie, but maybe that's just another sign AF is coming 

Bloods taken, but will be a few days before I know result, in the mean time to start meds (norethisterone) in case it's fine. Still cramping and brown spotting but not AF so on we go until I hear /see otherwise. 

Good luck on Friday Dee...v exciting!

Parkerah...you are certainly suffering..hope you clear all these issues soon and can finally enjoy it!


----------



## girl nextdoor

Hi all,
Haven't been on here much since I first posted. I'm on the northisterone now. Does anyone know if it's pretty predictable if AF will arrive soon after completion of the tablets? Sorry if that has already been covered on here, I'm new to all this  

Mad - I'm sorry to hear that AF is disrupting treatment. That's what I'm worried about. I have a fixed timetable in my head about how all this will work out and I'm sure there will be at least a few spanners in the works. 

Hi to everyone else!
x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all

Tam: I haven't heard from portia I do hope all is well with her xxx keep my fx for her xxx

Mad: it is exciting I can't wait to start stimms  so hope my baseline scan ( think that WaT it called ) will show my lining is thin so I can start fx. I'm keeping my fx that af stays away for you so your tx can happen fx xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Well I have my first scan and bloods tomorrow which is exciting and nerve wracking as I don't know what to expect lol but still I'm glad to be getting started.


----------



## parkeraah

Hey guys, Dee hope all goes well tmorrow and u get to start your stims...... x

Think Portia has posted in the feb 2ww guys if you want an update, dont wont to post on here what she has said as its her news to do that.

Tam glad u r ok hun....

Girlnextdoor, soz I have no clue hun on your question as was not on that drug.....

Madasatruck, best to get it all out and I dont think your doc will mind - hope u get the news u need on the results and can start soon x 

Marion how r u doing mrs?

AFM, went to doc today sample came across as clear of infection but he decided to send to the lab since I am still getting symptoms and also asked me to hand in a swab to check for infection and thrush, will get results next week but to try and drink as much water as possible and to empty bladder as soon as i need the loo, he also commented that it could just be pregnancy related and that i may just need to deal with it lol..... anyway signing off for now - going up to bed to chill.

Hope u r all ok...... x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi parkeraah I hope the scan tomorrow shows what they want it to show so that we can move on to stimms ASAP lol I just wanna be pupo already xxxx 

DH cannot come to my baseline scan and bloods as the works said no so my friend is taking me so frustrating I tell ya x


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all 

So I went for my bloods and baseline scan and they said I have a follicule cist which could be from prostap ( never had a cist before ) . They are just gonns monitor it they said . The nurse said my lining is 7 and it needs to be a 6 so I can't start my injections until they get 
MY bloods back this afternoon. Then they will say web I can start injections. I started my period but it's not much it's just light they said that's why my lining is 7 not 6 . I'm hopefully starting injections tomorrow but I feel bit disappointed that my lining is still 7 not 6


----------



## 8868dee

Gcrm rang me and my bloods are fine my eastrogeon is nice and low so I can start menopur tomorrow im on 200iu at first  twice a day sat and Sunday then once a day and in on Friday for scan ooh it's happening now


----------



## parkeraah

Awh I was just about to say to u not to get too down in the dumps, things happen and that can set u back a day or 2 - even weeks for some people but they know what they r doing over there and the last thing they want is for u to start on your treatment when it wont work.  Good luck for your injections tmorrow - think u said your hubbie was going to do it for you am I right?

Hope everyone else is ok x have a good weekend ladies x x


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah hubby is doing it for me it gets him more involved than just being on a room with with a magazine or 2 lol


----------



## Madasatruck

Dee...stimms     Go girl! Things happening fast now!

GND..I have been told AF will come within a few days of stopping Norethisterone as Progesterone falls when you stop triggering AF. 

AFM blood tests showed hormone levels fine so not to worry about bleedING and cramp, it wasn't AF coming (it was maybe my fibroid playing up I think). back on track for Prostap on 14th and stimms on 16th 

Hi to everyone, have a nice weekend, x


----------



## 8868dee

That's good then mad glad all is well xxx goodluck with prostap and stimms x if u don't mind me saying how comeu r swimming 2 days after D/r or am I being thick as I expect u have said already lol

Afm : had my first injection this morning and it went really well so another tonight then tomorow have 2 also then 1 a day from Monday  its deffo going fast now


----------



## Madasatruck

Dee I am on Flare protocol so I don't down reg. I am just having a one off Prostap then stimms. Preferred option for us older ladies   I did down reg my first attempt, apparently this way I will get fewer but better quality old eggs!!


----------



## 8868dee

Ah right ok mad sorry to pry I just wasn't sure why u were doing it that way


----------



## Madasatruck

Dee....u weren't prying   everyone shares on here, or we would go mad ha ha!


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah that's true lol we would go mad. 

On day 2 of Stimms and it's going well


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Dee - glad your stims r going well x

MAAT - wont be long till u have your prostap and start stims too - good luck x

Marion/TAM - how r u doing ladies?

AFM - I am fine, still battling with this uti/thrush - although dr said last week that uti had cleared so hoping they confirm from the lab this week it is thrush and I can get a pessary and put an end to it all once and for all.  apart from that fine and dandy x


----------



## 8868dee

Parkeraah: Hope the thrush gets sorted for you soon hun xxx yeah the stimms are going great no side effects to report lol . Had a niggle in my right ovary side tho not sure what that is tho mmm hopefully follies growing but thought it might be too early for that I don't know 

Hey everyone else xxx how r u all doing ?


----------



## 8868dee

Gosh it's quiet here lol hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Meikle

Hi Ladies.....    

Glad to see you are all going strong.... not too long till I catch up I hope. We had our initial consultation with Marco yesterday and all went well. Now know for sure I am going on Flare protocol (havent googled the pants out of it yet so not to sure what that means lol) Marco wants to check results of lap&dye to make sure there is no suggestion of fluid in tubes before we start.. hopefully he will have that information by tomorrow..  So its consents on thursday and if all good to go then will start on day21 (14th March!!!!!) oh my lord  all this waiting around for tests this assesments that and then all of a sudden the time is upon as.. am having a mini-meltdown hoping to get it out of the way before we start treatment rather than during... 

Meikle x


----------



## 8868dee

Hey Meikle xxx how are you ? Not long now goodluck at consents appt xxx

Afm; am starting to feel twinges in both ovaries but mainly right side . Hope this means follies are growing . Has anyone else had this ? It's day 4 of stims now and no side effects so far, apart from twinges


----------



## parkeraah

Hey dee I am still here checking in on u all he he

I think I had that when I was stimming, dont think its anything to worry about - if u r then call one of the nurses and I am sure they will put your mind to rest.

Meikle - great news that u will b ready to start soon too - u and dee can be cycle buddies.

Tam/Marion - how r u guys doing?


----------



## 8868dee

Parkeraah: I'm not worried bout it as thought that was what it was just follies growing. More nervous about Fridays scan as its first one since started stims not sure what to expect? 
How's pregnancy treating u ?? Not long till ur scan now then !


----------



## parkeraah

Good glad u r not worrying  

Good luck for your scan, on my first scan they were growing nicely but had to go back again to make sure all was well b4 I was ready for collection.....  

I am good thx, still having my thrush prob waiting on results of swab (hopefully will get tmorrow) apart from that good.  Yeah scan was supposed to be today   but i could only get a 2.30 appt which is no good as I work in town and getting over and back would have been murder - so I am booked in for next wed at 5.30 having to leave work early at 4 and said I have a hozzie appt - I tell u I will never go to heaven will all the fibs I have been telling work since I started treatment he he


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,
How are things? Sorry not been on here for a while-been going slowly crazy waiting for my scan date to arrive!

Parkeraah -how are you coping? Do you have many symptoms? Only a week to go for us!

Twinangelsmummy -how are you doing? Great that you had an early scan & all is well. Will you have another scan before your 12 week scan? 

Dee-hope the stims are going well-things go so quickly once you start stimming,before you know it will be collection day! 

Meikle- glad to hear things are moving along for you.

Afm-the wait for the scan is so tough,wish I had more symptoms than I do-so tired all the time & a few niggles here & there but other than that feel fine. Have developed a terrible habit of poas on a regular basis just to make sure I am still pregnant! It's torture. Well this time next week we will be having scan! So excited & terrified at the same time. 
Should probably move onto another thread but this wee thread feels like home! 
Hi to everyone else 
xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Parkeraah : u do make me laugh lol x well gl for scan xxx And thanks for the info x

Marion: if this thread feels like home u carry on and post here my lovley xxx gl for scan also zxx

Afm so last night I had a few niggles/twinges which I wasn't worried about . Now they have gone I just went to the loo and I'm bleeding . It's not a lot and a brownish/Red colour ( sorry to much info ) now I'm worried so I just rang the clinic and am waiting for them to ring me bk. if you remember I had my af turn up late after D/R injection and when it did it was very light but more than spotting. It lasted 3 days and was painful. My af was gone by Friday night and I started stims Saturday (5 days ago) . I'm hoping that it's just left over af that didn't come out but I don't know. 

Will let u no what the clinic nurse says


----------



## parkeraah

Hey Marion - good to hear from u, I am the same well last test I did was a dig cb one and i was awfy dissapointed when the next day the pg with 2-3 weeks on it dissapeared lol... bloody expensive it was too lol.....  I am tired at times, emotional, have niggly pains on and off, apart from the thrush/uti and backache that comes and goes I feel good - even my achy (.)(.)'s dont feel as bad anymore...... I cannot wait till next week either - kinda wish I would have taken today off and just took the 2.30 appt but hey ho thats what happens..... so what time is your scan at next wed then?

Dee try not to worry, if its not loads then I am sure it will be fine, let us know what the nurse says anyway.

I agree Marion that this wee thread does feel like home, maybe we should set up our own wee thread (if we can and have no idea how to do it) then that way when Dee and everyone else gets their bfp's they can come over to our wee thread..... I have to say I have dabbled into the waiting for early scans thread but there are loads of people on there and I am finding it very hard to keep up with it all - at least here we know everyone..... if that makes sense


----------



## 8868dee

The nurse said that it won't stop treatment but they will monitor it. Still got my scan Friday morning and she aaid we will no more then


----------



## parkeraah

Glad it wont stop your treatment dee keep us posted x


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah me too makes me worry less now x


----------



## Meikle

HI peeps  


dee: am hopeless when it comes to any advice coz never been down this road before but following your treatment closely coz I am right behind you. I am sure however if the clinic had any concerns they would deal with it hopin you get good feddback on friday... this waiting arounds suck dont it...

parkeraah & marionm : yet again with the waiting... lol although waiting for baby scan is a nice wait to have bet its still frustrating. Glad you guys are sticking around on the thread be kinda lonely here without u guyz being around..

afm:  consents appointment today!!!!  not till late on though so have the day to chill which is nice.  

Sending lots of positivity round the thread for whatever stage you are at xxx


----------



## marionm

Hey there,

Yep Meikle the waiting never ends!! we always seem to be waiting on something. I found once we signed the consents it was real & then the time went so quickly up until now...
I see you are on the flare protocol - that's what I was on,very quick in comparison to the long protocol which is what I was on last time - I only stimmed for 6 days and ended with 4 good quality eggs versus about 14 days on long protocol which resulted in 5 not as good quality eggs! also felt it was not as demanding on my body,any questions just ask.

Dee - Hope your scan goes well tm & that your follies are growing nicely!

Parkeraah - I have spent a small fortune on CB digital tests, my hubby thinks I'm mad! 
Scan next week at 2.30 - cannot come quick enough! 
I have signed myself off work until then as I am a bag of nerves - just need to sit tight until then.
Did you have similar symptoms with your 1st pregnancy? I am desperate for some morning sickness! did have 1 day of sickness but now just waves of nausea & quite delicate with some smells! taking all this as good signs.
I had a look at the waiting for early scans thread but you are right - it is so busy & difficult to keep up with,can't see it being a problem staying here.
xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi

Not been writing anything lately but reading and smiling with joy at all the good results you guys are having.. Well today DP received his letter for his PESA procedure on 26 April and then the consents appointments booked for the 30th April.. If my calculations are correct looks like the 3 May will be day 21 for me for the flare protocol. Nurse says should be able to get the drugs within 2 days of ordering its going to be a fine line just hope GCRM agree for me to go ahead on that day. Anyone any advise?


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies!im so sorry I've been AWOL!
I usually get emails to say when someone posts not this thread and hadn't received any so thought it had just been quiet!! Obviously not!lol

I'm ok girls nvery anxious about the pregnancy espafter what happened with the boys. Had appt with consultant yesterday and scan and all seems well. Baby growing well and hb still going strong thank goodness. Don't have another one now til 10 weeks!but after that having quite regular scans and getting cervix scanned to check length I case I need a stitch. But fxd everything stays ok and we get to keep this little one xx
As for symptoms- I don't really have any nausea at all just hungry all the time!! Boobs are sore at nights when I take my bra off! They feel like bricks! And I have lots of aches and pains, like growing pains! Oh and a tiny bump! But that's it really! I feel fine apart from mY anxiousness! I have a poas addiction too! Have bought 4 clear blue digis, 4 early resoonse and 4cheapies!!lol glad to say the lines have got darker and the conception indicators went up at right times! Lol

Dee glad the bleeding won't affect treatment. Good luck with stimming xx
Parkeraah how ur now Hun? U still suffering with thrush/uti?
Marion glad I'm not the only one with poas addiction! Lol what dates ur scan agin?

Love to u all and hi to anyone I missed xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Meikle : I hate waiting around lol . Hope consents appt went ok today Hun xxx thanks for following my cycle this is my first ivf also xxx

Marion : thanks Hun xxx hopefully they r growing nice n juicy xxx how the pregnancy ? Think u will get more symptoms soon xxx like morning sickness lol

Fertile road : I had my consents appt on day 21 of my cycle which was pure coincidence and they offered to give my d/r injection then but it was too on the spot for us so we decided to start the cycle after ( feb) the drugs take 2 days to be delivered from when they ring u for payment hope that helps x

Tam: thanks hun xxx oh wow little bump  xxxx


----------



## Meikle

HI again peeps...

marionm: you might regret the offer of giving advice, I might just hold you to that... 1st question, nurse said headaches side effect of norethisterone-  do you have tips on how to help this..

dee: mega good luck for tomorrow.

AFM: Back from our consents appointment, all checked out and we start our protocol this sunday      oh my !!  Left the clinic with my Norethisterone. and £3,200 lighter in the bank department.  Have been so looking forward to getting started and couldnt beleive it when nurse said first tablet day will be the 11th March... hubby thought I was being too calm until it eventually clicked that is this sunday... am so excited nervous but I bet all you ladies have gone through the same feelings...  Have all my dates and it all sems so real..

Meikle


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks hun xxx  nervous and excited bout the scan and hope it shows we have follies growing fx xxxxx

So u r starting this Sunday well that is only a week behind me as I only started stimms last Saturday xxx fl for your tx hun zxxxx

Afm: it's my scan today to check my ovaries to see if I'm responding to stims xxx am so nervous and excited xxx just hope we are responding Corectly xxxx will update u all later x have a good day xxx


----------



## parkeraah

My goodness this thread is getting busy again lol  

Dee - good luck for your scan today, but as I said dont be dissapointed if they are not fully grown yet..... x

Meikle - wow u r ready to go now too mrs, good luck - I had headaches with the prostap and to be honest nothing would shift them (having said that was only allowed to take paracetomol lol) so I ended up in bed early when I had them.

Tam - wonderful to hear from you hun, glad that u r still going strong and that baby of yours is keeping good.... lol re the poas - I havent done too many - did 2 first response, 1 cb digi which I said b4 was really annoyed with the display went after a day - and 2 cheapies...... I am like u a few symptoms but not many to write home about.....

Marion - Yay not long to go now till our scans.... cant wait lol - mine is not till 5.30 on wed even so dont think we will bump into each other - what a shame  

Well afm, docs still dont have the results from my swab in yet - they said if they dont have them by today they will chase them for me, had a lovely afternoon tea yesterday with a friend and had a cheeky glass of fizz with it which was lovely.......
We also have seen a house on the market we would love...... so looking at the possibility of selling ours and moving but obv concerned about a bigger mortgage etc esp when I am will be going off on leave soon arghhhhhhh....... 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## 8868dee

Scan was done and I got 4 follies growing on my left ovary which are too immature. I got 4 on my right ovary which are too immature and also lots of little ones on my right ovary. Gotta keep on the injections and of they need increasing they will ring me later.  At the moment it looks like there is posibly is 8 but nurse said more might catch up . I have a scan on Tuesday morning then will no more. I also had bloods done and the results of that will determine whether I need my menopur dose increased. She also said my lining is 4 which is good for this stage but now they want it increased. Last week it was 7


----------



## parkeraah

Good news Dee, hope your next scan on tuesday shows your lining increased and your follies have grown more, then u will be getting ready for your hcg trigger shot and collection..... oh so exciting


----------



## 8868dee

Yeah it is exciting just hope we get a few more catch up, do we have some to freeze


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all 

Hope your having nice weekend 

Today I am watching my dh swim with our daughter x and I am also getting tightenings around my left ovary . It very different to the twinges I have been getting in both ovaries . It's bit more intense bit or doesn't hurt if that makes sense also it's on the left ovary area only . Any suggestions? 
I hope it means my follies are getting nice big lol


----------



## parkeraah

No idea dee but I am sure it's all normal and just a result of the stims - did u have to increase your injections?

Well not long now till wed cannot wait, been the longest 5 weeks ever!!!!!!

Had quite a stressful weekend, had my neice down to stay with us and although we have kept her and ds busy with park visits and cinema they were very much hard work soooooo glad dh is now away taking her home.....

Been feeling down today   not entirely sure why prob a mixture of being tired, and stressed..... Anyway hope u r all ok x x x


----------



## 8868dee

Oh yeah sorry I forgot to say lol . No was told to keep dose at 200iu till Tuesday xxx

Sorry u had a stressful weekend zx put ur feet up and relax now xxx and gl for scan Wednesday xxxx bet u can't wait to see baby xxxx


----------



## parkeraah

That is good Dee that they kept the stims to the same level that always worried me if I needing to take more as they cost so much for such a little drug lol..... good luck for your scan tmorrow   hopefully u will be told when your trigger and collection will be.....  

Yes cannot wait till Wed - not long now - think more just to find out that all is well you know..... then in another 3 weeks I will have my nhs dating scan and we can take ds and then make it official (although will be nervous about doing so lol )  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## 8868dee

Well I hope that I have egg collection soon as my menopur only last until Friday so I presume that I would need to but more if I need more and although I would find it I never thought I'd need to get extra drugs 

Yeah I totally understand that u wanna make sure everything is ok with the baby xxxx which I
Sure it is xxx just think in 2 days u get to see the baby for first time


----------



## Meikle

Hi ladies...

Wednesday sounds like an important day around here  lol

dee:  good luck for ur next appointment, hope those follies are behavin themselves and doin what they should.

parkeraah: am excited for you for wednesday.. be so reassuring to see that wee bubs onscreen, its acting debut!!!

afm: day 2 of northisterone, have a stinking cold and blocked sinuses and feelin pants.. loading up on the vitamin c afraid to take my usual antihistamines incase not supposed to so just need to hope it goes, ma wee nose is looking like rudolph though and cant watch the tv or laptop screen too long it causes too much leakage from the eyes,  am really attractive at the moment, hubby lovin it lol xx


----------



## parkeraah

Hey meikle good to hear from u.  Sorry to hear u r feeling lousy,  I have been having probs with a tickly cough and sore throat but it's not came to anything yet, loads of people in my work loaded so hopefully they will keep it to themselves.  Why don't u call the nurses and ask what u can take?  I know up until stims they were saying most things were ok, saves u maybe having it so long and feeling more miserable than u r.  Good luck with everything starting now x

Dee I am sure u will be fine with your menopur thi k I had the same flap but next time I went I was to stop stims straight away so ended up with a few days left!

Yeah wed (tomorrow) both Marion and I have our scans.  Can't wait.


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all

Had my scan this morning and she said I have 12 follies as the cyst is still there but she took a picture of it to see if of was a cyst or a folly. I'm still to stay on stimms till Friday as I am a slow responder but they are getting there she said just taking a while. She said I have another scan Friday then hopefully have egg collection on Monday fingers crossed. Nurse said I expect it will be Monday for egg collection

My menopur runs out Friday so hope that will be it


----------



## parkeraah

They really do know their stuff over there so I am sure when they say collection Monday then that will be u..... Well done 12 follies is a great number..... X


----------



## marionm

Hi Ladies,

hope you are all having a good week so far.

Meikle - I was lucky & did not have any side effects whilst taking the northisterone - sorry you are loaded with the cold,I'm sure if you phoned the clinic they would advise you what you can take. Does it feel good now you have started your treatment?

Dee - Sounds like your follicles are coming along nicely,12 is a great amount. I'm sure you will be all set for monday!

Parkeraah - How are you holding up for tm? Any more symptoms?

Hi to everyone else

AFM - I am so nervous about scan tm - I had a mmc at 6w last time so have bad memories of last scan & cant seem to shake them. Deep down i know everything is going to be ok but I'm just so scared. Fingers crossed its good news all round for Parkeraah & I.
xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks girls xxx

Marion : after last time u r bound to be worried Hun xxxx I'm sure everything is on with baby xxxxxx sending you lots of calming huggs xxxx

Parkeraah: gl for your scan tomorrow hun xxx am sending u lots of calming huggs too hun xxxz

Will be thinking of you both tomorow ladies xxxzxx


----------



## parkeraah

Awh Marion u will be fine Hun, u r passed 6 weeks now too so think that is a positive sign.....

Yes I am so looking forward to tmorrow, can't quite believe it is here now.... I presume it is a ultra sound and not an internal?  Canni be doing with anymore internals at the mo lol..... Plus I will have been at work all day!

Post and let us  know how u get on tmorrow as I will not be in till after 6 from mine.

No more symptoms from me, apart from being knackerred was in bed at 8.30 last night.  ATM I am putting watered down UVA glue on a plastered wall trying to get it ready for painting which I thought I would get done today but the first coat of UVA is taking ages to dry and I still have another to do.....
In between I have gutted the small bedroom, as we may have an estate agent coming round in the next few days to give us an indication of price if we put the house of the market.  Trying not to overdo it though as if I do I end of really tired for days.......

Anyway good luck for tmorrow Marion u will b fine Hun - have u had your other nhs dating scan date in yet?  Where will u be going for that?


----------



## marionm

Thanks for the positive vibes ladies!

Parkeraah - I was just presuming it will be an internal scan as thought it would be too early for an ultrasound? who knows! Sounds like you are having a busy day.
Have my midwife appointment next Tuesday & then my scan booked for Monday 16th April.

Will be on tm as soon as I have any news.
xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Girls what times are ur scans at? Parkeraah it prob will be an internal scan hun. Good luck girls ;-) xxxx


----------



## parkeraah

Oh no!!!!!!!!! Will give them a wee call to find out, I was hoping for an ultra sound :-(. My scan not till 5.30 leaving work at 4.  Won't have time to go home for a wash lol..... TAM good to hear from u - how r u doing?

Marion where is your scan on the 16th, I have my dating scan on the 6 th I think?


----------



## parkeraah

Just rang them normally external scan.  Yippee ...... Hate the thought of my bits being probbed again only cause I still have the thrush/uti feelings!!!!!


----------



## marionm

That's good news! Will there be much to see at this stage with an external scan?


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Girls my sis was 9 1/2 weeks when she went for her 1st scan and they didn't see anything and had to do internal so if u have external and don't see much don't panic! It's just cos they are very tiny xxx


----------



## parkeraah

Okey dokey..... I suppose we would b better to gear ourselves up for both as maybe they may do an internal if the external one not so good.


----------



## 8868dee

Girls tam is right theyay do internals an of not much. An be seen xxx xxxzx

Hi tam how are you ? Hope all is well with u xxx


----------



## Madasatruck

Wow...it's all go on here now!

Good luck to the scannees(?) tomorrow. Must be an exciting time, although I can understand a bit apprehensive until you hear all is as it should be. I'm sure all will be well, sending   and keeping all things crossed that you both get some reassurance and can relax a bit.

Nice one Dee, I'll be delighted if they find half as many follicles in this old bird!

Sharing your Thrush irritation if you excuse the pun P'rah. Been on anti-b's for sinus /ear infection and now have the dreaded itch    Thinking it's just a conicidence Meikle that we had the same problems during Norethisterone as there are a lot of colds about.....not sure my anti'bs sorted it as still wake up with earache. 

I've got Prostap tomorrow then start stimms on Friday so getting a bit nervy myself, sometimes the journey is easier than the arrival.....

Looking forward to hearing everyones news as the week goes on.....TAM good to hear from you and hope all is going fine with you x


----------



## bubblicous

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283660.new#new


----------

